# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Diciembre 2010, Caminito de los 17.000 +



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

Hoy empieza el chorro de plusvas de mis bankinteres... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## qpvlde (1 Dic 2010)

Suerte con esas plusvas :rolleye:

no se las gaste de golpe :XX:


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2010)

Subpole...


----------



## debianita (1 Dic 2010)

Juanlu, que JGRANDE!! :XX: Estaba en liquidez, pero viendo sus previsiones me dan ganas de meterme con todo el equipo  Realmente, estoy confuso por un lado deberia haber un rebotillo, pero la situación está muy malita ... Anyway, a verlas venir y a subirse al carro rápido cuando den la señal.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2010)

sub sub poleee


----------



## mc_toni (1 Dic 2010)

Siguiendo la moda de poles y subpoles, igualmente como dicen en forocoches: Primera página (aunque sea un simple observador de vuestras desventuras).


----------



## gabacho (1 Dic 2010)

Eh! Hoyga! No me robe el hilo!!! 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2010-a.html

¿Así que rally de Navidad, uhm? ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

Haberlo abierto en el principal... 


Saludos


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2010)

mira mamá!!

primera página en la que el SAN estará a menos de 5 €/acc.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Iepa!

Que me pierdo la POLE en primera página por poco...


----------



## dillei (1 Dic 2010)

Toca el rally de Navidad ¿no? 

a forrarse todos!


----------



## Catacrack (1 Dic 2010)

Buenos dias a todos. El rally de navidad tendria que llevarnos a los 15k antes de las fiestas que hay que fomentar el consumo.


----------



## pyn (1 Dic 2010)

Primer página en el mes de la CAPITULACIÓN ladrillera, esto es muy jrande.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

bueno pues yo tambien estreno mes. a ver si lo empiezo igual que terminé el anterior... corto a corto.

EDito: cerrado el corto, que me pilla el toro. el oro cae y el euro sube.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> bueno pues yo tambien estreno mes. a ver si lo empiezo igual que terminé el anterior... corto a corto.



ponte corto... ponte... )


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

Warning!

ZPedo va a abrir la boca ahora mismo....plusvis in danger ::


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

joer, me vuelvo a poner corto con todo.... ::
edito: bueno ahora sí,


Spoiler



corto en 9485


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



cierra en 9465, largo 9466


----------



## Mendrugo (1 Dic 2010)

Je je je.
Ya comenté ayer a última hora, que llevan acumulando unos días.
No canten victoria los cortos, porque esto será un rebote dentro de la tendencia bajista que manejamos.
Los más enganchados en posiciones cortas: deshacer posiciones en los rebotes, subiendo los stops.

Suerte.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

uf, el oro está haciendo la caidita de roma.



Spoiler



cierro en 9476 ... esto de los spoilers es un coñazo...


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> uf, el oro está haciendo la caidita de roma.




mire usted que lástima... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

ay! juanlu, como se nota que le apretaba el zapato... ::


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Buenos días.

Enhorabuena a todos los creyentes....

Esta mañana he comprado SACYRes.... en 3.97 ... una buena cantidad, es curioso... estaban las posis hasta 3.97 como max... en total una barrida de unas 20k ... el malvado soft de los leoncios... intercepto mi orden y solo me entraron 6.8xx ... el resto se lo merendaron ellos....

Las he soltado hace unos minutos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

Mucha subida a primera hora....... Esto termina en rojo


----------



## qpvlde (1 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mucha subida a primera hora....... Esto termina en rojo



tiene toda la pinta...:baba:


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 9455


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Ya he encargado a los chicos.. que divulguen rumores de ITALIA... ja ja ja... un toque de volatilidad!


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

Donpepito, ustéc seguia dptr o agen? Me puede comentar algo de ellas?????


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2010)

Zapatero anuncia una rebaja fiscal para pymes y el fin de los 426 euros - 2646177 - elEconomista.es

Fin de los 426 euros

En la sesión de control del Gobierno y en respuesta al líder del PP, Mariano Rajoy, Zapatero también adelantó que el programa de prestaciones de 426 euros para parados sin cobertura dejará de funcionar en febrero, fecha en la que se acaba la última prórroga.


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Donpepito, ustéc seguia dptr o agen? Me puede comentar algo de ellas?????



DPTR, no la sigo... Luca es un experto en perforaciones...

AGEN, la he tradeado hace tiempo.... es un buen chicharrin, en niveles de 0.7x ... peligrosa... si quieres riesgo ANPi ... ayer bajó -18% :cook:... el lunes la subieron +50% ...:8:

NVAx ... puede ser interesante en niveles 2.1x ... este mes hay noticias muy jugosas. :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

Por chicharros chicharros...... Mesa.........


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

siempre la misma historia reducir impuestos sobre beneficios cuando no hay beneficios es una solemne estupidez. y si piensa que, en una clima como este, así fomenta la inversión... en fín. escuchasteis ayer a Felipe en la FUndación ideas?

Cerró la carpeta antes de resumir lo que de verdad quería decir pero no se atrevía: esto no tiene remedio. Pero aunque no lo dijo... quedó muy clarito.


----------



## Abner (1 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> siempre la misma historia reducir impuestos sobre beneficios cuando no hay beneficios es una solemne estupidez. y si piensa que, en una clima como este, así fomenta la inversión... en fín. escuchasteis ayer a Felipe en la FUndación ideas?
> 
> Cerró la carpeta antes de resumir lo que de verdad quería decir pero no se atrevía: esto no tiene remedio. Pero aunque no lo dijo... quedó muy clarito.



Lo inútil y perverso que es el Zejas, que FG es ahora considerado un gran estadista en comparación, el que dejó 3.5m de parados. Tócate el níspero.


----------



## Mendrugo (1 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> siempre la misma historia reducir impuestos sobre beneficios cuando no hay beneficios es una solemne estupidez. y si piensa que, en una clima como este, así fomenta la inversión... en fín. escuchasteis ayer a Felipe en la FUndación ideas?
> 
> Cerró la carpeta antes de resumir lo que de verdad quería decir pero no se atrevía: esto no tiene remedio. Pero aunque no lo dijo... quedó muy clarito.



Subrayado y en mayúsculas ESTO NO TIENE REMEDIO


----------



## rafaxl (1 Dic 2010)

Joder vaya peponazo de mañana, a este paso llegamos a los 9600 antes de comer ::::. Que euforia, ZP no te cuelgues las medallas que no creo que tenga que ver contigo.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

que ahora sea un estadista (tanto como gran...) no implica que lo fuera en su momento. Lleva muchos años con mucho tiempo libre y muchos buenos amigos de los que aprender, y tiene la perspectiva que da la edad.

en todo caso, recuerde aquello de "otros vendrán que buenos os harán". Pues eso.



Spoiler



despiste. salta SL y palmo 10 puntitos.


----------



## Mendrugo (1 Dic 2010)

Futuro S&P claras lineas que nos marca la pauta.
Por el momento, rebote hasta la tendencia que marca la linea roja.
Cuña con implicaciones amplias tanto alcistas como bajistas en el momento que la rompa


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

el ISM a las dos (creo recordar) puede dar un empujoncito, yo creo que alza.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

Aquí te despistas y llegas en la tercera página...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

Se rumorea que Amadeus podría entrar en el Ibex en sustitución de Banesto o Sacyr.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se rumorea que Amadeus podría entrar en el Ibex en sustitución de Banesto o Sacyr.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

leches, que curioso... los del DB deben ir largos, largos...


----------



## RNSX (1 Dic 2010)

cerrados largos en derechos tele5, nada mas abrir un ojo,que gloria, un 15% en 24 horas
los del popular no se que hacer con ellos, mi religion me prohibe estar largo en un banco


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Dic 2010)

Carpatos:

Lo de Alemania ya es muy preocupante. No dan un momento de respiro al mercado. ya estamos otra vez. Atención a estas declaraciones del ministro de economía:

El principio de unanimidad significa que no habrá ayuda a la liquidez o rescate contra la voluntad de Alemania. El ministro está preocupado porque Alemania se está alejando del resto de Europa y eso podría poner en peligro la reconciliación. Dice que un país de la eurozona, puede, en principio, convertirse en insolvente.

Traducción: Tiene toda la pinta de que van a dejar que quiebre algún país por temor al rescate, mucho me temo que en su cabeza lo que tiene es echar a países de la eurozona, puede que a España o a Italia si llegara el caso para evitarse el rescate.

La actitud de Alemania, yo no entro a discutir si tiene razón o no, que a lo mejor en su lugar estaría diciendo lo mismo, defendiendo mis intereses, la única realidad es que está haciendo mucho daño ahora mismo a la zona euro, para este viaje más vale que nunca lo hubiéramos iniciado.


----------



## Dawkins (1 Dic 2010)

jajaja que grande el título.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (1 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se rumorea que Amadeus podría entrar en el Ibex en sustitución de Banesto o Sacyr.





MarketMaker dijo:


>



Juasss!!! Pobre Mozart!!! :XX::XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Juasss!!! Pobre Mozart!!! :XX::XX:



Hombreeee alguien que aprecia mi fino humor con tintes anglosajones, no como el Sr. Pollastre que denosta mi faceta cómico-artística.

P.D. En cuanto nos empeponamos baja la participación foril de manera inversamente proporcional al peponazo 

Estamos jugando desde hace un buen rato con la zona baja del canal, ayer estaba en 9490 (como dije) y hoy andaría un poco más arriba, según como quedó el gráfico. (Lo digo a ojímetro ya que sigo de vacaciones)


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

Foto de la sesión (ya que LCASC tiene abandonado el intradía):


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Voy largo en SOS... solo veo tOPAcios... a mi alrededor.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

El SP jugando con los 1192,5...a ver si aguanta hasta la hora de la apertura.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hombreeee alguien que aprecia mi fino humor con tintes anglosajones, no como el Sr. Pollastre que denosta mi faceta cómico-artística.
> 
> P.D. En cuanto nos empeponamos baja la participación foril de manera inversamente proporcional al peponazo
> 
> Estamos jugando desde hace un buen rato con la zona baja del canal, ayer estaba en 9490 (como dije) y hoy andaría un poco más arriba, según como quedó el gráfico. (Lo digo a ojímetro ya que sigo de vacaciones)



Pues a mi me diviertes más cuando sacas a colación el tema de los carajillos de soberano y el anís manolete 

Será que tengo gustos muy españoles, pero es imaginarme la city junto a esos iconos de la caspa hispana es demasiado para mi.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

Siempre dije que Botín era un gran tipo.

Le ayudas a aguantar los 9.300 y él te lo agradece en cuanto tiene oportunidad.

Yo le rasco la espalda y el rasca la mía.

Qué gran equipo.

Mode pelota: OFF


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

...







Por cierto, a pesar de que llevamos un -15% este mes, no han habido sesiones con caídas por encima del 2.7% ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Dic 2010)

Hoygan que ha pasado aqui 

he posteado a las seis de la mañana en primera pagina y no veo mi post !!!! quien me ha robado mi puesto en la pag 1 de este hilo mitico ? 

Bueno, os decia que estoy con la mudanza de casa y no tengo tiempo ni para ir a mear......pero que largoooooooo :no:


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

> P.D. En cuanto nos empeponamos baja la participación foril de manera inversamente proporcional al peponazo
> 
> Estamos jugando desde hace un buen rato con la zona baja del canal, ayer estaba en 9490 (como dije) y hoy andaría un poco más arriba, según como quedó el gráfico. (Lo digo a ojímetro ya que sigo de vacaciones)



yo twngo excusa. Toy en el sacaojos... Y creo que atrasan un 5% por paciente...


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2010)

sueltan mucho papel en SAN, pero diría que vamos a acabar la semana por encima de 8


----------



## Gotterdamerung (1 Dic 2010)

Todavía hay tiempo para que desperteís a la luz, dejeís de alimentar al mercado financiero traidor y protejaís vuestro capital.

Convertíos, pecadores, todavía existe perdón para vosotros. 

Ibex YTD : -21% :abajo:
Plata London Fix YTD: +58% :Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así de memoria te digo que el SP lleva más de tres meses sin ver una caída del 2%.


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hombreeee alguien que aprecia mi fino humor con tintes anglosajones, no como el Sr. Pollastre que denosta mi faceta cómico-artística.



Hoyga hoyga, no dramatice.... yo aprecio su humor luctuoso mezcla de Monty Python y Rosa de España, no se equivoque; es sólo que en ocasiones resulta Ud. un poco difuso... como mantequilla untada sobre demasisado pan, que diría Bilbo Bolsón ::


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

En SOS ... han vuelto a jugarsela a los accionistas, los derechos están cotiz. a 0.047eurines ... si la ampliación no la completan, los derechos estarán a zERO.

EBRO FOODs es la nueva señal para entrar largos en el valor.... expertos en vender empresas con deuda a fondos... han comprado la div de ARROZ por 195.00M EUR....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2010)

Claca, así es como lo veo yo desde ayer...







Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, el fibo38,2% de la caida estaría sobre los 9900 puntos, el fibo50% sobre los 10115, el fibo61,8% en los 10330.
Tenemos varios huecos por cerrar por arriba, uno de 9943-9996


----------



## pyn (1 Dic 2010)

Hoy recuerda al día del 10%


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Claca, así es como lo veo yo desde ayer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así me gusta. Menos correr y más colgar gráficos, que hace frío


----------



## Gotterdamerung (1 Dic 2010)

*Bolsa vs Oro - COTIZALIA 30/11/2010*

Eduardo Bolinches - 30/11/2010
Muchos de ustedes piensan o tienen la corazonada de que el oro va a caer cuando lo haga el Dow y la verdad es que hemos visto numerosos ejemplos de ello en el pasado. *De esto es justamente de lo que se quieren aprovechar los manipuladores del mercado, para que crean que las acciones son el único mercado en el que vale la pena invertir.* Esta es la razón por la que muchos inversores aún no han empezado a tomar posiciones en el metal amarillo. Bueno pues el Dow cerró ayer con 39 puntos de pérdida en los 11.052 mientras que el oro cerró con una subida de 2,90 dólares y un dólar subiendo también. La situación está empeorando y los manipuladores simplemente se están quedando sin dedos para tapar los agujeros en la presa. Sólo es cuestión de tiempo antes de que los inversores la hagan explotar... Hay que estar sin duda ahí esperando pacientemente y disfrutando del viaje!!!


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

He logrado crear presión compradora en SOS... con mis suculentas ordenes de compra.... ji ji ji!!!


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2010)

el papel espera a SAN en 7.80. ahí cerraré posiciones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> el papel espera a SAN en 7.80. ahí cerraré posiciones



Chame, hice un recuento para Ibex en el hilo del mes de noviembre, me suena que pedías un recuento hace unos días... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/3541700-post2808.html

Saludos...


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Les he dejado todo el papelón... salgo con jugosas plusvalías... prefiero q no se me pase el "arroz"


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2010)

pues si, para contrastar con el mío. no vi el tuyo, estoy ocupado estos días, ahora lo busco.

¿qué opinas sobre la posibilidad de una onda plana en el ibex? lo puse aquí la semana pasada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> pues si, para contrastar con el mío. no vi el tuyo, estoy ocupado estos días, ahora lo busco.
> 
> ¿qué opinas sobre la posibilidad de una onda plana en el ibex? lo puse aquí la semana pasada.



Te lo he puesto en el post anterior... me voy a comer, si quieres esta tarde discutimos posibilidades para el medio plazo...

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Dic 2010)

Joder yo dije esta mañana que iban a por los 9600 pero no pense que se lo tomarian tan en serio 

Esto huele a bce que tira patras.


----------



## aitor33 (1 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder yo dije esta mañana que iban a por los 9600 pero no pense que se lo tomarian tan en serio
> 
> Esto huele a bce que tira patras.



Ya te digo... Cuando leí el mensaje tuyo de esta mañana dije...¿ Este qué ha desayunado, whisky por lo menos? jajaja


----------



## CHARLIE (1 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder yo dije esta mañana que iban a por los 9600 pero no pense que se lo tomarian tan en serio
> 
> Esto huele a bce que tira patras.



Exacto, hasta yo que en temas de bolsa soy de lo más ignorante, empiezo ya a "vislumbrar" y medio preveer los movimientos futuros de los delincuentes de cuello blanco que manejan el cotarro, en el arte de manipular esta estafa barata que es el IBEX35 

Saludos


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

Chameleon

Yo esperaba un poco antes el rebote, para luego volver a bajar, pero bueno, se ha ido directamente hacia el soporte más evidente y los bancos han cumplido con los objetivos fijados. Es importante ver cómo se comporta en esta zona para ver si podemos esperar algo más que una simple reacción al alza volátil y sin consistencia. De todos modos yo lo que veo es un techo muy elaborado que probablemente a meses vista nos mande más abajo, independientemente de lo que pueda hacer durante las próximas semanas.







Y en vistazo histórico:







Este tipo de directrices sirven para frenar el precio, ya sea al alza o a la baja, y controlan los movimientos de medio plazo, de ahí la importancia de ver si se acumula o no a la hora de determinar un suelo.


----------



## Interesado (1 Dic 2010)

A este paso vamos a acertar con el título del hilo y todo...

Pepón es mi pastor, con él nada me falta. Juanlu su único profeta verdadero...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2010)

El ibex subiendo un 4%, madre mía.


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

PD: Objetivo 830


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

Tú y yo lo sabíamos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

Con lo que suben los bancos y la ponderación que tienen en el Ibex no me extraña.


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Buscan notoriedad en los medios... mi apuesta +5% cierre.


----------



## pyn (1 Dic 2010)

Bienvenidos al rally navideño.

Edito para decir que esto es una contestación de los mercados a la actuación del gobierno, en plan : eso es lo que te pedíamos chaval.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

*muahahahahahahahahaha........*




donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos los creyentes....
> 
> ...





LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mucha subida a primera hora....... Esto termina en rojo





qpvlde dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta...:baba:




:cook: :cook: :cook: :cook: :cook: :cook:





pyn dijo:


> Hoy recuerda al día del 10%






Interesado dijo:


> A este paso vamos a acertar con el título del hilo y todo...
> 
> Pepón es mi pastor, con él nada me falta. Juanlu su único profeta verdadero...








Saludos )


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



fuera SAN 7.22 -> 7.88


´

cerrados gaps importantes arriba, podemos proceder a una pequeña corrección a 9500 y vuelta a 9700, o a acabar planos para mañana corregir


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2010)

Ya estoy de vuelta. El ibex tiene un gap del día 9 de noviembre en 9721... nos hemos quedado en 9711...

Saludos...



Spoiler



Corto en 9685... Compro en 9655


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

espero que siga subiendo...... soy de los capullos que tienen san en 8.2........


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2010)

Esto si que va dejarnos alegres

El litro de gasolina supera los 1,2 euros a las puertas del Puente - 2647654 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> espero que siga subiendo...... soy de los capullos que tienen san en 8.2........



El botas incremento autocartera el viernes. Se veía venir...


----------



## chameleon (1 Dic 2010)

estás sólo a 30 céntimos de no perder nada
SAN tiene movimientos así casi todos los días, y mira dónde ha dejado el gap de apertura, a 56 cent de aquí...


----------



## carvil (1 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en el E-Mini zona 1200 soporte 1180



Salu2


----------



## Interesado (1 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos subasta mañana. Supongo que hasta entonces lo aguantarán.

A partir de ahí veremos si la cosa va en serio (recuerdo que MM dijo que nos íbamos a los 11k5 si ZP tomaba medidas :8.


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Las plusvalías hay que llevarselas calentitas, o de lo contrario se las llevarán "otros" ... he cerrado toda la cartera del iBEX.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tenemos subasta mañana. Supongo que hasta entonces lo aguantarán.
> 
> A partir de ahí veremos si la cosa va en serio (recuerdo que MM dijo que nos íbamos a los 11k5 si ZP tomaba medidas :8.



La pregunta es si habrán sido suficientes...:


----------



## Interesado (1 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La pregunta es si habrán sido suficientes...:



Sigue en el cargo, así que entiendo que no son suficientes... 

Mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, yo le compro el recuento a LCASC.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

Como sopla para arriba el SP!!!


----------



## Misterio (1 Dic 2010)

Vaya yo creí que el rebotón era mañana, bueno entonces si mañana sale buena la subasta tenemos subida hasta Enero o qué?.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

señores, veo menos que un buho en una cafetera. lästima de día... guárdenme algo para mañana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

Va a estar interesante seguir la evolución de la confianza de manos fuertes y manos débiles lo que resta de semana.

Yo aposté por no superar el 1220 del que hablaba Fran, sigo apostando lo mismo, si llegamos a 1220 probablemente la confianza de las manos débiles alcance niveles disparatados (ya está muy alta) y la confianza de las manos fuertes rompa el subsuelo (ya está en mínimos de dos años).

Lo que no me cuadra es que tiene que haber rally de Navidad, en algún sitio tengo que encajarlo todo, ya veremos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

mi sentimiento inverso es perfecto para los inversores..... Nasdaq un 1.8% arriba, sector energia 1.9% arriba...... Y LA UNICA QUE ESTA EN ROJO DPTR..........


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

pero ¿al final compró DPTR?


----------



## RNSX (1 Dic 2010)

alguno sabe si hay forma de ponerse corto en los derechos telecinco?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> alguno sabe si hay forma de ponerse corto en los derechos telecinco?



¿No prefieres opciones sobre futuros basados en swaps sobre el VIX?


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2010)

esa me la sé, esa me la sé... ¡la gallina!


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿No prefieres opciones sobre futuros basados en swaps sobre el VIX?



Yo creo que debería comprar CDS sobre la deuda pública indexada al Ibex ::::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Las plusvalías hay que llevarselas calentitas, o de lo contrario se las llevarán "otros" ... he cerrado toda la cartera del iBEX.




pues ya me las llevo yo...


y mañana más... 

Saludos


----------



## RNSX (1 Dic 2010)

No os cachondeeis de mi ignorancia malditos, que en cuatro dias me voy a comprar el ibex pa mi solo si me siguen saliendo asi de bien las cosas.
o por lo menos explicadme el cachondeo que lo entienda


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> pero ¿al final compró DPTR?



compré, compré a 0.74 a finales de octubre y justo el dia que subio a 0.89 estaba de viaje y no lo vi..... y de ahí para abajo, ahora a aguantar junto con san:´´´(


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> No os cachondeeis de mi ignorancia malditos, que en cuatro dias me voy a comprar el ibex pa mi solo si me siguen saliendo asi de bien las cosas.
> o por lo menos explicadme el cachondeo que lo entienda



1 consejo; haga caso a TODO lo que le diga "Especulador Financiero" :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> No os cachondeeis de mi ignorancia malditos, que en cuatro dias me voy a comprar el ibex pa mi solo si me siguen saliendo asi de bien las cosas.
> o por lo menos explicadme el cachondeo que lo entienda



Es que..., anda que no es fácil cagarla con unas simples acciones como para complicarse más la vida.

Para que lo entiendas, operando con UN futuro sobre el Ibex, vives sin trabajar con sólo sacarle 10 puntos al día.

Aquí hay gente que es capaz de sacar mucho más que eso de forma consistente y no creo que se aventurasen a tocar esas "putsobrederechosdetelecinco" ni con un palo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es que..., anda que no es fácil cagarla con unas simples acciones como para complicarse más la vida.
> 
> Para que lo entiendas, operando con UN futuro sobre el Ibex, vives sin trabajar con sólo sacarle 10 puntos al día.
> 
> Aquí hay gente que es capaz de sacar mucho más que eso de forma consistente y no creo que se aventurasen a tocar esas "putsobrederechosdetelecinco" ni con un palo.



cuanto ha perdido hoy una persona que se haya quedado con un futuro sobre el Ibex desde ayer? (vendido)?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuanto ha perdido hoy una persona que se haya quedado con un futuro sobre el Ibex desde ayer? (vendido)?



Depende a qué hora lo haya cerrado, si lo ha cerrado a las 9:00 y se ha puesto largo va con ganancias ahora mismo, y mira que te has esforzado en poner un contraejemplo poco ejemplificante.

De todas formas, si prefieres cometer la misma cagada pero con puts sobre derechos de Telecinco...



> de forma consistente



Hablo de ganancias consistentes, no de cagadas o éxitos puntuales.

Por la misma regla de tres, yo que estaba largo desde 9.300, ¿cuántas cagadas con stop me puedo permitir?


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Depende a que hora lo haya cerrado, si lo ha cerrado a las 9:00 y se ha puesto largo, va con ganancias ahora mismo, y mira que te has esforzado en poner un contraejemplo poco ejemplificante.
> 
> De todas formas, si prefieres cometer la misma cagada pero con puts sobre derechos de Telecinco...
> 
> ...



me has entendido mal, el hecho es que no sé muy bien el funcionamiento de los futuros, soy tan pobre que solo opero con etf inversos..... y quería saber (en serio) cuanto puede ser la perdida en un dia como hoy para alguien que haya mantenido, ya que creo que en los futuros diariamente se liquidan (sobre las garantias), no????


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

chu...chúúúúúúúú... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me has entendido mal, el hecho es que no sé muy bien el funcionamiento de los futuros, soy tan pobre que solo opero con etf inversos..... y quería saber (en serio) cuanto puede ser la perdida en un dia como hoy para alguien que haya mantenido, ya que creo que en los futuros diariamente se liquidan (sobre las garantias), no????



Futuros mini-ibex: un euro por cada punto del índice.

Futuros Ibex-plus: 10 euros por cada punto del índice.

6 meses de paper trading obligatorios antes de hacer nada, después de 6 meses de paper trading sólo debes ir en serio si tu experiencia es la siguiente:

"Joder, 6 meses de paper trading y por poco pierdo la paper-camisa".


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

¿Están haciendo ¡eje!, corto, ¡eje?

¿O están haciendo ¡eje!, largo, ¡eje!?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2010)

Perdon por la intromision.

Esto es por las medidas del gobierno? Vamos parriba cual residencial en la costa?

PD: Hay alguna plataforma de forma gratuita demo para operar con futuros del ibex? y que posteriormente puedas crear una cuenta real?

Gracias.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

Las ventas más gordas del día creo que las de la subasta.

Tampoco significa nada, a lo mejor es para tener munición mañana por la mañana.

A ver qué dice Mulder.


----------



## sir phantom (1 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Perdon por la intromision.
> 
> Esto es por las medidas del gobierno? Vamos parriba cual residencial en la costa?
> 
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2786591-post3181.html



> Yo recomiendo comprar hacia finales de ese noviembre, no antes, porque el ostiazo final será de espanto.
> 
> Aunque es de suponer que el rebote también lo sea.




Vamos, que no me creo ná...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Perdon por la intromision.
> 
> Esto es por las medidas del gobierno? Vamos parriba cual residencial en la costa?
> 
> ...



Joder, tengo una vena comercial que no había descubierto hasta ahora.

Si algún broker quiere que se los mande que me envíe un privado.

GACELA, ¿CANSADA DE MADRUGAR?, ¿ODIAS A TU JEFE?, ¿NO SOPORTAS VER CÓMO AUTÉNTICOS GAÑANES SE FORRAN CON LOS FUTUROS DEL IBEX MIENTRAS TÚ NO LLEGAS A FIN DE MES?

NO LO PIENSES MÁS, MANDA UN PRIVADO A BENDITALIQUIDEZ Y EN SÓLO UNAS HORAS TENDRÁS EN TU CORREO ELECTRÓNICO TODO LO NECESARIO PARA CONVERTIRTE EN CLASE PASIVA DEL IBEX.

VIVE DE LAS RENTAS QUE TE PROPORCIONA EL IBEX.

EL PACK INCLUYE:

- TRAZADOR DE NIVELES CON TECNOLOGÍA ROBADA A MARKETMAKER Y POLLASTRE.

- DESINTEGRADOR DE STOPS.

- PSICÓLOGO VIRTUAL.

- LÁTIGO DE SIETE COLAS CON EL QUE FUSTIGARSE PARA APRENDER A HACER "LO CONTRARIO DE LO QUE TE PIDE EL CUERPO".

- LÍNEA ABIERTA EXCLUSIVA 24H CON BENDITALIQUIDEZ A TRAVÉS DEL HILO DEL IBEX.

¡¡¡¡¡ CALL NOW !!!!!


----------



## Dawkins (1 Dic 2010)

Hoy certifica juanlu??


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Dic 2010)

Esto de trabajar me ha hecho perder poles, subpoles e infrapoles, y aquí estoy relegada a la 8ª página...

Vaya, Juanlu, que popular es usted, ha relevado a Mulder en los tags...


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

Habéis visto lo que ha hecho el SP al cierre?????


----------



## RNSX (1 Dic 2010)

pues no se, yo llevo mirando los derechos telecinco y pegan unos bandazos parriba y pabajo de la hostia, creo que eso lo llaman los entendiods volatilidad, no? y con el 20% que ha pegado hoy para mi que en breve baja un buen trecho.

y la pregunta sigue siendo esa, hay alguna manera de ponerse corto en ellos?


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

¿Los yanksi rompen por arriba? Son unos 200 puntos en el DOW y 25 en el SP.



Claca dijo:


> Buffff....
> 
> El DOW está rompiendo algo que no debería romper si quiere salvar los trastos. Como la cosa siga así, mal, muy mal para los largos. El VIX, además, está en zona de peligro:
> 
> ...



Romper por abajo hubiera dejado una figura de vuelta muy clara y peligrosa que coincidía con el VIX rompiendo por arriba su lateral. Serían unos 500 puntos de caída. No obstante, mientras no se pierde, el soporte es soporte, como bien se ha demostrado en este caso:


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> pues no se, yo llevo mirando los derechos telecinco y pegan unos bandazos parriba y pabajo de la hostia, creo que eso lo llaman los entendiods volatilidad, no? y con el 20% que ha pegado hoy para mi que en breve baja un buen trecho.
> 
> y la pregunta sigue siendo esa, hay alguna manera de ponerse corto en ellos?



Ni un triste thanks...pues nada lo borro.

Lee eso a ver si te sirve.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Habéis visto lo que ha hecho el SP al cierre?????




No... pero veo los futuros del ibex ahora mismo... )



:Baile: :Baile: Saludos :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Desencantado (1 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> No... pero veo los futuros del ibex ahora mismo... )









No, en serio, qué se adivina en el horizonte?


----------



## Interesado (1 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> pues no se, yo llevo mirando los derechos telecinco y pegan unos bandazos parriba y pabajo de la hostia, creo que eso lo llaman los entendiods volatilidad, no? y con el 20% que ha pegado hoy para mi que en breve baja un buen trecho.
> 
> y la pregunta sigue siendo esa, hay alguna manera de ponerse corto en ellos?



1) Si sube o baja un 20% en un día, vas a tener que poner muchas garantías para ponerte corto sobre unos hipotéticos "futuros" sobre esos derechos, o en caso de que existieran opciones sobre los derechos tendrían también un precio desorbitado. Posiblemente encuentres un ratio rentabilidad/riesgo mejor en una casa de apuestas.

2) Al igual que nunca se debe coger un cuchillo que cae, tampoco se debe hacer lo contrario (¿coger un cuchillo que sube visto boca abajo? :.

3) Si tu análisis se basa en que como ha sabido mucho va a bajar, te informo que a falta de más datos, estadísticamente la mejor predicción que se puede hacer sobre cómo se va a comportar un activo que sube, es decir que va a seguir subiendo.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Dic 2010)

Pues si, también tiran con fuerza


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

Joder con el SP, subidillas dulces y suaves para que todo el mundo se suba al barco a tiempo...

Vaya escalones en la cotización.

La falta de continuidad dificulta la integrabilidad.


----------



## RNSX (1 Dic 2010)

muchas gracias, me ha quedado bastante mas claro


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

Para nuestros visitantes, en este hilo, quien tiene cash para perder, puede generar plusvalías intradías, ultra-corto-plazo-medio-extra largo.... solo hay que tener FE... y no tocar el botón.... accs. derivados.... ...............


----------



## kaxkamel (1 Dic 2010)

Y las presuntas filtraciones del dichosos wikileaks sobre el/los banquito/s no nos traerán más guano en unos días?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Y las presuntas filtraciones del dichosos wikileaks sobre el/los banquito/s no nos traerán más guano en unos días?



Son para el año que viene

Las plusvis, como la vida, pueden ser maravillosas...


----------



## destr0 (1 Dic 2010)

Ya que nadie pone la causa de este último subidón la pongo yo:
News Headlines US Ready to Back Bigger EU Stability Fund: Official


----------



## Claca (1 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Y las presuntas filtraciones del dichosos wikileaks sobre el/los banquito/s no nos traerán más guano en unos días?



No será por eso, seguro. Piensa una cosa, alguien que se molesta en estar, por decir algo, 3 meses vendiendo disimuladamente una millonada en acciones pensando en recomprar mucho más barato, no permitirá que unos buenos resultados o un rumor de nada alteren sus planes, resultados y rumores que ya conocía de sobras, naturalmente. ¿Qué quiero decir? Pues que si hay guano será porque tocaba, nada que ver con una filtración de wikileaks. 

Un ejemplo muy claro lo tienes en mayo de este año, cuando la reunión del ecofin y el lunes del famoso +14% del IBEX:







Una semana más tarde ya estaba por debajo del mínimo previo a la reunión. Es un error pensar que este tipo de cosas afectan a esta gente. Los rumores y noticias sólo sirven para confundir a los pequeños inversores.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

sir phantom dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2786591-post3181.html
> 
> Vamos, que no me creo ná...



Vaya, que memoria tienen algunos 

Bueno he tenido que salir un rato pero ya estoy de vuelta, vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado fuerte con un paquete a la compra de unos 342 contratos en los primeros minutos, hasta las 9:15 han hecho 9 compras más con bastante volumen, así que han ido bastante fuerte desde el principio, a las 9:16 han hecho una venta (cierre de posiciones parece) y han seguido comprando con alguna otra venta aislada de poca monta hasta las 10:30.

El resto del día ha sido piloto automático y algo de volumen por-lo-bajini, aunque este último no ha llegado a doblar al volumen grande. Hemos tenido otra compra a las 14 y paramos de contar hasta la subasta.

En subasta han vendido pero un paquete normal.

Parece que se han puesto bastante largos, aunque supongo que parte de ellos serán cierres de posiciones bajistas ya que el día ha tenido algo de las dos cosas, apertura de largos y cierre de cortos a la vez. El paquete de subasta parece otro cierre de largos, pero ya veremos mañana en apertura que ocurre.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que se han puesto bastante largos, aunque supongo que parte de ellos serán cierres de posiciones bajistas ya que el día ha tenido algo de las dos cosas, apertura de largos y cierre de cortos a la vez. El paquete de subasta parece otro cierre de largos, pero *ya veremos mañana en apertura que ocurre*.




pues ya te lo digo yo... )





Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pues ya te lo digo yo... )



Desde luego el S&P está disparado como un cohete, ya ha pasado el 1205.

Ayer ya comentaba que al S&P lo veía en 1250, aunque ahora mismo lo veo llegar a 1138 en diciembre, y no está demasiado lejos teniendo en cuenta que estos días han estado rondando entre el 1200 y el 1180 que son 20 puntillos de nada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2010)

Habéis visto el volumen en CRI...? :8: O tengo mal el dato del volumen, o me marca 48,4M...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Para nuestros visitantes, en este hilo, quien tiene cash para perder, puede generar plusvalías intradías, ultra-corto-plazo-medio-extra largo.... solo hay que tener FE... y no tocar el botón.... accs. derivados.... ...............



¿He hecho bien leyendo esto?

Futuros del Ibex y futuros mini - ibex. - BOLSA en La Bolsa desde los Pirineos.

Son correctas esas garantias para el mini ibex?
Voy a probar esta plataforma. 

Gracias.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (1 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿He hecho bien leyendo esto?
> 
> Futuros del Ibex y futuros mini - ibex. - BOLSA en La Bolsa desde los Pirineos.
> 
> ...



¿Spam?

Por si acaso le recomiendo a todas las gacelas que leen el foro que se abran una cuenta en Interdín, es lo mejor para los novatos en el futuro del Ibex, las comisiones más bajas de España.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Dic 2010)

Es pan tumaca :no:
Es la primera respuesta en google al poner cuenta demo futuros mini ibex.
Tengo algunos ahorrillos, y me gustaria empezar con el tema este.
gracias por tu mensaje.


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Spam?
> 
> Por si acaso le recomiendo a todas las gacelas que leen el foro que se abran una cuenta en Interdín, es lo mejor para los novatos en el futuro del Ibex, las comisiones más bajas de España.



¡Pero que haces loco! que los de Interdin aun no te pagan comisión


----------



## donpepito (1 Dic 2010)

GS... calentando el precio de Barril... 110$ para 2012.

... y hoy me gastado +100€ en llenar el dep.


----------



## CHARLIE (1 Dic 2010)

El Confidencial, diario de información en español

El BCE dispara la bolsa española un 4,44% y hace caer la prima de riesgo

El Banco Central Europeo ha sido el responsable directo de la explosión alcista que han vivido hoy los mercados de deuda y acciones españoles. La compra de deuda periférica acometida esta mañana y las expectativas de una demostración de fuerza en la reunión de mañana han disparado al Ibex un 4,44%, su mayor subida desde el 10 de mayo, y ha hecho caer la prima de riesgo respecto a Alemania hasta 251 puntos básicos.

También ha infuido de forma positiva el paquete de reformas anunciado por Zapatero. La impresión generalizada en el mercado es que no son las reformas estructurales que necesita España, pero van en la buena dirección.

Según distintos brokers del mercado de deuda, el BCE ha acometido esta mañana importantes compras de bonos de Grecia, Irlanda y Portugal. Sin embargo, no ha adquirido todavía deuda española "por la mala imagen que habría dado, ya que todo el mundo habría pensado que la cosa está realmente mal en España y se habría redoblado el ataque", explican desde un banco de inversión en Londres. Y la jugada le ha salido bien.

Además, el mercado espera que, en la reunión de mañana jueves, Jean-Claude Trichet lance un mensaje contundente para frenar los pies de los inversores que han atacado la deuda europea en las dos últimas semanas. La tesis más extendida es que va a dedicar todo el dinero que sea necesario a comprar deuda española e italiana, lo que viene a decir que "el que quiera atacar a estos países, va a encontrarse con nosotros". Incluso circula una cifra que puede destinar a este fin: 2 billones de euros.

La importancia de la sesión de hoy, tras la debacle de la deuda periférica de ayer, se refleja en que el banco central ha modificado su operativa habitual de compra de deuda: "Normalmente esperan a ver cómo abre el mercado y van entrando poco a poco; hoy han entrado con mucha fuerza a primera hora de la mañana y fijando un precio por encima del cierre de ayer para atraer vendedores", explica otro de los brokers consultados.

Euforia en los mercados

La conjunción de estos factores ha provocado un fortísimo rebote de los mercados. El Ibex 35, después de perder el 14% en noviembre, ha rebotado hoy el 4,44%, un alza diaria que no se veía desde que el Ecofin aprobó el rescate de Grecia en mayo. Con este subidón ha reconquistado de golpe los 9.300, 9.400, 9.500 y 9.600; ha cerrado en 9.678,4 puntos.

Los grandes bancos, protagonistas del desplome previo por su exposición a la deuda española y las dudas sobre las pérdidas inmobiliarias, han liderado también la subida de hoy: Santander se ha disparado el 7,16% y BBVA, el 7,29%. Por encima de ellos se ha situado OHL, que ha ganado el 9,03% después de comprar una constructora en EEUU, y Mapfre, con un 9,01%, en medio de rumores sobre cambio de presidente. Bankinter y Popular han superado el 5% de subida.

El resto de bolsas europeas se ha sumado a la estela española, con avances del 2,55% para el Dax, del 1,54% para el Cac 40 y del 2,12% para el FT100.

La deuda española ha subido con muchísima fuerza y su rentabilidad (que se mueve a la inversa) ha caído desde el 5,5% de ayer hasta el 5,23% de hoy. Eso ha estrechado el diferencial con el bono alemán hasta 251 puntos básicos, 33 menos que el nivel alcanzado ayer, máximo desde agosto de 1996.


Como era de esperar, cartuchos de última hora para salvar el edificio podrido, como siempre.

Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (1 Dic 2010)

Joder!!! a donde ha llegado esto hoy... prefiero no mirar. Imagino que a los alemanes no les mole la subidita del yuro de hoy, algo tendran que idear.::


----------



## sintripulacion (1 Dic 2010)

*Ejsto es un cashondeo.*

Tal y como está el patio, la bolsa española sube o baja exclusivamente dependiendo de si le toca hablar a la Merkel o al Trinchete:
* Que habla la Merkel, patadón para abajo.
* Que habla Trinchete, patadón para arriba.

Ni análisis técnico ni fundamental ni maquinitas varias,:abajo: señores; lo que necesitamos es hacer un marcaje las 24 horas a cada uno de los personajes y saber anticipadamente antes que los demás cuando van a abrir la boquita.

Propongo crear un fondo para financiar las labores de espionaje y seguimientoienso:


----------



## sintripulacion (1 Dic 2010)

Exclusivamente para los no iniciados (los ya iniciados que me perdonen esta aclaración básica, pero es que seguro nos lee gente que acaba de aterrizar en esto).

*La Merkel: "los tenedores de bonos tendrán que contribuir en los rescates, Alemania no tiene pasta para todos*".
Traducción: los que tengan bonos en sus balances, principalmente los bancos (recordemos que BBva tiene 85.000 millones de deuda pública y el Santander unos 170.000 millones) van a sufrir quitas y/o reestructuración si los emisores de dichos bonos se van al garete. Por tanto, los beneficios de los bancos se hundirían, incluso en casos extremos los podrían arrastrar a la quiebra, y por tanto la cotización de los mismos baja estrepitosamente, arrastrando a la bolsa.

*Trinchete, alías el primo de Zumosol, "er que se meta con la deuda periférica se va a encontrar conmigo*".
Traducción: Voy a comprar toda la deuda pública que me salga de los ******** aquí no quiebra nadie, así que vosotros -accionistas de banquitos- permaneced tranquilitos que la morralla que tiene vuestro banco en el balance para mí tiene precio de oro, llegado el caso os la compro toda.
Por tanto, negocio redondo para los bancos, piden prestado al 1% al primo de zumosol, compran deuda que renta el 4-5%, y la diferencia a engrosar la cuenta de resultados, sin riesgo alguno.
Por tanto: + beneficios esperados y total seguridad = subidas acciones banquitos = sube la bolsa.

Ejsto tan básico, tendría que ser el encabezamiento de los telediarios.

Finalizo el offtopic, y perdón a los cracks del hilo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es pan tumaca :no:
> Es la primera respuesta en google al poner cuenta demo futuros mini ibex.
> Tengo algunos ahorrillos, y me gustaria empezar con el tema este.
> gracias por tu mensaje.



Bienvenido al hilo... 

En primer lugar y parafraseando a la musa del hilo "huye ahora que puedes insensato!", en segundo lugar, te recomiendo MUCHO papertrading, se que no es lo mismo, pero cuando hayas perdido el 100% de lo invertido (y lo perderás) te acordarás de este consejo...

Pero no todo es negativo, en primer lugar, participarás en el mejor hilo de burbuja.info, aquí hay empresari@s, parad@s, funcionari@s, culés, merengues, hombres, mujeres, casad@s, solter@s, divorciad@s, etc... pero hay un ambiente envidiable al resto del foro, así que al menos unas risas te echarás... ), en segundo lugar, te conocerás a ti mismo, cuando operes con dinero real, verás tus debilidades, tus miedos, tus complejos, hablarás solo intentando convencerte de que la posición en la que vas perdiendo acabará girándose, cerrarás en el lugar exacto en el que rebotará, irás largo cuando baje e irás corto cuando suba, maldecirás, reirás, llorarás, darás botes de alegría cuando la posición te favorezca, ... Hasta que no te conozcas y te aceptes a ti mismo, perderás...

Todos los que operamos aquí, y sobre todo los que llevan más tiempo en esto, lo han perdido todo o casi todo alguna vez, y si hoy están aquí es por que supieron sobreponerse (o porque les sobra la pasta ) )

Tendrás también que encontrar tu sitio en el mercado. Cortoplacista, medio plazo, inversor a largo ::, buscar rentabilidad en dividendos, Ibex, Wall Street, DAX (tenemos infiltrado a Pollastre), poco apalancado, apalancado hasta las trancas ::, técnico, fundamental, copión de estrategias, gacela ::, leoncio, mete-saca, etc... Dentro de técnico, buscar figuras, velas, ondas, fibos, cartas, dados, fases lunares, tenemos de todo... 

Decidas lo que decidas, suerte!

PD: Mi consejo, abre las mismas posiciones que especulador_financiero!


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2010)

¿Mañana seguimos pepones verdad? Me da que Trichet va a dar otra alegría a los mercados.


----------



## Nico (1 Dic 2010)

Con la alegría de estar enjugando gracias al amigo Botín algunas pérdidas habidas con el ETF inverso del ibex (Ay! ) y pese a la diferencia horaria que tanto dificulta mi operatoria (se supone que tengo que dormir caramba !), paso a dejar un saludo en el nuevo hilo correspondiente a Diciembre.

Un misterioso impulso me llevó a poner una orden de compra a SAN ayer a *7,01 euros* que no entró -esperaba debacle- pero, como alcancé a entrar antes del cierre, de todos modos opté por comprar unas accionsillas a *7,35*. Mismas que hoy han llenado de leche y miel los cántaros de mi cuenta.

El mundo es un lugar extraño sin duda alguna, la bolsa aún más y, el IBEX entra directamente en el terreno de la fantasía. De todos modos aquí estamos compartiendo el hilo y disfrutando de la inteligencia y buen humor del que hacen gala los principales participantes.

Que me vean poco no quita que leo esto TODOS los días -aunque no siempre puedo en tiempo real-.

Viva Juanlui !! 
Abajo Tonuel !!


----------



## burbujito1982 (2 Dic 2010)

¿cuánto ha ganado hoy el tito-motín?


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2010)

Encuesta de sentimiento semanal:

Alcista 25.0% (32.8%)
Neutral 18.3% (11.2%)
Bajista 56.7% (56%)


Datos de www.sentimientomercado.com

Els sentimiento semanal sigue muy bajista, aunque hay que tener en cuenta el enorme peponismo acumulado hasta noviembre. De momento este rebote sólo es un rebote, aunque no por ello debemos posicionarnos a la contra, especialmente mientras los inversores se muestren tan bajistas a corto plazo. Si empiezan a aparecer noticias positivas y las subidas se detienen, cuidado, pero todavía es muy pronto y el IBEX no nos ha dejado pistas. Ansias que somos.

A muy corto:







Los 9.720 son una zona muy importante de resistencia a muy corto plazo. Su superación sería una fuerte señal alcista que nos infundiría la fuerza necesaria para superar los 9.800, dejando abierta la posibilidad de seguir subiendo.

PD: Enhorabuena, Nico :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es pan tumaca :no:
> Es la primera respuesta en google al poner cuenta demo futuros mini ibex.
> Tengo algunos ahorrillos, y me gustaria empezar con el tema este.
> gracias por tu mensaje.



Ah... lo suyo es un buen comienzo, hamijo, y lo demás son tonterías:

- Ha obtenido Ud. consejos de Bendita Liquidez (escuchelos, perderá menos)

- Ha obtenido Ud. consejos de Las Cosas a Su Cauce (escuchelos, perderá menos)

- Ha elegido Ud. su broker por estricto orden de aparición en google (haré como que no he escuchado ésta :: )

Mire, permítame añadir un consejo a la lista. No seré yo quien desaconseje el uso del papertrading, pero como incipiente y ansiosa gacela en que se ha convertido Ud. en las últimas 72 horas, también soy consciente de que nadie - nadie - tiene ganas, paciencia ni disciplina para aguantar 6 meses haciendo papertrading.

Así pues, le sugiero una solución intermedia: haga papertrading un par de semanitas, y luego entre en real con un (y digo UN) futuro del mini Ibex. Asumo que cuando habla de "ahorrillos" está Ud. dispuesto a echar 2000 euretes en esta primera intentona. Con eso bastará.

Con un mini, sus pérdidas serán limitadas, así como sus ganancias; pero conocerá de primera mano sus reacciones y sentimientos al perder SU dinero (zulamentos) o al ganar dinero "de la nada"[sic] (zuleuforia). Sin esa educación psicológica, no prevalecerá ante los mercados.

Recuerde, un mini, y tan sólo uno. Por su propia seguridad, no se haga el listo: muchos llevamos años en esto aplicando y desarrollando los métodos más esotéricos, las matemáticas más estrambóticas y los indicadores más exóticos que pueda Ud. imaginarse, y todavía no podemos garantizar ganacias todos los días del mes.

Por último, al menos al comienzo, le vendría bien ir posteando sus operaciones en el foro (esté tranquilo, con un mini en juego, ningún Hedge tirará el VIX para pillarle a la contra  ), eso sí, en estricta observancia de las regás básicas de la Casa de la Sidra:

1) Nunca postee una entrada sin usar spoilers. De lo contrario, Candyman (Bendita Liquidez) le visitará mientras esté dormido y le robará sus plusvalías.

2) Percatar Minutar está casada, olvídelo. Y si no lo estuviera, hay cola esperando antes que Ud. Olvídelo.

3) Más pronto que tarde deberá Ud. desarrollar sus propias reglas para obtener puntos de entrada y salida. Aprenda poco a poco a ignorar lo que postean los demás. Opere según su criterio.

4) Nunca, y quiero decir NUNCA, dé la espalda a Zuloman. Si se le cae la pastilla de jabón al suelo, no la recoja: cómprese uno nuevo.

Buenas noches, y buena suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2010)

yo la verdad prefiero estar de espaldas a zuloman, así veo venir a su amijoooo, que me da mas mieditoooo


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

Conmigo no fue tan magnánimo dando consejos, señor chinito, y bien que le hubiera agradecido la advertencia del jabón.

Al menos se ahorra la primera mandrilada (vaya aprendiendo la jerga foril)::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Dic 2010)

Muchas gracias pollastre, espero que mis perdidas vayan en parte a usted por su tiempo y ayuda. Es un placer leeros.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2010)

estoy viendo que el ibex esta un 1.81% arriba hasta los 9851, está bien, es real....? igual gano algo con mis San????????

edito: +2%
edito2: +2.6% 9.929..........


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Conmigo no fue tan magnánimo dando consejos, señor chinito, y bien que le hubiera agradecido la advertencia del jabón.



Cierto, cierto... pero eso es porque Ud. no era un newcomer, sino un malvado especulador cachorro de leoncio; por lo tanto, los conocimientos básicos se le presumen, igual que el valor militar al soldado.

¿Por otra parte, quién le mandaba a Ud. agacharse?

Si es que van como locos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2010)

no lo entiendo.... ahora me aparece un -1.81% de bajada............


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no lo entiendo.... ahora me aparece un -1.81% de bajada............



Seguro que está mirando Ud. el ^IBX y no el CRIT ? ::::


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

SAN a 7,95

tiene nivel importante entorno al 8.02

creo que me voy a atrever con el botón rojo. a ver que hace los primeros segundos


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

Vamos al lío. El SP en los 1209
A ver si no perdemos el fuelle en la primera media hora.

Bueno al lio Vds. yo sigo de observador.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Dic 2010)

Pollastre ....eso de no darme la espalda no vendra a cnsecuencia de mi ultimo viaje a Sevilla acompañado por el negrata ¿no? ::

Vaya contraste hacian sus nalgas con el oscuro miembro de nuestro amigo...que romantica la instantanea que reflejaba el final de la sesion de enculamiento


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ....eso de no darme la espalda no vendra a cnsecuencia de mi ultimo viaje a Sevilla acompañado por el negrata ¿no? ::
> 
> Vaya contraste hacian sus nalgas con el oscuro miembro de nuestro amigo...que romantica la instantanea que reflejaba el final de la sesion de enculamiento



no conocia su faceta voyeurista-sádica


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no conocia su faceta voyeurista-sádica



Créame, yo tampoco, hasta que fue demasiado tarde y la noche se cernió sobre mí :XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

El día de hoy tiene pinta de ser 100% madrilero tanto para toritos como para ositos, mucho cuidado que el negro acecha hoy en los dos frentes


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

hay una ligera presión bajista, pero está todo en automático

quieren dejarlo donde está hasta que abra USA


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

A falta que lo confirme el Sr Pollastre veo tirando líneas 9860 por arriba y 9694 abajo la zona "tranquila" de momento, con el 772 como nivel relevante.


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto 9803


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A falta que lo confirme el Sr Pollastre veo tirando líneas 9860 por arriba y 9694 abajo la zona "tranquila" de momento, con el 772 como nivel relevante.



No sabría decirle; el día de hoy está algo revuelto para las proyecciones debido a la "fiesta" de ayer, completamente fuera de lo normal como sabe. 

Así que para hoy lo más correcto es operar tirando líneas como bien dice Ud., o darle a la manivela a mi hft4p, que será lo que haga en breve como esto no se decante por una dirección pronto.

De todas formas, pongo lo que tengo para el DAX, pero insisto, yo hoy no me guío por las proyecciones ni recomiendo a nadie que lo haga, debido al entorno tan fundamental en que nos estamos moviendo:



Spoiler



DAX30

Niveles relevantes [+] => 6928.24 , 6948.42
Niveles relevantes [-] => 6868.16
Techo absoluto => 7003.59
Suelo absoluto => 6843.85



Edito: Otro de los módulos rebate el suelo absoluto anterior, poniendolo algo más abajo, entorno 6K8. Lo dicho, cuidado con las proyecciones, hoy no es día para AI's.


----------



## Mendrugo (2 Dic 2010)

RECORDAD:
Ir deshaciendo posiciones aprovechando los rebotes :8:

No cantemos victoria.:no:
Seguimos BAJISTAS en el medio plazo.
Suerte.


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



fuera en 9776



no me ha entrado un largo... y al ritmo que vamos, o lo haces en momento o luego es tarde...

edito: iba a escribir esto "ahora estaremos un rato tonteando en los 9790... echenle entre 5 y 10 minutos." pero creo que me equivoqué.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

Chicharrin chicharrin

La CNMV suspende la cotización de Reyal Urbis cuando subía un 14,53% - 2649740 - elEconomista.es


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

no vamos a cerrar gap o que


----------



## necho (2 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No sabría decirle; el día de hoy está algo revuelto para las proyecciones debido a la "fiesta" de ayer, completamente fuera de lo normal como sabe.
> 
> Así que para hoy lo más correcto es operar tirando líneas como bien dice Ud., o darle a la manivela a mi hft4p, que será lo que haga en breve como esto no se decante por una dirección pronto.
> 
> ...



Pollastre,

Qué tal ves las MUV2.DE pa tenerlas de hoy a mañana? 

Perdona que vaya a saco, pero te pregunto porque veo que eres el único que habla del DAX.

Un saludo y os leo aunque no postee en este subforo.


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

¿gap? ¿que gap? ::

conste que lo intentan, pero... hoy el juego es "tiro a la gacela que cierra el gap"



Spoiler



corto en 9799, que igual me como con patatas...



fenómeno atman, te pones corto justo cuando van a probar resistencias... ::


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

De momento el nivel de 772 está funcionando bien, a ver si hay suerte y llegamos a los 842 como paso intermedio a los 860

Bueno me voy...hasta la tarde.


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

necho dijo:


> Pollastre,
> 
> Qué tal ves las MUV2.DE pa tenerlas de hoy a mañana?
> 
> ...




Siento no poder ayudarle, pero el tema es que yo opero únicamente con derivados sobre índices (bien futuros, bien CFDs...). 

Por lo tanto todo mi sistema está orientado hacia índices, y no tengo ni pajorela idea acerca de sus componentes individuales (como la tal MUV que Ud. nombra). 
Lo que es más, yo estoy en el DAX de paso, como aquel que dice... suelo rotar índices regularmente como parte de mi operativa.

Le diría que preguntase a Don Pepito, pero creo que él sólo opera con BIOs usanas. No conozco a nadie que opere con cotizadas alemanas en este foro, que yo recuerde...


----------



## Josh Cluni (2 Dic 2010)

El tema del mundial de fútbol de 2018, cómo puede afectar al ibex? Podría ser que se lo adjudicaran a dedo a Portugal-España para reactivar la economía, o la Merkel no manda en la FIFA? ienso:


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 9826 y cerrado en 9812


----------



## necho (2 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Siento no poder ayudarle, pero el tema es que yo opero únicamente con derivados sobre índices (bien futuros, bien CFDs...).
> 
> Por lo tanto todo mi sistema está orientado hacia índices, y no tengo ni pajorela idea acerca de sus componentes individuales (como la tal MUV que Ud. nombra).
> Lo que es más, yo estoy en el DAX de paso, como aquel que dice... suelo rotar índices regularmente como parte de mi operativa.
> ...



Bueno, gracias por responder de todos modos.

Un saludo!


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 9845



edito: me estoy cubriendo de gloria...


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2010)

Buenos días....

Hoy estoy especulando -centimeando- con los derechos SOS... alguna sorpresa tenemos preparada.... XD


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

bien, ahora es cuando empiezan a cazar largos ¿tambien aquí me equivoco?


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> El tema del mundial de fútbol de 2018, cómo puede afectar al ibex? Podría ser que se lo adjudicaran a dedo a Portugal-España para reactivar la economía, o la Merkel no manda en la FIFA? ienso:



Yo creo que al final decidirá lo que le haga la peluquera a Belen Esteban este próximo sábado, la decisión tendrá gran relevancia mundial hasta el punto de que un pelo de estilo punky implicará la caida del Ibex a niveles de marzo de 2009 aproximadamente y esto arrastrará al resto de índices mundiales abajo y hará volar el VIX y la deuda pública....

::::


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

vale, corto en el pelo de la Esteban.


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

Tened mucho cuidado. En la subida del IBEX no están participando ni cocos, ni leoncios gordos. Pertenece a leoncios medianos/pequeños y a pequeños inversores.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tened mucho cuidado. En la subida del IBEX no están participando ni cocos, ni leoncios gordos. Pertenece a leoncios medianos/pequeños y a pequeños inversores.



El volumen en pequeños paquetes triplica al de los gordos y de momento está siendo mayoritariamente alcista, el de los gordos está tirando hacia abajo actualmente.

Yo creo que los gordos nos están timando.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tened mucho cuidado. En la subida del IBEX no están participando ni cocos, ni leoncios gordos. Pertenece a leoncios medianos/pequeños y a pequeños inversores.




Pues nada... a ponerse cortos... inocho:





BKT 4,26

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

sí lo sé, cabezón, y además ahora me paso por el forro una regla de oro: no pasar del 20% en el uso de las garantías.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2010)

pregunta: lunes y miercoles estará cerrado el mercado en España? y el martes???


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

Una sacudida fuerte al nogal y adios ilusión


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Una sacudida fuerte al nogal y adios ilusión





yaloveoya... 




por ahí asoman los 10.000... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen en pequeños paquetes triplica al de los gordos y de momento está siendo mayoritariamente alcista, el de los gordos está tirando hacia abajo actualmente.
> 
> Yo creo que los gordos nos están timando.



Totalmente, Mulder, es escandaloso.

Comparemos la marcha del Ibex con la marcha del Dinero (con "D" mayúscula) y veremos el tangazo que está cocinándose:


-------------------
> req legion-ibx35 ratio

[LEGION] Currently at +0.32%, ^IBX35 currently at +2.60%
[LEGION] ^IBX35 divergence is +2.28%
-------------------

Lo dicho, mucho ojo culero mandril.... "tengan cuidado ahí fuera"


----------



## Interesado (2 Dic 2010)

Hoy no doy una... cierro los largos demasiado pronto y no me entran los cortos por muy poquito... arghhh!


----------



## ghkghk (2 Dic 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Mañana seguimos pepones verdad? Me da que Trichet va a dar otra alegría a los mercados.




Si por un día pusiera my pocket where my mouth is... :ouch:


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Una sacudida fuerte al nogal y adios ilusión



es esas estoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

Nuestro indice patrio no entiende de suavidad. 

Como se pongan nerviosos los gordos más de uno va a tener que sacarse el carnet de "culo sin fronteras"


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Dic 2010)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre


Spoiler



Corto en ibex 9947


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yaloveoya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Di que sí. 

Ya mismo tenemos los 17000 a tiro de piedra y nos sacamos unos plusvis ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Dic 2010)

el san esta disparado..... hasta cuanto?????????


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

en fin... plusvis en mano valen por dos... os dejo que tengo mucho curre...


*Bankinter*

entrada a 3,92

salida a 4,2868



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nuestro indice patrio no entiende de suavidad.
> 
> Como se pongan nerviosos los gordos más de uno va a tener que sacarse el carnet de "culo sin fronteras"



Si sortea usted un bote de vaselina de 5 kilos, vaya usted apuntándome en la lista. 

Por la cuenta de la vieja, y de un vistazo hoy el ibex multiplica por 4 la volatilidad del dax.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Pero que puto circo es este, en dos dias nos plantamos casi en los 10k. Esto es de coña vamos, movimientos diarios de un 3%... en fin paso de esta mierda.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pero que puto circo es este, en dos dias nos plantamos casi en los 10k. Esto es de coña vamos, movimientos diarios de un 3%... en fin paso de esta mierda.



Tranquilo,

están llenado el horno de gacelas.

La vertticalidad de la caída era insostenible.


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Dic 2010)

Acabamos de perder los 9900
Va bastante rápido
Esto promete.

PD:Igual se han dado cuenta de que en la subasta Trichetín no ha ayudado mucho.
3year al 3,717%
Anterior al 2,5%
Nos han jincao sin vaselina

Aunque tampoco necesitan ninguna excusa para degollar gacelas...


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

sigo sin ver volumen. sube... pero sin paquetes grandes, y sobre todo, sin resistencia aparente

es decir, la contrapartida (vendedora) todavía no ha empezado


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

JUR JUR

Los políticos europeos preparan un plan B por si el BCE falla este jueves - 2650111 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

A pesar de la locura fundamental imperante, la niña pega un puñetazo en la mesa reclamando orden 

Dijimos:

DAX30

Niveles relevantes [+] => 6928.24 , 6948.42
*Niveles relevantes [-] => 6868.16 * 
Techo absoluto => 7003.59
Suelo absoluto => 6843.85 


y como primer mínimo intradiario y rebote posterior, lo ha clavado en 6869.44 a las 9:50


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2010)

Buenos días,

Buf, con fiebre y tal, pero veo que el IBEX ha cumplido sobradamente. Superando con gap la zona de resistencia que mencionaba, ha salido disparado para arriba. Espero que no haya pillado a nadie a contrapie.


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

parece el superIBEX

no cede ni patrás...


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> parece el superIBEX
> 
> no cede ni patrás...




espera y verás... :fiufiu:

Saludos )


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2010)

DAX







Como vengo insistiendo, a pesar de la tendencia alcista impecable de este índice, empieza a mostrar algún tic muy feo que nos advierte de un posible brote bajista en el horizonte. Ha frenado justo en la zona que hace semanas dije que iba a ser un hueso duro de roer (850-950) y se aprecian nervios. Cortos medicinales cuando toque, todavía no ;-)


----------



## Lexuss (2 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> espera y verás... :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos )



A mi tambien empieza a llegarme un fresco e intenso aroma a guano veremos a ver... ienso:


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

ya debería estar por debajo de 9800 ...


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Dic 2010)

Ahora comienza la fiesta
DAX en rojo


----------



## ERB (2 Dic 2010)

DAX 
6.865,09 -1,54 -0,02


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

como luchan los 8 de SAN. es lo que sujeta al ibex

como dije antes, tampoco se ve demasiada presión bajista. ¿dónde está?


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Dic 2010)

Alcanzado mi objetivo pongo SL y me voy pal curro.
Que bello es el silbido de la guadaña!!


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 4,2344



le he sacado 5 centimeques by the face... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

En estos momento el hilo parece una tumba... )



pero que siga la fiesta... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## d-signer (2 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Buf, con fiebre y tal, pero veo que el IBEX ha cumplido sobradamente. Superando con gap la zona de resistencia que mencionaba, ha salido disparado para arriba. Espero que no haya pillado a nadie a contrapie.



A contrapie total en itx y san, 5000 euritos de "plusvalias negativas",como se dice por aqui, para 2 dias de trading no ests mal. No veas lo que escuecen.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

d-signer dijo:


> A contrapie total en itx y san, 5000 euritos de "plusvalias negativas",como se dice por aqui, para 2 dias de trading no ests mal. No veas lo que escuecen.



*the trend is your friend...*


que no se le olvide nunca hamijo... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

está claro que lo quieren con el +4% hoy, para salir en primera página

si te sirve de consuelo, en SAN, el RSI de 3 está por encima de 80 -> sobrecompra y corrección a corto plazo.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Parece que lo que dice Trichi no gusta... 


yo fuera a 4,22... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Ahora dentro a 4,20... )


mantengamos la fe... 


Saludos )


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2010)

d-signer dijo:


> A contrapie total en itx y san, 5000 euritos de "plusvalias negativas",como se dice por aqui, para 2 dias de trading no ests mal. No veas lo que escuecen.



Joder... Demasiado apalancamiento y, lo peor de todo, sin stops. Antes de meter la orden hay que tener claras dos cosas: cuándo entramos y cuándo salimos. Siempre.

Luego... ¿Corto en Inditex? Joder, pero si es un valor muy alcista... el stop en este caso es doblemente obligatorio por estar buscando el giro.

Odio leer estas cosas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

De Cárpatos

Quitada la paja, lo interesante para el mercado es que ha prorrogado todas las medidas de apoyo monetario con liquidez plena hasta al menos abril, eso le gusta al mercado, pero el mercado esperaba otra cosa más contundente. Ojo a posibles reacciones bajistas a esta circunstancia.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2010)

Le están dando bien al chulibex


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Le están dando bien al chulibex



El asunto estaba clarito, clarito... ya se advirtió en este hilo...el chulibetón de ayer - y sobre todo el de esta mañana - era un fake de libro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2010)

Acabo de llegar a casa...

Posible conteo para el Ibex en el recuento de la Onda2:







Saludos...

Edito: Tendré que editar la gráfica en breve, vaya bajonazo ha metido el Ibex, cuidado también a los cortos, porque puede ser el final de la B y salir rebotada arriba para completar el recuento...
Edito2: El fibo50% está en el 9600, coincide con el canal, atentos todos a ese punto...


----------



## Jucari (2 Dic 2010)

Este es mi Trichetin...con un par de collons!!!....


----------



## Urederra (2 Dic 2010)

*!!!! R o j o !!!*


----------



## Jucari (2 Dic 2010)

Cárpatos




Confirma plenamente que el mercado subió ayer persiguiendo a una sombra, al descontar que iba a haber una fuerte extensión del programa de compras de bonos. Acaba de decir ante la pregunta, que el programa de compra de bonos "ya se está realizando" que traducido significa, que no hay nada de mayores extensiones


----------



## donpepito (2 Dic 2010)

Eso ya lo sabiamos hace días... puedes comprobar la noticia posteada en el hilo.... esta subida ha sido para abrir desde arriba.


----------



## Condor (2 Dic 2010)

Sin anunciar que se compran bonos y el Ibex sube 1%.....


----------



## pyn (2 Dic 2010)

Owned monumental...

-


----------



## Jucari (2 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Sin anunciar que se compran bonos y el Ibex sube 1%.....



Sube???...para mi que no..eh?

9565 -1.17%


----------



## Lexuss (2 Dic 2010)

Veo dolor!! mucho dolor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



largo miniibex 9540



No ha cerrado el hueco diario 9986-9996 y el intradía 9844-9827

Saludos...

Edito: Ahora pongo la gráfica, porque ha sido "de libro"


----------



## El Mano (2 Dic 2010)

Mañana seguiremos donde lo dejamos el lunes ::


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Subidon!!!! la virgen en 2 minutos 100 puntazos parriba, pero esto que coño es??


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El día de hoy tiene pinta de ser 100% madrilero tanto para toritos como para ositos, mucho cuidado que el negro acecha hoy en los dos frentes



Siyalodeciayo esta mañana recién levantado o


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Cerrados todos los cortos en 9605 y 9612... )))

Señores, hoy es un Gran Día!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

Brutal... mi indicador "_Legion_" (divergencias entre el comportamiento de un índice determinado y el del "Dinero" con "D" mayúscula, esto es, el Mercado) ha pasado de +2,30% favorable al Chulibex AT (Antes de Trichet), a -0.9 en contra DT.

Menuda parrillada de gacelas que han hecho hoy con el pequeño inversor ejpañol....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2010)

A ver quien se cree que esto es "aleatorio"... )







Saludos...



Spoiler



Fuera en 9690


----------



## Interesado (2 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver quien se cree que esto es "aleatorio"... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1000

Últimamente Elliott está funcionando bastante bien y los fibos están saliendo muy claros.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

sigo dentro... y largo...


porque la fe mueve montañas... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Vaya... ahora que me fijo... me han entrado las bankinteres a 4,1820... en lugar de a 4,20... )


Saludos )


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Venga chavales!!! vamonos al cielo y mas alla!!!

Im-presionante.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

Menuda barridita de stops... )


Saludos )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2010)

300 puntos abajo en 30 mintos, seguidos de 225 puntos arriba en 35 minutos. Esta mañana mandrilada a los cortos, y al mediodía mandrilada a los largos, a media tarde, nueva mandrilada a los cortos... de aquí a un rato mandrilada a los largos... ¿?

Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Ahora ya manda Wall Street.... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 300 puntos abajo en 30 mintos, seguidos de 225 puntos arriba en 35 minutos. Esta mañana mandrilada a los cortos, y al mediodía mandrilada a los largos, a media tarde, nueva mandrilada a los cortos... de aquí a un rato mandrilada a los largos... ¿?
> 
> Saludos...



Con el S&P ya en marcha ya hay pocas dudas de la dirección, los europeos somos más dubitativos.

Además si lo miras en 60 minutos ves un patrón alcista imponente.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Venga a por los 900 de nuevo, estoy flipando hoy::::


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Con el S&P ya en marcha ya hay pocas dudas de la dirección, los europeos somos más dubitativos.



Lástima haber estado fuera a la hora de comer...


hubiera comprado más bankinteres en mínimos... :rolleye:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

ahora sube por los rumores de compra de deuda periferica por el BCE, en un ratín saldrá alguien a desmentirlo y todo abajo otra vez.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Fuera a 4,2619...



porque la vida puede ser maravillosa.... :X



me piro... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Venga otro pepinazo parriba a ver si llegamos a los diezmiles.

En dos dias recupera la bajada de una semana...


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

Anda si se ha quedado donde lo dejé.........no se ha movido en toda la mañana???:XX:

Por cierto SP caminito de los 1220...


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Que bonito es todo hoy...



> Pending Home Index
> 
> 
> 
> Sube 10,4 %, dato tremendo muchísimo mejor de lo esperado que era bajada de 0,5 %, dato muy bueno para bolsas y dólar y muy malo para bonos



Viniendo de los infiernos esa subida me la imagino...


----------



## ERB (2 Dic 2010)

#9.859,50
1,87%


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Anda si se ha quedado donde lo dejé.........no se ha movido en toda la mañana???:XX:
> 
> Por cierto SP caminito de los 1220...



Primero peleara un poco con los 1215 que son resistencia menor. ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

¿unos cortos rapiditos...? ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Largo en bankinter otra vez... 8:


a 4,237...


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Primero peleara un poco con los 1215 que son resistencia menor. ¿no?



Parece que ha hecho una paradiña...pero ya va en 1216


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

El volumen alcista de los paquetes pequeñines es siete veces el de los grandes en este momento, casi nada...


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

Ojito que como el SP toque los 1220 puede ser de traca !Más todavía!


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ojito que como el SP toque los 1220 puede ser de traca !Más todavía!



¿en qué dirección...? 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen alcista de los paquetes pequeñines es siete veces el de los grandes en este momento, casi nada...



Cebando por lo bajini,están metiendo volumen sin llamar mucho la atención.

Han pillado a un montón de gente, con un truco barato, y es que parece que en esto de la bolsa no hay memoria....:ouch:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

despegando en 1, 2, 3...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

Que masacre habrán causado hoy

Un mete saca de 300 puntos en menos de una hora habrá dejado desparramados cuerpos de gacelillas


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2010)

La confianza de manos fuertes y débiles sin cambios al cierre de ayer del SP.

No han entrado gacelas nuevas, supongo que debido a la verticalidad de la subida de ayer en el SP, con gap de apertura incluido.

Creo que hoy es una historia distinta, es más probable que se suban gacelas a bordo, a ver si nos acercamos o superamos el 1220 en horario europeo.

Sigo apostando a que no rompemos el 1220, espero no ser sodomizado brutalmente.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en bankinter otra vez... 8:
> 
> 
> a 4,237...
> ...





Fuera a 4,261... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

joder con el POP...



no levante cabeza el pobre... )

Saludos :XX:


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto de nuevo en el ibex, me estoy pensado lo del SP


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

Pañuelos blancos para el ibex


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

corto a 4,28


Edito:

fuera a 4,2694



vamos... un visto y no visto... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Por quépone esa foto? ah! que llevan pañuelos... joer... :o

no sé que va a pasar al cierre, pero esto me esta empezando a oler a barbacoa... el problema es que no sé para quien. si no me sale bien ahora, iré contranatura y lo dejo para mañana... salvo mejor opinión.


----------



## Misterio (2 Dic 2010)

Parece que empezó la navidad en el Ibex .


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Parece que empezó la navidad en el Ibex .



pues a mi me tiemblan las piernas... :S


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

acabo de llegar desde las 14:30. he mirado la posición y he pensado que había estado plano todas estas horas

luego he visto el gráfico y me he quedado a cuadros


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

cuidadín con el SP... a mi modo de ver esos movimientos presagian buena caída. en este foro no hace falta dsiclaimer ¿no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> acabo de llegar desde las 14:30. he mirado la posición y he pensado que había estado plano todas estas horas
> 
> luego he visto el gráfico y me he quedado a cuadros



A lo mejor lo han remontado porque te han visto firme en tus posiciones.

"Aguántalo, que chameleon no se mueve, éste sabe algo..."


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

tócate el dowjones... el mundial para los rusos...


----------



## Interesado (2 Dic 2010)

Esto hay que cerrarlo en los 10k para que acuda mañana el gacelerío en masa...


----------



## debianita (2 Dic 2010)

Vaya sesión, suerte que estoy fuera :cook: Si te despistas te funden las plusvis gordas estos trileros. Así que a esperar, sube sube ... que quiero vender bien caro :XX:


----------



## Nico (2 Dic 2010)

Pues me ha pasado como a varios. Al comprar SAN había puesto un stop fijo "allá lejos" (vinculado al precio de la compra inicial) y, tras la suba, no había llegado a corregirlo. Hoy que ingreso a cuidar ese detalle advierto que había "subido".

Cuando reviso la gráfica veo que llegó a bajar a los 7,70 -o por allí- y, de haber tenido un stop lógico *me lo hubieran saltado* sacándome las ganancias del bolsillo !!. Malditos leoncios !!

Por estar fuera de los gráficos *salvé la jornada* y me beneficié de la suba adicional de hoy.

- Un día TERRIBLE para los SL, eh ?

Además, la toma de decisiones en esos cambios bruscos, siempre es dificilísima y estresante.

Creo que lo mejor -al menos en mi caso- es hacer "swing" en períodos semanales o mensuales. Estar atento al intradía confunde si no operas en ese nivel.


----------



## chameleon (2 Dic 2010)

mirando lo que ha pasado, no entiendo porqué SAN sube tanto, no tiene sentido

por el volumen, se han gastado una brutalidad en dejarlo donde está. además hay papelón grande en estos niveles, vuelven las ventas


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

Corto en BKT a 4,295...



si no me lo dejan como a un mandril no me quedo agusto... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## chinclan100 (2 Dic 2010)

HOy ha sido la mayor inyección de la Fed del año y aun así ya veís.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO del 2 de Diciembre, $8.30 mil millones. LA MAYOR POMO DEL AÑO


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

ya veo ya...


----------



## Misterio (2 Dic 2010)

Aparcando en 10.000


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Aparcando en 10.000




tengo el ojete moraete... :


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ojito que como el SP toque los 1220 puede ser de traca !Más todavía!



El SP sigue tirando fuerte....un toque a los 10.000 aún no es descartable.


Se han quedado cerquita: Han vendido cerca de máximos diaríos...yo hubiera hecho lo mismo.

Dejaran posiciones compradas, ya que esperan un sp en 1126 en pocos días....ya veremos.


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

bueno he cerrado la última posi. pierdo algo en ella, pero el día ha sido excelente y mañana vaya usted a saber por donde salimos.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en BKT a 4,295...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya me he quedado agusto...


los he cerrado a 4,32... ::

Saludos ::


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Dic 2010)

Bueno señores,hasta la semana que viene......


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno señores,hasta la semana que viene......



¿Has estado de vacaciones, verdad?


----------



## atman (2 Dic 2010)

Oiga MM, usted que anda por allá... eso de corregir subidas bruscas, ir cerrando gaps... en el SP no se lleva, ha pasado de moda ¿no? Ahora es todo "follow the Fed".

mañana hay datos de empleo... pero ya no me creo nada, me pasa como con SAN, he decidido ser como las vacas mirando al tren.


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2010)

Lo de los yankis es normal. Por petada de lateral, eran 200+ arriba en el DOW y 25 en el SP500. Hay que reconocer que MarketMaker se anticipó buscando de nuevo los máximos antes de que se aclarase la situación... ¡En soporte se compra aunque la gente grite venta! 

Hablando de los yankis:







¿Los azules podrían ser el POMO?


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

Pues yo sigo opinando que el S&P se va a ir a 1238, supongo que ahora se ve más claro, además es probable que lo veamos mañana mismo y de ahí...de ahí vamos a pillar a unas cuantas gacelillas de verdad 

Bueno, vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de enorme actividad, estaba claro que habían muchos factores fundamentales a tener en cuenta y todo esto ha tenido su reflejo en el volumen del Ibex de hoy. 

Han empezado el día colocando a la venta un paquetón de 414 contratos, hacia las 11:40 han colocado otro paquete que me sale como lateral pero mirando el gráfico debe haber sido de venta porque al poco el Ibex se ha puesto a bajar con fuerza.

Unos diez minutos antes de las 15: han vuelto a vender con fuerza, hasta las 15 todos los paquetes a la venta han sido de más de 200 contratos. A las 15 han vendido el último paquete que ya era algo más bajo y a partir de ahí se han puesto a comprar el resto de la tarde hasta el final.

En subasta he tenido que filtrar pero me sale que han vendido al 100%.

Hoy también ha sido un día con un importante volumen por lo bajini, es decir, mientras las órdenes grandes dan un saldo negativo de unos 800 contratos, las pequeñas dan un saldo positivo de 1600 contratos, como las pequeñas son en este caso 6 veces una grande podemos decir que el saldo al final ha sido positivo a pesar de todo.

En fin, de momento parece que siguen comprados en el mercado aunque para mañana esperan gap bajista, sin embargo el hecho de que los gordos vendan significa que a un plazo más largo de un día podrían estar poniéndose vendedores, probablemente esperan que la semana que viene sea bajista.


----------



## Claca (2 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo opinando que el S&P se va a ir a 1138, supongo que ahora se ve más claro, además es probable que lo veamos mañana mismo y de ahí...de ahí vamos a pillar a unas cuantas gacelillas de verdad
> 
> Bueno, vamos al lío:
> 
> ...



¿1.138 es 1.138 o quieres decir 1.238 y de ahí pa'bajo? 

Yo también pienso que el DAX y los miris están formando un techo. De hecho, la alta volatildad es un síntoma claro de que algo no va bien. Cuando pasas de una impoluta tendencia alcista a pegar saltos de histérica en plan IBEX, es que hay un cambio de rumbo en ciernes.

A ver si este año vamos a tener rally guanideño


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Dic 2010)

Lo vivido hoy es síntoma de que algo no funciona bien.

Cualquier día se puede desplomar esto.


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿1.138 es 1.138 o quieres decir 1.238 y de ahí pa'bajo?
> 
> Yo también pienso que el DAX y los miris están formando un techo. De hecho, la alta volatildad es un síntoma claro de que algo no va bien. Cuando pasas de una impoluta tendencia alcista a pegar saltos de histérica en plan IBEX, es que hay un cambio de rumbo en ciernes.
> 
> A ver si este año vamos a tener rally guanideño



Efectivamente quise decir 1238, sorry.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Un apuntillo para los que os mole el tema del petroleo, el brent anda por encima de 90 dolares.¿maximo desde octubre de 2008 no? si no me confundo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Complementando lo que ha dicho Mulder y el recuento que he puesto hoy. Si ese recuento es correcto:
-La subondaA de 2 de 3 de C: 9203-9985: Total 782 puntos
-La subondaB de 2 de 3 de C: 9985-9551: Total 444 puntos

Si la subondaC de 2 de 3 de C fuera como la subondaA (100%): nos llevaría a los 9551+782=*10333 puntos*

El fibo61,8% de la caida 11022-9203 es *10327 puntos*

El final de la subonda4 de la onda1 de 3 de C acabó en *10393 puntos.*

Me extraña que todo vaya tan rápido, me esperaba un consumo más grande de tiempo, pero *si el recuento es bueno*, indica que el giro se producirá entre el 10330 y el 10400, y que vendrá la madre de todas las bajadas (no digo la quiebra del país por Pecata... o ). 
Las ondas3 NUNCA son las más cortas, y normalmente son las más violentas en rangos. La onda1 fue de 1820 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

¿Hay alguien dentro...? 8:



Lo digo por rezarle algo... 

Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Hay alguien dentro...? 8:
> 
> Lo digo por rezarle algo...
> 
> Saludos



Te iba a avisar que si nos giramos en 10330 / 10400 sacases el dinero del país... pero tu ya lo tienes fuera... ) :Baile:

Edito: He mirado el foro para ver que pasaba la semana que viene para una previsible caida, y el dia 7D es lo de sacar el dinero de los bancos, os imagináis que se lía tan gorda por eso... ¿?¿?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> tengo el ojete moraete... :



Viciosillo...

A ti no se te cae la pastilla de jabón, tú eres de los que la tiras aposta.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te iba a avisar que si nos giramos en 10330 / 10400 sacases el dinero del país... pero tu ya lo tienes fuera... )



Que va, hace un par de meses que lo tengo aquí, en un plácido depósito, pero listo para salir pitando cuando sea de menester... 

Menuda toña que lleva el schroders corporate bond donde lo tenía..., estoy hecho todo un especulador de la renta fija... jijijiji...


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Viciosillo...
> 
> A ti no se te cae la pastilla de jabón, tú eres de los que la tiras aposta.



Como me conoces... 


En ocasiones Juanlu y yo parece que seamos todo uno... )


Por cierto... ¿qué habrá hecho el mamong con las plusvalías...? 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## univac (2 Dic 2010)

Lo que daria por entender vuestra jerga 

En fin, yo no tengo ni idea de esto, es obvio, imagino que la mayoria de los que posteais aqui os dedicais a esto del intradia. A mi me gustaria entrar en esto de la bolsa con algun ahorrillo, pero con objetivos mas a corto-medio plazo que al dia a dia. La pregunta es, es buen momento entrar (p.e. Telefonicas) ahora esperando que diciembre y navidad lleven esto hacia arriba o las subidas de los ultimos dos dias son un espejismo y esto va pabajo de cabeza y merece la pena esperar?

Consejos para un novato ::

gracias de antebrazo


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Espera un recorte para entrar...


quizá cuando los mercados se recuperen de las tonterias que suelte mañana el cejas... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2010)

univac dijo:


> Lo que daria por entender vuestra jerga



Basta pinchar en el link de la FAQ de mi firma.

Aunque ahí no se comentan los términos cómicos del hilo como 'mandriladas'


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2010)

univac dijo:


> Lo que daria por entender vuestra jerga
> 
> En fin, yo no tengo ni idea de esto, es obvio, imagino que la mayoria de los que posteais aqui os dedicais a esto del intradia. A mi me gustaria entrar en esto de la bolsa con algun ahorrillo, pero con objetivos mas a corto-medio plazo que al dia a dia. La pregunta es, es buen momento entrar (p.e. Telefonicas) ahora esperando que diciembre y navidad lleven esto hacia arriba o las subidas de los ultimos dos dias son un espejismo y esto va pabajo de cabeza y merece la pena esperar?
> 
> ...



Huye ahora que puedes, insensato. 

No te preocupes, irás entendiendo la jerga. De momento, y visto tu perfil, te vendrá bien conocer los siguientes conceptos:
- mandrilada / culo de mandril
- gacela
- stop loss
- amigo de zuloman visitador de gacelas novatas a domicilio

No postees tus entradas/salidas (solo con spoiler), no digas "pipos" y no saludes al terminar un post.

Hay un post de ayer de las cosas a su cauce en el que daba consejos a un novatillo, muy útil:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-10.html#post3547956

y otro de maese pollastre de hoy, que tampoco tiene desperdicio:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-11.html#post3549600

Para lo de las telefónicas, mejor pregunta a rico heredero busca novia. 

Suerte, la necesitarás.


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

univac dijo:


> Lo que daria por entender vuestra jerga
> 
> En fin, yo no tengo ni idea de esto, es obvio, imagino que la mayoria de los que posteais aqui os dedicais a esto del intradia. A mi me gustaria entrar en esto de la bolsa con algun ahorrillo, pero con objetivos mas a corto-medio plazo que al dia a dia. La pregunta es, es buen momento entrar (p.e. Telefonicas) ahora esperando que diciembre y navidad lleven esto hacia arriba o las subidas de los ultimos dos dias son un espejismo y esto va pabajo de cabeza y merece la pena esperar?
> 
> ...



Vuelva a leer su propio post, detenidamente. Se lo ruego.

Ud. tiene unos ahorrillos, y acude a un grupo de perfectos desconocidos buscando consejo sobre qué (o cómo) hacer con ellos.

Piense Ud. que:

1) Si alguien dominase la verdad del mercado, evidentemente no se lo iba a decir (ni a Ud., ni a nadie. Mucho menos en un foro público).

2) A pesar de todo, si alguien le dijese qué hacer con sus ahorrillos... por qué ese alguien no lo aplicaría con su propio dinero? Que Ud. gane dinero está bien, pero que lo gane yo, pues está mejor (desde mi punto de vista, claro está).

3) Incluso obviando [1] y [2], y aunque todas sus expectativas se hicieran realidad (que diría Elrond de Rivendel), todavía le quedaría el amargor de la caducidad de su operación: eventualmente Ud. realizaría beneficios, y se encontraría de nuevo en la tesitura de qué hacer con sus "ahorrillos + X", ahora incrementados en un Delta(x) determinado. 

Se vería Ud. abocado a preguntar una y otra vez en este foro, hasta que el tiempo cambie, y esta era termine. Finalmente, cuando todos nos hayamos ido, nada quedará aquí para Ud. Sólo muert... esteeee.... minusvalías.


Lo que quiero decir es: si quiere Ud. jugarse sus ahorrillos al estilo ruleta de casino, pues perfecto, pregunte y apueste (porque eso es lo que estará haciendo). 

Por contra, si acude a la bolsa como una posibilidad algo más seria, está Ud. en el camino equivocado: debe aprender y estudiar, y no hacer que otros decidan sus inversiones por Ud.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Dic 2010)

Pollastre, tu post me ha recordado a los inicios de zuloman, consultando compulsivamente el oráculo de tu niña...


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Dic 2010)

Con la de comisiones que he pagado sólo hoy... creo que me voy a activar todos los servicios que me quedan de R4 by the face... )



Saludos )


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Dic 2010)

Para cuándo creéis que le sacudirán de nuevo de lo lindo al Ibex???.
Ejs que tengo previsto entrar con vistas a largo plazo en algunas compañías y estoy esperando que le sacudan.

Lo veremos por debajo de los 9.000 antes de primavera??. 
Siempre con permiso del primo de zumosol Trinchete, se entiende.

P.D: Merkel, por dios, dinos "argo" amiga. Esto, sin ti, es un infierno, lleno de cigarras, creditófagos derrochadores y vividores.ienso: Rebélate.:´(


----------



## univac (2 Dic 2010)

Gracias por los enlaces, me voy a estudiar...veo que soy "el excremento que abona el cesped que come la gacela" en la piramide trofica.



> No postees tus entradas/salidas (solo con spoiler), no digas "pipos" y no saludes al terminar un post.



No entiendo, pero no hace falta entender para seguir normas



> Ud. tiene unos ahorrillos, y acude a un grupo de perfectos desconocidos buscando consejo sobre qué (o cómo) hacer con ellos.



No no, no he preguntado en que invertir, he preguntado sobre el momento bursaltil y siempre teniendo claro que voy a recibir opiniones, no verdades absolutas. Usted mismo ha desglosado muy bien porque no lo son.

De todos modos, agradezco su cruda sinceridad y como ya dije antes, me pongo al estudio.


----------



## pollastre (2 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pollastre, tu post me ha recordado a los inicios de zuloman, consultando compulsivamente el oráculo de tu niña...



Ah, Percatar...

el tiempo y la experiencia nos hace más "malvados", no crees... o quizás deberíamos decir, más "realistas con la vida".

Al principio crees que la gente te ayudará y tal... a fin de cuentas, "esto es intenné" y ese tipo de cosas.

Luego, conforme pasa el tiempo, repentinamente comprendes que internet es una creación humana, y como tal, fiel reflejo de la sociedad en la que nos movemos y vivimos.

La gente comprende rápido que si un tipo, en la barra de un bar, comienza a darte consejos sobre cómo ganar pasta haciendo tal y cual cosa con tus ahorros, al 99,9% está intentando timarte.

Empero, cierto componente romántico nos impide pensar eso mismo de un desconocido en un foro que comienza a decirte cómo debes invertir tu dinero. 

Se diría que la red proporciona cierta sensación de aislamiento frente a las debilidades humanas, tales como la avaricia, la codicia y la mala hostia para con el prójimo 

Falsa sensación, claro está.


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Para cuándo creéis que le sacudirán de nuevo de lo lindo al Ibex???.
> Ejs que tengo previsto entrar con vistas a largo plazo en algunas compañías y estoy esperando que le sacudan.




Para el inversor a largo plazo cualquier momento es bueno para entrar... 8:


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, Percatar...
> 
> el tiempo y la experiencia nos hace más "malvados", no crees... o quizás deberíamos decir, más "realistas con la vida".
> 
> ...





ya le dije que no comprara terras a 130...






Saludos


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Para el inversor a largo plazo cualquier momento es bueno para entrar... 8:



Puede, pero prefiero entrar por ejemplo en Bme a 17.5 que a 18.5

A ver si un alma caritativa le sacude al chulibex para hacerme de unas cuantas porque el otro día se me escaparon por gilipollas::::


----------



## aksarben (2 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya le dije que no comprara terras a 130...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Terras a 130 euros? ¡Compro! ¡Compro!


----------



## EL_LIMITE (2 Dic 2010)

Peponas noches, a que hora habla mañana Shoemaker "Zp"?


----------



## tonuel (2 Dic 2010)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Puede, pero prefiero entrar por ejemplo en Bme a 17.5 que a 18.5
> 
> A ver si un alma caritativa le sacude al chulibex para hacerme de unas cuantas porque el otro día se me escaparon por gilipollas::::




Todo es relativo...


yo también prefiero entrar en SAN a 3€ que tenerlas a 15€... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## TomyJerry (2 Dic 2010)

univac dijo:


> Gracias por los enlaces, me voy a estudiar...veo que soy "el excremento que abona el cesped que come la gacela" en la piramide trofica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me lo permites, yo tambien te diría que no te fies tanto de los comentarios de un foro, y sobretodo cuando se trata de tu dinero que tanto esfuerzo te habrá costado ahorrar. Aquí hay mucho fantasma que va de listo y dan su opinion o simplemente lo que quieren que otros foreros crean; a mi me encanta leer este foro, aunque no posteo casi nunca, ahora bien, te aseguro que no tomaría ninguna decision de compra o venta basándome en los comentarios de los foreros, porque nunca sabes quien hay realmente detrás de un nick.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Dic 2010)

Me voy a hablar con pepon, no se que me dice de los diezmiles y tal. Necesita ayuda psicologica el hombre, dice que todo el mundo le mira mal...

Mañana a ver la que suelta el miliki este, ya no me sorprende nada hasta hoy. Mañana ya veremos.

Que pasen buena noche y buen puente si lo pueden disfrutar (yo no).


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2010)

Antes un compañero comentaba que estaba pillado corto en INDITEX. Todas las operaciones deberían tener un stop asociado, pero, cuando se trata de anticipar un giro, el stop es directamente indispensable:







Posible formación de techo, correcto, pero en ningún caso llega a confirmarse. Es más, en las últimas sesiones vemos como este precio ha dado una patada en toda la cara a los que le buscaban las cosquillas bajistas.

En cuanto a la tendencia, creo que no se puede dudar:







Un valor extremadamente alcista hasta la fecha. Nadie conduciría en contra dirección sin frenos.


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2010)

Mierda...


y pensar que ayer cerré mis cortos a última hora... :ouch:


así los abriré más arriba... )


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2010)

Visto que ayer funcionaron bastante bien, pongo de nuevo las proyecciones de hoy para el DAX. La banda de trading parece clara, incluso con un par de convergencias en techo y suelo.



Spoiler



DAX30

Nivel relevante [+] => 6982.76
Techo [+] => convergencia a 2 (flojilla, +21pips), 6998.59 y 7019.76

Nivel relevante [-] => 6926.76
Suelo [-] => convergencia a 2 (fuerte, +5 pips) => 6901.21, 6906.13


En resumen, salvando que el fundamental de las 14:30 pueda darnos algún susto, intervalo de trading 6900-7K para hoy.



La semana que viene, si tengo tiempo y ganas para recalcular todo el chiringuito y rotar a otro índice, posiblemente publicaremos un nuevo capítulo de la serie "*Palmando con Pipo*", titulado "El CAC40: ese gran desconocido".








pd: Eh, Tonuel... quién es ahora el amo del paint, eh? dónde quedó tu Nelson con guadaña? :XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> pd: Eh, Tonuel... quién es ahora el amo del paint, eh? dónde quedó tu Nelson con guadaña? :XX::XX:




Cuando sepas cortar imagénes me lo cuentas... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

el nuevo ser vivo ese que acaban de descubrir me recuerda a mi supervivencia en la bolsa, nadie diria que podria sobrevivir tanto tiempo en un medio tan hostil


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Es el momento


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

market and pollastre soplarnos los canales del ibex para hoy, que tengo un poco de tiempo para enredar tras muchos dias sin zulopatia:no:

Por cierto, hoy ya duermo en mi nueva casa , estoy casi tan contento como animosa en su vpo dalcorcon


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
La posi de ayer con el SL quedo en 9947>9824 +6,23%

A ver si oteo punto de entrada pa hoy.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



BKT Largo a 4,332




Saludos


----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> market and pollastre soplarnos los canales del ibex para hoy, que tengo un poco de tiempo para enredar tras muchos dias sin zulopatia:no:
> 
> Por cierto, hoy ya duermo en mi nueva casa , estoy casi tan contento como animosa en su vpo dalcorcon




No tengo canal o niveles para Ibex, Zulóptero... estoy de tour por Europa estas semanas, ya lo sabes.

Si MarketMaker anda por aquí y no lo han "enviado" de "vacaciones" a dirigir el tráfico a Siberia, quizás él pueda echarte un cable...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2010)

Al cierre de ayer del SP, confianza gacelas, sin cambios, confianza manos fuertes..., SUBIENDO ::

Ufff, como no entren gacelas hoy...


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

La Salgado acaba de hacer declaraciones.
Cuidadín


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> La Salgado acaba de hacer declaraciones.
> Cuidadín



no me jodas... :ouch:

Saludos :S


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no me jodas... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos :S



CNBC live:
Los fundamentales de la coñomía española son fuertes...bla bla...bla....

Ayer la corresponsal de CNBC,María Bartiromo,se debió quedar a cuadros cuando Zpetas le dijo que la morosidad de las familias españolas era baja...
Sin comentarios.
Si no nos matan por cosas así es que Dios existe.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

Ya estoy dentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de Ibex 9967


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya estoy dentro
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



por poco tiempo... :fiufiu:


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> por poco tiempo... :fiufiu:



¿Dudas del poder de la Salgado?
Arderás por hereje.


----------



## chinclan100 (3 Dic 2010)

Impacto tras 80 mil millones inyectados por la FED = 0
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Revisando el Sp tras 14 POMOS y 80 mil millones inyectados por la Fed. IMPACTO CERO.


----------



## carvil (3 Dic 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1229 soporte 1223


La actual proyección en el E-Mini nos lleva a la zona de 1280 en el S&P 500, en mi opinión.


Salu2


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2010)

en el ibex quieren llegar a 10k y lo van a conseguir

los datos de paro serán buenos


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Dic 2010)

hola, como soy rico he decidido dedicarme a esto de comprar empresas, me gustaría tirar mi dinero comprando y vendiendo miles de acciones del IBEX y marcar tendencias en el mercado. Estoy en el santander, soy primo segundo de boltin, y me han dicho que por operar me cobran no se cuantos miles de euros por operacion que haga. ¿esto es así, paaayo? es posible que no te claven tanto? 

gracias por las posibles respuestas. Hoy el IBEX esta burrido asi que si quereis iluminarme... se agradece.


----------



## Desencantado (3 Dic 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> Impacto tras 80 mil millones inyectados por la FED = 0
> LaBolsaEnDirecto. Revisando el Sp tras 14 POMOS y 80 mil millones inyectados por la Fed. IMPACTO CERO.



Lo llaman POMO porque eso de "el último, que cierre al salir", no?


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

Ante semejante encefalograma plano,pongo SL y me voy a entrenar.
Suerte pa tós

Pd:me acaban de saltar el SL.
He ganado 5 puntos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Dic 2010)

Acabamos de entrar en la dimension desconocida!

Ibexf 10.000 !!!!!

Buen dia y eso, aunque no escriba mucho, les sigo.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

CNBC live:
S&P pone a Grecia el rating en perspectiva negativa.
China pmi no-manufacturero marca mínimo de 9 meses.
Ta otra


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

he salido a 4,3328...


ni para comprarme un chicle hoyga... 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2010)

Se está cumplendo la hoja de ruta para hoy...


mi previsión es que cuando hable zetaperro nos desplomamos 1000 puntos... 8:





puntito arriba puntito abajo... 

Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

Buenos días... 

Impresiona esta gráfica...







Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Largo BKT a 4,29




Saludos 8:


----------



## EL_LIMITE (3 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Se está cumplendo la hoja de ruta para hoy...
> 
> 
> mi previsión es que cuando hable zetaperro nos desplomamos 1000 puntos... 8:
> ...




Buenos días, a que hora habla ZP, es por la tarde??


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2010)

esta semana de trading ha sido agotadora

este fin de semana me voy a grecia, sin coñas... 

les haré fotos y las colgaré por aquí


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,00%



Saludos 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Dic 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenos días, a que hora habla ZP, es por la tarde??



Pero va en serio que habla hoy? 



chameleon dijo:


> esta semana de trading ha sido agotadora
> 
> este fin de semana me voy a grecia, sin coñas...
> 
> les haré fotos y las colgaré por aquí



Que los disfrute! y traiga unos bonos griegos de recuerdo, dentro de unos años seran parte de la arqueologia! 



especulador financiero dijo:


> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,00%
> 
> Saludos 8:



Entonces sera mejor que no hable (ZP), definitivamente!


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

9967
Vuelvo y está todo como lo he dejado::
Fut usa en rojo

Edit : DAx rojo


----------



## morgan (3 Dic 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Pero va en serio que habla hoy?
> 
> Entonces sera mejor que no hable (ZP), definitivamente!



Va a hablar hoy para anunciar la subida del impuesto del tabaco como nueva medida a aplicar. Eso dice el BOE (el pais).

Así que no creo que tenga mucho impacto en los mercados lo que vaya a decir hoy.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> esta semana de trading ha sido agotadora
> 
> este fin de semana me voy a grecia, sin coñas...
> 
> les haré fotos y las colgaré por aquí



Páselo bien y pregunte si el FMI/UE usaron vaselina o yogur griego.
Aquí podría optar por aceite del bajo aragón.Un producto excelente.
Salud


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Por cierto

*Urbas +44%
Reyal urbis +27,08%
Quabit +18,28%
Colonial +16%*


----------



## qpvlde (3 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto
> 
> *Urbas +44%
> Reyal urbis +27,08%
> ...



Una pena que ya no exista astroc, por fundar el club de los 5:XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenos días, a que hora habla ZP, es por la tarde??



creo que a las 14:30...


estoy cagao perdido... :S

Saludos :S


----------



## Condor (3 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto
> 
> *Urbas +44%
> Reyal urbis +27,08%
> ...



Esto si es burbuja y no las mariconerías del SAN y BBVA


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2010)

Todo en piloto automático en espera de que Trichet le meta una patada de 200 puntos.


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2010)

lo estoy viendo, petando cortos por doquier


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Cucú

Portugal	

S&P pone a sus bancos bajo revisión


----------



## chameleon (3 Dic 2010)

da igual, el ibex tiene que acabar la semana por encima de 10k

es lo que hay


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

yo no lo hubiera dicho mejor... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

> El Gobierno llevará al Parlamento la reforma de las pensiones el 28 de enero




Bien hecho cejas... ya me voy a comer más tranquilo... )



Saludos :S


----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2010)

joder qué hostión, jojojojojooo.....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> da igual, el ibex tiene que acabar la semana por encima de 10k
> 
> es lo que hay



*NO*


----------



## EL_LIMITE (3 Dic 2010)

que ha pasado???


----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> que ha pasado???




Nada, que habíamos tocado el techo del canal intradiario para hoy, y entonces había que ir hacia abajo.


pd: el dato del paro era la excusa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2010)

WTF
+10caracteres


----------



## EL_LIMITE (3 Dic 2010)

ahhh pos que bestias, si Zp llega a hablar la liamos entonces


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Nada, que habíamos tocado el techo del canal intradiario para hoy, y entonces había que ir hacia abajo.
> 
> 
> pd: el dato del paro era la excusa



jejejejee como sali por patas en lo mas alto con mis largos y recompre en lo mas bajo, ala hasta mañana señores que por hoy ya he hecho el dia


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Gacelas al vapor


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2010)

Mucho músculo.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Pollastre

¿Se ha roto algo o se respetan los canales mañananeros?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> esta semana de trading ha sido agotadora
> 
> este fin de semana me voy a grecia, sin coñas...
> 
> les haré fotos y las colgaré por aquí



¡¡Pasalo bien!!


----------



## Interesado (3 Dic 2010)

Si esto tiene que subir, lo último que quieren los leoncios es cerrar la semana por encima de los 10k. 

Digo yo que si hemos de ir hasta los 17k, lo primero que habrá que hacer es hincharse a saltar stops. ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si esto tiene que subir, lo último que quieren los leoncios es cerrar la semana por encima de los 10k.
> 
> Digo yo que si hemos de ir hasta los 17k, lo primero que habrá que hacer es hincharse a saltar stops. ienso:



Te parecen pocos los que YA han saltado...? Han barrido todos los stops 10.0xx de los cortos, y ayer se cargaron a todos los largos que venían desde abajo con una caidita de casi 450 puntos. Ahora mismo se podría decir que están subiendo "solitos..."

Por cierto, hueco intradiario 10012. 

Saludos...

PD: Un recuento un poco "raro" para esta ondac de 2, no?


----------



## Interesado (3 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te parecen pocos los que YA han saltado...? Han barrido todos los stops 10.0xx de los cortos, y ayer se cargaron a todos los largos que venían desde abajo con una caidita de casi 450 puntos. Ahora mismo se podría decir que están subiendo "solitos..."
> 
> Por cierto, hueco intradiario 10012.
> 
> Saludos...



Si estoy de acuerdo! Pero ahora que están solitos no lo van a dejar todo el fin de semana por encima de los 10k para que el lunes a primera hora estén los andenes llenos de gacelas ansiosas de subirse al tren.

PD: Cierto lo del recuento, a mi me tiene un pelín despistado. ¿Quedará todavía un hachazo más?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si estoy de acuerdo! Pero ahora que están solitos no lo van a dejar todo el fin de semana por encima de los 10k para que *el lunes a primera hora estén los andenes llenos de gacelas ansiosas de subirse al tren.*



Eso es exactamente lo que buscan, no? ienso: El último tirón siempre lo hacen gacelillas SOLAS, mientras los leoncios les "endosan" sus papelitos...

PD: A mi sigue gustándome el 103xx. Hoy era importante mantener el 9900 y se ha defendido 3 veces. El 9900 es el fibo38,2% de la Onda5 11000 / 9200. El próximo objetivo serían los 10120, fibo50% del movimiento.


----------



## Interesado (3 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que buscan, no? ienso: El último tirón siempre lo hacen gacelillas SOLAS, mientras los leoncios les "endosan" sus papelitos...
> 
> PD: A mi sigue gustándome el 103xx. Hoy era importante mantener el 9900 y se ha defendido 3 veces. El 9900 es el fibo38,2% de la Onda5 11000 / 9200. El próximo objetivo serían los 10120, fibo50% del movimiento.



Para variar, nuestros números son muy similares... 

Lo que pasa es que veo demasiado sentimiento bajista en el IBEX y los indicadores van justo al contrario... no sé si esos 10k3 se nos van a quedar cortos.

Pero quizás tengas razón.

El Ibex es el indicador más barato de Europa - 2652540 - elEconomista.es

A ver qué tipo de final de fiesta nos preparan.


----------



## atman (3 Dic 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> lo estoy viendo, petando cortos por doquier



incluídos los mios. ca*****s.  

es lo que tienen los SL, pero me tuve que marchar y no era plan de dejarlo a pelo.


----------



## atman (3 Dic 2010)

veo el sp buscando soporte en los 1207 y 1200. ¿estais de acuerdo?

lo digo porque estoy pensando en ponerme bastante largo pensando en aguantar... con la inestimable ayudah de la FED puedo hacer un bonito arreglo.


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2010)

Reformas de ZP, confirmación por parte del BCE acerca de compras enérgicas de deuda periférica, proximidad del rally navideño... Habían metido mucho miedo en el cuerpo y ahora lo lavan con subidas vertiginosas y música muy dulce de fondo, los gráficos, no obstante, de momento no muestran nada más que un rebote. Hay que ser extremadamente precavido, porque seguimos bajistas en un plazo mayor. Los 10.000 no significan absolutamente nada, ya dije que los ibamos a ver en pocas semanas, pero también dije que cuando empiecen a lanzar noticias positivas, si las subidas se detienen, cuidado. Pues bien, empezamos a tener noticias positivas y el precio empieza, aún es pronto, a frenar.

La zona que tenemos por delante, como muy bien ha indicado LCASC en algún mensaje, va a ser clave y probablemente sea el freno que preceda al giro (10.000-400).

PD: Es de justicia reconocer también cuando las cosas no salen como uno espera. El otro día planteé un stop cobardica de cortos para CRITERIA en 3.85 en cierre diario. Era muy ajustado, demasiado, (de ahí lo de cobardica) y saltó. En un futuro bastante próximo es muy probable que este precio desarrolle un nuevo y mayor movimiento a la baja, pero, antes de que esto suceda, puede estar mareando en un lateral ligeramente alcista a modo de pull (en ellos estamos, y durará lo que dure):


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Están preparando un guano para la tarde, majo, majo


----------



## RNSX (3 Dic 2010)

pues a mi estas subidas y bajadas bruscas me estan siendo muy educativas, a dia de hoy me ha saltado mi primer stop


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Dic 2010)




----------



## chinclan100 (3 Dic 2010)

Como ganar 23 puntos de SP en tres minutos. Así se las gastan en US.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Lunes 6 de diciembre a las 00.00. EL GAP.


----------



## chinclan100 (3 Dic 2010)

Como ganar 23 puntos de SP en tres minutos. Así se las gastan en US.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Lunes 6 de diciembre a las 00.00. EL GAP.


----------



## Condor (3 Dic 2010)

A mi me parece que en el tema de los stops los leoncios manejan información en tiempo real de las situaciones planteadas, con un cuadro de mandos analizando BB.DD. determinan hasta donde deben bajar para barrer.

Claro que es una teoría conspiranoica, pero como se me ha ocurrido a mi me parece bastante factible poder llevarla a cabo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Para variar, nuestros números son muy similares...
> 
> Lo que pasa es que veo demasiado sentimiento bajista en el IBEX y los indicadores van justo al contrario... no sé si esos 10k3 se nos van a quedar cortos.
> 
> ...



Proyectando un posible techo en 1040x para la ondac de 2 (dentro de la Onda3 de C). Nos saldrían los siguientes fibos:
-Fibo38,2%: 9880 mínimo de hoy
-Fibo50%: 998x máximo de ayer y zona de muchísima pelea hoy. Actualmente estamos aquí.
-Fibo61,8%: 1008x Importante ver lo que hace cuando llegue.

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Dic 2010)

Por sus g****s el ibex tiene que terminar en los 10k


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Dic 2010)

tal y como esta el mercado, cualquiera se arriesga a que se pongan de acuerdo en hablar ZP, Trichet y la Merkel a la vez, que te hunden 100 puntos en 1 minuto! 

Stops como os quiero!!

O wikileaks cableando con datos ultima hora. Por cierto, el tal Assange ha dicho que el año que viene va a soltar informacion pero esta vez de privados, de las grandes corporaciones, para que la gente vea como se las gastan.




Pepitoria dijo:


> Por sus g****s el ibex tiene que terminar en los 10k


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te parecen pocos los que YA han saltado...? Han barrido todos los stops 10.0xx de los cortos, y ayer se cargaron a todos los largos que venían desde abajo con una caidita de casi 450 puntos. Ahora mismo se podría decir que están subiendo "solitos..."
> 
> Por cierto, *hueco intradiario 10012*.
> 
> ...



Tapado...


----------



## chinclan100 (3 Dic 2010)

POMO DE HOY. 6.81$ mil millones. Total inyectado por la Fed 87.46$ mil millones
LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO del 3 de Diciembre, $6.81 mil millones. Total del Q2E 87.46 mil millones


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2010)

vaya... vaya... cuanta gacela chamuscada... 


Saludos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> A mi me parece que en el tema de los stops los leoncios manejan información en tiempo real de las situaciones planteadas, con un cuadro de mandos analizando BB.DD. determinan hasta donde deben bajar para barrer.
> 
> Claro que es una teoría conspiranoica, pero como se me ha ocurrido a mi me parece bastante factible poder llevarla a cabo.



¿Conspiranoica, pero tú de qué vas?

Conspiranoico es pensar que tienen también en base de datos el historial de tus operaciones con tus entradas y salidas para saber también tus stops "mentales", aunque no los pongas.

Por eso, al final, nos plantearemos un stop y, antes de ponerlo, lo multiplicaremos por un factor aleatorio, todo sea por joder.


----------



## Claca (3 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Conspiranoica, pero tú de qué vas?
> 
> Conspiranoico es pensar que tienen también en base de datos el historial de tus operaciones con tus entradas y salidas para saber también tus stops "mentales", aunque no los pongas.
> 
> Por eso, al final, nos plantearemos un stop y, antes de ponerlo, lo multiplicaremos por un factor aleatorio, todo sea por joder.



...pero ¿con spoiler o sin spoiler?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

Todo sigue su curso... la semana que viene creo que abrimos todos los días... será una buena semana para que se suban las gacelas rezagadas... 

Pasad un buen puente, yo mañana trabajo... :ouch:

Saludos! (no lo pongo, pero siempre es a tod@s menos a uno...)


----------



## Mulder (3 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy me he pasado el día alejado de la pantalla y fuera del mercado, aunque veo que no me he perdido mucho, la jornada ha sido algo mediocre con susto de por medio, aunque el volumen revela cosas mucho más interesantes.

Así que vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy el día nos ha dejado muchas pistas en lo que se refiere a los eventos de la semana que viene. En lo que respecta al volumen gordo se han pasado todo el día vendiendo salvo un par de compras aisladas de poca monta a las 9:40 y 14:25, el resto como digo han sido ventas y destaca una de alrededor de 300 contratos hacia las 14:30.

Si miramos los paquetes más pequeños la cosa ha sido algo diferente con muchas ventas y saldo negativo, pero no ha sido tan exagerado como en los paquetes gordos, este tipo de pequeñas compras se ha usado hoy para aguantar al mercado mientras los grandes iban colocando grandes paquetones de contratos, aunque no demasiado altos. Sin embargo hoy los gordos ganan.

En subasta han vendido, pero he tenido que filtrar.

En resumen, parece que se estén posicionando cortos en previsión de algo que no ven claro, de momento parece que estén haciendo una distribución sin llamar mucho la atención y sin que se note, pero en cualquier momento podrían entrar a saco y tirarlo, están avisados.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te parecen pocos los que YA han saltado...? Han barrido todos los stops 10.0xx de los cortos, y ayer se cargaron a todos los largos que venían desde abajo con una caidita de casi 450 puntos. Ahora mismo se podría decir que están subiendo "solitos..."



no se si alguien lo habrá posteado anteriormente en este hilo... pero...


*los stops son de pobres...* 8:


yo sigo dentro... largo... y lo más importante... con plusvas...






Saludos


----------



## Condor (3 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Conspiranoica, pero tú de qué vas?
> 
> Conspiranoico es pensar que tienen también en base de datos el historial de tus operaciones con tus entradas y salidas para saber también tus stops "mentales", aunque no los pongas.
> 
> Por eso, al final, nos plantearemos un stop y, antes de ponerlo, lo multiplicaremos por un factor aleatorio, todo sea por joder.



Que no, vamos a ver, cuando entran los pedidos con stops, estos se informan en algún sitio, y me pregunto si habrá alguien que pueda saber esta información en tiempo REAL; si la tiene, que alguien vea en tiempo real todo esto ¿no te parece que juega con ventaja?

En ningún caso me referí al hecho de que te hagan un seguimiento personal, es solo estadísticas en donde analizan las medias, a partir de ahí saben cuantos quedarán en el saco al lanzar los barridos..

Que coño van a estar gastando su tiempo siguiendo a una gacelilla, es cuestión de ver la ruta de la manada, o más bien, en dónde paran la mayoría de gacelas a beber agua.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

A ver que parecemos nuevos...
Os cuelgo muchas semanas el COT y aún no entendemos lo que es.
Es la gráfica de tres perfiles de inversor.
-Small speculators:Los inversores particulares que compran paquetes pequeños.(gacelas)
-Large speculators:Los inversores particulares que compran paquetes grandes(Los cerebritos)Son los mejor asesorados e incluso pueden tener información "relevante" que no llega al vulgo.Cuentan con gran patrimonio personal.
-Commercials:El sector financiero.
Como podeis observar saben perfectamente quien son y como se posicionan los inversores.
Y no solo sucede en usa.
Otra parte divertida del asunto es ver como los insiders venden acciones de las empresas en las que son altos directivos o participan en la gerencia.
Un rato de estos os pasaré una página donde se puede ver esto "por la patilla".


Lo que dice Condor es cierto.Cuando hay manada de gacelas,les sueltan el papelón,y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Condor (3 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> A ver que parecemos nuevos...
> Os cuelgo muchas semanas el COT y aún no entendemos lo que es.
> Es la gráfica de tres perfiles de inversor.
> -Small speculators:Los inversores particulares que compran paquetes pequeños.(gacelas)
> ...



Siento no haber leido lo que usted llama el COT, mea culpa por no haber seguido el hilo con la rigurosidad que debe hacer cualquier persona que siga el mercado.. ahh, pero coño! que yo no sigo el mercado!!! 

Ahora en serio, muchas gracias por sus palabras, a mi es que se me ocurrió y resulta que ya estaba estudiado, segunda vez que me sucede, la primera fue cuando inventé la rueda


----------



## Nico (3 Dic 2010)

De mi parte debo confesar que al ver el velón que se armaba en oro y plata vendí mis SAN.

Puede que sigan subiendo pero, una intuición repentina me hizo asegurar las plusvies logradas y ver la cosa con más calma en la reapertura.

Luego apareció la noticia de los controladores y, creo que de un modo impensado, mi intuición resultó buena. No está claro el impacto de esta huelga, dónde termina y las situaciones vinculadas.

Tal vez la semana próxima no sea tan pacífica después de todo.


----------



## Wbuffete (3 Dic 2010)

Condor
Esto es el Commitment of Traders (CoT)
Commodity Futures & FOREX Price Charts

Y esto son las compras y ventas de los insiders
Esta página vale su peso en oro
Prohibido descojonarse de la risa!!
Insider Trading - Insider Transactions - Form 4


----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pollastre
> 
> ¿Se ha roto algo o se respetan los canales mañananeros?



Pepitoria,

triste servicio hago al responderte a estas horas, pero es que cuando has posteado estaba ya de "vino y rosas" fuera de la oficina, y acabo de ver tu mensaje ahora.

Por lo que veo, no se ha roto nada con el dato del paro. Todo ha quedado contenido en el canal principal, e incluso se han respetado los niveles relevantes. Numéricamente el día ha sido impecable. Todo ha quedado en una super petada de stops, vamos, lo previsible.

En mi opinión, de aquí a vencimientos anuales vamos a tener un lateral en máximos (como estamos ahora), buen momento para hacer trading con pequeños swings y poco apalancamiento. Pasados los vencimientos anuales, presumo que entonces tendremos "fiesta".


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pepitoria,
> 
> triste servicio hago al responderte a estas horas, pero es que cuando has posteado estaba ya de "vino y rosas" fuera de la oficina, y acabo de ver tu mensaje ahora.
> 
> ...



Más concretamente Nochebuena y Navidad... luego aquí se celebra Sant Esteve y ya la semana siguiente Fin de Año y Año Nuevo... 

Saludos...

Edito para cambiar Ano Nuevo por Año nuevo... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (4 Dic 2010)

Españita en estado de alarma...

Pepiño for President... :Aplauso:

Por cierto...

¿Cuánto tiempo puede durar esta onda alcista...?

Tengo curiosidad más que nada... 

Saludos


----------



## debianita (4 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Españita en estado de alarma...
> 
> Pepiño for President... :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Hasta el lunes en pre apertura, abrirá el ibex en 3k 8:

Republica bananera se queda corto para calificar a esta tierra de enchufados, caciquillos y mangantes.


----------



## Mulder (4 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!



tonuel dijo:


> Españita en estado de alarma...
> 
> Pepiño for President... :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



¡Yo lo se! ¡yo lo se! .... pero no voy a decirlo en público 

La bolsa ahora mismo está descontando la salida de ZPedo por la puerta trasera, me temo.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (4 Dic 2010)

La manipulación continúa...

*1 Enero a 3 Dic 2010:*

IBEX 35: - 18%
Plata : + 67% (Precio London Fix ver kitco.com)

*

Seguir haciéndole el juego al tinglado financiero corrupto cuesta mucho dinero.
::

Usted acaba de perder un 85% desde el 1 de Enero por participar en el circo del papel en vez de estar en dinero real.
*


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hasta el lunes en pre apertura, abrirá el ibex en 3k 8:
> 
> Republica bananera se queda corto para calificar a esta tierra de enchufados, caciquillos y mangantes.




) ) ) )


No se si vió ayer el cierre americano... :rolleye:


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





en ese caso traspasaremos los 17.000 cual mantequilla fina... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## debianita (4 Dic 2010)

Juanlu, por suerte estoy alejado del casino desde hace unos días. No meto largos, va contra mis principios  los espero más arriba para volver a entrar con todo el equipo y sacar otra ronda de buenas plusvis. Criteria pillará de lo lindo, ahora que el dividendo ha pasado ... me da lo mismo esperar una semana que 3 meses. 

Por cierto, felicidades por tus BKT buen trading en el rebotillo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Edito para cambiar Ano Nuevo por Año nuevo... :ouch:



No, no, si lo de Ano nuevo estaba muy bien... en este hilo encaja perfectamente.


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (4 Dic 2010)

Bankinter, la mejor eleccion:






BANKINTER PONE LA CASA PATAS ARRIBA, EL NEGOCIO LE VA MAL Y SU EVOLUCIÓN EN BOLSA, PEOR

Bankinter trabaja a toda máquina. Ha puesto la casa patas arriba, porque el negocio le va mal y la Bolsa, aún peor. El banco ha renovado su equipo directivo para “adaptar su estructura y preparar al banco para alcanzar nuevas cotas de crecimiento y rentabilidad”, con el fortalecimiento del Comité de Dirección, dependiente de la consejera delegada, María Dolores Dancausa. Además, la entidad ha situado bajo el paraguas del vicepresidente ejecutivo, Alfonso Botín, las áreas de Riesgos y Desarrollo Corporativo. Esta reorganización se produce tras las cambios efectuados en el consejo de administración del banco que preside Pedro Guerrero, tras la marcha del antiguo consejero delegado Jaime Echegoyen. La Comisión Ejecutiva del banco ha aprobado el nuevo organigrama con el que el Comité de Dirección refuerza la organización de los clientes mediante el desdoblamiento en dos áreas: una de Banca Comercial, dirigida por Fernando Moreno, y otra de Banca de Empresas, dirigida por Eduardo Ozaíta, en la actualidad director regional de Andalucía. Las dos direcciones están apoyadas por un área de Desarrollo de Mercados y Productos, dirigida por Jacobo Díaz, actualmente director del Segmento de Banca de Empresas.

Ha escrito esta semana Alberto Cañabate / www.invertia.com que los apuros de la banca en la bolsa tienen en Bankinter a su mejor exponente. El banco que preside Pedro Guerrero acumula un desplome del 45% en el año, el mayor del sector. Esta severa corrección lleva los títulos a precios de noviembre de 1997 y provoca que cotice 0,7 veces su precio en libros. Los daños colaterales de la crisis de deuda que atraviesa Europa son numerosos. Los bancos, por su exposición a estas economías en forma de créditos y de bonos soberanos, son los valores que se llevan la peor parte dentro de un mercado que hace semanas dejó de discriminar entre unos valores y otros por sus fundamentales. Ahora, cotiza el riesgo país y poco más. El Índice de Servicios Financieros de la Bolsa de Madrid se deja un 36,5% en el año, frente al 22,5% del selectivo Ibex 35. Lo del riesgo país es más que patente si se tiene en cuenta que el DAX Xetra de Francfort sube el 12% en el ejercicio. Dentro del mal comportamiento general del sector bancario, Bankinter sobresale como el más castigado con diferencia respecto a sus comparables en el segmento de banca mediana.

De poco le ha servido a la sexta entidad financiera del país por valor en bolsa renovar su cúpula directiva, con la salida del consejero delegado Jaime Echegoyen y la entrada a la gestión de María Dolores Dancausa y Alfonso Botín, hijo del primer accionista de la entidad, su padre Jaime Botín. En el año, las acciones de Bankinter pierden un 45,2%. El descenso acumulado desde el relevo, formalizado el 22 de octubre, es del 23%.

Para ver a Bankinter a estos niveles (el mínimo intradía está en 3,87 euros) hay que remontarse a noviembre de 1997. El día 12 de ese mes, la acción cerró en 3,81 euros. El comportamiento del valor ha sido siempre ascendente desde esa fecha, con la excepción de los difíciles 2002 y 2003, con un máximo histórico en 13,88 euros cosechado en enero de 2000, año del boom de las empresas punto com.

La venta Ram Bhavnani a Credit Agricole también agitó el mercado a finales de 2007, momento en el que la acción cerró cerca de los 14 euros. A ese precio aproximado vendió el inversor indio al banco francés su 15% en el capital de Bankinter, operación que le reportó jugosas plusvalías y que forma paralela ha provocado fuertes pérdidas al comprador.

Credit Agricole ha promediado en 11 euros el precio medio de compra de su paquete del 24% en Bankinter, por lo que las minusvalías latentes de la inversión se sitúan en 760 millones. La entidad gala ha reconocido una pérdida mucho menor en su balance. La única provisión data de 2008, cuando saneó 98 millones tras realizar un “test de impago” de una participación que se apunta por el método de puesta en equivalencia.

Quien si está ganando con la caída de Bankinter son los fondos que adoptan posiciones cortas o bajistas. Los datos de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) muestran que hay comunicadas apuestas bajistas por el 1,92% del capital de esta entidad, cuando en julio no alcanzaban el 1%. Marshall Wace, con un 0,607%, y TT International, con el 0,78%, son los inversores más relevantes al respecto.

COTIZA POR DEBAJO DE LIBROS Y PRECIO OBJETIVO

Bankinter cuesta en bolsa 0,7 veces lo que marca su precio en libros, es decir, cuesta menos que los fondos propios (activo menos pasivo), lo que quiere decir que el mercado descuenta en cierto modo que el banco va a destruir valor. La situación del mercado es muy tensa, por lo que ésta tampoco tiene por qué ser una referencia objetiva a la hora de invertir o analizar la capacidad de un banco de generar beneficios.

El precio medio objetivo de Bankinter es de 4,74 euros, según el consenso de los 27 analistas consultados por Bloomberg. Estos expertos creen que la entidad ganará este año 196 millones de euros netos, tres millones más que en 2011. La rentabilidad por dividendo se quedará en el 2,05% en 2010 y ascenderá al 2,31% el próximo ejercicio en función de los precios actuales de mercado.


La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (4 Dic 2010)

la carta de la bolsa, a veces se equivoca mas que una escopeta de feria


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (4 Dic 2010)

otra mas:

“LA BOLSA SE HA ROTO POR LOS CUATRO COSTADOS…¿CUÁNTO TIEMPO MÁS VA DURAR EL INTERVENCIONISMO?”

“La Bolsa ha destrozado todas las valoraciones, porque se ha roto por los cuatro costados, como un saco enorme lleno de trigo que estalla. Los valores líderes, presa de la volatilidad (o de la volatilidad de la volatilidad como lo definen los técnicos) se han convertido, sin quererlo en los grandes chicharros de la Bolsa española, porque los chicharros clásicos llevan muchos meses muertos en el fondo de la bañera. Eso se ha manifestado esta semana en los bancos, que han recuperado en un par de jornadas la mitad de las fuertes caídas apuntadas en noviembre. Hasta el momento, la española sufre más los acontecimientos de la eurozona que otras, porque el mercado está convencido de que España pedirá (o le harán pedir) ayuda de una u otra manera al Fondo Monetario Internacional y a la Unión Europea, pese a los desmentidos de las últimas horas. Sí, desmentidos, porque no puede ser de otra manera. Olas de desmentidos en las que los mercados llevan subidos desde hace más de dos años ¡Y ya vemos lo que ha sucedido desde entonces!...”, me dice el analista jefe de un banco de inversión.

“Una de las causas de esta caída a plomo de las valoraciones bursátiles está en la pérdida total de la confianza respecto a las Cuentas del Reino. Los mercados desconfían de los Presupuestos para 2011 y de su ejecución. CONFIANZA, divina palabra, la mejor aliada para la Bolsa, porque permite sostener valoraciones, desarrollar proyectos, mejorar expectativas. Pero en la coyuntura actual, algunos mariachis del gobierno confunden la confianza con la propaganda, con el intervencionismo. Por eso, el rescate de Irlanda no tuvo efecto positivo alguno en el discurrir de los mercados. Tampoco, en contra de lo que se ha dicho, las medidas anunciadas por Zapatero: la Bolsa ha subido a las alturas gracias a las fuertes compras de bonos de Irlanda y Portugal por parte del BCE...”, añade.

“A estas alturas de curso se necesitan hechos tangibles y no apuntes sobre hojas de papel o registradas en soportes informáticos. Además, no siempre van a estar interviniendo los Bancos centrales en los mercados, como hizo el BCE el jueves, aunque no lo reconoció formalmente ni habló nada de compras masivas de bonos (sí lo hizo el viernes), que es lo que hizo con los bonos portugueses e irlandeses, con efecto balsámico sobre el resto de bonos periféricos ¿Hasta cuándo seguirá el intervencionismo en los mercados en lugar de coger el toro por los cuernos a sabiendas que nos puede y nos va a cornear?”, se pregunta.

“...¡Ay! del intervencionismo, ¡Ay” de la Intervención estatal: Acción de los gobiernos que tiene por objeto afectar la actividad económica. El término es lo suficientemente amplio para incluir tanto la regulación y control de los mercados como la participación directa en la actividad económica. Desde un punto de vista teórico puede afirmarse que en toda sociedad moderna existe algún tipo intervención estatal en la economía: todos los gobiernos proveen algunos bienes públicos y regulan, mediante leyes y decretos, ciertos aspectos de la actividad económica. Por ello se habla de intervencionismo sólo cuando la acción del Estado supera ciertos límites. Cuando casi toda la actividad económica de una nación es dirigida y llevada a cabo por el Estado, en cambio, no se habla ya de intervención: en este caso se está ante una economía planificada, de tipo socialista. El intervencionismo por lo tanto cubre toda la amplia gama de situaciones que se extienden entre una economía de libre mercado y una economía socialista...” La Carta de la Bolsa (Carta del 8 de Octubre de 2010)

¿DESCONFIANZA? España incumplirá su compromiso ante la UE de reducir el déficit público al 6% del PIB en 2011, aunque por un margen estrecho de cuatro décimas. Esta desviación se debe a que, después de contraerse un 0,2% este año, la economía española sólo crecerá un 0,7% el año que viene y no un 1,3% como ha vaticinado el Gobierno, según las previsiones económicas de otoño que ha publicado la Comisión Europea. El crecimiento se acelerará hasta el 1,7% en 2012. El Ejecutivo comunitario resalta que “el Gobierno se ha comprometido a aplicar medidas adicionales si se observan desviaciones respecto a la ejecución presupuestaria esperada”. España, Irlanda (-0,2%) y Grecia (-4,2%) serán los tres únicos países de la eurozona cuya economía caiga este año, según Bruselas.

Pero hay otros aspectos técnicos sobre el comportamiento reciente de las Bolsas, al margen del estruendo que envuelve la eurozona. Por ejemplo, TODO APUNTA A UN TECHO DE MERCADO. El viernes de la semana pasada en el Cierre de Mercado, publicábamos la opinión del trader profesional Bob Clark, en el sentido a que había multitud de señales que indicaban que el mercado americano estaba formando un techo. Dados los fuertes descensos que está sufriendo en la jornada de hoy, creemos conveniente traer de nuevo cuales son estas señales:

“El número de preocupaciones es tan grande como parece. Todo apunta a un techo de mercado. Estos son algunos de los aspectos negativos que se están amontonando en contra de las bolsas:

1. El indicador Investor Intelligence sugiere complacencia de los inversores y los analistas, situándose en niveles no vistos desde los máximos de 2007.

2. El índice Baltic Dry sigue cayendo, lo que sugiere que productos y materias primas no se están moviendo por vía marítima, o al menos, el coste de alquilar los barcos de transporte está cayendo, lo que indica una falta de demanda.

3. La liquidez de los fondos de inversión indican que ya están posicionados en mercado.

4. General Motors volvió al mercado en una gran OPV, lo que históricamente ha servido como una forma extraña de anticipar los techos de mercado.

5. El ratio put/call muestra que un gran número de puts que fueron vendidas en octubre se quedaron fuera de mercado. Estas puts fueron vendidas por las ‘manos fuertes’ y compradas por el público. La mayoría vencieron en Noviembre. El público no ha comprado nuevas puts, por lo que ahora no tienen exposición a un movimiento a la baja de las bolsas.

6. China está tomando medidas de enfriamiento económico.

7. Los tipos de interés a largo han estado subiendo, lo que pone en peligro el mercado de la vivienda. Los precios inmobiliarios están bajando y también las ventas.

8. Mi indicador de sentimiento está actualmente en los niveles más bajistas que jamás he visto.

Estas son sólo algunas de las señales, y no he entrado con la crisis de deuda en Europa, ni con la posible explosión de las PIIGS, ni la crisis en Corea...”



enlace:
La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Dic 2010)

Cuando pasen largos años y les contemos a nuestros nietos como vivimos la gran crisis española..., les podré contar con orgullo...



"en mitad del 2º gran ataque especulativo... 


vuestro abuelo compró bankinteres a 3,92..."






Saludos


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (4 Dic 2010)

lacartadelabolsa.com ha dicho bankinter pero podia haber dicho banco popular ... pero al fin y al cabo lo mas importante es lo que pones en [*negrita*]:



especulador financiero dijo:


> Cuando pasen largos años y les contemos a nuestros nietos como vivimos *la gran crisis española*..., les podré contar con orgullo...
> 
> 
> "en mitad del 2º gran ataque especulativo...
> ...



dios nos pille confesados con lo que está a punto de ocurrir...
:XX:
::

ihopeyouknowwhatI'mtalkin'bout


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Dic 2010)

Buenos días... 

Yo no opero en S&P, pero me gusta mirarlo como referente mundial que es, la estructura es parecida (a largo plazo) al Ibex, pero va retrasado, y así como el Ibex (para mi) ya está inmerso en la segunda onda bajista, el S&P (creo) que sigue en la fase terminal del rebote iniciado en marzo09...

Este sería su recuento:







Saludos...

PD: Este planteamiento, podría hacer cambiar el recuento en el Ibex, por ahora no lo subo para no liar estrategias, pero lo tengo presente... SIEMPRE hay que tener un plan B.
PD2: Pecata, los tiros del Ano Nuevo, iban precisamente por ahí... 
PD3: Disfrutad del puente, a no ser que estéis en un aeropuerto... ::


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2010)

¿nadie lo piensa/dice???

¿y unos cortitos a Iberia a primera hora!!? :baba:


----------



## atman (4 Dic 2010)

estaba ojeando el ibex en semanas y da la impresión de que la cosa queda algo más clara que en el diario o en los intradias.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> estaba ojeando el ibex en semanas y da la impresión de que la cosa queda algo más clara que en el diario o en los intradias.



Con el diario queda bastante claro.

¿tú que ves?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Con el diario queda bastante claro.
> 
> ¿tú que ves?




yo veo pastuki... 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del viernes del SP: sin cambios.

No entran, lo están subiendo con mucha maña para que nadie se suba al carro.


----------



## ulldegall (4 Dic 2010)

Desde julio entró en el margen operativo de 10-11.000, rompió soporte hará casi 2 semanas y este viérnes ocurría el retroceso hasta el soporte (MACD me da palo escribir..). 
En la gran mayoría de casos, eso es un escenaria muy bajista y dudo que falle (tiene que pasar algo muy raro e igualmente el valor como mucho volverá unas semanas al margen 10-11.000), pongo la mano al fuego. Viendo esto, y dependiendo un poco de como empezara la semana que viene, me pondría a corto.


----------



## DST (5 Dic 2010)

Ufff, habeis visto los futuros en igmarkets. Pepón al ataque..jejeje

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 10042 10060 09:30 10051 Wall Street 11366.0 11372.0 00:27 -7.0 
Alemania 30 6967.3 6974.3 09:30 6970.8 EUR/USD 13395.7 13397.2 23:20 -17.7 
Oro al contado 1413.25 1414.75 23:15 0.00 
Telefonica SA 17.2000 17.2000 00:27 0.0100 
Banco Santander Central Hispano SA 8.3400 8.3400 00:27 0.1150


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2010)

DST dijo:


> Ufff, habeis visto los futuros en igmarkets. Pepón al ataque..jejeje
> 
> Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio
> España 35 10042 10060 09:30 10051 Wall Street 11366.0 11372.0 00:27 -7.0
> ...



Hamijo, en este momento el único mercado abierto es el FX. Lo que Ud. está viendo en IG ahora mismo, si exceptuamos el par EUR/USD, son los valores del Viernes pasado ::


----------



## overdrive1979 (6 Dic 2010)

¿Guanazo mañana en el Ibex? :Baile:


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Con el diario queda bastante claro.
> 
> ¿tú que ves?



Igual es que yo le mal, pero hay unos cuantos indicadores que en semanal están exactamente al revés que en diario.

yo veo que ha tocado resistencias y se nos viene arriba estos primeros días. luego, en principio, nos bajamos al moro.


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

UP!

Algun ludópata en la sala?  Voy a calmar el vicio con unos minis mientras espero entrar corto en varios chicharros. Estar alejado del mercado tantos días ....


----------



## EL_LIMITE (6 Dic 2010)

Buenos días, aquí un aprendiz de ludópata, viéndolas venir......


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

vaya que lástima... :




fuera BKT a 4,3208... :Baile:


a ver si recortan pronto... ienso:

Saludos )


----------



## Kalevala (6 Dic 2010)

Pero hoy no es fiesta en España?


----------



## chinclan100 (6 Dic 2010)

Recordar que hasta el jueves siguen las POMO diarias.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 6 de Diciembre. POMO DAY.


----------



## judas iskariote (6 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> UP!
> 
> Algun ludópata en la sala?  Voy a calmar el vicio con unos minis mientras espero entrar corto en varios chicharros. Estar alejado del mercado tantos días ....



Prueba con betfair:8:


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Cárpatos:

China La agencia oficial de noticias asegura que preparan una subida de tipos y de requisitos de reservas para los bancos.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 4,281...



Ave Maria purísima... :S

Saludos :S


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

¿que tal unos larguitos en Iberia? .... está subiendo


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿que tal unos larguitos en Iberia? .... está subiendo



yo he estado apunto de meterlos a las 9..., y ya ves... enseguida p'arriba... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

como mola la maquinita que controla la cotización de bankinter...


se compra y se vende ella misma... todo un espectáculo hoyga... 

Saludos


----------



## chinclan100 (6 Dic 2010)

Werner Faymann , actual presidente de Austria dice que no excluye que España necesite ayude externa.


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Que mal se pasa con los largos  Plusvis a la saca y a esperar cortos ..


----------



## DST (6 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo, en este momento el único mercado abierto es el FX. Lo que Ud. está viendo en IG ahora mismo, si exceptuamos el par EUR/USD, son los valores del Viernes pasado ::



Hola pollastre, me referia a lo que está marcado en verde. Si te fijas marcaba en el Ibex un cambio de +10.000 puntos y en el DAX un cambio de +6000.
Obviamente era un error y solo lo he puesto como anécdota.

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2010)

DST dijo:


> Hola pollastre, me referia a lo que está marcado en verde. Si te fijas marcaba en el Ibex un cambio de +10.000 puntos y en el DAX un cambio de +6000.
> Obviamente era un error y solo lo he puesto como anécdota.
> 
> Un saludo.




Pues mis disculpas le ofrezco entonces... le juro que pensé que hablaba en serio ::


----------



## pollastre (6 Dic 2010)

Cierro tienda de ultramarinos por hoy, y dejo los aparejos por si a alguien le sirven:



Spoiler



Convergencia a 3 tanto en techo como en suelo, buen día hoy para operar por proyecciones:

DAX 30, canal intradiario =>

Suelo : 6932.84 
Techo : 7023.23


----------



## DST (6 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues mis disculpas le ofrezco entonces... le juro que pensé que hablaba en serio ::



Que aunque escriba poco os llevo leyendo hace mucho tiempo y la verdad que he aprendido muchas cosas aquí con vosotros. No hace falta que se disculpe usted, faltaría mas...

Un saludo.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

El volumen es de risa... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Fuera de BKT a 4,294




Buenos dias y buena suerte... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Largo BKT a 4,27





me aburroooooo... 8:


----------



## Lexuss (6 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Normal, esto se mueve menos que Espinete en una cama de velcro.


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Puto botas  baja ya!!! :XX:

EDIT: Sentimiento de mercado

bex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,3060. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,4571 a 0,3795.



Alcista 25.0%

Neutral 18.3%

Bajista 56.7%



Encuesta actualizada a 02/12/10





Tenemos de nuevo semana con las encuestas totalmente opuestas; por un lado las de usa que por 10º semana consecutiva marcan extremos de pesimismo y por otro lado las del ibex que marcan un suelo a corto plazo, con la media de 4 semanas por debajo de 0,4; eso ha provocado un fuerte rebote, dando muchísima importancia a la zona de 9200-280 donde había un hueco alcista por tapar; ese hueco se cerró pero se volvió a dejar otro en la misma zona, lo que muestra la importancia de ese nivel; por arriba hemos cerrado el hueco bajista que habíamos dejado en la zona de 9997 y por tanto se abren escenarios alcistas visto los extremos de pesimismo que hemos visto y con un mes de diciembre tradicionalmente alcista.



Por el momento el ibex ha conseguido salir de sobreventa y empieza a estar en niveles de sobrecompra; si se mueve lateralmente por estos niveles y consigue aguantar la sobrecompra, podríamos tener tramos de subida hasta entornos de los 10200-400; en función de como salga la encuesta en las próximas semanas, iremos viendo si tiene fiabilidad o no la subida. Si esta semana se viera mucho optimismo, sería muy peligroso.



No os olvidéis de votar y recordar que las votaciones se cierran siempre los miércoles a las 23:59 y que posteriormente ya se pueden ver los resultados de la encuesta www.sentimientomercado.com



Tendré que cerrar los cortos


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2010)

yo estoy en casa y desde aquí gestionar esto es complicadín. pero me puse corto en 9950 y cierro ahora. por hoy vale. a menos que a la tarde tenga un rato de tranquilidad.


----------



## tarrito (6 Dic 2010)

voy a meter un off topic de mucho cuidado .... lo hago porque creo que hay más gente de la misma zona.

la cosa es que estoy en una localidad costera muy al Norte de la provincia de Alicante (tenemos gamba roja y tal!) y el termómetro de casa marca 25º C *WTF!!!*

a algun@ más le parece poco normal?


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2010)

es un rebote técnico, monlovi.


----------



## Misterio (6 Dic 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> voy a meter un off topic de mucho cuidado .... lo hago porque creo que hay más gente de la misma zona.
> 
> la cosa es que estoy en una localidad costera muy al Norte de la provincia de Alicante (tenemos gamba roja y tal!) y el termómetro de casa marca 25º C *WTF!!!*
> 
> a algun@ más le parece poco normal?



Tenéis viento del W o SW así que es normal, aquí pasa cuando hay SW o S, mucha temperatura y poca humedad.

Pensaba que esto iba a bajar más después de las declaraciones de Merkel pero veo que no.


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Gracias Emilio :XX:

Cerrando tienda ultramarinos


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> yo veo que ha tocado resistencias y se nos viene arriba estos primeros días. luego, en principio, nos bajamos al moro.



:o:o:o

eeemmm....

eh! que dije en los primeros días no el primer día.. oygha...


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Mini largo  espero que BL no esté operando 8:


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Puto botas  baja ya!!! :XX:
> 
> Tendré que cerrar los cortos



Piensa que la actualización va con retraso. Los datos son del día 1 (miércoles), pero la reflexión la han colgado después. Desde entonces se ha subido otro tramito guapo (9.678 - 10.040). De todos modos yo estoy 100% de acuerdo en lo que comentan.

Ah... y para otro día, recuerda que los datos de sentimiento se actualizan automáticamente cada jueves a las 0:00, con reflexión o sin ella, vienen muy bien para saber cómo están los ánimos de las gacelas


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Gracias Claca, aunque era consciente, simplemente era mi stop el que vacilaba, al final 8 cents al botas :XX: ahora probando con un mini pepón sin demasiada fe. SL ajustado 8:


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

260k ordenes de compra en SAN a 8.10 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> 260k ordenes de compra en SAN a 8.10 8:



acciones no son órdenes... 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> voy a meter un off topic de mucho cuidado .... lo hago porque creo que hay más gente de la misma zona.
> 
> la cosa es que estoy en una localidad costera muy al Norte de la provincia de Alicante (tenemos gamba roja y tal!) y el termómetro de casa marca 25º C *WTF!!!*
> 
> a algun@ más le parece poco normal?



Pues parece que es habitual desde hace un par de años, recuerdo que hace 2 años tuve que ir al médico y salí con el tiempo justo, me abrigué de invierno, me metí en el coche y puse la calefacción, empecé a notar calor y mirando en la pantallita marcaba 23 grados fuera :

Me quedé flipando, recuerdo también que hacía mucho viento esos días, ahora parece que se repita lo mismo, el año pasado no fue tan exagerado pero también hubo algo de esto.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

:Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

enséñame la pastuki... )

Saludos )


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

Fuera mini, puto botas ... me estan dando ganas de meterle de nuevo :baba:


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que es habitual desde hace un par de años, recuerdo que hace 2 años tuve que ir al médico y salí con el tiempo justo, me abrigué de invierno, me metí en el coche y puse la calefacción, empecé a notar calor y mirando en la pantallita marcaba 23 grados fuera :
> 
> Me quedé flipando, recuerdo también que hacía mucho viento esos días, ahora parece que se repita lo mismo, el año pasado no fue tan exagerado pero también hubo algo de esto.



Mulder... ¿cómo va el volumen?



¿de risa o penoso...? 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (6 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> acciones no son órdenes... 8:



Hoyga, si los señores de Bankinter no me engañan eran ordenes de compra 8: tenian un buen tapón. La verdad es que me estoy aguantando para no meterle más cortos al botas


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder... ¿cómo va el volumen?
> 
> ¿de risa o penoso...? 8:
> 
> Saludos 8:



¿hay alguna diferencia?


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hoyga, si los señores de Bankinter no me engañan eran ordenes de compra 8: tenian un buen tapón. La verdad es que me estoy aguantando para no meterle más cortos al botas



era una posi o posis, orden u órdenes... de compra de 260.000 acciones... es a lo que me referia... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿hay alguna diferencia?



una muy sutil... 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> una muy sutil... 8:



Catalogar los precios con optimismo o pesimismo es algo digno del zapaterismo más rancio pero hacerlo con el volumen ya es pasarse tres pueblos


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

Bueno...


me piro... 


cuando vuelva quiero ver el xiringuito cerrando bien arriba... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2010)

el SP da señales de sobrecompra por todas partes ¿no? después del POMO de hoy, habrá una buena caidita??


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Dic 2010)

con quien operais? es decir, con que pagina de internet comprais y vendeis acciones? gracias


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

mataresfacil dijo:


> con quien operais? es decir, con que pagina de internet comprais y vendeis acciones? gracias



Renta4


Por cierto gacelillas...


espero que hayais comprado antes del cierre...

porque mañana subidón... subidón... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido triste....err que diga, bajo, y el saldo diario negativo 

Han comenzado el día con una compra algo fuerte, pero enseguida se han puesto a vender, hacia las 10 han empezado a comprar de nuevo con ventas escalonadas, todo esto siempre con volúmenes por debajo de lo habitual.

Poco antes de las 12 se han puesto a vender de nuevo, pero a las 12 ya han empezado a comprar otra vez hasta el final de la sesión, aunque se han pasado el día siempre con movimientos aislados pero constantes a la contra.

En subasta han comprado pero filtrando.

En resumen día muy aburrido, como de trámite, no había fuerza en ninguna dirección salvo en momentos muy contados y los movimientos a la contra han sido la tónica de la jornada.


----------



## Lexuss (6 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Renta4
> 
> 
> Por cierto gacelillas...
> ...




Voy en el mismo barco que usted y remo en la misma direccion.

Espero que el Dios mercado le hoyga


----------



## atman (6 Dic 2010)

¿no creeis que el 7D pueda tener alguna repercusión negativa? a diferecnia de otras ocasiones, esta vez parece que hay más disposición a poner en apuros algunas entidades.


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ¿no creeis que el 7D pueda tener alguna repercusión negativa? a diferencia de otras ocasiones, esta vez parece que hay más disposición a poner en apuros algunas entidades.



¿tu crees que la gente, aparte de 4 chalados sin un duro, van a ir a sacar el dinero del banco...? :rolleye:


Saludos )


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2010)




----------



## sintripulacion (6 Dic 2010)

Bueno, según mi maquinita (una moneda lanzada al aire)), la tendencia sigue siendo bajista.
Me baso en ella y en que hoy ha hablado mi amiga la Merkel para decir que ni Eurobonos ni ampliación del fondo de rescate europeo (jajajajaja para tos los políticos manirotos hispanistaníes), lo cual cabe interpretarlo como una nueva vuelta de tuerca para que los países derrochadores cuadren sus cuentas públicas y aviso a navegantes para aquéllos que osen financiar irresponsablemente sus déficits pensando que detrás estará siempre Alemania y el BCE para sacarles las castañas del fuego:Aplauso:.
Os recuerdo que Merkel aboga por quiebras ordenada y quitas a los tenedores de bonos,....., así que ya veremos si el mensaje se deja notar en el mercado.

P.D: el juego de Trinchete y Merkel es un aparente cachondeo; no obstante, a mí cada vez me parece más obvio que quien realmente marca la tendecia a seguir es Merkel, dado que que va obligando con relativo éxito a realizar el ajuste a los países periféricos, y si no que se lo digan a zp, superando la contumaz oposición de su clase política que al final no tiene más remedio que "entrar por el aro sí o sí muy a su pesar"; cierto que de vez en cuando no tiene más remedio que sacar a pasear el BCE , instrumento idóneo y adecuado, en los momentos en que el mercado de deuda se tensiona demasiado con el objeto de rebajar el tensionamiento en el mismo y que todo el proceso de ajuste, que por su complejidad tiene que ser gradual,no se vaya al carajo, pero dicha utilización no deja de tener un carácter excepcional (y así lo manifiesta trinchette).

ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (7 Dic 2010)

El 25 de noviembre os comenté un posible rebote, a dos semanas vista, desde esos 1180 del SP hacia los 1220

Ahora mismo trabajamos en una salida por arriba en el nivel de 1226 con proyección a los 1255 (Este tramo es complicado. Claca en una explicación a Luis, dio una de las claves.)


----------



## chinclan100 (7 Dic 2010)

Ya sólo quedan 3 POMOS. Hoy entre 6 y 8 mil millones
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 7 de Diciembre. POMO DAY.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Dic 2010)

he puesto el piloto automatico por falta de tiempo......hasta los webs de la mudanza ::

Nunca pense que se pudiera acumular tanta mierda en una casa  ............parecen 4 cositas y cuando empiezas parecen reproducirse como conejos, da la sensacion de que cada vez que te llevas cosas nacen otras nuevas.

A ver si hoy con dos tiparracos mas fuertes que el campeon de pesos pesados acabo de una santa vez :´(

Juanlu subase hasta los 17 miles o expropiese


----------



## RNSX (7 Dic 2010)

me sabeis indicar algun etf que replique los movimientos de la plata, pero multiplicados?
gracias de antebrazo


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2010)

¿hay problemas con los presupuestos de irlanda?


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

se ve que el ibex está cogiendo impulso... ienso:


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2010)

a lo que yo veo ahora mismo, ha caído más que el FTs y el Dax y mientras estos han rebotado una parte, el Ibex no...



Spoiler



largo en 9837



creo que ya he vuelto a meter la pata...



Spoiler



cierro en 9848


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

lástima no haber pillado este recorte de limpieza de stops... en preapertura se veia venir... :´(


Saludos :´(


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que Pepón comienza empujar, pero ahora veremos si va en serio.


----------



## Nico (7 Dic 2010)

Hasta acá y al menos en SAN (el valor que estoy siguiendo) y aplicando lo que digo para la última hora -luego del piso de las 9:30 hs- aparecen más órdenes del lado vendedor cada vez que se acerca a *8,10 euros* y se da vuelta para el lado de las compras ni bien pasa de los 8,06.

No creo que se mantengan en un margen tan estrecho el resto del día pero, por ahora y sin los bancos -ni TEF- no creo que el IBEX tenga aire por ningún lado para subir mucho.

Sin TEF ni los Bancos no lo mueves -aunque Repsol hoy está desatada !-


----------



## Nico (7 Dic 2010)

Qué noticia salió del Santander que salta de este modo ? (o están crucificando el stop de los cortos para volver a bajar ?)


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

al ataquerrrr.... )


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Qué noticia salió del Santander que salta de este modo ? (o están crucificando el stop de los cortos para volver a bajar ?)



Ha saltado todo a la vez, no solo el SAN...según Cárpatos ha habido varias subidas de recomendación, lo cual es como no decir nada, pero como excusa podría valer.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

pim... pam...




10.000... 8:


----------



## Nico (7 Dic 2010)

Mhhh... típico día "planificado" por "the big hands", tal vez hasta con dinero "de arriba".

Sin duda quieren evitar que se desplome la bolsa en una semana algo delicada en temas políticos o bien -si la cosa es de más arriba aún-, quieren evitar que España de una mala impresión cuando todavía tienen que llevar más arriba el SP -tal como avisó Fran pocos mensajes más atrás-.

Dí que tras dos años de seguir el IBEX ya lo he ido conociendo pero, realmente los mercados bursátiles de "mercados" tienen bien poco. 

Al menos mis SAN siguen subiendo.

Los veré a la tarde. Profits for all !


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Dic 2010)

Por ahora nos ha frenado la alcista desde el 9200 que habíamos perdido...







Saludos...

PD: Especulador_financiero, de 10.000 nada, 9997,2 como mucho... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, que nadie lo dice...

*S&P500 1234...* 

equivaldría a un nivel 12500 para el Ibex, y aquí estamos peleando por alcanzar el 10000

Saludos...

Edito: Recuerden: Fibo61,8% de 1576,1 a 666,8 1228,7puntos


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2010)

justo lo iba a poner yo ahora... y además aguanta


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre de ayer del SP: sin cambios.

No me parecía posible llegar a los 1220 del SP sin que las gacelas entrasen a saco pero ahí estamos y no han entrado.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre de ayer del SP: sin cambios.
> 
> No me parecía posible llegar a los 1220 del SP sin que las gacelas entrasen a saco pero ahí estamos y no han entrado.



cuando entren lo tirarán... ergo es buena señal para mis largos... ienso:


----------



## pyn (7 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre de ayer del SP: sin cambios.
> 
> No me parecía posible llegar a los 1220 del SP sin que las gacelas entrasen a saco pero ahí estamos y no han entrado.



Ahora tiene por delante bastante escollos que no serán fáciles de superar sin tener a quién empapelar. Entre los 1220 y los 1240 tienen muchas piedras en el camino, pero parece que el esepé terminará el año muy arriba, lo curioso del tema es que el ibex no le hace ni puto caso ¿qué pasará cuando el esepé recorte un 2% o más? Os recuerdo que éste lleva meses sin un recorte importante.


----------



## tarrito (7 Dic 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ahora tiene por delante bastante escollos que no serán fáciles de superar sin tener a quién empapelar. Entre los 1220 y los 1240 tienen muchas piedras en el camino, pero parece que el esepé terminará el año muy arriba, lo curioso del tema es que el ibex no le hace ni puto caso ¿qué pasará cuando el esepé recorte un 2% o más? Os recuerdo que éste lleva meses sin un recorte importante.



y si recorta, se compra 8:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jllJ-HeErjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2010)

pensando en aguantar la semana, a que acaben momentáneamente las POMOs y sacarle una buena tajada.


Spoiler



corto en SP 1232
Y en cuanto pille un minimo tirón me cambio.


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Cuidado que al S&P aun le queda tocar su objetivo en 1238-1240, cuando llegue creo que nos quedaremos atrapados en ese nivel una buena temporada.


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2010)

Gracias Mulder. Sí, ya lo sé. Me la estoy jugando. Porque yo lo veo incluso más arriba.

Pero es que la hilera de subidas tiene que frenar un poco en algún momento... hay gaps que cerrar, digo yo... y creo que esta semana tenemos excusa perfecta. 

Y Elliot..., me dice de todo, depende de por donde sople el viento. Y como ya dije, veo sobrecompras por todas partes. Y si además comparas la evolución del SP con otros compuestos ves que la cosa se acerca aun punto de inflexión.

¿estoy muy equivocado?

La cuestión será pillar bien la ola. Porque esto puede volver a petar hacia arriba sin mirar un segundo al suelo... ya veremos.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2010)

Lo impotante: El SP bien arriba y el Chulibex luchando con los 10.000 jojojo.

Al mínimo atisbo de debilidad, los bancos caen a plomo.

Paciencia


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes...a ver si tenemos un buen cierre.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes...a ver si tenemos un buen cierre.



échele una manita a mis bankinteres... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> échele una manita a mis bankinteres... :S
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Si da tiempo y consolida el SP....está hecho!!:


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Estoy mirando BKT...estos tienen algún "problemilla" ¿No?


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estoy mirando BKT...estos tienen algún "problemilla" ¿No?



No... hasta que yo venda...







http://www.bolsamania.com/analisis-...nter-Atentos-a-un-rebote--20101207131255.html


Saludos


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2010)

El SP hoy todavía aguanta lo que le echen...


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

que alguien me diga que agencia ha estado soltando hoy bankinteres...


les voy a enviar una felicitación de navidad... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## chinclan100 (7 Dic 2010)

POMO DE HOY. Importe 6.81$ mil millones . Total inyectado en el QE2 96.31 mil millones de dólares
LaBolsaEnDirecto. POMO del 7 de Diciembre, $6.81 mil millones. Total del Q2E 96.31 mil millones


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

A ver si responde....

Ahora el SP está consolidando los 1230. Si no tenemos un buen rebote hasta los 10.000, de momento, mal asunto.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A ver si responde....
> 
> Ahora el SP está consolidando los 1230. Si no tenemos un buen rebote hasta los 10.000, de momento, mal asunto.




no hay que perder la fe... :no:




Saludos :S


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no hay que perder la fe... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fe nunca se pierde, solo es cuestión de acompañar y empujar al mercado cuando hay que hacerlo.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> La fe nunca se pierde, solo es cuestión de acompañar y empujar al mercado cuando hay que hacerlo.




las podia haber comprado en mínimos de hoy 9 céntimos más abajo... :ouch:



pero nadie es perfecto... hasta los 9 € no me bajo... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Segundo apoyo en los 1230 del sp y cinco minutos mas propina para cerrar nosotros.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Caballero atento a los movimientos del BKT estos últimos minutos. Parece que va a mover ficha algún "listillo"


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

Trata de arrancarlo Mulder... por diosssss.... :ouch:




Saludos )


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Caballero atento a los movimientos del BKT estos últimos minutos. Parece que va a mover ficha algún "listillo"



lo estoy viendo todo el dia...



como me entere de quien es... lo cuelgo de los huevos... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

Al final hemos acabado el día tal como lo hemos empezado, aunque se empieza a ver un pase de resistencias, hoy han ido a quemarlas para el siguiente asalto.


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> lo estoy viendo todo el dia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como haya colocado el paquete, en 19 cierra

Mientras tanto el SP ha vuelto al 1230. El cierre importante (por encima de 1226).


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final hemos acabado el día tal como lo hemos empezado...




hable por usted... 8:




yo voy palmando 7 centimacos... :ouch:

Saludos :´(


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hable por usted... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Podría haber sido peor, al final no las han colocado...por su bien y el de sus posaderas esperemos que cierre bien los americanos y no suelten el paquete en 14::


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como haya colocado el paquete, en 19 cierra




a ver si se pasa donpepito y me pone las agencias que han movido a bankinter hoy...


me parece tercermundista que los de R4 no dispongan de dicho servicio...






Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Podría haber sido peor, al final no las han colocado...por su bien y el de sus posaderas esperemos que cierre bien los americanos y no suelten el paquete en 14::



que suelten lo que quieran... en fe y en cojones no me gana nadie...


----------



## sintak (7 Dic 2010)

Visual Chart Group

aquí las puedes ver.

y esta para que veas el histórico. http://tusacciones.com/prestadas/historico/#BANKINTER


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> a ver si se pasa donpepito y me pone las agencias que han movido a bankinter hoy...
> 
> 
> me parece tercermundista que los de R4 no dispongan de dicho servicio...
> ...



Es que ForRich es para ricos tercermundistas


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día vendiendo un paquete mediano pero algo antes de las 11 han comprado un paquete bastante gordo de unos 336 contratos y poco después han vuelto a comprar otro paquete mediano, pasadas las 15 han vendido pero ha sido otro paquete normalito.

En subasta han vendido, otro paquete normal.

Diríase que están de vacaciones estos días porque no hay demasiada actividad, en los paquetes pequeños se ha visto algo más pero han sido repeticiones de los paquetes grandes, además destaca el hecho de que por la tarde apenas han operado, incluso moviendo paquetes pequeños han estado muy parcos, a las 16 solo he tenido un movimiento, a las 17 otro y en subasta el último de la tarde.

Parece que siguen largos y la caída de esta tarde ha sido una pantomima calculada para barrer stops largos, la actividad a las 15 ha sido algo normal, pero lo que he visto luego ha sido un mercado desierto, aunque parecen esperar gap a la baja para mañana no parecen esperar que el mercado vaya a bajar.


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2010)

El otro día muy alegremente solté que el STOXX había confirmado el giro. Esto realmente no es así. Lo dije porque eche un vistazo rápido al gráfico y no me di cuenta de que estaba mirando las opciones de corto plazo, condicionado además, como he dicho alguna vez, por el hecho de esperar de este índice un comportamiento muy negativo durante los próximos meses.







Los niveles de congestión del STOXX son brutales:







Todavía no es momento de cortos, sigue muy lateral. No lo dejan subir, pero tampoco bajar. Tarde o temprano yo creo que lo hará, y probabablemente sea con fuerza.

En otro orden de cosas, hará algunas semanas hablé de EBRO FOODS. Objetivo 16.2, STOP en 15.02 en cierre diario (algo que me olvidé de precisar, por cierto, pero que ya lo he tenido en cuenta por ejemplo en la propuesta de stop para CRITERIA de hace unos días :ouch: En acciones yo no recomiendo stop en máquina a menos que sea para un metesaca intradiario.)







Hoy:







Es un valor que Don Pepito comentó hace poco, creo. Demuestra mucha fuerza con unos mínimos crecientes clarísimos, a parte de que esta última subida se ha producido desde una figura de continuidad alcista de libro.


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2010)

El Stoxx no refleja otra cosa que lo bien que le va a los alemanes, lo regular que les va a franceses, holandeses y belgas y lo mal que les va a los italianos y españoles, en resumen la total incertidumbre que hay en Europa en este momento.

De todas formas es el único futuro del mundo que no sigue a su subyacente, el Stoxx contado hizo mínimo este verano alrededor de junio o julio y el futuro se quedó en su mínimo de mayo sin hacer otro mínimo más tarde, ese comportamiento no se a que se debe ni si tendrá alguna razón poderosa, pero me parece un poco vergonzoso.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2010)

Que soltada más oportuna


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Rebote en 1226...ahora llega el momento de la verdad


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Rebote en 1226...ahora llega el momento de la verdad



joder... es que me conecto a ver y el SP me hace un picado... :ouch:



Saludos :S


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

pero tranquilos muyayos...


aún quedan 10 minutos para que entre en acción la mano... 

Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Amijo ya le dije al cierre que había oferta de BKT a 4,14. Los mismos que las ofertaban a 19. No lo veían muy claro. Yo sigo opinando que el 1226 debe aguantar


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Amijo ya le dije al cierre que había oferta de BKT a 4,14. Los mismos que las ofertaban a 19. No lo veían muy claro. Yo sigo opinando que el 1226 debe aguantar



hamijo se escribe con h... 8:


pero gracias por la info...  

¿no sabria usted el nombre de la agencia por casualidad...? :fiufiu:

Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

De momento va bien para sus intereses..el SP rápidamente vuelve al redil


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2010)

¿y si nos vamos a los 1200 en unos dias?


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y si nos vamos a los 1200 en unos dias?



Pues haga cálculos....::

La continuidad en el SP depende ahora mismo de esos 1226 (que dijo Fran ayer)


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y si nos vamos a los 1200 en unos dias?



¿y si nos vamos a los 1800...? 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues haga cálculos....::
> 
> La continuidad en el SP depende ahora mismo de esos 1226 (que dijo Fran ayer)



Se nota que hay guerra en esos niveles


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

atención a la mano señorehs... 20 minutitos de infarto... :cook:


----------



## MarketMaker (7 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se nota que hay guerra en esos niveles



Hace tres días vi a Fran con una Ricochet para defenderse a distancia....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

el cierre me huele a atrapa gacelas... :cook:


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

Bueno... mañana toca apretar el culete... :S


Buenas noches y buena suerte... :S


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2010)

La bolsa está para no estar ...


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> La bolsa está para no estar ...




pero la vida son cuatro dias... 8:


----------



## vayafuturo (7 Dic 2010)

No se si lo habeis comentado , o si alguiel lo ha leido: 
Objetivo cumplido, proxima parada 14.000 . Nivel 1.
Hablan de tedencia alcista hasta los 14.000 del IBEX, ya que acabamos de tocar la onda correctiva...
¿que probabilidades dais de acierto ?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Dic 2010)

Tanto darle a la impresora...

La Fed desecha 110.000 millones de dólares en billetes por un error - 20minutos.es - El medio social

Las impresoras no soportaron la complejidad técnica de los nuevos billetes.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Dic 2010)

vayafuturo dijo:


> No se si lo habeis comentado , o si alguiel lo ha leido:
> Objetivo cumplido, proxima parada 14.000 . Nivel 1.
> Hablan de tedencia alcista hasta los 14.000 del IBEX, ya que acabamos de tocar la onda correctiva...
> ¿que probabilidades dais de acierto ?



Todo depende de por donde tires las líneas, así a bote pronto yo veo una que posiblemente nos lleve a tantear de nuevo la zona de los 9200, en un mes. Y su ruptura nos llevaría a una caida adicional de unos 500 puntos.

Es lo que tiene el mundo este de la bolsa, pegas un tiro al aire y si aciertas te conviertes en un gurú. Yo desde luego no soy capaz de dar una visión medianamente aceptable a más de una semana vista (Apurando, a partir de 48 horas ya el porcentaje de error es considerable).

Hoy de momento el mercado americano se ha quedado por debajo de lo esperado para seguir con una senda alcista en el corto plazo, con objetivos del SP sobre los 125x. 
Si la resistencia se mantiene hasta fin de semana, es mas que probable una recogida de beneficios, para envíar al SP a los 1200 de nuevo y a nosotros donde he dicho antes.

Ahora mismo aventurar un 2011, con una subida hasta los 14.000 es tirarse al vacio. Si en marzo aumentan las tensiones sobre nuestra deuda, lo que tendriamos que pensar es si seguimos en este lateral, con muchas dificultades para superar los 11.000 y con desplomes hasta los 8.800.

Bueno me quedaré un rato viendo la evolución del SP, que desde el cierre ha perdido posiciones (2 puntos) y lleva un rato parado, y por consiguiente nosotros por debajo de 9900, en futuros.

P.D. Todo lo que he puesto antes es una base sobre la que trabajamos, ya sabéis que aquí cambiamos de idea en el mismo día varias veces .
En resumen...que os podéis ahorrar leer lo de arriba porque no sirve de nada.::


----------



## Lexuss (8 Dic 2010)

vayafuturo dijo:


> No se si lo habeis comentado , o si alguiel lo ha leido:
> Objetivo cumplido, proxima parada 14.000 . Nivel 1.
> Hablan de tedencia alcista hasta los 14.000 del IBEX, ya que acabamos de tocar la onda correctiva...
> ¿que probabilidades dais de acierto ?



14.000? que atrevida es la ignorancia, aqui por menos de los 17mil, no se trabaja  

Pd: Mañana :: :´(


----------



## chinclan100 (8 Dic 2010)

Buenos días. Hoy tenemos nueva POMO por suerte la penúltima, entre 1 y 2 mil milloncetes de dólares.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 8 de diciembre. POMO DAY.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

ahora cuando hable pepiño seguro que remonta...


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

y pasamos al verde... quien lo diria...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Dic 2010)

Confianza de manos débiles al cierre de ayer del SP: sin cambios.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

vaya dos dias que lleva bankinter... la peor del ibex... ::



pero hay que tener fe hasta llegar a las cumbre más altas... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

Veo los 10.000 y sigo para 11.000... )


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que seguimos pepones, aunque los leoncios nos trampean estos días con los gaps.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que seguimos pepones, aunque los leoncios nos trampean estos días con los gaps.




como pille al broker de morgan stanley españa que vende bankinteres le parto las piernas... 8:


----------



## orcblin (8 Dic 2010)

yo no escribo nada, porque no se nada, ando aprendiendo y la verdad no me entero ni de la mitad de lo que hablais.

pero tengo unos bankinteres y claro somos 2 a partir las piernas


----------



## Catacrack (8 Dic 2010)

Este hilo solo tira cuando el ibex cae en picado, jodidos antipatriotas. Cualquiera diria que solo haceis dinero con las bajadas.

Yo quiero ver los 11k antes de fin de año.


----------



## Lexuss (8 Dic 2010)

orcblin dijo:


> yo no escribo nada, porque no se nada, ando aprendiendo y la verdad no me entero ni de la mitad de lo que hablais.
> 
> pero tengo unos bankinteres y claro somos 2 a partir las piernas



Veo la apuesta y la subo a 3


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2010)

ya sois tres... ahora ya sabemos porque el de MS está corto...


----------



## Lexuss (8 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ya sois tres... ahora ya sabemos porque el de MS está corto...



Como tenga que "comer" con lo que saque de mis acciones, creo que se va a tirar una buena temporada chupando bombillas y comiendo azulejos


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ya sois tres... ahora ya sabemos porque el de MS está corto...



su problema es que no sabe con quien se juega los cuartos...


----------



## Condor (8 Dic 2010)

He visto unas noticias que le irán de perlas al IBEX,

1) Petróleo a 100 dólares el año que viene.
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/economia/finales-ano-petroleo-estara-dolares/20101208cdscdieco_6/

2) Aumento de exportaciones de los alemanes en 20%.
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...ta-exportaciones-octubre/20101208cdscdseco_3/

3) Lucha entre EE.UU. Europa y Japón para colocar bonos por 7,6 billones. (Sin contar la lucha entre los estados europeos para colocar cada quien su deuda).
http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/m...n-deuda-76-billones-2011/20101208cdscdimer_2/

Y la gente hablando de 11000 puntos en el IBEX


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Y la gente hablando de 11000 puntos en el IBEX




17.000 exactamente... 8:



Por cierto... acabamos de arrollar al pardillo de MS... 

Saludos


----------



## Condor (8 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> 17.000 exactamente... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente leí lo de los 17.000, pero entre nos, para que eso suceda deben volver a valer los pisos aquello que sabemos que no valen.


----------



## Lexuss (8 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> 17.000 exactamente... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Entonces lo de partirle las piernas... abortamos mision


----------



## Claca (8 Dic 2010)

IBEX

5 min:







¿Triple techo? ¿Triple suelo? Más de 200 puntos en juego muy, muy claros.

La situación en diario:







Muy peligroso que la subida esté frenando justo sobre los 10.000 (que era de esperar, por otra parte).


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2010)

el futuro del nasdaq lleva una hora dando botes sobre la linea de los 2190

edito: ya se ha roto, a ver cuanto le saco... 
re-edito: no le saco nada, le puse el SL en el precio de compra y ahí mismo me lo saltaron...


----------



## Condor (8 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> Muy peligroso que la subida esté frenando justo sobre los 10.000 (que era de esperar, por otra parte).



Así está el IBEX

YouTube - "Cool McCool" (1966)

Danger is his business


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2010)

De cárpatos: "Comentan las agencias que la UE está estudiando un plan para frenar la especulación de los fondos de alta frecuencia y también la especulación sobre determinados alimentos" 

Lo que no cuenta es que tambien hay propuestas para controlar el "insider trading" en los mercados de gas y electricidad, y la manipulación de precios sobre todo en operaciones OTC.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Dic 2010)

Subidon subidon del tiron!! en fin... llevo unos dias desenganchado viendo la parodia en la que se ha convertido todo.


----------



## Condor (8 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Subidon subidon del tiron!! en fin... llevo unos dias desenganchado viendo la parodia en la que se ha convertido todo.



El 9 de marzo del 2009 empezó la parodia, tu estás viendo el segundo acto.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Subidon subidon del tiron!! en fin... llevo unos dias desenganchado viendo la parodia en la que se ha convertido todo.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Evidentemente leí lo de los 17.000, pero entre nos, para que eso suceda deben volver a valer los pisos aquello que sabemos que no valen.



pues a mi me los estan quitando de las manos hoyga 

Ah, y no se deje llevar por el pesimismo de Juanlu, todos sabemos que el objetivo son los treintamiles :no:


----------



## tarrito (8 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues a mi me los estan quitando de las manos hoyga
> 
> Ah, y no se deje llevar por el pesimismo de Juanlu, todos sabemos que el objetivo son los treintamiles :no:



pero del contado o futuro???  ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero del contado o futuro???  ienso:



jajjaajjajjaja :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

preguntele a pollastre y su niña y a market, que mi bolita de cristal no es tan precisa 

pd: vosotros reiros pero si rompemos el 10040 vais a ver lo que es la verticalidad


----------



## rafaxl (8 Dic 2010)

Nos vemos en la troposfera hamijos.


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



zuloman dijo:


> jajjaajjajjaja :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> preguntele a pollastre y su niña y a market, que mi bolita de cristal no es tan precisa
> 
> pd: vosotros reiros pero si rompemos el 10040 vais a ver lo que es la verticalidad



Rompiolos! Rompiolos!


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> De cárpatos: "Comentan las agencias que la UE está estudiando un plan para frenar la especulación de los fondos de alta frecuencia y también la especulación sobre determinados alimentos"
> 
> Lo que no cuenta es que tambien hay propuestas para controlar el "insider trading" en los mercados de gas y electricidad, y la manipulación de precios sobre todo en operaciones OTC.




Dark-Pool Trading Faces Stricter Disclosures Under EU Proposal - Bloomberg


----------



## rafaxl (8 Dic 2010)

Venga ibex, siempre superando tus limites claro que si ::. Menudo pitorreo, que encabronamiento llevo con este indice, siempre a su bola.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2010)

Vamos, vamos, más gacelas al horno.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Rompiolos! Rompiolos!



yalodeciayo :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



rafaxl dijo:


> Venga ibex, siempre superando tus limites claro que si ::. Menudo pitorreo, que encabronamiento llevo con este indice, siempre a su bola.



Eso le pasa por no hacer caso a expertos de la talla de Juanlu y capitan zuloman, todavia esta a tiempo de pillar 20.000 puntos arriba :no:


----------



## rafaxl (8 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos, vamos, más gacelas al horno.



Hay merendola en el ibex jejejejejej. Me da que esta semana lleno el arcón para todo el invierno.


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2010)

Con solo 88m de euros negociados... era obvio... je je je!!


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

ojito que no nos acompaña ni el tato... stop profit y a la marcha... ienso:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hay merendola en el ibex jejejejejej. Me da que esta semana lleno el arcón para todo el invierno.



A ver como respira tras la apertura usana.

El cierre usano de ayer fue peligroso y la apertura de hoy es muy interesante.

El eurostoxx mucho más contenido que el loto-ibex.

Está muy interesante. Como al SP le dé por subir, hoy el chulibex se puede ir por encima de los 10.220.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ojita que no nos acompaña ni el tato... stop profit y a la marcha... ienso:



que decepcion Juanlu , los stops son de pobres, y yo que pensaba que era usted un hombre de pelo en pecho ::

Ademas, ya sabe que antes de la subida fuerte los saltan , se va a quedar usted sin pillar los 200 pipos que quedan por subir hoy ::


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

bankinter hoy de 4,20 a 4,10 y a 4,30... :S


menudos huevos hemos tenido... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que decepcion Juanlu , los stops son de pobres, y yo que pensaba que era usted un hombre de pelo en pecho ::
> 
> Ademas, ya sabe que antes de la subida fuerte los saltan , se va a quedar usted sin pillar los 200 pipos que quedan por subir hoy ::




si supiera lo que he estado llegando a perder... :ouch:

ahora hay un taponcete en 4,30... a ver lo que hacen con él...



pero ya gano... si o si... 

Saludos


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2010)

iBEX está nivelando la subida de ayer en los demás índices EU.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> iBEX está nivelando la subida de ayer en los demás índices EU.



déjelo que nivele... :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

a tomar por culo los 4,30... jijijijiji... :XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2010)

cuidado ahora.


----------



## Mistermaguf (8 Dic 2010)

Hola, yo sólo quería saber si el IBEX ya está llegando a los 17000.
(Si me puede contestar el del avatar de Especulador Financiero, mejor)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Dic 2010)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Hola, yo sólo quería saber si el IBEX ya está llegando a los 17000.



Esta en camino, paciencia.


----------



## Efren (8 Dic 2010)

Otro posible recuento

RADAR MARKET


----------



## tonuel (8 Dic 2010)

Bruselas sugiere introducir penas de cárcel para delincuentes financieros - 2664779 - elEconomista.es




Por cierto... me he echado unos cortitos rapiditos en bankinter a 4,303 cerrados a 4,294... )

Saludos )


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Bruselas sugiere introducir penas de cárcel para delincuentes financieros - 2664779 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que bonito sería cambiar "sugerir" por "imponer".

No lo veremos salvo campaña de marketing


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2010)

bertok dijo:


> que bonito sería cambiar "sugerir" por "imponer".
> 
> No lo veremos salvo campaña de marketing



Cuidado con esos terroristas de los gobiernos que podrían estar colándonos una tasa tobin por lo bajini. A mi esta persecución al especulador me empieza a asustar un poco porque me temo que lo acabaremos pagando nosotros como de costumbre.


----------



## Thom son (8 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *Bruselas sugiere introducir penas de cárcel para delincuentes financieros* - 2664779 - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tonterías. Perro no come perro.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2010)

Vamos a ver qué pasa.

Ojalá limiten o eliminen el HFT porque eso de que le birlen la pasta sin riesgo para ellos, como que no mola.

Si lo quitan, muchos bancos (principalmente usanos y suizos) tendrán que cambiar de modelo de negocio.

Por cierto, a la Ag y Au las están machacando a base de bien.


----------



## Condor (8 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado con esos terroristas de los gobiernos que podrían estar colándonos una tasa tobin por lo bajini. A mi esta persecución al especulador me empieza a asustar un poco porque me temo que lo acabaremos pagando nosotros como de costumbre.



No entiendo por qué hay que temer a estos terroristas y no a los otros, solo es cuestión de seguir la corriente.

Supongo que algo tendrán que decir estos terroristas que ya deben estar mosqueados por el pastón "invertido" a fondo perdido.

Vamos. no se me achicopale


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Largo en ibex a 10065





Spoiler



Cerrado a 10090


----------



## donpepito (8 Dic 2010)

El secreto mejor guardado...

Si tu dedo anular es más corto que tu dedo índice, ni se te ocurra invertir en bolsa Francis (th)E mule Science's News


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hay que temer a estos terroristas y no a los otros, solo es cuestión de seguir la corriente.
> 
> Supongo que algo tendrán que decir estos terroristas que ya deben estar mosqueados por el pastón "invertido" a fondo perdido.
> 
> Vamos. no se me achicopale



Los perroflautas de los gobiernos son una cuadrilla de ineptos funcionales que se creen que todo se arregla con leyes e impuestos, ellos no creen en el libre mercado y por eso quieren restringirlo, la única pega que tienen es que los demás países (USA por ejemplo) no están de su parte y eso les limita tremendamente.

Los que llevan Hedge Funds HFT se defienden normalmente diciendo que ellos aportan liquidez al mercado y hacen que estos sean eficientes, lo cual es cierto, muchas veces actúan como market makers y eso no es malo, pero a los perroflautas no les gustan las cosas que no entienden y, claro, son tan ineptos que al final no entienden casi nada.

Si no quieren que los mercados les acosen que hagan las cosas bien en vez de criminalizar, pero claro a estos aprendices de Stalin lo que menos les gusta es que alguien les evalúe.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

vosotros seguid arreglando el mundo... que yo de mientras me llevaré vuestra pastuki... )


Saludos )


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2010)

en quince minutos nos hacemos 100 puntos del ibex sin despeinarnos...


----------



## Condor (8 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Los perroflautas de los gobiernos son una cuadrilla de ineptos funcionales que se creen que todo se arregla con leyes e impuestos, ellos no creen en el libre mercado y por eso quieren restringirlo, la única pega que tienen es que los demás países (USA por ejemplo) no están de su parte y eso les limita tremendamente.
> 
> Los que llevan Hedge Funds HFT se defienden normalmente diciendo que ellos aportan liquidez al mercado y hacen que estos sean eficientes, lo cual es cierto, muchas veces actúan como market makers y eso no es malo, pero a los perroflautas no les gustan las cosas que no entienden y, claro, son tan ineptos que al final no entienden casi nada.
> 
> Si no quieren que los mercados les acosen que hagan las cosas bien en vez de criminalizar, pero claro a estos aprendices de Stalin lo que menos les gusta es que alguien les evalúe.



Lástima que toda esa teoría se fue a la mierda cuando vieron lo que había después de dejar despeñar a Lehman.

Nunca está de más desempolvar el cadáver de Stalin, ahora sólo nos falta parafrasear a Churchill y todo en su sitio de nuevo!

Y que decir de las peticiones de intervención del BCE? Yo también preferiría libremercado del de verdad, nos habría ahorrado ya 21 meses, y contando


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Dic 2010)

en fin... buen dia para lo mal que habia empezado... :ouch:



100% en liquidez a la espera de tomar posiciones de nuevo... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Dic 2010)

Me alegro, a principio de sesión las colocaron a 14, como le dije ayer. Pero el rebote hasta 10100 estaba más que cantado.
Ahora atentos al SP y a los niveles importantes.
1226 y 1232. SI cierra por encima del segundo mañana no da tiempo ni a subirse.
De momento ando dentro con un buen colchón....


----------



## Mulder (8 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido un día normal de nuevo en cuanto al volumen, curioso porque era fiesta, pero ellos parece que no se la han tomado. Han empezado el día vendiendo un paquete normal, pero en seguida se han puesto a comprar y se han pasado así todo el día salvo en ocasiones aisladas a las 9:15 y poco antes de las 12.

Por la tarde apenas hemos tenido actividad de paquetes grandes, concretamente no han cruzado ningún paquete grande desde las 15:30, pero si de pequeños. El volumen de los pequeños ha sido algo superior al de los grandes sin llegar a doblarlos, así que han ido más o menos a la par.

Lo único destacable es que el saldo de los pequeños doblaba al grande justo cuando se ha cruzado el último paquete grande y luego han empezado a meter ventas por lo bajini, aunque se ha notado en el precio.

En subasta no me queda muy claro lo que han hecho, me sale que han comprado los grandes pero los paquetes pequeños dicen lo contrario, ha sido un lio de compras y ventas.

En resumen, parece que siguen largos y que no esperan que cambien las cosas, aunque me escama un poco lo que han hecho esta tarde, pero en el fondo no parece que le estén temiendo a algo.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Dic 2010)

El dax hoy no ha acompañado las subidas

Chungo, chungo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me alegro, a principio de sesión las colocaron a 14, como le dije ayer. Pero el rebote hasta 10100 estaba más que cantado.
> Ahora atentos al SP y a los niveles importantes.
> 1226 y 1232. SI cierra por encima del segundo mañana no da tiempo ni a subirse.
> De momento ando dentro con un buen colchón....



1226 clavaditos en este mismo momento, no quieren dar pistas


----------



## rafaxl (8 Dic 2010)

1228... ding dong

Edito: vaya peponismo tiene el ibex ya a estas horas, a ver donde acabamos el año, mieod me da.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Dic 2010)

Hoy empiezo tempranito, el SP viene ahora mismo muy fuerte (por encima de 1235 y en adelantado ha estado a punto de tocar los 1240)

El primer nivel que tenía de ibex para realizar, en futuros más que superado (10.114). Así que trataré de estirar hasta 10.290 y subir stop hasta ver donde nos lleva.
Aparece un tercer nivel importante, pero de momento con muy poca probabilidad 10.378.

Lo que dije ayer, cuidado que hoy no dejan ni subirse al carro, asi que cuidado con los recortes en la realización de beneficios, hay mucha gente con posiciones importantes abiertas y una recogida antes de tiempo te pega un latigazo de 70 puntos rápidito.

Señores, hasta luego. Por cierto, en dos semanas desaparezco del "circo-casino" español. Hagamos las américas, que ya hay algunos abriendo caminos.

P.D. Si veo alguna variación importante antes de la apertura, apareceré por aqui. ahh y por abajo 10.048 (El capitán zulo algo sabía de este nivel ayer ienso


----------



## chinclan100 (9 Dic 2010)

Buenos días.
Hoy tenemos la última POMO del año.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 9 de diciembre. Última POMO del QE2.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

El dax sigue sin anotarse grandes subidas y el euro sigue tonteando.

Estamos en la cuerda floja


----------



## pyn (9 Dic 2010)

El esepé está empeñado en terminar el año en máximos, mientras en el ibex zozobramos por los 10100-10200, quién nos lo iba a decir. ¿Dónde nos dejará el rallye navideño? ¿10800?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre de ayer del SP: subiendo.

Parece que entran.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax sigue sin anotarse grandes subidas y el euro sigue tonteando.
> 
> Estamos en la cuerda floja




Ojete calor con el DAX, que para hoy viene de la mano de Smithson, Peponian & Co. :



Spoiler



DAX30

techo en convergencia a 3 => 7059.50
suelo (c2) => 6980.20



No te digo ná y te lo digo tó.


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Dic 2010)

El movimiento de bankinter de libro... :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

la veo en los 9 € algún dia... ienso: yo hoy no seguiré el mercado... pero espero que les vaya bien a todos... suerte... 

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ienso: yo hoy no seguiré el mercado...



¿Va Ud. a pasar la mañana en notaría para firmar su pisito? ::::


----------



## Lexuss (9 Dic 2010)

Pollastre, si hoy no se tocase por ejemplo el techo de esos niveles seguirian siendo validos para mañana o los de mañana no tendrian nada que ver?


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Pollastre, si hoy no se tocase por ejemplo el techo de esos niveles seguirian siendo validos para mañana o los de mañana no tendrian nada que ver?




No, como bien dices, mañana no tendría nada que ver con las proyecciones de hoy. "Tradicionalmente" he diseñado todo mi software girando en torno a proyecciones intradiarias, esto es, todo lo que publico es válido únicamente para el día (sesión) en curso.

De momento ahí tienes el suelo aguantando como un campeón... ahora veremos qué es lo que nos depara el resto del día


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Pollastre, si hoy no se tocase por ejemplo el techo de esos niveles seguirian siendo validos para mañana o los de mañana no tendrian nada que ver?



Por cierto, un detalle ahora que lo mencionas: las proyecciones de suelo y techo (absolutos) marcan un canal principal, esto es, un intervalo del que "no deberíamos" salirnos. 

Esto significa que el mínimo absoluto puede tocarse (o no), y el máximo absoluto puede tocarse (o tampoco). Es decir, no necesariamente han de "verse" en la sesión los límites del canal, si bien en torno a un 90% de las sesiones, el canal principal se respeta.

Para más precisión dentro del canal principal, están los niveles (subdivisiones dentro del principal), que tienen otros algoritmos y otras formas de proyección... con distintas historias.

Aclaro esto por si alguien tiene la tentación de apostar su dinero a los techos/suelos... pueden tocarse, o pueden NO tocarse, cuidado.
Toda esta semana se han tocado (CEP +-1%), lo cual está muy bien, pero perfectamente podemos pasar varios días conociendo suelos y no tocando techos, o viceversa.

Vamos, esto es, que como decía el forero: "tengan cuidado ahí fuera" :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Dic 2010)

dejense de proyecciones y de niveles, hagan como Juanlu y yo :no:

Largos hasta mayo o hasta los 17 o 30 miles segun valia y co jones, lo que haga primero .


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No, como bien dices, mañana no tendría nada que ver con las proyecciones de hoy. "Tradicionalmente" he diseñado todo mi software girando en torno a proyecciones intradiarias, esto es, todo lo que publico es válido únicamente para el día (sesión) en curso.
> 
> De momento ahí tienes el suelo aguantando como un campeón... ahora veremos qué es lo que nos depara el resto del día



Ya se ha abierto de patas...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Dic 2010)

Que silencio... no me digan que estaban viendo la sesion de control en el parlamento?


----------



## qpvlde (9 Dic 2010)

Habrá que llamarlo..._el silencio de pepón_ ::


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> 5 min:
> 
> ...



Muy facilito, con pull para dar una segunda oportunidad a los rezagados:







Este es el tipo de operativa que hay que buscar y dejarse de historias. Las oportunidades van apareciendo y debemos estar atentos para aprovecharlas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hoy empiezo tempranito, el SP viene ahora mismo muy fuerte (por encima de 1235 y en adelantado ha estado a punto de tocar los 1240)
> 
> El primer nivel que tenía de ibex para realizar, en futuros más que superado (10.114). Así que trataré de estirar hasta 10.290 y subir stop hasta ver donde nos lleva.
> Aparece un tercer nivel importante, pero de momento con muy poca probabilidad 10.378.
> ...



Sabia que si lo rompiamos ( el 10040 concretamente ) venia una subida vertical como asi fue. Hoy no creo que toquemos ese suelo ni por aproximacion...........mas bien veo el entorno de los 10300 que los 10048 :no:

Y sigo viendo los 30 miles en 2011  y los 17000 en Enero :XX:


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2010)

*Giros de mercado*

El día 30 de noviembre el mercado español realizó una pauta que debería haber alertado a los inversores del inminente cambio: era momento de cerrar cortos y abrir largos. Siempre se ha dicho que hay que seguir a la tendencia y nada es más cierto que eso, pero en ocasiones el mercado nos da una fuerte señal de giro que hay que saber interpretar para no salir de casa vestidos como esquimales cuando el verano acaba de llegar:







El IBEX llevaba desde el día 22 cayendo sin parar, no obstante, en aquella sesión el precio hizo por primera vez un amago de suelo que más tarde confirmaría al superar la zona de máximos relativos. El gran sentimiento negativo acumulado durante toda la caída hizo que muchos inversores pasaran por alto la zona de compras y el poderoso giro posterior, lo cual desencadenó el rebote que hasta el día de hoy sigue vigente.

Todo el mundo quiere comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos y, si bien es muy díficil conseguirlo, detectando y operando correctamente este tipo de pautas podemos acercanos un poco más al nirvana del trading.


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Todo el mundo quiere comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos y, si bien es muy díficil conseguirlo, detectando y operando correctamente este tipo de pautas podemos acercanos un poco más al nirvana del trading.



Pues mire lo que dicen hoy los de 4R... :fiufiu:



4Rich dijo:


> Reiteramos nuestra idea de encontrarnos en USA ante niveles de techo relativo previos a una corrección de cierta consideración



Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

Hoy puede ser un día en el que pegue un guanazo de la hostia


----------



## chinclan100 (9 Dic 2010)

De nuevo , van 32 semanas consecutivas revisando el dato de paro al alza en USA.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Nuevo ?engaño? en el dato de paro semanal y van 32 en las últimas 32 semanas


----------



## Condor (9 Dic 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> De nuevo , van 32 semanas consecutivas revisando el dato de paro al alza en USA.
> LaBolsaEnDirecto. Nuevo ?engaño? en el dato de paro semanal y van 32 en las últimas 32 semanas



Preocupate cuando el paro suba en China


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Corto en bankinter a 4,421... stop ajustado... 8:




Saludos 8:


----------



## rafaxl (9 Dic 2010)

Que bonito, el paro baja en eeuu, la bolsa sube y nosotros vamos a la puta mierda. Esto es la polla. Me voy a desvincular de todo y que le den por culo...

El mayor engaño jamas contado.


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

ups... )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Dic 2010)

Gacelas entrando al cierre de ayer del SP, gap alcista en la apertura hoy...

Tampoco creo que toque un recorte bestial, pero vamos, que me imagino que ahora mismo les están dando el pase de papel a toneladas y después vendrá un susto por lo menos.

Se puede intentar algún corto antes del cierre con vistas a mañana, o si se es más prudente, mañana en las primeras horas, todo depende del tamaño de la carga de largos de la que tenga que deshacerse marketmaker... 

Lo que está claro es que el SP lleva 4 meses sin hacer un -2% y tarde o temprano a alguien se lo van a adjudicar.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

uy uy
.
.
.
.


----------



## Catacrack (9 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que bonito, el paro baja en eeuu, la bolsa sube y nosotros vamos a la puta mierda. Esto es la polla.



Pues no eres exagerado... el dia que tonuel certifica debe de ser fiesta mayor en tu pueblo. Sin acritud.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Dic 2010)

Mulder, ¿puedes adelantar algo del volumen?

Yo creo que llevan vendiendo en el Ibex el día entero, tengo el acumulación-distribución en negativo desde las 10.


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

quien vaya corto que levante la mano... )


a ver si hay suerte... :baba:

Saludos :baba:


----------



## rafaxl (9 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues no eres exagerado... el dia que tonuel certifica debe de ser fiesta mayor en tu pueblo. Sin acritud.



Para nada, solo me indigno viendo lo que veo a mi alrededor y la alegria que tienen los peces gordos cuando nos estan jodiendo por lo bajini, nada mas.

Yo he visto las del vecino pelar, he remojado las mias y ya me las estan pelando (pelotas, barbas... lo que quieras :XX. Crispacion es la palabra.


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gacelas entrando al cierre de ayer del SP, gap alcista en la apertura hoy...
> 
> Tampoco creo que toque un recorte bestial, pero vamos, que me imagino que ahora mismo les están dando el pase de papel a toneladas y después vendrá un susto por lo menos.
> 
> ...



En esas estamos. que no puede seguri subiendo así, por muchos HFTs que operen y mucho POMO que le metan. Que hay como 20 gaps sin cerrar que todo marca sobrecompra a lo bestia....

pero como tarden mucho, voy a salir lo comido por lo servido.

de momento el anuncio de los laboristas irlandeses está sirviendo de excusa y supongo que ajustará algo la sobrecompra brutal.

Aquí la idea es que todas las gacelas se convenzan de que esto va pa rriba y cuando eso pase... catacrock!! así que señores, váyanse poniendo largos, toooodo lo largos que puedan y con insistencia, no se preocupen. SI alguno está al otro lado del charco, que no se preocupe, que el suyo no será el primer turrón que mando allende los mares.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> quien vaya corto que levante la mano... )
> 
> 
> a ver si hay suerte... :baba:
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

El euro cayendo nuevamente y los alemanes cabeceando peligrosamente

Tonuel vaya sacando los sellos en adelante


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mulder, ¿puedes adelantar algo del volumen?
> 
> Yo creo que llevan vendiendo en el Ibex el día entero, tengo el acumulación-distribución en negativo desde las 10.



Pues tengo los saldos del día en positivo, tanto en operaciones pequeñas como en grandes, aunque esta tarde estoy notando de nuevo una falta tremenda de operaciones y también de volumen.

Yo creo que hasta que el S&P no llegue a 1138-40 aqui nadie se va a bajar del pedestal por muchos amagos que hagan.

edito: quise decir 1238-40 que siempre me lio


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

Ya están otra vez los CDS patrios subiendo

Tenemos movida en próximos días


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tengo los saldos del día en positivo, tanto en operaciones pequeñas como en grandes, aunque esta tarde estoy notando de nuevo una falta tremenda de operaciones y también de volumen.
> 
> Yo creo que hasta que el S&P no llegue a 1138-40 aqui nadie se va a bajar del pedestal por muchos amagos que hagan.



A mí se me están haciendo los oficios largos, yo esperaba estar en esta situación con el SP en 1220 (supongo que tú te refieres a 1238-1240) y tengo miedo a perder el tren.

Ni que decir tiene que si consigo enganchar un corto rentable, me pondré como loco a buscar un sitio para buscar un largo de Navidad.


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2010)

Entiendo que es por la negativa de los laboristas irlandeses a apoyar el recorte presupuestario.


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A mí se me están haciendo los oficios largos, yo esperaba estar en esta situación con el SP en 1220 (supongo que tú te refieres a 1238-1240) y tengo miedo a perder el tren.
> 
> Ni que decir tiene que si consigo enganchar un corto rentable, me pondré como loco a buscar un sitio para buscar un largo de Navidad.



Creo que este lunes podría ocurrir 'algo'....pero lo vamos a dejar ahí...


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, un detalle ahora que lo mencionas: las proyecciones de suelo y techo (absolutos) marcan un canal principal, esto es, un intervalo del que "no deberíamos" salirnos.
> 
> Esto significa que el mínimo absoluto puede tocarse (o no), y el máximo absoluto puede tocarse (o tampoco). Es decir, no necesariamente han de "verse" en la sesión los límites del canal, si bien en torno a un 90% de las sesiones, el canal principal se respeta.
> 
> ...



Cuando habla Vd así dan ganar de darle un besito:X. No como ese tal "Zulomán" que ahora reniega de los niveles y la niña...lo que hay que ver


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando habla Vd así dan ganar de darle un besito:X. No como ese tal "Zulomán" que ahora reniega de los niveles y la niña...lo que hay que ver



Es que zuloman es un personaje altamente influenciable por modas del más variado pelaje, si yo le contara :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Dic 2010)

Ha pasado ya por la de la relación de las fases de la luna con máximos del chulibex???


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy puede ser un día en el que pegue un guanazo de la hostia



¿ojete calor?


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

hoygan voy corto... y todo baja menos mis bankinteres que estoy igual que estaba... hay que joderse...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)




----------



## atman (9 Dic 2010)

Hasta donde nos lleva el SP? 1226?



Spoiler



es que voy "bastante" corto desde 1233 y empieza a picar...


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

mecago en los cortos del SAN... :: :: ::


me tenia que haber puesto corto en el SP... ::

Saludos ::


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2010)

hágame caso, yo di a SAN como caso perdido hace mucho tiempo. Ahora no me acuerdo, pero creo que me habían salido bien como el 15% de las ops. todo lo demás a palmar.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Dic 2010)

Ojito que se está estrechando el canal de actuación...y romperá.


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

estos cabrones de BKT... vienen a por mis plusvis... :´( :´( :´(


y eso que me puse corto a las 14:40... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Hasta donde nos lleva el SP? 1226?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1220 para ir abriendo boca. En próximos días más sangria


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, no me había fijado pero hoy el S&P ha hecho máximo en 1138 justo :S


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2010)

joer, no me dé esos ánimos, que le meto más... 

Bien esperemos un poco a ver...


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, no me había fijado pero hoy el S&P ha hecho máximo en 1138 justo :S



¿1138... en qué dia de qué año...? ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿1138... en qué dia de qué año...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



quise decir 1238 joer!


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> quise decir 1238 joer!


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

¿que día es hoy?

Marmota's day!


----------



## atman (9 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto de ibex en 10195, y si eso, pa mañana



edito: si ejjj que...


----------



## tonuel (9 Dic 2010)

pues mañana más... 8:


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han empezado el día fuertes metiendo unos 338 contratos a la compra, poco antes de las 10 han empezado a vender en paquetes grandes pero de poca monta hasta las 11:40 donde han empezado de nuevo a comprar, a las 12:30 han metido el paquetón del día a la compra con unos 428 contratos.

En ese momento se han acabado las operaciones gordas del día y solo hemos tenido pequeñas que básicamente han sido ventas hasta el final de la sesión con algunas compras intercaladas, aun así el saldo de los paquetes pequeños ha quedado positivo.

En subasta solo hemos tenido compras, aunque pequeñas.

Pues parece que siguen largos, las ventas se hacen por lo bajini y con poco volumen, no parece que esperen un sell-off de momento y además para mañana esperan gap al alza.


----------



## pollastre (9 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando habla Vd así dan ganar de darle un besito:X. No como ese tal "Zulomán" que ahora reniega de los niveles y la niña...lo que hay que ver



Oh, bueno, no se lo tenga en cuenta... mire, Capitán Zuloman es como mi bulldog inglés[*]: no es que no me quiera, es sólo que tiene una forma peculiar de demostrarmelo :XX:

Por otra parte, le comentaré que estoy un poco decepcionado por los toros en la sesión de hoy. Esperaba un 7040 en el DAX, y parece que se les ha acabado la pólvora en el 7020. Eso por no mencionar que han arriesgado bastante con el suelo.

So much for Christmas' rally.


[*] Cualquiera que haya tenido o tenga uno de esos, sabe de lo que estoy hablando. Son peculiares.


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿1138... en qué dia de qué año...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



mire a su hamijo:


Previsiones para 2011: fuerte descenso de la prima de riesgo y el Ibex 35 sube un 25% - 2666721 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (9 Dic 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> mire a su hamijo:
> 
> 
> Previsiones para 2011: fuerte descenso de la prima de riesgo y el Ibex 35 sube un 25% - 2666721 - elEconomista.es



En el panfleto ese dicen:



> Los expertos advierten de que el año 2011 también podría estar marcado de nuevo por 'sustos', ya que la actual operativa de mercado permite posiciones bajistas en valores, pero insisten en que si la prima de riesgo registra una mejor evolución influirá positivamente en la bolsa



¿que clase de 'expertos' son estos que piensan que la bolsa podría bajar solo porque se permiten posiciones bajistas?

Vaya 'expertos' más casposos que tenemos en este país...hacen bueno hasta al más ignorante de los 'bombillos' que tenemos por aquí de vez en cuando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando habla Vd así dan ganar de darle un besito:X. No como ese tal "Zulomán" que ahora reniega de los niveles y la niña...lo que hay que ver



Hoyga que yo no reniego de nada :no: , solo dije que los niveles me dan igual por que voy a esperar largo hasta un nivel entre 17.000 y 30.000 .... no creo que lo lleguemos ahi en estos proximos dias ienso:



Mulder dijo:


> Es que zuloman es un personaje altamente influenciable por modas del más variado pelaje, si yo le contara



No me haga hablar doctor, no me tire de la lengua 



tonuel dijo:


> mecago en los cortos del SAN... ::
> 
> 
> me tenia que haber puesto corto en el SP... ::
> ...



no se que pinta usted aqui, llame a Juanlu y escondase cuan Zapatero en la crisis de los controladores hasta Febrero como minimo ::

Pollastrin , me tomare como un halago eso de que me compare usted a su perro , mas que nada por que yo tambien tengo una boxer y es con gran diferencia la que mas me quiere de mi familia  .

Un dia hice una prueba para saber si me queria mas mi perra o mi mujer :

Encerre a las dos en el maletero del coche........ me fui un par de horas .....y cuando abri el maletero de nuevo mi perrita estaba encantada de verme y mi mujer muy enfadada :XX:::::


----------



## azkunaveteya (9 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En el panfleto ese dicen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juanlu and cia


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Dic 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> juanlu and cia



no discuta de temas que no entiende... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (9 Dic 2010)

DJ dandose la vuelta. SP a su bola 1233. Hoy es el ultimo dia de POMO creo.


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2010)

Atención a la encuesta semanal de sentimiento en España, que hay sorpresas:

Alcista 50.0% (25%)
Neutral 14.4% (18.3%)
Bajista 35.6% (50.7%)

www.sentimientomercado.com

Ya en zona clarísima de resistencias el sentimiento de los inversores empieza a ser pepónico.

Edito para colgar gráficos:













Hay que estar muy atentos. Todavía no hay muestras de giro, pero frenar en esta zona (rectángulo rojo) es muy negativo. De los 10.000 a los 9.200 la caída fue con ganas y el IBEX dio muestras de querer revolcarse en el guano un poquito más. En mi opinión, el poco recorrido restante hasta la resistencia más feroz no compensa en absoluto arriesgar a permanecer comprados. Es momento de esperar acontecimientos que, con mucha probabilidad, vendrán del lado bajista, por lo que deberíamos esperar al giro e incorporarnos para un buen tramo a la baja (para empezar hay un gap sin cerrar unos 1.000 puntos más abajo).

En caso de romper por arriba, pues ya se vería, pero, hasta que no lo haga, no tiene sentido entrar comprado casi en resistencia tras un espectacular rebote que empieza a calar en el sentimiento de los inversores (¡y empiezan a salir noticias positivas!).


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga que yo no reniego de nada :no: , solo dije que los niveles me dan igual por que voy a esperar largo hasta un nivel entre 17.000 y 30.000 .... no creo que lo lleguemos ahi en estos proximos dias ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy buena tecnica de deduccion.....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2010)

si la bolsa se da una torta en condiciones en pocos días... se fastidia la campaña de los planes de pensiones. y por el otro lado, las gacelas aún entran recelosas...

conclusión: aguantaremos estos niveles y más, por lo menos 10 días.

a ver si mañana hago un hueco para averiguar el calendario de excusas y le pillo el ritmo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,37%

Edito:

y bajando... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

Os voy a contar que nos deparará el dia según mis sistemas...



Abriremos planos ligeramente al alza..., luego un poco de teatro para que entren las gacelillas matutinas...



... y cuando menos se lo esperen... zasca... :8:



a los 9000 del tirón... )

Saludos :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Dic 2010)

Confianza de manos débiles al cierre de ayer del SP: subiendo nuevamente.

Entran, de eso no hay duda.

50-60 puntos de subida del SP sin moverse y ahora en 10 puntos entran en masa.


----------



## chinclan100 (10 Dic 2010)

Por fin se han terminado las malditas POMO. 106 mil millones ha inyectado la Fed en un mes. 
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 10 de diciembre. Se terminó la QE2.


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

Me voy chavales... el deber me llama... 


he soltado las bankinteres a 4,43..., les dejo todas las plusvalias de hoy para ustedes... que tengan suerte... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

hoy vamos a jugar un poquito a ser trader , venga market y pollastre ya podeis soltar vuestros niveles :rolleye: para que veais que si os quiero como mi perrita a mi 

Me da que deberiamos ir al entorno de los 9100 antes de poder seguir subiendo.......quizas se pasen de frenada y lo bajen cerca de los 9000 ienso:

venga, no os hagais los remolones :no:


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Buenos días


Spoiler



Abierto largo de Ibex 10183


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

El euro ha empezado el día bajando y la verdad es que no me gusta como pinta hoy la cosa, veo mucha debilidad y mucha pesadez para subir, la palabra correcta sería aguante.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



corto en el mismo nivel 

No se poner el spoiler asi que aprovecho el suyo 


gracias

edito: si ven perder con claridad el 10170 c salgan pitando, el dedito encima del boton rojo por si acaso, lo mismo digo para los cortos si rompemos el 10230....dedito encima del boton verde.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> corto en el mismo nivel
> 
> No se poner el spoiler asi que aprovecho el suyo
> 
> ...



Si lo habláis os podéis ahorrar las comisiones con una simple transferencia...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Dic 2010)

Te he contestado al privado, Mulder.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Cerrado


Spoiler



corto 10156 -0,6%





Spoiler



abierto corto 10152



Acaban de dar en CNBC que nos están zurrando en los CDS


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cerrado
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ya tenemos excusa oficial 

De todos modos no se fien, yo por si acaso cerrare cortos y esperare en los niveles citados :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

cerrados cortos y a esperar a ver si rompen el 10130 o no :no:


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Se cae
Nos deben estar dando bien.

¿Y cerrar el hueco de ayer?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se cae
> Nos deben estar dando bien.
> 
> ¿Y cerrar el hueco de ayer?



No me sea gacela y este muy atento, ciña stops y tenga el dedo agil ::

entre el 10100 y el 10130 va a estar la clave


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

El hueco es 10100
Por eso lo decía


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2010)

Buenos días... 







La alcista la "tocaríamos" más o menos cerrando el gap que dejamos ayer abierto en 10080 más o menos...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El hueco es 10100
> Por eso lo decía





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cambio de postura a largo, por hoy ya he jugado bastante a ser traders........hasta febrero o hasta los 30.000 señores


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Joder,es verdad ,el hueco es 10080.
Deben ser las legañas
Madrugar es de pobres.
Apuraré un poco más antes de girarme


----------



## pollastre (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cambio de postura a largo, por hoy ya he jugado bastante a ser traders........hasta febrero o hasta los 30.000 señores



eh eh... que yo no he cerrado aún el día... a dónde se va Ud. tan rápido... ahí quieto hasta que yo termine ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

Esto es raro, raroooo

El dax buscando los 7000 y el ibex guaneando con los 10080


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria
Debe haber problemas con nuestos CDS


Spoiler



Cerrado corto en 10087


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Me giro



Spoiler



Abierto largo en 10101


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> eh eh... que yo no he cerrado aún el día... a dónde se va Ud. tan rápido... ahí quieto hasta que yo termine ::::



hoyga sinverguenza, ya podia decirlo antes ::

edito: tengo la posibilidad de cerrar largos a pelo o ganando una miseria, le hare caso si se compromete a decirme donde los vuelvo a abrir


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Pongo SL y me voy a entrenar
S2 y plusvis pa tós


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

cerrados largos con +10 miserables pipos, cumpla con su obligacion y envie privado con niveles ::

edito: malditos roedores


----------



## pollastre (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados largos con +10 miserables pipos, cumpla con su obligacion y envie privado con niveles ::



Se lo diré en rima asonante, a ver si ésta vez (la décima, más o menos) ya se queda Ud. con la copla:

Parabirubí, 
Parabirubá,
no tengo niveles del Ibex,
tan sólo del DAX


Queda bastante lejos de mis mejores composiciones, qué duda cabe... pero resulta ilustrativo.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Muevo el SL un poco más arriba 
Que si, que en seguida me largo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Se lo diré en rima asonante, a ver si ésta vez (la décima, más o menos) ya se queda Ud. con la copla:
> 
> Parabirubí,
> Parabirubá,
> ...



Hoyga que sea la ulima vez que me habla usted como a su perro :no:

Bueno, si espera usted al dax mas abajo..........esperare yo al ibex tambien, aunque ya me esta usted haciendo la picha un lio


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

Se está cociendo un hostiazo de los buenos


----------



## Condor (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se está cociendo un hostiazo de los buenos



Naaaaa, nosotros que amamos el peligro na más.


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se está cociendo un hostiazo de los buenos



dios te oiga


----------



## qpvlde (10 Dic 2010)

Como mínimo cerraremos palmando entre el 1,5 y el 2 %, como mínimo :baba:...dos semanas de saldo positivo en el IBEX, con la que está cayendo...difícil


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Buenas bolsistas 

acabo de invertir las plusvis del intradia en una entrada con SL holgado en CRI, :baba: las veo en 2 euros :XX: No posteo mis entradas en largo porque mientras duran estoy rezando el rosario. Lo que he sufrido para sacar 70 pips con minis largos


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

El Stoxx lleva desde ayer haciendo un lateral entre 2847 y 2835, que ha atravesado unas pocas veces pero siempre acaba volviendo a ese rango.

Mientras esté ahí dentro parece que no va a pasar nada, pero las directrices dicen que lo quiere pasar hacia abajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx lleva desde ayer haciendo un lateral entre 2847 y 2835, que ha atravesado unas pocas veces pero siempre acaba volviendo a ese rango.
> 
> Mientras esté ahí dentro parece que no va a pasar nada, pero las directrices dicen que lo quiere pasar hacia abajo.



por sentimiento contrario va usted a provocar que cierre mis cortos anticipadamente 

ya sabe que se lo digo con cariño y de broma 

edito: dichoy hecho, cerrados cortos y esperando para largos


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por sentimiento contrario va usted a provocar que cierre mis cortos anticipadamente
> 
> ya sabe que se lo digo con cariño y de broma
> 
> edito: dichoy hecho, cerrados cortos y esperando para largos



Cada vez entiendo mejor porque su perro le quiere más que su mujer


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mejor porque su perro le quiere más que su mujer



jajaajjajjaaj :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

ingenioso, muy ingenioso 

edito: hoyga mulder moderese con su humor que he soltado una carcajada tremenda y estoy en la oficina, automaticamente 4 cabezas se han girado hacia mi....y ademas semansaltau las lagrimas oija mire uxte


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

largo a pesar de saber que me puedo comer una pipada en contra hasta que haga el suelo definitivo, pero no puedo estar atento a la pantalla :no:

si por un casual rompieramos ese 10230 aprietense los cinturones, la velocidad sera de vertigo.


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo a pesar de saber que me puedo comer una pipada en contra hasta que haga el suelo definitivo, pero no puedo estar atento a la pantalla :no:



:Aplauso: es usted un patriota. Acumulando cortos como un poseso en CRI, all in 8:

EDIT: Hoyga Zulo, usted no es el jefe? Pues cuadrelos, que se noten los galones :XX:, nos vemos en los 3k :XX:


----------



## pollastre (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo a pesar de saber que me puedo comer una pipada en contra hasta que haga el suelo definitivo, pero no puedo estar atento a la pantalla :no:
> 
> si por un casual rompieramos ese 10230 aprietense los cinturones, la velocidad sera de vertigo.



Es Ud. un maestro del cresting :XX:

No le digo ná, y se lo digo tó.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :Aplauso: es usted un patriota. Acumulando cortos como un poseso en CRI, all in 8:



ser patriota dsde hace ya muchas lunas me ha reportado grandes beneficios :no:

el dinero no entiende de patrias amhijomio 

me mosquea un poco que market no ande por aqui....no se si estara muy ocupado contando plusvis o es que piensa que tocan bajadas y se va de vacaciones hasta que acaben


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Zulo, mire que dice Carpa:
¿Qué le pasa hoy al Ibex? Pues le lastran los bancos de los que depende totalmente, después de unos comentarios de UBS según los cuales los bancos españoles y portugueses necesitarán entre 70 a 120.000 millones de euros para conseguir recapitalizarse y subir coberturas de préstamos en problemas.,


Hoyga, usted no veia los 3k hace dos dias? Que le hace pensar que veremos máximos? Las previsiones de Juanlu? :XX: Me han entrado todas las ordenes de CRI , agarrado a las kalandrakas 8:

EDIT: A Market le han dando vacaciones (me lo invento, pero como no dice nada ...), usease (LCASC, está hecho a posta) veo su cuenta en rojo pasión 8:


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Juanluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, bankinter le necesita:


Según los datos de la CNMV las posiciones bajistas en BBVA se reducen, pero suben en Bankinter y en Sabadell. En total la banca española tiene 666 millones de euros en posiciones cortas.

via Carpa.

PD: No os penseis que toda esa pasta corta es mia :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulo, mire que dice Carpa:
> ¿Qué le pasa hoy al Ibex? Pues le lastran los bancos de los que depende totalmente, después de unos comentarios de UBS según los cuales los bancos españoles y portugueses necesitarán entre 70 a 120.000 millones de euros para conseguir recapitalizarse y subir coberturas de préstamos en problemas.,
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de que vea eso, y solo me refiero a hoy ( obviando las plusvis de dia tras dia largo ), primero tendre que perder lo ganado corto hoy 

Si baja el doble de lo que ha bajado me quedare a cero patatero y si le da por subir :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## Condor (10 Dic 2010)

Esa dependencia de los bancos bajará aunque sea un poco con la salida de Banesto el año que viene, evidentemente; yo que ustedes me pondría corto especialmente en este valor.


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Esa dependencia de los bancos bajará aunque sea un poco con la salida de Banesto el año que viene, evidentemente; yo que ustedes me pondría corto especialmente en este valor.



Pues a mi me da que va a ser SyV, en Bankinter no hay cortos .... Mire que me ha dado muy buenas plusvis esta ladrillera (corto, of course 8: ), pero cuendo no se puede .... no se puede


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

Ojete calor

China sube por sexta vez este año los requerimientos de capital a la banca - 2669444 - elEconomista.es

El Banco Central de China elevará los requerimientos de capital para los grandes bancos, medida que entrará en vigor el 20 de diciembre. *Además, podría elevar los tipos de interés este fin de semana.*


----------



## chinclan100 (10 Dic 2010)

La prima de riesgo ofrecida a los inversores por los bonos españoles a diez años respecto a sus homólogos alemanes ha vuelto este viernes a superar los 240 puntos básicos, al alcanzar en concreto los 243 enteros, frente a los 236 puntos básicos en los que cerró la sesión del jueves.


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ojete calor
> 
> China sube por sexta vez este año los requerimientos de capital a la banca - 2669444 - elEconomista.es
> 
> El Banco Central de China elevará los requerimientos de capital para los grandes bancos, medida que entrará en vigor el 20 de diciembre. *Además, podría elevar los tipos de interés este fin de semana.*




Como decia Cárpatos, el mercado no le ha hecho mucho caso. Pero un servidor anda muy corto, por si acaso


----------



## qpvlde (10 Dic 2010)

yo lo que quiero es que de una vez guanee el petróleo, que cada vez cuesta más pasta llenar el coche y toda la energía.

A ver si se despeña el euro y así arrastra de una vez al petróleo...::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

suma y sigue, otra vez que pillo , esta vez largo hoygan .

espero para abrir de nuevo 

edito: corto con mucho miedo y stop ceñidito


----------



## Catacrack (10 Dic 2010)

Que aburrida la mañana.


----------



## qpvlde (10 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que aburrida la mañana.



para todos menos para el broker de zuloman, ese si que está amasando plusvas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que aburrida la mañana.





qpvlde dijo:


> para todos menos para el broker de zuloman, ese si que está amasando plusvas



me lo ha quitado usted del teclado  , para mi esta divertidisima y rentable 

edito: ups, se referia usted a mi broker no a mi, bueno casi 150 pipos no diria yo que sea currar pàra mi broker......aunque tambien se lleva lo suyo desde luego.


----------



## Catacrack (10 Dic 2010)

Pues yo no hago un duro, el stoxx no se mueve una mierda y r4 me sopla 16€ por operacion asi que no puedo centimear.


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo no hago un duro, el stoxx no se mueve una mierda y r4 me sopla 16€ por operacion asi que no puedo centimear.



Métale a criteria, que están carísimas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

pues el dedo preparado para cerrar cortos y esperar a abrir largos 

agilicen los dedos que va a haber terremoto


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

ya he vuelto
Me saltó el SL em 1130 
1 de cal 2 de arena + 0,91% hoy.
Esperando a WS


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

de momento ya he pillado mas plusvis con mis cortos..ahora veamos si nos ponemos largos o esperamos el suelo mas abajo


----------



## Catacrack (10 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Métale a criteria, que están carísimas



La Caixa me da mucho asco y no seria objetivo. Operaria como tonuel y terminaria mendigando.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

Los CDS subiendo más...


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los CDS subiendo más...



¿qué tuvo lugar antes... el huevo o la gallina...?


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> La Caixa me da mucho asco y no seria objetivo. Operaria como tonuel y terminaria mendigando.



A mi tambien, por eso le meto cortos , el stop es barato y a mi humilde entender parece carente de fuerza ... Seguramente esté nublado por mi odio, pero para calmar la ludopatia está bién


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

parece que por fin vamos a ir al suelo definitivo de hoy .......no se si estara en 10070, 10050 o 10000 pelados ienso:


lastima que pollastre y market no nos den pistas...en cualquier caso tampoco me preocupa perder algunos pipos si me equivoco :no:

venga alguno se atreve a dar el nivel de suelo ???


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

¿está a mano el zp este finde?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

como aguanta ese 10090, veamos si rompe y vemos el suelo del tiron para abrir largos 

Pepi a Zp ya lo sacaron de la madriguera los mercados por eso subio tantos dias seguidos......... yo creo que ya tiene las ordenes de Merkel y del FMI dadas y que las ira anunciando poco a poco........por eso veo largos mas claros que el agua.

Ya sabes que el muy traidor suele aprovechar los findes con mercados cerrados


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

De Cárpatos

Ojo a China	[Imprimir]	


Acaba de subir 50 puntos básicos los requerimientos de reservas a los bancos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

bien, ya tenemos excusa para ver el suelo de hoy, ni pestañeeis que os perdeis las plusvis que aun quedan por ganar hoy 

¿ a que estaran esperando estos para bajarlo ? a ws supongo

edito: probablemente me haya precipitado pero me acabo de poner largo

si alguien me dice como poner los spoilers pongo el sitio exacto



Spoiler



largo 1095


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De Cárpatos
> 
> Ojo a China	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Es más,según CNBC ,en Noviembre el IPC chino podría haber alcanzado el 5,1%
Casi na...


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bien, ya tenemos excusa para ver el suelo de hoy, ni pestañeeis que os perdeis las plusvis que aun quedan por ganar hoy
> 
> ¿ a que estaran esperando estos para bajarlo ? a ws supongo
> 
> ...



Ve a avanzado,selecciona el texto con BDR y dale al símbolo de spoiler.(Es el que tiene el símbolo + junto a youtube)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

si dijera que hoy podemos acabar en verde supongo que me llamariais loco ¿no? ....entonces dire que bajaremos poco o acabamos en verde 

aunque creo que falta aun un minimo por ver no me la quiero jugar....el lunes quiero estar largo o pillar hoy mismo plusvis amplias estando largo.

muy atentos leones fuera vamos a tener un meneo fuerte


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Esto está soberanamente aburrido hoy, que pesadez de día, a ver si se caen un poco y tenemos algo de emoción esta tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



cerrados largos en 10130 y vueltos a abrir en 10110



mas pa la saca


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2010)

El SP haciendo techo?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Esto está soberanamente aburrido hoy, que pesadez de día, a ver si se caen un poco y tenemos algo de emoción esta tarde.



es curioso la percepcion personal de cada uno...... a mi me esta pareciendo un dia entretenidisimo y maravillosamente rentable...aunque coincido con usted que en una de estas tocaremos suelo.....mientras a ir pillando mas 

saltada de stop en 10095 alguna vez me tenian que pillar....deditom preparado para abrir largos en el suelo


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> es curioso la percepcion personal de cada uno...... a mi me esta pareciendo un dia entretenidisimo y maravillosamente rentable...aunque coincido con usted que en una de estas tocaremos suelo.....mientras a ir pillando mas



Pues mirando el volumen del Ibex el día está resultando ser bastante triste, poquísima actividad incluso con paquetes pequeños.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2010)

¿quién habló de largos?

jur jur


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quién habló de largos?
> 
> jur jur



pues que entre cortos y largos ya supero los 200 pipos hoy 

por cierto otra vez largo


Spoiler



10065


 y esta vez aguanto contra viento y marea hasta el lunes :no:


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

y se fue el chaval... se fue por la barranquilla...


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,42% (última actualización 16:09)


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> y se fue el chaval... se fue por la barranquilla...



me alegro por usted...pero no tiente la suerte y avise a Juanlu ....tendra mucho trabajo hasta Febrero, usted metase en la cueva :no:

me acaban de devolver por duplicado mas comisiones lo robado con la saltada de stops 

vamos a por mas


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



estoy bastante vendido en el SP en 1230/31 y algo en el eur/usd en 1,329



y eso...


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me alegro por usted...pero no tiente la suerte y avise a Juanlu ....tendra mucho trabajo hasta Febrero, usted metase en la cueva :no:



el tito juanlu todavia no se he recuperado del último martillazo que le di en la cabeza...


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> el tito juanlu todavia no se he recuperado del último martillazo que le di en la cabeza...



A juanlu mándelo de colonias 8:


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

Say hello! to marmota's day again!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

yo diria que ya hemos visto el suelo de hoy, no obstante tengo el stop garantizando mis plusvis y comisiones , pero mi intencion es que no salte y quedarme para el lunes 

no se por que me da la espina de que ZP anuncia un nuevo recorte este finde


----------



## debianita (10 Dic 2010)

A este paso dejaré la bolsa e invertiré en bonos hispanistanis ... menudos rendimientos, ahora pondria un emoticono partiéndose la caja, pero esta juerga la vamos a pagar todos los pardillos


----------



## tonuel (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo diria que ya hemos visto el suelo de hoy, no obstante tengo el stop garantizando mis plusvis y comisiones , pero mi intencion es que no salte y quedarme para el lunes
> 
> no se por que me da la espina de que ZP anuncia un nuevo recorte este finde



alguna reunión de urgencia tendrá que haber... 


Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,43% 


Saludos


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardess....a ver si se menea esto al verde..o al menos cerquita


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> alguna reunión de urgencia tendrá que haber...
> 
> 
> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,43%
> ...



yo diria que la reunion ya se hizo y que le estan diciendo " anuncialo ya, anuncialo ya, que deberias saber que esconderte no sirve de nada " lo que pasa que el ZParo no se acaba de creer que los mercados no son los aborregados hispanistanies e insiste hasta que le ponen la soga al cuello


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> alguna reunión de urgencia tendrá que haber...
> 
> 
> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,43%
> ...



Hoy recibíamos comisión de la UE.
Y no se parecían a los pajes reales para mandar la carta a los Reyes Magos.
Al ZPtas le traerán un tren a carbón.Porque los de ferrocarriles también amenazan huelga.
Militarícense!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Hoy recibíamos comisión de la UE.
> Y no se parecían a los pajes reales para mandar la carta a los Reyes Magos.
> Al ZPtas le traerán un tren a carbón.Porque los de ferrocarriles también amenazan huelga.
> Militarícense!!



mira que es dificil que este de acuerdo en algo con un politico, pero tengo que reconocer que ademas de unas risas de ordago, tambien el Rajau estuvo ayer acertado y brillante en eso de vamos de sobresalto en sobresalto .

aunque las caras de pepiño y zparo con el owned no tienen precio, que risas xd :XX::XX::XX:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1R5S8Hx-0gk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1R5S8Hx-0gk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

Algo tienen preparado, pero se soltará cuando el bono 10 años se acerque al 6% o si esta situación al 5,5% se mantiene durante más de dos meses(es insostenible, por el aumento del interés medio que pagamos por nuestra deuda).

Pese a que subimos lo hacemos siempre jugando en la base del canal, por lo que sigue habiendo tensiones bajistas, que en cualquier momento pueden saltar.

Hoy el nivel de ruptura abajo 10.046 y ahora estamos machacando el 10104 de manera mosqueante.

Ahora mismo la idea: 10104 a 10174...si la suerte y las "gacelillas" acompañan.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Zulo
Si quieres descojonarte y te gustan los Clones,no te pierdas a la Chacon de controladora aérea.La galaxia de los clones
Cuando lo cuelguen en la web...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algo tienen preparado, pero se soltará cuando el bono 10 años se acerque al 6% o si esta situación al 5,5% se mantiene durante más de dos meses(es insostenible, por el aumento del interés medio que pagamos por nuestra deuda).
> 
> Pese a que subimos lo hacemos siempre jugando en la base del canal, por lo que sigue habiendo tensiones bajistas, que en cualquier momento pueden saltar.
> 
> ...



con ese 10174 me corono rey y me autocanto la oda del capitan zuloman.........eso si antes no me saltan el stop claro 

¿ donde estabas gandul ? o es que sabias que hoy tocaba bajar y estabas tomandote una de soberano 

wbufee ya me descojono mas con el gato al agua , la realidad supera a la ficcion y los clones se quedan cortos, incluso los pajinianos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2010)

Jajaja ), no llegamos a 10174 HOY ni borrachos... :XX:

Con todos los respetos, of course... 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> con ese 10174 me corono rey y me autocanto la oda del capitan zuloman.........eso si antes no me saltan el stop claro
> 
> ¿ donde estabas gandul ? o es que sabias que hoy tocaba bajar y estabas tomandote una de soberano



Ahora mismo opero a primera hora y última. El resto del día futuros y apertura yanki....preparando mi transición.8:


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jajaja ), no llegamos a 10174 HOY ni borrachos... :XX:



el lunes +20%... 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Parece que el DJI está preparando la plataforma de despegue.
Proyeccion otra vez a los 10390


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jajaja ), no llegamos a 10174 HOY ni borrachos... :XX:
> 
> Con todos los respetos, of course... 8:



Al menos observe que lo estamos intentando:rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jajaja ), no llegamos a 10174 HOY ni borrachos... :XX:
> 
> Con todos los respetos, of course... 8:



no sea tan tajante :no:
mire usted el resto de indices, en especial el sp y vera que un pequeño salto alli puede provocar un salto enorme aqui en segundos ............no digo que vaya a pasar pero es mas que posible

edito: joder si antes lo digo........ como rompamos ese 10140 el resto es pan comido


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2010)

yo de mayor... quiero ser como MM.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

Señor Mulderrrr..se ve algo más de movimiento leonil???


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Señor Mulderrrr..se ve algo más de movimiento leonil???



Lo único que veo hoy son ventas, aunque poca actividad.


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

En lo que si tiene razón LCAC es la falta de fuerza, no dejan que esto se desmadre demasiado hacia arriba. Lo quieren mantener cerca de puntos de ruptura a la baja.

Podemos decir que el índice esta algo "vago" a los estímulos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker es usted parte de LOSMERCADOS verdad?


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo único que veo hoy son ventas, aunque poca actividad.



Ok, ahora mismo soltado para intentar una nueva arremetida.:Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MarketMaker es usted parte de LOSMERCADOS verdad?



De cada 100 puntos de movimiento que predice, 30 los provoca él. 

E igual me quedo corto.  

Siguen las espadas en todo lo alto:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MarketMaker es usted parte de LOSMERCADOS verdad?



Aquí todos somos parte del mercado. Unos actuando y otros observando.


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Dic 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,45%


Saludos 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En lo que si tiene razón *LCAC* es la falta de fuerza, no dejan que esto se desmadre demasiado hacia arriba. Lo quieren mantener cerca de puntos de ruptura a la baja.
> 
> Podemos decir que el índice esta algo "vago" a los estímulos.



Hoyga que lo que le da la fuerza a mi nick es el SU... ::

Feliz fin de semana a tod@s... me voy a currar! :ouch:

Edito para poner saludos....


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,45%
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Ahhh Hamijo ese pequeño detalle es el que nos mantiene en esta situación, con lo bonitos que son los 10300


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si dijera que hoy podemos acabar en verde supongo que me llamariais loco ¿no? ....entonces dire que bajaremos poco o acabamos en verde
> 
> aunque creo que falta aun un minimo por ver no me la quiero jugar....el lunes quiero estar largo o pillar hoy mismo plusvis amplias estando largo.
> 
> muy atentos leones fuera vamos a tener un meneo fuerte





MarketMaker dijo:


> Ok, ahora mismo soltado para intentar una nueva arremetida.:Aplauso:



taidor , me ha hecho usted cerrar mis largos y esperar pàra abrirlos de nuevo 

esta vez avise antes de darle al dedito que le acompaño


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hoyga que lo que le da la fuerza a mi nick es el SU... ::
> 
> Feliz fin de semana a tod@s... me voy a currar! :ouch:





Spoiler



No has puesto saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahhh Hamijo ese pequeño detalle es el que nos mantiene en esta situación, con lo bonitos que son los 10300



y todavía más en futuras fechas llenas de felicidad y prosperidad...


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> taidor , me ha hecho usted cerrar mis largos y esperar pàra abrirlos de nuevo
> 
> esta vez avise antes de darle al dedito que le acompaño




Pues ya sabe donde le he dicho que había un nivel de rebote...al menos espero que haya cerrado con algo de ingresos adicionales a su cuenta...

Ojito ahora.....

Nada no han dejado que se desmadre. Cerradas algunas posiciones abiertas en entorno de 10104 y se dejan operaciones no muy importantes abiertas en el entorno del 10070


----------



## Claca (10 Dic 2010)

¿Lo dejan para el lunes?


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2010)

No dejes para el lunes lo que puedas hacer hoy... yo le acompaño lo que puedo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues ya sabe donde le he dicho que había un nivel de rebote...al menos espero que haya cerrado con algo de ingresos adicionales a su cuenta...
> 
> Ojito ahora.....



la madre que los pario, toco el 10105 que era donde tenia la orden y no me entro...tuve que aceptarla a 10115  ya podian haber vendido unos pocos mas.

bueno Juanlu, encierre bien a Tonuel y el lunes prepare la saca


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2010)

...hospitalizan a Geithner, secretario del tesoro... y la bolsa sube!


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día totalmente vendedor y muy poca actividad, aunque por la tarde se han puesto un poco las pilas. Han empezado la mañana con un par de compras durante la primera hora y luego han empezado a vender el resto del día con compras muy aisladas un poco antes de las 11, a las 15 y a las 17, excepto la primera todas han sido paquetes pequeños.

En subasta han vendido también.

En resumen, aunque la mayor parte de la mañana se ha desarrollado en piloto automático por la tarde han vuelto a la actividad de nuevo y se han pasado el día vendiendo, a pesar de todo he visto mucho aguante hoy en las bolsas, poca proporción entre las ventas del volumen y las mínimas bajadas de hoy, yo creo que aun nos queda algo más por bajar. Tal vez el gap bajista del lunes nos de más pistas, porque eso es lo que ellos esperan.


----------



## Mulder (10 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ...hospitalizan a Geithner, secretario del tesoro... y la bolsa sube!



Es que ese tipo es parecido a ZPedo, cuando calla las cosas van bien


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Dic 2010)

creo que la bajada de hoy en el ibex cuando los demas suben se debe a que hablo la Salgado ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-salgado-no-es-imaginable-llegar-al-10-a.html

Cada vez que dicen que ejpaña ba vien los mercados le recuerdan quien manda aqui


----------



## Lexuss (10 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que la bajada de hoy en el ibex cuando los demas suben se debe a que hablo la Salgado ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-salgado-no-es-imaginable-llegar-al-10-a.html
> 
> Cada vez que dicen que ejpaña ba vien los mercados le recuerdan quien manda aqui



"Quien le echa un pulso al Estado, pierde" :XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Dic 2010)

Bueno,el DJI ha llegado a la proyección 11390.
Es el tope del lataral 11330-11390
Y son las 18,30,hora peligrosa donde las haya.
A ver si se tiran pal soporte
Buen finde pa tos


----------



## rafaxl (10 Dic 2010)

1240, 11392. En el limite.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Dic 2010)

Como no, petada de ultima hora. Dow en 11407 y SP 1241.

Edito, cierre del sp en 1240 y dow 11405, pepón sal de aqui ya!!! .


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2010)

No saludo ni nada, que no quiero resultar herido.


----------



## atman (11 Dic 2010)

Anuncia a gritos un cambio de tendencia... pero al paso que va, se queda afónico.

Yo voy aprovechando las subidas para seguir entrando corto más arriba... pero así el margen operativo se me acaba...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del SP: nueva subida, esta vez, subida bestial.

En niveles no vistos desde diciembre de 2004.

La confianza de las manos débiles sólo ha alcanzado estos niveles en otras tres ocasiones en los últimos 15 años:

- Junio de 2003.
- Diciembre de 2003.
- Diciembre de 2004.

En todos esos casos hubo corrección pequeña (5-6%) y se continuó subiendo, lo que cuadra bastante bien con lo que había dicho yo en mi post de por la mañana.

Pero mucho ojo, que en diciembre de 2003 y diciembre de 2004 la subida todavía se prolongó durante días y días.

Siento decirlo pero no hay nada asegurado, podría seguir subiendo y la bajada, que no tiene porqué ser inmediata, podría no ser muy grande.

Es triste pero el mercado está intervenido, no son casualidad las fechas que doy ahí, comienzo de ciclo alcista en 2003 y 2004 (con la FED detrás de todo el asunto) y en dos ocasiones en diciembre (asegurando el rally de Navidad).


----------



## atman (12 Dic 2010)

Pues hombre una caidita del 5% desde los niveles actuales ya es una bonita caida... sólo falta que no se demore mucho... si no... :ouch: :´(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del SP: nueva subida, esta vez, subida bestial.
> 
> En niveles no vistos desde diciembre de 2004.
> 
> ...



algunos llevamos largos desde abajo y seguiremos largos hasta el infinito y mas alla 

la tendencia es tu amiga


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2010)

Hay que ir calentando motores, que esta semana promete:







Tras el rebote, estamos frenando en una zona de resistencias férreas. Tanto el SAN, como TEF y BBVA han subido formando una cuña alcista que lógicamente se ve reflejada en el índice, mientras la confianza de los pequeños inversores aumenta y se animan a las compras. Si el precio no muestra explícitamente intención de seguir subiendo, las probabilidades de un recorte importante se mantienen muy elevadas. 

Cuidado, es muy peligroso esperar "la última subidita", especialmente si estamos comprados. En la resistencia, si el precio frena, lo mejor es la venta y esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## pollastre (12 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Pues hombre una caidita del 5% desde los niveles actuales ya es una bonita caida... sólo falta que no se demore mucho...* si no... *:ouch: :´(




*Si no....*

(léase con música tétrica de fondo)


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

jajaja... tranquilo, que eso será difícil. Soy un "ludópata" con autocontrol (de momento).


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

¿Es aquí donde los 17.000?

El Euro:







Importante superar la bajista de corto plazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

acabo de cerrar mis largos del viernes por eso de empezar la mañana ganando, a ver si los recompro mas abajo 

se agardecen niveles de market y pollastre( aunque sean del dax )


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

Bravo, capitán xD

Hoy tengo un techo bastante durillo (c3) en 7068, si te sirve.
Por abajo, 7002.30 en c2... algo menos fuerte que el anterior, pero también relevante.




zuloman dijo:


> acabo de cerrar mis largos del viernes por eso de empezar la mañana ganando, a ver si los recompro mas abajo
> 
> se agardecen niveles de market y pollastre( aunque sean del dax )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

QUOTE=pollastre;3608448]Bravo, capitán xD

Hoy tengo un techo bastante durillo (c3) en 7068, si te sirve.
Por abajo, 7002.30 en c2... algo menos fuerte que el anterior, pero también relevante.[/QUOTE]

sirvenme sirvemne 

a esperar el suelo del ibex en liquidez, los cortos me ponen muy nervioso en navidades :no:



Spoiler



largo en 10110 para pillar rebotillo y salir


[


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bravo, capitán xD
> 
> Hoy tengo un techo bastante durillo (c3) en 7068, si te sirve.
> Por abajo, 7002.30 en c2... algo menos fuerte que el anterior, pero también relevante.



¿C3? ¿C2? Suena como hundir la flota, pero en versión "hundir la cuenta" ::


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> sirvenme sirvemne
> 
> a esperar el suelo del ibex en liquidez, los cortos me ponen muy nervioso en navidades :no:
> 
> ...



Si se mantiene, puede ser un pull a la cuña:


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿C3? ¿C2? Suena como hundir la flota, pero en versión "hundir la cuenta" ::



es mi versión perezosa para escribir "convergencia a 2", o a 3... en ocasiones varios marcadores (que usan algoritmos distintos) convergen en un mismo entorno, lo cual refuerza la validez de la proyección. 

La famosa c3 de hoy, por ejemplo... en realidad son 3 valores marcando 7067.80, 7068.01, 7064.30.

Lo malo de las convergencias es que si finalmente la proyección peta, eso quiere decir que te han fallado TRES marcadores a la vez ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Si se mantiene, puede ser un pull a la cuña:



enssiiss ??? traduzca a esta pobre gacelilla que quiere decir


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Dic 2010)

Buenos días... 

Yo lo veo así, el stop bastante cercano y clarito...







Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

35 pipos pa la saca y esperando arir largos de nuevo en el proximo recorte


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> enssiiss ??? traduzca a esta pobre gacelilla que quiere decir



Quiere decir que esta posibilidad sigue encima de la mesa:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 10160


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

Buenos días señores.....a ver si hoy terminamos prontito.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días señores.....a ver si hoy terminamos prontito.



espero que no 

me gustaria ir al suelo antes de subir ....a mi me falta aun por bajar.....y por arriba ¿ que nivel tienes? ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (13 Dic 2010)

Esto se tiene que ir a la mierda a la de ya que tengo que hacer las compras de navidad.

Preferiblemente que tonuel certifique.

Buenos dias a todos y que os de por ~€#@ a los largos.


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algo tienen preparado, pero se soltará cuando el bono 10 años se acerque al 6% o si esta situación al 5,5% se mantiene durante más de dos meses(es insostenible, por el aumento del interés medio que pagamos por nuestra deuda).
> 
> Pese a que subimos lo hacemos siempre jugando en la base del canal, por lo que sigue habiendo tensiones bajistas, que en cualquier momento pueden saltar.
> 
> ...



Usted fue de los que confió en mis posiciones dejadas el viernes, así que ya lleva un bocado, no como otros ::.

Y si ha sido tan "confiado" de entrar en el nivel suelo, ahora mismo gana....

Espero un 10262 (aún no muy fiable) y que en cualquier momento se puede soltar en los 10174

Pies de plomo (recuerden en que nivel tenemos el riesgo País, muy por encima de los niveles que deje para que metan muuucha presión sobre nosotros.)


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Usted fue de los que confió en mis posiciones dejadas el viernes, así que ya lleva un bocado, no como otros ::.
> 
> Y si ha sido tan "confiado" de entrar en el nivel suelo, ahora mismo gana....
> 
> ...



Joderrrr ya empezamos con los desdoblamientos de personalidad ::::

De aquí a que consulte sus operaciones con "sssuuuu teesssoooroooo" mientras mira fijamente la pantalla de operaciones, quedan dos días vamos.


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joderrrr ya empezamos con los desdoblamientos de personalidad ::::
> 
> De aquí a que consulte sus operaciones con "sssuuuu teesssoooroooo" mientras mira fijamente la pantalla de operaciones, quedan dos días vamos.



Cuando estoy seguro, estoy seguro...si me marca un 70% probabilidades no le puedo decir a nadie...ENTRAR A SACOOOOO

P.D. Y más con el Sr. Zulomán de oyente, que se lanza al precipicio de las predicciones ajenas con mucha "alegría y soltura"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Usted fue de los que confió en mis posiciones dejadas el viernes, así que ya lleva un bocado, no como otros ::.
> 
> Y si ha sido tan "confiado" de entrar en el nivel suelo, ahora mismo gana....
> 
> ...



perooo..... coincides conmigo en que antes deberiamos tantear el 10070 mas o menos ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> perooo..... coincides conmigo en que antes deberiamos tantear el 10070 mas o menos ¿no?



¿Es _zulocautela_ eso que palpo en el ambiente? :cook:


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> perooo..... coincides conmigo en que antes deberiamos tantear el 10070 mas o menos ¿no?



No tiene porqué...volvemos a estar largos desde 10104...

Podría pasar en caso de perder los 10135, para coger fuerza más abajo....sin perder los 10094. 10070 sería peligroso porque podría llevarnos a perder los 10.000 (9948)


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> perooo..... coincides conmigo en que antes deberiamos tantear el 10070 mas o menos ¿no?





MarketMaker dijo:


> No tiene porqué...volvemos a estar largos desde 10104...



Fíjate bien, Zulo, y verás cómo sacar provecho de esos detalles que aquí y allá se nos van "cayendo" en el foro.

Comenzamos esta mañana, con un servidor diciendote que tenemos 7002 - 7068 en el DAX. Si consultas el DAX ahora mismo, está en 7025.

7025 a 7000 (para simplificar, redondearemos), es un -0.3% (pipoletto arriba o abajo).

Cojamos el valor actual del churribex, que es de 10150.

Le quitamos ese -0.3%, que en el caso del chulibex son unos 50 puntos. Nos vamos a 10100.

Ahora tienes:

- a market maker largo en 10104
- su nivel coincidiendo con el suelo proyectado por la niña en el DAX, trasladado (toscamente, de acuerdo, pero es una aproximación válida al fin y al cabo) al IBEX.

Qué se puede sacar de esto?

Que MM tiene el mismo suelo que yo, salvando las distancias entre índices y técnicas de proyección utilizadas. Y que ya tienes dos opiniones que van en la misma dirección, lo cual refuerza el susodicho suelo. Y que no, no está previsto visitar 10070, de la misma forma en que no está previsto visitar el 6980: podría tocarse si nos salimos del guión, pero no está previsto en principio.

¿Ves, como haciendo un poco de sherlock holmes, podías haberte contestado tú mismo a lo del 10070, ahorrandote un mensaje en el foro? ¿eh? ¿EH? 


edito: cuidado: quiero insistir en lo tosco de la traslación DAX->IBEX. Hay mil razones técnicas por las cuales la relación entre esos dos índices no es lineal, ni muchísimo menos. Pero como aproximación "muy aproximada", valga el ejemplo puesto.


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Fíjate bien, Zulo, y verás cómo sacar provecho de esos detalles que aquí y allá se nos van "cayendo" en el foro.
> 
> Comenzamos esta mañana, con un servidor diciendote que tenemos 7002 - 7068 en el DAX. Si consultas el DAX ahora mismo, está en 7025.
> 
> ...



Sr. Pollastre...no comment.

Aunque el Sr. Zulomán lee también muy bien entre líneas, aunque lo disimule muy bien :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:, es muy inteligente.

En serio, en estos meses me ha demostrado que va más allá de lo que digo.


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> En serio, en estos meses me ha demostrado que va más allá de lo que digo.



No, si me consta, me consta... pero como hace tiempo que no le dedico odas, aprovecho algún que otro mensaje para darle un poco de caña


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

Los tontos obtienen mas informacion que los listos, el que la suministra poiensa que no sabra utilizarla


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

poco tarde en cerrar los cortos abiertos en 10160 con + 15 pipos y ponerme largo again 

y ahora hasta el techo y mas alla ::


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

Bueno os dejo, voy a poner un stop dinámico y voy a dedicarme a futuros americanos un buen rato. En pocos días ya sabéis que cambio el chip por completo.
Suerte


----------



## Sylar (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno os dejo, voy a poner un stop dinámico y voy a dedicarme a futuros americanos un buen rato. En pocos días ya sabéis que cambio el chip por completo.
> Suerte



Entre los que miramos este hilo en silencio los hay que también agradeceríamos opiniones, comentarios y niveles sobre índices USA.
ludopatías sin fronteras .


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> Entre los que miramos este hilo en silencio los hay que también agradeceríamos opiniones, comentarios y niveles sobre índices USA.
> ludopatías sin fronteras .



No hace mucho un tal Fran dio una visión del SP, que de momento no va mal. Y sabe un poquito del tema, que le cuenten.


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> poco tarde en cerrar los cortos abiertos en 10160 con + 15 pipos y ponerme largo again
> 
> y ahora hasta el techo y mas alla ::




Zulow.... para esta semana, tengo una sorpresa para Ud... que yo sé que echas de menos mis niveles del Ibex35... (sí, vale, el marketMaker da niveles de vez en cuando, pero es más borde y más feo :XX: )

No sería una buena cosa que la niña fuera capaz de proyectar niveles concurrentemente para varios futuros (SP, DAX, IBEX, DOW...) ¿en vez de para uno sólo?

Ah, si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ::


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulow.... para esta semana, tengo una sorpresa para Ud... que yo sé que echas de menos mis niveles del Ibex35... (sí, vale, el marketMaker da niveles de vez en cuando, pero es más borde y más feo :XX: )
> 
> No sería una buena cosa que la niña fuera capaz de proyectar niveles concurrentemente para varios futuros (SP, DAX, IBEX, DOW...) ¿en vez de para uno sólo?
> 
> Ah, si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ::



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E12HzANr3pM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Dic 2010)

[mode pelota on]*es usted un tecnico de primera* [mode pelota off]

eso seria maravillosooooo hoyga , por cierto el ibex mas quieto que una estatua ienso:



pollastre dijo:


> Zulow.... para esta semana, tengo una sorpresa para Ud... que yo sé que echas de menos mis niveles del Ibex35... (sí, vale, el marketMaker da niveles de vez en cuando, pero es más borde y más feo :XX: )
> 
> No sería una buena cosa que la niña fuera capaz de proyectar niveles concurrentemente para varios futuros (SP, DAX, IBEX, DOW...) ¿en vez de para uno sólo?
> 
> Ah, si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ::


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> [mode pelota on]*es usted un tecnico de primera* [mode pelota off]
> 
> eso seria maravillosooooo hoyga , por cierto el ibex mas quieto que una estatua ienso:



Vaya me olvide poner el piloto automático....ahora ya rula::


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulow.... para esta semana, tengo una sorpresa para Ud... que yo sé que echas de menos mis niveles del Ibex35... (sí, vale, el marketMaker da niveles de vez en cuando, pero es más borde y más feo :XX: )
> 
> No sería una buena cosa que la niña fuera capaz de proyectar niveles concurrentemente para varios futuros (SP, DAX, IBEX, DOW...) ¿en vez de para uno sólo?
> 
> Ah, si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad ::



Aquí se pueden poner gracias a los mensajes, a ver si van poniendo otras "opciones".


----------



## rafaxl (13 Dic 2010)

Pues nada sigue la tonica de la realidad paralela en la bolsa por lo que veo. Cuando esto explote hará historia sin duda. :XX::XX:


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,50%


cuando lo giren la pillada en el ibex va a ser descomunal... :: :: :: ) ) )


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aquí se pueden poner gracias a los mensajes, a ver si van poniendo otras "opciones".



Ya le veo venir... "apalear"... "empalar"... "defenestrar".... "decapitar"....

Sea Ud. más positivo, hombre.


----------



## rafaxl (13 Dic 2010)

Yuro!!!! "anone" vas???


----------



## Mulder (13 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que los gringos se han levantado con ganas de fiesta. A ver si nos sacan de una vez de esta sesión tan aburrida.


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

With Bond Yields Continuing Their Push Higher, What To Expect For Stocks Next? | zero hedge

Dicen que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos. Pero parece que todo el mundo considera un despropósito la carrera alcista de los índices yankies... Sin embargo, la realidad es que sigue entrando dinero en cantidad y se lleva por delante las señales bajistas sin mucho miramiento. Y los bajistas, se ponen largos para no ir contra tendencia.



Spoiler



corto en 1244 y en 10204


----------



## rafaxl (13 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> With Bond Yields Continuing Their Push Higher, What To Expect For Stocks Next? | zero hedge
> 
> Dicen que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos. Pero parece que todo el mundo considera un despropósito la carrera alcista de los índices yankies... Sin embargo, la realidad es que sigue entrando dinero en cantidad y se lleva por delante las señales bajistas sin mucho miramiento. Y los bajistas, se ponen largos para no ir contra tendencia.
> 
> ...



Ya ves que no tiene sentido todo esto, bueno si: subir y nada mas. A nivel de calle basura, mierda, paro, pasacanutismo y un largo etc.


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Lo dejan para el lunes?





Claca dijo:


> Quiere decir que esta posibilidad sigue encima de la mesa:



Esta mañana comenataba que si el precio aguantaba los mínimos de la sesión el movimento tenía pinta de ser un pull a la cuña del viernes; pues, efectivamente. ¡Hecho!:







Y vaya, coincidiendo con el objetivo ha parado justo en la zona de máximos anteriores. Será la tercera sesión consecutiva en la cual el IBEX fracasa en atravesarla. Sigo insistiendo en la importancia de permanecer al margen mientras no se aclarse la situación (el intradía es otro tema). En abril el IBEX realizó un techo tras asaltar sin éxito durante 4 días los 11.550 y fueron 3.000 puntos de caída.


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

¿ves lo que pasa? ahora si no anduviera justo, me la jugaría a pequeña en el ibex, a ver si llegamos a los 10174 que comentaba MM y nos despeñamos un poquito. Pero así... me tengo que aguantar.



Spoiler



cerrado 10204 en 10184


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

A cierre del 10:







Hoy:







No he tocado ni una línea... El peligrómetro sigue brillando con fuerza.


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

BIen ahora sí. 



Spoiler



corto en 10179



...y bien ahora mejora la cosa... paso de comprado a vendido en eur/usd... y tiro por que me toca... 

Edito: traducción vendo la posición comprada, me pongo corto por lo mismo y libero las plusvalías para jugar a otras cosas.

Los mercados yankies, son unos hdpta, pero a cabezón no me gana nadie.

Re-edito:


Spoiler



cerrado en 10166





Spoiler



largo en 10163


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

Vamos a ver como funciona ahora, si no sube, abandono por hoy.

Mucha presión vendedora....


Parece que estoy aguantando yo solo, como suelte va a pegar esto un recorte que verás


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

MM, yo ya he cerrado ese largo y cambiado a corto. porque le veo mala pinta.


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> MM, yo ya he cerrado ese largo y cambiado a corto. porque le veo mala pinta.



Sigo dentro...en estas circunstancias es mejor estarse quieto...ni yo se lo que voy a hacer en dos minutos.:cook:

Si salgo se va a notar enseguida....un buen velón me delatará


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Vamos a ver como funciona ahora, si no sube, abandono por hoy.
> 
> Mucha presión vendedora....
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]MzlsC3MHlnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2010)

Gracias Market.


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

Una última entrada y se acabó....20 puntos hasta 10175


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Una última entrada y se acabó....20 puntos hasta 10175



La verdad es que es un privilegio tener a un minileoncio de nuestra parte. ¿Qué tendrá este hilo que traders de lo más dispares se unen para comentar la jugada? ¿Será el guano? ¿Será Tonuel? ¿Será el nuncafollismo típico de este foro que nos empuja patéticamente a esperar con ansia la mayoría de edad de la niña de pollastre? ienso:


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2010)

siyalodeciayo...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que es un privilegio tener a un minileoncio de nuestra parte. ¿Qué tendrá este hilo que traders de lo más dispares se unen para comentar la jugada? ¿Será el guano? ¿Será Tonuel? ¿Será el nuncafollismo típico de este foro que nos empuja patéticamente a esperar con ansia la mayoría de edad de la niña de pollastre? ienso:



la buena informacion! la buena desinformacion! la variedad de opiniones! los certified! *el humor!*


aunque algunos seguimos a nuestros idolos (p.e: zuloman)


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Dic 2010)

Bueno señores, ese último tirón ni ha sido tirón ni nada.

Seguramente volumen muy bajo con operaciones pequeñas, en estos últimos compases que hacía que las subidas no fueran de entidad. Al contrario que esta mañana que era una balsa.

A ver que nos dice Mulder.

Señores nos quedamos fuera del mercado....


Hasta mañana


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que es un privilegio tener a un minileoncio de nuestra parte. ¿Qué tendrá este hilo que traders de lo más dispares se unen para comentar la jugada? ¿Será el guano? ¿Será Tonuel? ¿Será el nuncafollismo típico de este foro que nos empuja patéticamente a esperar con ansia la mayoría de edad de la niña de pollastre? ienso:



Bueno... Mulder lo dijo una vez, y creo que acertó: es el ambiente tan "curioso" que se respira en este hilo.

Yo me muevo por otro par de foros (extranjeros) y cuidadín con soltar alguna chorrada, que te funden. Su sentido del humor es nulo, y en todo caso la competencia es feroz. Es duro moverse por ahí para los novatos, y si no eres un _algo trader_ (trader algorítmico) con estrategias y sistema propio, te tratan como si estuvieran viendo a un cadáver financiero andante.

Cuestión aparte son los "otros" foros patrios, los ejpañoles. Estos ya no es que sean más o menos "duros", es que son directamente tristes: su nivel técnico es penoso (por utilizar un término amable), pero es que su educación aún está más abajo: dos tíos que difieran en una previsión (que no "proyección", de eso ni han oído hablar aún) pueden perfectamente acabar liándose a insultos y descalificaciones, sin ningún problema. 

Este hilo no deja de resultar extraño: hay noobs, técnicos, algos, leoncios leones y tristones, mirones en la sombra, capitanes generales zulomanes; cultiva la cultura (cómics, artes gráficas con el paint, odas y poemas), cubre las necesidades psicológicas de sus miembros, tiene una mujer presuntamente real registrada (percatar minutar), trata opciones, acciones, índices, futuros y demás derivados... 

Tal combinación no es fácil de encontrar por ahí...


----------



## debianita (13 Dic 2010)

Pollastre, se olvida de lo más importante, los certificados 8: Tonuel sólo certifica en este foro.



Spoiler



Corto hasta las cejas en CRI, modo swing


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2010)

Hoyga pollastre, que yo de presunta nada, soy real y muy real. 

A mi me encanta el humor del hilo, yo lo sigo todos los días a pesar de que hace varios meses que no he invertido... pero es que no me quiero desenganchar, me lo paso muy bien aquí.


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre, se olvida de lo más importante, los certificados 8: Tonuel sólo certifica en este foro.



Sea pues, lo incluimos en el apartado "Cultiva la cultura".




debianita dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Corto hasta las cejas en CRI, modo swing



Es Ud. un gacelón ::


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga pollastre, que yo de presunta nada, soy real y muy real.



No seré yo el que la niegue, cual Pedro al tal Jesucristo; pero le diré lo que decía un compañero mío, viejo zorro treintañero ya cuando nosotros aún teníamos 20, de la residencia de estudiantes: "_si no hay palpación, no hay confirmación_". ::

Acuñó esa frase ante las repetidas machadas de varios compañeros, al respecto de lo pitifuá o pitibien que estaba no sé qué chavala que presuntamente habían "capturado" la noche del Sábado anterior. Obviamente no había más prueba que su sola palabra (de los machitos díscolos y significados, esto es), lo cual le hacía bastante desconfiado al respecto de tales historias de grandeza.


----------



## debianita (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Ud. un gacelón ::



Sin duda alguna  el tema es saber si la gacela escapará de nuevo de las garras leoncias con una buena saca de plusvis 8: Proximamente en sus pantallas: "gacela ludópata entra con todo lo gordo en chicharro patrio, The Movie"


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

Entre el teléfono, una visita inesperada, ya no sé si voy o vengo. En resumen, de lo que les he contado... del ibex aguanté y me he salido abajito, y fiel a mi costumbre, no dejo nada abierto. Así que hoy bien. 

En el SP me siguen dando pal pelo como un campeón, pero algo menos. No puedo desesperar: no tendría donde meter un certificado de ese tamaño... aunque al paso que vamos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario lo vamos a dejar en neutral porque en los paquetes grandes sale positivo y en los pequeños negativo.

Hoy parece que han ido al engaño, han empezado el día comprando un par de paquetes normales y acto seguido han colocado uno gordo a la venta, el día en general ha sido un popurri de compras y ventas que no parecen tener ningún sentido con muchos paquetes que no han parecido tener un efecto real sobre las cotizaciones. Esto me huele a que están posicionándose en el mercado para el largo o medio plazo de alguna forma ocultando sus verdaderas intenciones.

Además de todo esto han estado muy activos hoy y han metido operaciones con muchísimo volumen: 900, 800 contratos, pero ninguno en una dirección definitiva.

En subasta parece que han comprado pero ha sido otro popurri de operaciones borrosas en ambas direcciones muy compensadas.

En resumen hoy no tengo mucha idea de lo que han hecho, pero toda la confusión del día solo responde a una cosa: están preparando algo muy gordo y no se muy bien hacia donde analizando solo el volumen. Probablemente ni siquiera ellos lo tienen claro.


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno... Mulder lo dijo una vez, y creo que acertó: es el ambiente tan "curioso" que se respira en este hilo.
> 
> Yo me muevo por otro par de foros (extranjeros) y cuidadín con soltar alguna chorrada, que te funden. Su sentido del humor es nulo, y en todo caso la competencia es feroz. Es duro moverse por ahí para los novatos, y si no eres un _algo trader_ (trader algorítmico) con estrategias y sistema propio, te tratan como si estuvieran viendo a un cadáver financiero andante.
> 
> ...



Está claro que tenemos encanto : Tal vez deberíamos montar una huelga exigiendo a Calopez mejores condiciones.



debianita dijo:


> Pollastre, se olvida de lo más importante, los certificados 8: Tonuel sólo certifica en este foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CRITERIA vuelve a estar en zona _potencial_ de giro:







Pero todavía no ha girado. Hay una alcista de corto plazo que ha servido de apoyo desde el día 2 de diciembre (con tres toques muy claros). Hoy pasaba por los 4.04 y al cierre se ha salvado, aunque justito, justito.


----------



## atman (13 Dic 2010)

Fijaos en el Vix y en lo que pasó anteriormente a estos niveles.

PD: Supongo que es evidente. Pero aún así, esos gráficos no son míos sino de Thomas Shadburn. Podeis encontrar muchos más en http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/Favorites.CServlet?obj=ID3186525


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En resumen hoy no tengo mucha idea de lo que han hecho, pero toda la confusión del día solo responde a una cosa: están preparando algo muy gordo y no se muy bien hacia donde analizando solo el volumen. Probablemente ni siquiera ellos lo tienen claro.




si no lo teneis claro... yo os lo confirmo...



nos vemos en los 3000 del ibex... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> si no lo teneis claro... yo os lo confirmo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga, dios te oiga. La ludopatia me puede con el boton rojo.


----------



## RNSX (13 Dic 2010)

Lo mismo digo, a mi me habeis malcriado con tanta aficion al guano, y solo estoy a gusto cuando gano dinero porque los bancos bajan


----------



## qpvlde (13 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Fijaos en el Vix y en lo que pasó anteriormente a estos niveles.
> 
> PD: Supongo que es evidente.



ese es el mayor problema, es tan evidente que a poca experiencia que tengas en esto da miedo meterse, ya que generalmente suele anticipar una reacción violenta muy dolorosa (o beneficiosa).

Yo estoy castigado por perdedor, pero yo creo que ante tanta evidencia y con un panorama tan negro como nos lo pintan el sentimiento contrario triunfará...vamos que subimos


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2010)

Una pasada lo que ha subido hoy el euro


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde los 17.000?
> 
> El Euro:
> 
> ...



Superadísima, con potente reacción al alza como consecuencia. En los 1.342 el preció frenó anteriormente en tres ocasiones, y ahí estamos.


----------



## qpvlde (13 Dic 2010)

Yo la bolsa la entiendo poco o nada, pero lo del mercado de divisas ya es la polla. 

El euro venga a subir de forma paralela a la desconfianza de la deuda periférica, cuando debería ser al revés. Aquí si que está el mercado manipulado y manejado por resortes invisibles ::, digo chinos

por lo menos si sigue subiendo bajará el precio del petroleo, que ya es algo


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 Dic 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> Yo la bolsa la entiendo poco o nada, pero lo del mercado de divisas ya es la polla.
> 
> El euro venga a subir de forma paralela a la desconfianza de la deuda periférica, cuando debería ser al revés. Aquí si que está el mercado manipulado y manejado por resortes invisibles ::, digo chinos
> 
> por lo menos si sigue subiendo bajará el precio del petroleo, que ya es algo



Espero que Alemania no lo permita y salga a disparar de nuevo contra España y Portugal, que eso no es lógico. :no:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Como ya dijimos hace unos días, estamos en una onda2 (rebote) dentro de una onda bajista, en el corto plazo debemos tomar posiciones de abajo a arriba, pero pensando siempre, en que se trata de un rebote. No hay que ponerse contra el mercado, así que hasta que continuemos con la tendencia principal bajista, más vale no ponerse contra el mercado.

Hace unos días que me rondan unos niveles como máximos para esta onda. 10330-10400 como fibos importantes y Onda4 de grado anterior, pero hay un nivel superior, el 10550 que me gusta especiamente por la simetría y niveles tan "perfectos" que dejaría como Onda.

En la gráfica se puede observar, como el fibo61,8% y el fibo38,2% fueron puntos destacados, y ahora estaríamos encallados en fibo23,6% que aunque menor, es un fibo importante.







Desde el final de la Onda1 de 3 en 9200 en que salieron las gacelas en masa, no se han apuntado nuevas, y estan haciendo la subida, leoncios solos (al menos es lo que marca el konkorde), así que no sería de extrañar que subiéramos más para que se montara al carro carne fresca (posible rally de Navidad). Una vez nos giremos (y si los recuentos son correctos), será momento de entrar corto con vistas a unas semanas o meses. 

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2010)

Sacad al Gandalf , el SP se ha topado con su primer hueso


----------



## pollastre (13 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sacad al Gandalf ,



BL lo tiene encerrado... dentro de un spoiler :XX:


----------



## judas iskariote (13 Dic 2010)

Ahora mismo se puede invertir al Valencia con un 3% de beneficio.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Dic 2010)

Pues que se den prisa, que el Balrog ya empieza a pisotear pepones 

Me parece a mí que los 10300 ni los vamos a oler en el Ibex. En menos de dos días demolición y derribo de soportes.


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues que se den prisa, que el Balrog ya empieza a pisotear pepones




de momento son suaves caricias... 






Saludos


----------



## bule (13 Dic 2010)

Yo soy corto, digo estoy corto.


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues que se den prisa, que el Balrog ya empieza a pisotear pepones
> 
> Me parece a mí que los 10300 ni los vamos a oler en el Ibex. En menos de dos días demolición y derribo de soportes.



La única esperanza alcista y, ojo, que hablamos de entre un 1% a un 3% de subida, es la manipulación prevencimiento. Esta semana además habla la Fed y hay un par de cosillas más que pueden distorsionar el corto plazo, pero, vamos, tal y como lo veo yo, el desenlace difícilmente se alejará de un buen recorte, con los bancos arrastrando al selectivo. No vale la pena ni intentarlo.

Como siempre, opinión de gacela 

Ejemplo de TEF:







La zona de resistencia, donde la H con interrogante, es muy evidente. Un recorte dibujaría un HCH, aunque no digo que lo vaya a cumplir, más si tenemos en cuenta que Telefónica es el contrapeso de los grandes bancos y lo más probable es que no les interese que el IBEX se vaya a los 3.000 todavía.


----------



## tonuel (13 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La única esperanza alcista y, ojo, que hablamos de entre un 1% a un 3% de subida, es la manipulación prevencimiento. Esta semana además habla la Fed y hay un par de cosillas más que pueden distorsionar el corto plazo, pero, vamos, tal y como lo veo yo, el desenlace difícilmente se alejará de un buen recorte, con los bancos arrastrando al selectivo. No vale la pena ni intentarlo.





que sea para el viernes... antes no puedo... ienso:


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

Eh! que los yankies han descubierto el significado de "recogida de beneficios". A ver si visitamos los 1220, o al menos los 1232.


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

Esto merecería abrir hilo... pero pa qué...

Us-banks-are-hook-piigs-over-350-billion

La Fed está poniendo tambien dinero, coordinada con el BCE para salvar Portugal y Ehpaña!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

el sentido comun me dice que podemos ver algun recorte a la baja, quizas hoy mismo....... pero siendo semana de vencimientos, rally de navidad y bancos centrales metiendo pasta a palazos..... no acabo de ver bajadas de verdad hasta mediados de Enero o Febrero.

Ademas segun he leido por aqui son los leoncios los que estan subiendo los indices.....aun faltan las gacelas entrando a ultima hora para ::

Como tengo muchas plusvis acumuladas largo en esta subida creo que seguire largo, asumiendo posibles recortes, hasta que vez grandes titulares diciendo " la bolsa disparada" , " record de subidas en la bolsa desde la crisis financiera " y otros del estilo.

Nada tiene que ver mi opinion con ningun tipo de analisis.....pero hasta claca en sus graficos no descartaba ayer un escenario fuertemente alcista :no:

Cuando Market se vaya de vacaciones y Pollastre diga que " es mejor estar fuera" me pondre corto en ese mismo milisegundo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Dic 2010)

Confianza de manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:








Evidentemente, esto es bolsa, puede seguir subiendo, pero claro...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Confianza de manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.
> 
> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:
> 
> ...



joder :8::8::8: ¿ quien posteo hace pocos dias que esto lo estaban subiendo los leoncios ? :

aun asi aun no he visto los tipicos coletazos alcistas de 3, 4 y 5 % que indica la entrada de gacelas en masa :no: ....... supongo que deberiamos verlas antes de la caida ¿no? ienso:


----------



## tonuel (14 Dic 2010)

la gráfica del SP asusta... :8:


si estuviera comprado estaria cagadito de miedo... :S


Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2010)

Por proyecciones, tenemos día de la marmota:



Spoiler



DAX30

absolutos:
techo => 7069.13 (c3)
suelo => 7001.70 (c2)

relevante: 7024.30



A menos que la manipulación por vencimiento dé alguna sorpresa y nos divierta un rato, hoy tenemos bostezos de nuevo.


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> la gráfica del SP asusta... :8:
> 
> 
> si estuviera comprado estaria cagadito de miedo... :S
> ...



Psss... le recuerdo que yo estoy vendido... y tambien huelo "raro". :cook:



Spoiler



corto en 10165


----------



## chinclan100 (14 Dic 2010)

OJO a este dato.
Últimas 5 sesiones del futuro del SP.
En horario regular bajó 30 puntos , y por fuera de mercado subió 46 puntos.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Últimas 5 sesiones. Emini por fuera de mercado +46 puntos, en horario regular -30 puntos


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Últimamente en algunos valores veo que nada más se cierra en europa estos caen como moscas y permanecen durante todo el período overnight abajo, justo a las 9 suben repentinamente con fuerte gap y se quedan haciendo lateral durante todo el día en la zona del gap, cuando cierra el mercado vuelta a los bajos fondos para continuar todo el overnight en ese lugar.

Un comportamiento un tanto extraño y muy poco justificado.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2010)

Vamonos de guanos


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

Pensaba que esta subidita era tamaño MM, pero si es él no está solo y le está saliendo bastante bien.



Spoiler



cerrado en 10120



re-edito: uy que feooo... que feo... mientras DAx y Ftse se dan una carrerita arriba, el ibex pelea por parar la caída... y no puede!


----------



## debianita (14 Dic 2010)

Hoy tenemos subastas deuda:

Fecha de la subasta: 14 de diciembre de 2010. 
Letras a 12 y 18 meses

Importe esperado: 2.000 millones euros.

Importe máximo: 3.000 millones de euros.



Fecha de la subasta: 16 de diciembre de 2010.

Obligaciones del Estado a 10 años cupón 4,85% Vto.31/10/2020

Obligaciones del Estado a 15 años cupón 4,65% Vto.30/07/2025

Importe esperado: 2.000 millones euros.

Importe máximo: 3.000 millones de euros.

:baba:

Datos deuda:

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,54% (última actualización 10:02)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,97% (última actualización 10:02)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 257 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 326.82


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

me lo has quitado de los dedos, debianita 



Spoiler



voy a ponerme largo por aquí... 10073 -que sí, que yo tambien me pongo largo, leches


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2010)

Se está rifando un ojete-calor


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

...si yo tambien creo que sí... ese largo, me lo voy a quedar un ratín... pero es que ahora no veo momento de meterme corto. Los grandes tienen información de la subasta que a nosotros tardará en llegarnos. Y ahí nos crujen.



Spoiler



cambie de idea, cerrado el largo en 10063



je! y menos mal que cmabie de idea... parece que ya ni los chinos quieren nuestros papelitos...


----------



## debianita (14 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ...si yo tambien creo que sí... ese largo, me lo voy a quedar un ratín... pero es que ahora no veo momento de meterme corto. Los grandes tienen información de la subasta que a nosotros tardará en llegarnos. Y ahí nos crujen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno parece que los malditos especuladores nos tienen mania :XX:

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,57% (última actualización 10:25)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,97% (última actualización 10:25)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 260 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 326.82

que ganas de que esto se vaya al garete de una vez. Solo empezando de cero se podrá purgar toda esta mierda.


----------



## chinclan100 (14 Dic 2010)

Datos Insiders semana pasada. Ratio 1/177 Compras/Ventas

LaBolsaEnDirecto. Insiders semana del 6 al 10 de diciembre. Ratio 1/177 Compras/Ventas


----------



## debianita (14 Dic 2010)

Subastas:

Letras a 12 meses se adjudican 1.991 millones al 3,520% desde el 2,45% anterior. Letras a 18 meses se adjudican 523 millones con subida del 2,747% a 3,79%

Todo un exito, la crisis de deuda ya pasó, Zparo lo dijo ::


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Subastas:
> 
> Letras a 12 meses se adjudican 1.991 millones al 3,520% desde el 2,45% anterior. Letras a 18 meses se adjudican 523 millones con subida del 2,747% a 3,79%
> 
> Todo un exito, la crisis de deuda ya pasó, Zparo lo dijo ::



No han puesto el bid-to-cover, que sería muy interesante conocerlo en las actuales circunstancias.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No han puesto el bid-to-cover, que sería muy interesante conocerlo en las actuales circunstancias.



Peticiones de 6.816 millones de euros, para adjudicar 2.513.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Peticiones de 6.816 millones de euros, para adjudicar 2.513.



El bid-to-cover es 2.7, pues no es muy alto teniendo en cuenta lo caro que ha salido, esto demuestra que seguimos siendo unos apestados para el mercado.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Dic 2010)

Parece que el ibex convulsiona.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

que cobardicas sois las gacelillas, una bajadita del 1 % engancha gacelas y salen todas por patas, una subasta bastara para sanarnos.

¿ a quien le importan los intereses? lo importante es que den la pasta ( mode politico on ) ya podeis prepararos para ver el 10300 hoy mismo :no:

Market ¿tu que dices? pollastre ya nos dio los niveles del dax asi que solo faltas tu por confirmar mis zulopredicciones


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2010)

Tremendo, vaya mierda de sesión. Llevamos un rango de 18 puntos en toda la mañana para el DAX (!!). Con una banda de trading tan estrecha, incluso el módulo hft4p está sudando tinta para cerrar el objetivo del día.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tremendo, vaya mierda de sesión. Llevamos un rango de 18 puntos en toda la mañana para el DAX (!!). Con una banda de trading tan estrecha, incluso el módulo hft4p está sudando tinta para cerrar el objetivo del día.



Yo esperaba otra cosa de estos días y están resultando ser una cantera inagotable de grandes bostezos


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

cierro ese largo, porque esto no pita y más vale pájaro en mano que burra volando.



Spoiler



cerrado en 10095


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el sentido comun me dice que podemos ver algun recorte a la baja, quizas hoy mismo....... pero siendo semana de vencimientos, rally de navidad y bancos centrales metiendo pasta a palazos..... no acabo de ver bajadas de verdad hasta mediados de Enero o Febrero.
> 
> Ademas segun he leido por aqui son los leoncios los que estan subiendo los indices.....aun faltan las gacelas entrando a ultima hora para ::
> 
> ...



::

Ayer lo único que dije es que la cuña del viernes seguía en pie con proyección por encima de los 10.200, pero ya cumplió y frenó justo en la primera resistencia que encontraba, lo cual no es muy buena señal si se esperan subidas. Por lo demás llevo ya un par de días dando avisos serios de que el recorrido que le puede quedar por arriba es muy limitado y que el próximo movimiento con recorrido va a ser con mucha probabilidad a la baja.

Del día 9:



Claca dijo:


> Atención a la encuesta semanal de sentimiento en España, que hay sorpresas:
> 
> Alcista 50.0% (25%)
> Neutral 14.4% (18.3%)
> ...



Y ayer seguí insistiendo con esa idea... Cuidado con confundir el intradía con la especulación a un plazo más asequible para el resto de los mortales. La cuña era intradía, el resto de comentarios no, y son precisamente estos los que expresan mi opinión, un techo de mercado de corto plazo para seguir cayendo:







Este es el escenario que mi gacélica cabezota tiene en mente, nada fuertemente alcista, lo siento, eso son sólo delirios de los que andan comprados, como Juanlu


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2010)

Vamosss... que salga el Gandalf.....

Thou shalt not pass!


----------



## debianita (14 Dic 2010)

Sr Pollastre me parece que esto no lo arregla ni Glorfindel 8: Mis criteria bien, gracias :XX:


----------



## Stuyvesant (14 Dic 2010)

<div align="center"><iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="720" height="433" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pm7BEQM9Yys?rel=0" frameborder="0"></iframe></div>


----------



## rafaxl (14 Dic 2010)

Vamos parriba pepon!! raro que no pegase petada, hasta el bono español ha bajado ::.

Para variar "buenos" datos de eeuu cuando interesa. Luego tenemos al tito ben...


----------



## donpepito (14 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Los que siguen el mercado NASDAq, recordarán a nuestra amiguita:

Matrixx Initiatives, Inc.: NASDAQ:MTXX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Acabo de llegar ahora a casa. Lástima no haber estado en la sesión de hoy. Como dije ayer http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-62.html#post3611919 el 10035 era un punto muy importante...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

al final de la tarde....

ay de los cortos si rompemos con claridad el 10135 

me he quedado liquido a la espera de ver que pasa


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes señores. A ver si tenemos algo de festival a partir de.....YA


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

La sesión sigue en modo encefalograma plano y el volumen hoy da muy pocas pistas, está siendo similar al de ayer. No es piloto automático y hay bastante actividad, pero parece que cada leoncio vaya por su lado.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

Dentro de poco vamos a tener nuevos chicharrazos donde ponernos cortos, de Cárpatos:



> Cajas de ahorro [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> El presidente de BME anima a las cajas a salir a bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

Happy Marmota's day!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 10145



donde ves el techo market?? sigue valiendo de resistencia esos 10184?


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo techo, he metido pasta y voy detrás hasta que se gire....


No le he dicho antes que empezaba el festival, ¿No ha visto las velas a un minuto cebando?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No tengo techo, he metido pasta y voy detrás hasta que se gire....
> 
> 
> No le he dicho antes que empezaba el festival, ¿No ha visto las velas a un minuto cebando?



ya, pero el 10184 ¿como lo ves? ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2010)

Como ya me conoce...esos 70 puntos son sagrados. Veamos si nos acompañan en el viaje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Como ya me conoce...esos 70 puntos son sagrados. Veamos si nos acompañan en el viaje



pues yo voy a la inversa con stop ahi  pero cerrare con menos pipos de 70 si puedo claro ::

supongo que preguntar donde tienes el stop es mucho preguntar ¿no?


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

cada loco, con su tema...



Spoiler



más cortos al SP en 1245, ésta es la última que abro, suba lo que suba, ya sólo espero liquidar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

dejame adivinar market..... tu stop un poquito debajo del 10130 ienso:

Creo que no me equivoco mucho :no:

No es que te desee ningun mal eh, pero si te salta nos vamos directos a mi objetivo de cierre de cortos

ya veo tus posis market


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> cada loco, con su tema...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sigue Ud. piramidando cortos en pérdidas... tsk tsk... conténgase un poco, hombre. Nadie le garantiza que no tengamos un repentino peponazo de navidad, y se quedaría Ud. fuera de mercado.

¿De veras le merece la pena?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2010)

Esto esta peligroso

Como se ponga a potar velas rojas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

ya van 2 veces que tantean y dos veces que aguanta....veamos la tercera y la vencida 

nada hoyga solo le han dado un pequeño lameton, a ver si muerden de una vez


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sigue Ud. piramidando cortos en pérdidas... tsk tsk... conténgase un poco, hombre. Nadie le garantiza que no tengamos un repentino peponazo de navidad, y se quedaría Ud. fuera de mercado.
> 
> ¿De veras le merece la pena?



Respecto al peponazo, tiene usted razón, puede pasar y me haría mucha pupita. Pero... esperaré un poco más.




Spoiler



cerrado mitad de cortos en 1243,.. y ya les vamos sacando algo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Dic 2010)

parece que ni pa ti ni pa mi market ::

No se si quedarme abierto para mañana o cerrar en tablas ienso:


----------



## Catacrack (14 Dic 2010)

Yo estoy muerto de aburrimiento. A ver si habla ZP y nos vamos al infierno.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2010)

Como están los CDS ni en Navidades vamos a estar tranquilos


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2010)

Hasta mañana señores. A primera hora, es lo que tiene dejar posiciones abiertas.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido de nuevo otro día de confusión pero muchísima actividad, parece que todo apunta a que quieren dejar el pabellón alto para el vencimiento del viernes (o tal vez del jueves, como viene siendo costumbre últimamente)

El día ha tenido muchas más operaciones negativas que positivas, pero las positivas han sido con volumen altísimo, por ejemplo han cruzado en apertura unos 810 contratos a la compra, hacia las 12 y alrededor de mínimos han metido casi 3000 contratos y en general se han pasado la sesión metiendo volúmenes bastante altos, aunque estos que he puesto son los más destacables.

En subasta otro popurri de compras y ventas que al final parece haberse saldado con compras.

En resumen, están haciendo las operaciones típicas de vencimiento con volúmenes altos de compra y confusión de órdenes, aunque ayer no lo veía hoy si que lo tengo bastante claro.


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues yo voy a la inversa con stop ahi  pero cerrare con menos pipos de 70 si puedo claro ::
> 
> supongo que preguntar donde tienes el stop es mucho preguntar ¿no?









Y los anteriores:

Canales: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2362/leoncio3.png

Tonuel: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/3364/tonuel4.png

Pecata: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7123/peca2.png

GAP bajista: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6204/gapbajista.png

HL: http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/221/ltim75.png

PD: Zulo, todavía tengo que pasar a limpio una historieta tuya de hace unos meses. Esa estará dedicada como te prometí inocho:


----------



## debianita (14 Dic 2010)

:XX: Me parto con la caricatura de Zulo, lo has clavado, es igualito que en foto


----------



## pollastre (14 Dic 2010)

jajajajajaja! 

jraaande, jrande!

Si es que míralo, es igualito que en el vídeo de la crisis inmobiliaria :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2010)

:XX::XX::XX:

Muy buenos, claca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Dic 2010)

Mañana botón rojo? Esta mañana me ha ido bien con el. Repito?

¿Porque nos gusta tanto el botón rojo, a los que nos gusta el botón rojo?


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mañana botón rojo? Esta mañana me ha ido bien con el. Repito?
> 
> ¿Porque nos gusta tanto el botón rojo, a los que nos gusta el botón rojo?



Creo que no es momento de pensar en el mañana. Estamos en una zona que puede ser un techo que propicie un buen recorte; lo único que deberíamos vigilar es que el precio siga tranquilo dentro de la zona de freno (10.000-450).

Al menos es como lo veo yo, porque pienso en caídas por debajo de los 9.000.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Dic 2010)

Perdón por este asesinato pero no he podido evitarlo:


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

Congrats, Claca.

Me siguen encantando las de Pecata y Hannibal, son inigualables y no tienen precio


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2010)

Vaya meneitos que le están pegando al dólar-Euro y al SP.

Solo falta ver al SP en 1250 en pocos minutos, vaya pantomima que estamos viviendo....


----------



## kaxkamel (14 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que no es momento de pensar en el mañana. Estamos en una zona que puede ser un techo que propicie un buen recorte; lo único que deberíamos vigilar es que el precio siga tranquilo dentro de la zona de freno (10.000-450).
> 
> Al menos es como lo veo yo, porque pienso en caídas por debajo de los 9.000.



que las veremos no lo duda casi nadie.
la pregunta es CUANDO?


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> que las veremos no lo duda casi nadie.
> la pregunta es CUANDO?



Yo si lo dudo....:rolleye:


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Dic 2010)

Curioso como poco. Atentos a la variación de la rentabilidad del bono y lo que está pasando en el mercado de divisas y americano ahora mismo....

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...ry-buying-plan-maintains-record-stimulus.html


----------



## rafaxl (14 Dic 2010)

DJ 11k5 power!!! yes he can!!


----------



## Condor (14 Dic 2010)

Bajar a 9000? El suelo es 10000, para los 9000 y más abajo habría que esperar un poco.

Es sólo un poco de paciencia y de determinadas noticias.


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Bajar a 9000? El suelo es 10000, para los 9000 y más abajo habría que esperar un poco.
> 
> Es sólo un poco de paciencia y de determinadas noticias.



Es cuestión de un próximo ataque a la deuda periférica (para España sí que será la puntilla). Ahí veremos el índice por debajo de los 9.000.

Me resulta muy significativo al SP500 tan pepón y al Chulibex haciendo el zángano. Lo de la rentabilidad de los bonos anclada en el 5,50%-5,60% es de chiste. Le van a meter un buen hostión al alza.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (14 Dic 2010)

Estamos, clarísimamente, agotando a las gacelas en el SP, sacándoles las sangre y la pulpa, agotándolas y dándoles cuartelillo y animándolas a superarse un poco más.

Los leoncios son como Muhammad Ali frente a Joe Frazier, tienen a la gacela agotada totalmente y en vez de tumbarla la dejan recuperarse para poder darle más golpes.

La duda que me queda es si MarketMaker juega a lo mismo en el Ibex o es que tiene unos stops automáticos tan colosales que le importa un pito el peligro.

PD: Estoy haciendo unos gifs animados de zuloman que si se los toma a mal me enchironan. ::

PD2: Que alguien me explique los movimientos en el futuro del Ibex posteriores al cierre, los datos de Interdín me dan una operación de 500 contratos a las 18 :15 ¡WTF!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Dic 2010)

que ha pasado hoy con DPTR?????? casi un 10% up...... por fin da resultados aguantar. creo que alguien comentó que podían subirla mucho esta navidad.... alguien la sigue?????


----------



## Condor (14 Dic 2010)

Hablando de noticias:

Una juez ordena registrar la sede del BBVA para investigar las condiciones de sus hipotecas | elmundo.es


----------



## Claca (14 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> que las veremos no lo duda casi nadie.
> la pregunta es CUANDO?



El cuándo yo no lo puedo determinar. Para mí lo importante es ver que el precio frena justo donde lo tenía previsto. Si se tira ahí un día o semanas a mí me da igual mientras no demuestre fuerza, pues la inercia que lleva lo arrastrará mucho más abajo. La alegría con la que el IBEX se despeñaba sirvió para fijar unos objetivos bajistas que siguen ahí. Pese a ello yo mismo dije el día 26 lo siguiente:



Claca dijo:


> En cuanto a la bolsa, asustar un poco más, convencer a los cortos y rebote al canto. Afinando un poco, creo que *esta vez* no se perderán los 9.300. Los 10.000 en pocas semanas deberían verse.



Al final fueron los 9.200, por lo demás, todo marcha según lo previsto, frenando en la zona de trincheras propuesta en mensajes anteriores. Hay que tener paciencia. En mi opinión, ahora mismo lo más prudente es liquidar posiciones compradoras y esperar acontecimientos.



Mulder dijo:


> Yo si lo dudo....:rolleye:



No estaría de más un diagnóstico, Doc, a mí me gustaría saber qué escenario tienes en mente


----------



## pepo0 (14 Dic 2010)

Buenas noches,

Unas preguntas ... ¿qué os parece este producto? ¿mucho riesgo para lo que ofrecen?

InversorNEWS

a mí me huele a una especie de preferentes
ó
es como comprar al POP a precio actual y rezar para cuando tenga que convertirlas que esté por encima del precio de compra actual para ganar algo??

¿mejor me espero a ver las imposiciones a plazo fijo un poco mejor?

Gracias


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que ha pasado hoy con DPTR?????? casi un 10% up...... por fin da resultados aguantar. creo que alguien comentó que podían subirla mucho esta navidad.... alguien la sigue?????



Parece que están haciendo buen uso de los créditos concedidos y pueden explotar las reservas probadas de gas que poseen.



> ,DELTA has been applying for multiple dozen drilling permit on its VEGA and NORTH VEGA acreages. Also the timing is about right for them to announce positive news concerning their 15,000 ft. deep Niobrara play in NORTH VEGA. All this mumbo-jumbo about the new CREDIT FACILITY is an done deal and larger issues like drilling and production of natural gas will take center stage, especially with production pipeline commitments to fulfill. To include the fact that the RUBY pipeline will be ready to take gas next March.



Por otro lado a DPTR se le acaba el tiempo para seguir en el NASdaq. En verano le dieron 6 meses para que su cotización volviera a estar por encima de 1$. Tiene hasta el 7 de febrero.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

Treasuries extended gains after Moody’s Investors Service said it had put Spain’s credit rating on review for a possible downgrade.

The yield on the benchmark 10-year note fell six basis points to 3.43 percent as of 6:17 a.m. in London, according to BGCantor Market Data.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...eeps-buying-debt-cutting-currency-demand.html


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!



Claca dijo:


> No estaría de más un diagnóstico, Doc, a mí me gustaría saber qué escenario tienes en mente



Este es un gráfico del Ibex mensual a largo plazo:







Como se puede observar tenemos ciclos de subidas y bajadas perfectamente delineados, el último máximo y mínimo importantes se hicieron justo al mes siguiente de cumplir el ciclo.

El escenario aun no está confirmado pero se confirmará cuando lleguemos a los 11.000 puntos, si llegamos a los 8500 se desharía el escenario o, mejor dicho, deberíamos prepararnos para 5 años de bajadas seguidos.

Sin embargo, la mayoría de empresas del Ibex ya están muy diversificadas en el exterior, los grandes bancos ya solo tienen alrededor de un 17% de su negocio en España, así que a pesar de que la crisis se pueda intensificar para nosotros (los de a pie) no creo lo haga para el Ibex.


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

Guanos días 

Moody's estudia rebajar la calificación de la deuda española - Economía - El Periódico

Como vienen los futuros de hermosos :rolleye:


EDIT: MM lo habia dicho antes ... Anyway, hoy pinta rojo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (15 Dic 2010)

La tendencia no es tu amiga, todo está preparado para que la peña se crea que algo ha entrado en tendencia y entonces ZAS!!! en toda la boca.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

Nada, los usanos quieren hacer pole cuanto antes llegando a los 1250


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

Quien quiera papel que venga a pedírmelo, que tengo para empapelar el Banco España entero. Ahora el que lo quiera...va a tener que pagar caro.

Si no me veo en la ruina más absoluta::


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quien quiera papel que venga a pedírmelo, que tengo para empapelar el Banco España entero. Ahora el que lo quiera...va a tener que pagar caro.
> 
> Si no me veo en la ruina más absoluta::



Me presta el papel unos dias? :fiufiu:


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me presta el papel unos dias? :fiufiu:



En unos minutos se lo digo....:


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

:baba: :baba: :baba: nuevemil :XX: :XX:

EDIT: MM arriba ese animo, las hostias le hacen más fuerte a uno, se lo dice una gacela llena de cicatrices ::


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No tiene porqué...volvemos a estar largos desde 10104...
> 
> Podría pasar en caso de perder los 10135, para coger fuerza más abajo....sin perder los 10094. 10070 sería peligroso porque podría llevarnos a perder los 10.000 (9948)




Del día 13....:cook:

Os comento: Venta en apertura, al perder los 10.070, entrada en los 10.000 rebota pero me vuelven a fulminar al perder los 10.000. 
Ahora dentro de nuevo....stop ajustados con ligeros beneficios...vamos a ver si recuperamos

Al bono a 10 años le están dando fuerte..esto es una caja de bombas.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

Pues yo creo que llegará en un pis pas a los 10200. Esto ha sido un bache ocasional.

Ahora, lo que venga después...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Dic 2010)

Me encanta el rojo.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

No os digo el objetivo porque me llamáis loco.....

Sr. Pepitoria San Pepón le oiga, pero como el bono llegue a5,7x...va a ser que no...porque salgo por patas.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No os digo el objetivo porque me llamáis loco.....
> 
> Sr. Pepitoria San Pepón le oiga, pero como el bono llegue a5,7x...va a ser que no...porque salgo por patas.




De todas formas, en mi opinión arriesga Ud. mucho buscando un swing largo tan grande, a escasas 72 horas de vencimientos anuales... si deciden desplomar mañana o el propio Viernes, va bene. Pero si decidieran hacerlo hoy....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quien quiera papel que venga a pedírmelo, que tengo para empapelar el Banco España entero. Ahora el que lo quiera...va a tener que pagar caro.
> 
> Si no me veo en la ruina más absoluta::



Yo pensaba que lo de las posiciones de ayer era coña, el día antes las habías cerrado todas y pensaba que los próximos días no ibas a dejar posiciones abiertas.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas, en mi opinión arriesga Ud. mucho buscando un swing largo tan grande, a escasas 72 horas de vencimientos anuales... si deciden desplomar mañana o el propio Viernes, va bene. Pero si decidieran hacerlo hoy....



En los días de riesgo es cuando se gana dinero de verdad.....o cuando se pierde


La hora de la verdad amigos....o triunfamos o cierro el chiringuito por hoy.


----------



## creative (15 Dic 2010)

Ahora hasta el martes queviene baja la bolsa un 10 % de forma progresiva, Zp sale a lanzar nuevas medidas y recupera un 8 % hasta la proxima venta de deuda publico, informes economicos ect... asi va a ser la bolsa esta 2011, para acabar en Diciembre del 2011 entre 7000 o 8000 puntos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (15 Dic 2010)

Kepler ha recortado el precio objetivo de Santander desde 10,86 a 9,5 euros por acción, aunque mantiene el consejo de comprar.


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Dic 2010)

me podriais indicar una pagina donde se vea el mercado continuo en tiempo real? gracias


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2010)

Estimado Market Maker, mucho me temo que hoy no hay mucho que hacer vestido de largos.



Spoiler



largo 9966 a 9978 ya de vuelta, porque no le veo esperanza


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2010)

Creo que voy a dejar de operar y hacerse asesor-indicador con patas. Lean mis reflexiones, hagan lo contrario a lo que sugiero y ganen dinero.

Si aún así voy haciendo caja, qué no haría si además acertara, oiga!!


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, Mulder. Yo a tan largo plazo voy completamente perdido, así que lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Quien quiera papel que venga a pedírmelo, que tengo para empapelar el Banco España entero. Ahora el que lo quiera...va a tener que pagar caro.
> 
> Si no me veo en la ruina más absoluta::



creo que no hice mal conservando mis cortos ayer 

market ¿ eres capaz de ver el suelo desde ahi para hoy o te queda muy abajo ? ::

Y tu pollastre ¿ que me dices de los niveles del dax ienso: , ¿para cuando estara la niña dando niveles en varios indices ?


Pues no se que hacer ahora, lo mismo bajamos un 5 % que recuperamos lo perdido........en cualquier momento puede aparecer la merkel disfrazada de Zapatero hablando en el congreso de los diputados y anunciando la reforma de las pensiones y la refrma laboral ienso:

Esto es una loteria total, menos mal qye de momento ya tengo una buena pedrea  .... no se si ir a por el gordo de los 8500 o mantenerme hasta los 11000 cerrando cortos y poniendome largo :

EDITO: Pues me la juego al azar, stop a 30 pipos arriba y si baja a cobrar y si sube tambien


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que no hice mal conservando mis cortos ayer
> 
> market ¿ eres capaz de ver el suelo desde ahi para hoy o te queda muy abajo ? ::
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-66.html#post3616375 

Mañana hay reunión en Europa ¿no? Supongo que de ahí saldrá algo que moverá los mercados. Por encima de los 9.830, es altamente probable volver sobre los 10.200.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-caminito-de-los-17-000-a-66.html#post3616375
> 
> Mañana hay reunión en Europa ¿no? Supongo que de ahí saldrá algo que moverá los mercados. Por encima de los 9.830, es altamente probable volver sobre los 10.200.



jrande como siempre tu viñeta.......solo le falta un detallito :: ....mientras market me enseña esa cabeza de gacela amenazante yo deberia portar un tocho defensivo 

Al final parece que le he colocado al leon un pisito en 2005 a precio de palacio de versalles :XX: ( sin acritud eh market  )

edito: si perdemos los 9930 creo que las maquinitas van a volar los stops por los aires ......aunque parece que el tramo 9945-9970 esta dificil de romper.

Le regalo una piruleta al que adivine donde esta mi stop


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> jrande como siempre tu viñeta.......solo le falta un detallito :: ....mientras market me enseña esa cabeza de gacela amenazante yo deberia portar un tocho defensivo
> 
> Al final parece que le he colocado al leon un pisito en 2005 a precio de palacio de versalles :XX: ( sin acritud eh market  )
> 
> ...



en 8001:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en 8001:XX::XX::XX:



hay que adivinar el sotp, no el objetivo......que por cierto lo ha clavado usted ::

Claca si rompemos el 9930 y nos vamos a 9830 antes de que me salte el sopt cerrare cortos y le echare una manita a market para volver a esos 10200 , coincido casi al milimetro con tu opinion.

edito: impresiona ver como intentan sujetarlo en 9945 pero cada vez que lo tocamos le van lamiendo posis, me temo que tarde o temprano se les acaba la gasolina y claudican.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

el 9945 tocado y hundido.....ahora hay que ver si retrasan las defensas al 9930 o si directamente entregan el castillo 

Desde luego los que estan sujetando esto tienen pasta en abundancia, me temo que tendra que venir la caballeria a poner orden aqui.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

me han saltado el sotp los muy cabrones :: bueno, me tendre que conformar con "solo" esos casi 200 pipos ::

¿ y ahora que que ?:

HOYGAN ¿ pero que esta pasando aqui ? guano del bueno y solo hablo yo en el hilo ¿estabais todos largos o que coño esta pasando ?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me han saltado el sotp los muy cabrones :: bueno, me tendre que conformar con "solo" esos casi 200 pipos ::
> 
> *¿ y ahora que que ?*:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



no lo creo, para mi que aun no hemos visto el suelo definitivo.

Yo en liquidez y con las pusvis a buen recaudo hasta que vea que pasa :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto otra vez en 9990


----------



## necho (15 Dic 2010)

Por aquí el DAX está con la menstru también...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me han saltado el sotp los muy cabrones :: bueno, me tendre que conformar con "solo" esos casi 200 pipos ::
> 
> ¿ y ahora que que ?:
> 
> HOYGAN ¿ pero que esta pasando aqui ? guano del bueno y solo hablo yo en el hilo ¿estabais todos largos o que coño esta pasando ?



Tengo en mente gifs animados del capitán zulomán, ¿intervendrá la Guardia Civil si lo hago?


----------



## necho (15 Dic 2010)

Yo largo con BEIERSDORF (DAX) :: a ver hasta cuando el dolor se hace insoportable :S


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tengo en mente gifs animados del capitán zulomán, ¿intervendrá la Guardia Civil si lo hago?



igual lo militarizan, pero no sere yo quien lo haga 

ah, y pongase corto antes de que rompa el 9970, despues no le dara tiempo :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> igual lo militarizan, pero no sere yo quien lo haga
> 
> ah, y pongase corto antes de que rompa el 9970, despues no le dara tiempo :no:



Mis cortos hace tiempo que están en verde.

Te pasaré los gifs a ti por privado para que les des el visto bueno, no se presenten en mi puerta dos tipos grandes y fuertes de parte de alguna inmobiliaria.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Dic 2010)

por lo visto el indice manufacturero en usa ha sido mejor de lo que se esperaba...... eso puede tener importancia para la bolsa???????


----------



## necho (15 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por lo visto el indice manufacturero en usa ha sido mejor de lo que se esperaba...... eso puede tener importancia para la bolsa???????



Hasta si el Papa Benedicto se echa un pedo puede tener importancia para la bolsa. Bahh, no le hagas mucho caso a esta gacelilla que ya está delirando...


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tengo en mente gifs animados del capitán zulomán, ¿intervendrá la Guardia Civil si lo hago?



Igual te manda a su amigo el morenito bien dotado... que estará deseoso de conocer gente nueva.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

curiosa y preocupante la ausencia de pollastre y market ienso:

si al menos mulder diera su opinion sobre hoy ya tendria un indicador de sentimiento contrario en el que basarme  ( sin acritud eh  ) ya sabe que me gusta provocarle de vez en cuando


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



zuloman dijo:


> curiosa y preocupante la ausencia de pollastre y market ienso:
> 
> si al menos mulder diera su opinion sobre hoy ya tendria un indicador de sentimiento contrario en el que basarme  ( sin acritud eh  ) ya sabe que me gusta provocarle de vez en cuando



Llevo unos días corto y esta mañana no he cerrado en mi objetivo por un pelo, pero sigo manteniendo el corto ¡sé que llegará!


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> curiosa y preocupante la ausencia de pollastre y market ienso:
> 
> si al menos mulder diera su opinion sobre hoy ya tendria un indicador de sentimiento contrario en el que basarme  ( sin acritud eh  ) ya sabe que me gusta provocarle de vez en cuando



yo ando por aquí, mas liado que la pata un romano, arañando.

Aguantando la base del canal, y sacando pequeños bocados, a ver si recupero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> yo ando por aquí, mas liado que la pata un romano, arañando.
> 
> Aguantando la base del canal, y *sacando pequeños bocados, a ver si recupero*.



operatiba zulomanica de 30 en 30 pipos mientras dure el lateral eh 

Pues ojito que cuando rompa rompera con fuerza , espero que cila usted bien sus stops :no:


ojooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! leones fuera movimiento brusco ya !!!!


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> operatiba zulomanica de 30 en 30 pipos mientras dure el lateral eh
> 
> Pues ojito que cuando rompa rompera con fuerza , espero que cila usted bien sus stops :no:
> 
> ...




Ahhh y con la esperanza de pegar un buen pelotazo...ya dije esta mañana que si dijera el objetivo sería un loco de atar....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> igual lo militarizan, pero no sere yo quien lo haga
> 
> ah, y pongase corto antes de que rompa el 9970, despues no le dara tiempo :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahhh y con la esperanza de pegar un buen pelotazo...ya dije esta mañana que si dijera el objetivo sería un loco de atar....



¿termina en ... 200? :rolleye:

(acuerdese de las velitas)


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> curiosa y preocupante la ausencia de pollastre y market ienso:
> 
> si al menos mulder diera su opinion sobre hoy ya tendria un indicador de sentimiento contrario en el que basarme  ( sin acritud eh  ) ya sabe que me gusta provocarle de vez en cuando



Oh, vamos... Nunca le abandonaría a su suerte, ya lo sabe. Al menos no mientras me dure el vino que me estoy tomando ahora mismo xDD

Les observo atentamente desde mi loliphone... A Ud., al discolo MarketMaker, al incipiente artista digital BL... Es solo que el teclado del loliphone es un porculo brutal, por eso escribo poco. 

Ahora cuando vuelva ya le cuento mas cositas mientras espero el 7024 en el daxie...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre y market coinciden :8:


Spoiler



cierro cotos con -50 pipos y me pongo largo


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre y market coinciden :8:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ya estoy en verde...ahora con la "alegría" que da una pomada refrescante de niño en culo escocido. Veamos si encima cierro la jornada de forma triunfal::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya estoy en verde...ahora con la "alegría" que da una pomada refrescante de niño en culo escocido. Veamos si encima cierro la jornada de forma triunfal::



pues yo ahora me dedico a pipear para recuperar esos 50 pipos perdidos corto, ya he recuperado la mitad :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

Dale Pepon duro al higado


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

Para variar seguimos con la puta pantomima de siempre. Me descojono por no llorar.

P.D.: esta mañana he estado en media-markt a mirar unas cosas y no os podeis creer como estaba aquello con lo de "las planchas pal pelo a 2 leuros". Nunca imagine que la raza humana fuera tan imbécil y rupestre.


----------



## Claca (15 Dic 2010)

El DAX parece que tiene un cohete atadado al culo, pero si analizamos el gráfico, vemos que la fuerza de la subida se ha suavizado mucho y la limpieza del gráfico deja paso a movimientos penosos con mucha congestión. Es normal, tal y como vengo repitiendo desde hace ya semanas, es muy probable que este índice vaya a realizar un techo. Esto, eso sí, no significa que haya que buscar cortos inmediatamente, pero la cautela a la hora de abrir posiciones largas es imprescindible y las miras deben ser absolutamente cortoplacistas, siendo más esta una zona de venta que una de compra:







La referencia que di hace tiempo como zona para empezar a frenar fueron los 850-950. Se han superado, pero han cumplido perfectamente su función, arrancando gran parte de la alegría alcista, por lo que el escenario sigue en marcha y el precio avanza despacio en rangos muy estrechos y repetidos entre sesiones. 







A corto plazo el DAX sigue claramente alcista, pero el cambio de rumbo que parece estar gestándose desaconseja intentar aprovechar la tendencia. El expansivo señalado en rojo sigue plenamente vigente a pesar de haber sido superado. Para que la ruptura sea válida, el movimiento al alza debería ser contundente y no tímido y débil como lo estamos viendo ahora.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

El sp tiene una resistencia fuerte (gandalfnopasaras) en los 1245 

Ya van dos intentos. Si no los supera con fuerza el chiringuito se nos va abajo


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Para variar seguimos con la puta pantomima de siempre. Me descojono por no llorar.
> 
> P.D.: esta mañana he estado en media-markt a mirar unas cosas y no os podeis creer como estaba aquello con lo de "las planchas pal pelo a 2 leuros". Nunca imagine que la raza humana fuera tan imbécil y rupestre.



pero como vas a comprar a media mark :8::8:.

sinceramente me considero un TONTO de remate, ya que ir a esos almacenes me parece mas peligroso que ponerse largo ahora en URBAS


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

uoooo... jajo jajota... saltó el SP exactamente en... el 7024 del daxie.

Tal y como dijimossss, mi tessssoro. Si es que van como locos.

Alê alê, le corbusier, a dormir la siesta ya ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> creo que no hice mal conservando mis cortos ayer
> 
> Y tu pollastre ¿ que me dices de los niveles del dax ienso: , ¿para cuando estara la niña dando niveles en varios indices ?




Bue, tenemos un pequeño "inconveniente"... funcionar, ya funciona... y da niveles en N stocks concurrentemente.... los que tú quieras... peeeero... si para un sólo stock venía tardando unas 24 horas en recalcular todo el tema... pues ahora para cuatro (ibex, dow, sp, dax) se está tomando su tiempo... exactamente 4X... considerando que empecé a recalcular ayer, pues...

vamos, que si para el Viernes lo tengo operativo, gracias. Además, por ser esta modificación de versión "fuertecilla", todos los cálculos anteriores no valen, así que no puedo utilizar la nueva versión hasta que los cálculos nuevos estén disponibles.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

El Ibex está haciendo una taza y ahora mismo el asa, hay dos zonas claras de fallo y confirmación de la figura, pero claro estas cosas tan claras pasan cuando se está a punto de cerrar la sesión ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Yo hoy he perdido 95 pipos en dos operaciones. Tenía el stop en 9940. Cosas que pasan...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Yo hoy he perdido 95 pipos en dos operaciones. Tenía el stop en 9940. Cosas que pasan...
> 
> Saludos...




95 pipolettos es "noticeable", pero tampoco nada que te deba quitar el sueño... además, con los días anteriores cojonudos que tú estabas sacando, entiendo que tendrás "problemas cero" ahora mismo :Aplauso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 95 pipolettos es "noticeable", pero tampoco nada que te deba quitar el sueño... además, con los días anteriores cojonudos que tú estabas sacando, entiendo que tendrás "problemas cero" ahora mismo :Aplauso:



Sí, había encadenado 15/15 en operaciones positivas, y las dos de hoy negativas por saltar el stop. Lo que da rabia es que sea en el mínimo del día, y veas que habías acertado el movimiento, pero es uno de los handicaps de este "negocio/trabajo"... 

En fin, aprender de lo visto hoy y a buscar otra entrada...

Saludos...

PD: Lo he puesto aunque no haya puesto la entrada y la salida en tiempo real, porque hay mucha gente que lee y a lo mejor se lleva una visión errónea del mercado. Solo suelen postearse las positivas, y desde fuera, el mercado acaba pareciendo "jauja"...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero como vas a comprar a media mark :8::8:.
> 
> sinceramente me considero un TONTO de remate, ya que ir a esos almacenes me parece mas peligroso que ponerse largo ahora en URBAS



Yo he estado mirando precios para comprar un ordenador y son bastante careros.

Al final he decidido comprarlo por piezas y hacerlo a mi gusto, ahí también me he llevado sorpresas, miras todas las tiendas españolas de componentes tipo pcbox y te crees que has encontrado las piezas que quieres al mejor precio...

... luego buscas en google "pc components uk" y resulta que a la primera de cambio (euro/libra, jeje) te encuentras lo mismo un 40% más barato.

Y porque no me atrevo a pedirlo a USA por el tema de aduanas, impuestos, etc...

Y luego se quejarán de que se fugan los capitales y que el dinero no circula en España.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, ya que abundan los informáticos, lo flipo con los SSD, estoy poniéndome al día de tecnologías y esto es el fin de los insufribles archivos de paginación.

Pollastre, si andas por ahí, agradecería una rápida actualización en tema de procesadores y memorias, que me parece que estás a la última.

ED. Además tiene música chula:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Jtjw-_XTTI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Jtjw-_XTTI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo he estado mirando precios para comprar un ordenador y son bastante careros.
> 
> Al final he decidido comprarlo por piezas y hacerlo a mi gusto, ahí también me he llevado sorpresas, miras todas las tiendas españolas de componentes tipo pcbox y te crees que has encontrado las piezas que quieres al mejor precio...
> 
> ...



Pues yo la última ampliación de RAM la pedí a Amazon (UK), a mitad de precio de lo que me pedían en las tiendas de por aquí, incluido Media Markt, y encima me la enviaron a una agencia de transportes que está casi enfrente de mi casa también.

Ni una sola queja, oiga!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo la última ampliación de RAM la pedí a Amazon (UK), a mitad de precio de lo que me pedían en las tiendas de por aquí, incluido Media Markt, y encima me la enviaron a una agencia de transportes que está casi enfrente de mi casa también.
> 
> Ni una sola queja, oiga!



Vamos, que sí, que me lo recomiendas ¿no?, es que me da palo pedir tantas cosas y tan voluminosas por correo, voy a intentar pedirlo todo a la misma tienda para que sea un único envío.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que abundan los informáticos, lo flipo con los SSD, estoy poniéndome al día de tecnologías y esto es el fin de los insufribles archivos de paginación.
> 
> Pollastre, si andas por ahí, agradecería una rápida actualización en tema de procesadores y memorias, que me parece que estás a la última.




Ojete calor, que no es oro todo lo que reluce.

Los SSDs "del pueblo" (esto es, los que actualmente están por debajo de €500) tienen unos tiempos de acceso aleatorio (random_seek) bastante... regulares. Es complicado que un SSD "del pueblo" compita con un buen HD mecánico _todavía_. Léase un Velociraptor, por ejemplo.

No me cabe duda que, antes o despues, barrerán a los HDs mecánicos. Pero aún no estamos ahí. Por otra parte, para almacenamientos masivos (terabytes) estamos todavía lejos de que la relación precio/Mb sea asequible.

Al respecto de tu pregunta, CPUs y RAM: indudablemente me iría a por un core i7 con su placa base correspondiente; han bajado mucho de precio de un año a esta parte, ahora son más que asequibles.

Admiten DDR3 en triple canal, hasta un máximo de 24Gb (de sobras para usos normales). Como ejemplo, yo mismo en los clusters de cálculo de la niña uso 12Gb ( 2 bancos x 3 slots x 2Gb/slot) y voy sobrado.

Un core i7 te da cuatro núcleos físicos (8 con hyperthread, que es algo así como desdoblar un núcleo físico en dos núcleos "virtuales"). Al final del día, eres capaz de ejecutar 8 threads simultáneamente (con ciertas limitaciones por el tema del HT, pero vamos, 8 threads al fin y al cabo). Yo ahora estoy migrando a Xeon de doble socket (24 threads) pero hasta hace bien poco tiraba con varios i7 de 8 threads, y no me iba mal del todo.

Con eso debería sobrarle potencia al 98% de los usuarios.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero como vas a comprar a media mark :8::8:.
> 
> sinceramente me considero un TONTO de remate, ya que ir a esos almacenes me parece mas peligroso que ponerse largo ahora en URBAS



Efectivamente no suelo ir a comprar ahi, el tiempo libre mata. Para lo mio me abastezco en pcbox que bueno no tiene malos precios (comparado con estos sitios), el resto por Internet. Despues de la "es"-periencia de hoy eones habran de pasar para que vuelva yo ahí.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Vamos, que sí, que me lo recomiendas ¿no?, es que me da palo pedir tantas cosas y tan voluminosas por correo, voy a intentar pedirlo todo a la misma tienda para que sea un único envío.



Pues no te cortes. Yo pedi a eeuu un PMA para un aerogenerador cuyo peso era de unos 20-25kg y unas palas de 1,5 metros y a la puerta de casa. Y un 50-60% mas barato que aqui.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo pensaba que lo de las posiciones de ayer era coña, el día antes las habías cerrado todas y pensaba que los próximos días no ibas a dejar posiciones abiertas.



Hamijo, las coñas con operaciones no me gustan. 
Hoy ha tocado tener un buen correctivo a la apertura, pues nada, se acepta. 
Lo que nadie se va a creer es que un operador por mucho capital o muy bueno que sea nunca falla....solo tiene menos posibilidades de perder

Aunque no me negará que un buen porcentaje de aciertos tengo...


Hasta mañana...más y mejor.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

Hablando de comprar cosas fuera... a ver si sabéis, es que quería comprar una cámara de video en amazon, pero en USA creo que tienen diferente sistema al de aquí, ¿tendré problemas? ¿O eso era antes? He leído opiniones en internet pero son un poco antiguas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

Vaya ventas en subasta, aunque con el vencimiento tan cerca no me fío mucho de los datos de volumen.


----------



## Abner (15 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Pues no te cortes. Yo pedi a eeuu un PMA para un aerogenerador cuyo peso era de unos 20-25kg y unas palas de 1,5 metros y a la puerta de casa. Y un 50-60% mas barato que aqui.



¿Preparándose para el Mad Max? 

Haga como en la película hombre, invierta en una granja de puercos para aprovechar el gas metano de la mierda de los marranos ::


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

Pecata, el tema de las aduanas hay que tenerlo presente, seguramente de metan un palo (lo digo por experiencia propia : Me encanta Amazon suelo comprar bastante, has mirado en amazon uk, fr y de?

EL tema de los aerogeneradores me interesa  he estado documentandome sobre el tema (conexión aislada+placas solares+ aerogenerador). Rafaxl dominas el tema? Que marcas recomiendas? 

PD: Estamos fatal ::


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2010)

Bueno, pues acabo de llegar, pensando en los estropicios hechos a mis cortos que tendría que ver a estas horas... pero en su lugar me encuentro con que me ponen la cosa a tiro para cerrar la posición que dejé ayer... No voy a esperar a ver los 40 de nuevo.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

debianita, de momento estoy mirando por encima ya que no me urge, y la tecnología en pocos meses cambia una barbaridad, pero en amazon USA creo que te cobran ya lo de la aduana por adelantado, te lo incluyen en el precio.

el otro día me llegó un paquetito de amazon UK, lo pedí el día 6 y el 13 ya lo tenía en casa, empaquetadito y perfecto, a mitad de precio de lo que cuesta aquí.

P.D. ¿Para que coño utilizáis un aerogenerador? ¿lo ponéis en el jardín? ¿es muy grande?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor, que no es oro todo lo que reluce.
> 
> Los SSDs "del pueblo" (esto es, los que actualmente están por debajo de €500) tienen unos tiempos de acceso aleatorio (random_seek) bastante... regulares. Es complicado que un SSD "del pueblo" compita con un buen HD mecánico _todavía_. Léase un Velociraptor, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Leñe, también es casualidad que me digas eso, precisamente me había convencido este vídeo:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MhYYx9ckR4Y?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MhYYx9ckR4Y?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Estos SSD leen y escriben a 300mb/s, según tengo entendido, si pones 2 en raid llegas a límite de la conexión SATAII.

Pero de eso de acceso aleatorio no tenía ni idea. :8:


----------



## Abner (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> debianita, de momento estoy mirando por encima ya que no me urge, y la tecnología en pocos meses cambia una barbaridad, pero en amazon USA creo que te cobran ya lo de la aduana por adelantado, te lo incluyen en el precio.
> 
> el otro día me llegó un paquetito de amazon UK, lo pedí el día 6 y el 13 ya lo tenía en casa, empaquetadito y perfecto, a mitad de precio de lo que cuesta aquí.
> 
> P.D. ¿Para que coño utilizáis un aerogenerador? ¿lo ponéis en el jardín? ¿es muy grande?



Joder, pues yo creía que el tema de comprar fuera de España se había puesto muy jodido. De hecho, ahora mismo no encuentro el hilo, pero había una especie de empresa privada, adjudicataría del servicio de inspección de aduanas, que estaba jodiendo una barbaridad....

Lo más cercano que he encontrado es esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/150683-warning-aduana.html


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido otro día de gran actividad y volúmenes altísimos y fuera de lo normal, aunque solo hemos tenido 3 fases claramente diferenciadas en este tipo de volúmenes tan altos que resumo a continuación: Ventas hasta las 11:15 (unos 1263 contratos en total), compras hasta 16:40 (unos 3068 contratos en total) y ventas hasta el final de la sesión, incluida la subasta (unos 1513 contratos en total), ganan las compras por un poco.

Pongo este recuento porque hoy hemos vuelto a tener otro día lleno de ordenes en todos los sentidos y mucha confusión, aunque se ve en el saldo como los paquetes más de 100 contratos han ido más por el lado negativo y los que tenían entre 50 y 99 contratos al alza. Hay que recordar que los leoncios muchas veces hacen una cosa con los paquetes grandes y otra muy distinta con los paquetes pequeños, la inmensa mayoría de veces los paquetes pequeños suelen ser los que siguen mejor al mercado, pero hay muchos más y es más complicado seguir la pista.

En subasta han vendido claramente y además con un volumen fuera de lo normal.

En resumen, parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana y parecen algo nerviosos porque están creando mucha confusión con altos volúmenes de compra y venta, además al estar ya tan cerca de vencimiento cada sesión es menos de fiar. Hoy me da la impresión de que unos han comprado de cara a vencimiento y otros ya están saliendo por patas.


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> debianita, de momento estoy mirando por encima ya que no me urge, y la tecnología en pocos meses cambia una barbaridad, pero en amazon USA creo que te cobran ya lo de la aduana por adelantado, te lo incluyen en el precio.
> 
> el otro día me llegó un paquetito de amazon UK, lo pedí el día 6 y el 13 ya lo tenía en casa, empaquetadito y perfecto, a mitad de precio de lo que cuesta aquí.
> 
> P.D. ¿Para que coño utilizáis un aerogenerador? ¿lo ponéis en el jardín? ¿es muy grande?




Si, es cierto, te hacen una estimación de la tajada de las aduanas... En cuanto a las diferencias entre usa/uropa era sistema de tv NTSC (usa) y PAL (hispanistan) pero dudo que esto tenga mucha importancia hoy en dia. La camara te grabará videos en formato "standard" que podrás reproducir en cualquier PC. No se si conectando la camara directamente a la TV tendrias algun problema ienso: ... Soy bastante profano en el tema, simplemente intento ayudar a la unica dama del hilo o

El aerogeneradores, depositos, 9mm, munición, tirachinas, latunes, arcones etc ... son normales en las casas de los madmaxistas 

PD: Tengo un compi que curra en una tienda de electrodomesticos, ayer un "caballero" le compro varios arcones y frigos, al cabo de un rato volvio a por un par más ... eran para su casa, fijo que es forero :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> P.D. ¿Para que coño utilizáis un aerogenerador? ¿lo ponéis en el jardín? ¿es muy grande?



Que no te líen, huye mientras puedas, estos don son gamusinos pillados de los peores.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

Si estás decidido a probar el tema SSD, te recomiendo que cojas uno en el entorno de los 256Gb y lo uses como boot (disco de arranque, vamos, el que aloja el sistema operativo). Así te irás haciendo una idea de cómo rinden.

Las tasas de transferencia que mencionas son ciertas (al menos, teóricamente), pero sólo para transferencias secuenciales.... que suele ser el caso para archivos grandes y discos duros con poco trasiego (i.e., poca fragmentación). Point in case: un disco duro con películas grabadas.

Pero claro, no suele ser ese el caso, sobre todo cuando hablamos de capacidades (en este momento) inferiores a los 512Gb. Suelen usarse como discos de boot, de datos... y esos, hamijo mío... esos sí que fragmentan más que una granada. Ahí es donde salen las debilidades de la tecnología SSD actual.





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Leñe, también es casualidad que me digas eso, precisamente me había convencido este vídeo:
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MhYYx9ckR4Y?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MhYYx9ckR4Y?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


----------



## pyn (15 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Hoy ha sido otro día de gran actividad y volúmenes altísimos y fuera de lo normal, aunque solo hemos tenido 3 fases claramente diferenciadas en este tipo de volúmenes tan altos que resumo a continuación: Ventas hasta las 11:15 (unos 1263 contratos en total), compras hasta 16:40 (unos 3068 contratos en total) y ventas hasta el final de la sesión, incluida la subasta (unos 1513 contratos en total), ganan las compras por un poco.
> 
> ...



Siempre me he preguntado en qué te basas para decir si un paquete es de venta o compra.


Mi chivato me dice que los peces gordos se han entrado en los 9980f, 9959 y en los 10030-10042f. Ahora que el sentido ya no lo sé.


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que no te líen, huye mientras puedas, estos don son gamusinos pillados de los peores.



:XX: Me parto, me echarán del curro por su culpa 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Joder, pues yo creía que el tema de comprar fuera de España se había puesto muy jodido. De hecho, ahora mismo no encuentro el hilo, pero había una especie de empresa privada, adjudicataría del servicio de inspección de aduanas, que estaba jodiendo una barbaridad....
> 
> Lo más cercano que he encontrado es esto:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/150683-warning-aduana.html



Abner, si en amazon USA compras alguna cosita, te añaden un "import fees", y te ponen esto:

_"Import Fees Deposit" represents an estimate of the Import Fees that will be levied on the items in your order for shipment to countries outside of the US. By placing your order, you agree to allow Amazon Export and/or Merchant (as applicable) to collect the Import Fees Deposit for the applicable items in your order. This deposit will be used, on your behalf, to reimburse the Designated Carriers for the import fees that they have paid on your behalf to the appropriate authorities of the destination country._

Por ejemplo, en un Kindle que vale 139 USD, te cobran 20,98 de "Shipping and handling" y luego 28,80 de "import fees deposit".


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: Me parto, me echarán del curro por su culpa 8:



Es que te los imaginas a los dos con gorros de papel albal, conectados por múltiples cables a sus aerogeneradores mientras esperan el primer rayo de una tormenta eléctrica, y cuando finalmente cae el rayo gritan aquello de "it's alive... alive!!" :XX::XX:


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Abner, si en amazon USA compras alguna cosita, te añaden un "import fees", y te ponen esto:
> 
> _"Import Fees Deposit" represents an estimate of the Import Fees that will be levied on the items in your order for shipment to countries outside of the US. By placing your order, you agree to allow Amazon Export and/or Merchant (as applicable) to collect the Import Fees Deposit for the applicable items in your order. This deposit will be used, on your behalf, to reimburse the Designated Carriers for the import fees that they have paid on your behalf to the appropriate authorities of the destination country._
> 
> Por ejemplo, en un Kindle que vale 139 USD, te cobran 20,98 de "Shipping and handling" y luego 28,80 de "import fees deposit".



Yo tengo un kindle  canelita de la buena.

PD: Ahora BL dirá que voy largo en amazon ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que no te líen, huye mientras puedas, estos don son gamusinos pillados de los peores.



Hoyga, que gamesa es de mi tierra, hay que apoyar el negocio patrio.
¡¡Marchando otros dos aerogeneradores!!


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado en qué te basas para decir si un paquete es de venta o compra.
> 
> Mi chivato me dice que los peces gordos se han entrado en los 9980f, 9959 y en los 10030-10042f. Ahora que el sentido ya no lo sé.



Pues tu chivato funciona bastante bien, las entradas de los gordos a la compra han sido en 10002, 9980 y 9960 respectivamente y además por ese orden.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que te los imaginas a los dos con gorros de papel albal, conectados por múltiples cables a sus aerogeneradores mientras esperan el primer rayo de una tormenta eléctrica, y cuando finalmente cae el rayo gritan aquello de "it's alive... alive!!" :XX::XX:



Y a debianita, ¿no te lo imaginas tal y como aparece en su avatar? que entrañable...
A rafaxl no, que me da miedo... con esa pinta y el arsenal de madmaxista, buffff.


----------



## pollastre (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y a debianita, ¿no te lo imaginas tal y como aparece en su avatar? que entrañable...
> A rafaxl no, que me da miedo... con esa pinta y el arsenal de madmaxista, buffff.




A Debianito? Como Linuxino el Pingüino... puf... me cuesta, me cuesta un esfuerzo imaginarmelo, la verdad


----------



## debianita (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A Debianito? Como Linuxino el Pingüino... puf... me cuesta, me cuesta un esfuerzo imaginarmelo, la verdad









Soy el de la derecha ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

Perdone ustec pero ese es un forero y se llama Lowfour, a no ser que sea usted un multinick de esos...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

Menudo papelón están moviendo.

Teniendo en cuenta que pueden ser uno de los vencimientos más importantes del año, a saber, vencimiento trimestral, semestral y anual. Casi ná.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Preparándose para el Mad Max?
> 
> Haga como en la película hombre, invierta en una granja de puercos para aprovechar el gas metano de la mierda de los marranos ::



Para nada, es un proyecto personal de hace dos años, una choza en un lugar inaccesible, aburrimiento y ganas de investigar (a parte de necesidad).



debianita dijo:


> Pecata, el tema de las aduanas hay que tenerlo presente, seguramente de metan un palo (lo digo por experiencia propia : Me encanta Amazon suelo comprar bastante, has mirado en amazon uk, fr y de?
> 
> EL tema de los aerogeneradores me interesa  he estado documentandome sobre el tema (conexión aislada+placas solares+ aerogenerador). Rafaxl dominas el tema? Que marcas recomiendas?
> 
> PD: Estamos fatal ::



Esto es un poco offtopic pero bueno: windynation, windblue, airx hay mil segun el grado de DIY que quieras ::, pero todo cogido en usa si no quieres que te sableen. Tienen buena atencion, los plazos muy buenos (yo en 6 dias lo tenia en casa).



pecata minuta dijo:


> debianita, de momento estoy mirando por encima ya que no me urge, y la tecnología en pocos meses cambia una barbaridad, pero en amazon USA creo que te cobran ya lo de la aduana por adelantado, te lo incluyen en el precio.
> 
> el otro día me llegó un paquetito de amazon UK, lo pedí el día 6 y el 13 ya lo tenía en casa, empaquetadito y perfecto, a mitad de precio de lo que cuesta aquí.
> 
> P.D. ¿*Para que coño utilizáis un aerogenerador?* ¿lo ponéis en el jardín? ¿es muy grande?



::::. Lo tengo en un poste de 6 metros conectado a un banco de baterias de camion. Creo que se usa para generar y almacenar energia y tal...:XX::XX::XX:. Como he comentado mas arriba es un caso en el que tengo dificil acceso a la red "robo"-electrica.

Un saludo a todos y perdon por el off-topic.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que te los imaginas a los dos con gorros de papel albal, conectados por múltiples cables a sus aerogeneradores mientras esperan el primer rayo de una tormenta eléctrica, y cuando finalmente cae el rayo gritan aquello de "it's alive... alive!!" :XX::XX:



En dias de frikismo puro algo parecido pero esto no tiene que ver con rayos ni papeles albales. Creo que para mi es un tema mas serio :XX::XX:::. Al menos funciona bien y me abastece lo necesario, la putada me la hicieron con el uranio, ya tenia montado el reactor pero no me lo venden a kilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Dic 2010)

Hoyga rafax deberia postear un plano para llegar hasta ahi, en caso de mad max estariamos de lujo con luz y todo hoyga , le pagariamos un alquiler en latunes naturalmente :no:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga rafax deberia postear un plano para llegar hasta ahi, en caso de mad max estariamos de lujo con luz y todo hoyga , le pagariamos un alquiler en latunes naturalmente :no:



No esta mal la idea no .

Por cierto sabeis algo nuevo de lo de Moody's? a parte de lo de cores sepi y adif?

Edito: esto se pone "algo" interesante.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Abner, si en amazon USA compras alguna cosita, te añaden un "import fees", y te ponen esto:
> 
> _"Import Fees Deposit" represents an estimate of the Import Fees that will be levied on the items in your order for shipment to countries outside of the US. By placing your order, you agree to allow Amazon Export and/or Merchant (as applicable) to collect the Import Fees Deposit for the applicable items in your order. This deposit will be used, on your behalf, to reimburse the Designated Carriers for the import fees that they have paid on your behalf to the appropriate authorities of the destination country._
> 
> Por ejemplo, en un Kindle que vale 139 USD, te cobran 20,98 de "Shipping and handling" y luego 28,80 de "import fees deposit".



Según el sistema de envío te pueden cobrar o no aduanas.
Si el reparto en España lo hace correos,si pasa por Speedtrans, te van a cobrar 17 euros por la gestión, Iva, Importación (Según producto tiene un tipo impositivo distinto).
Si viene por una agencia privada, te van a cobrar si o si el impuesto. Hay una que creo que aún no pasan por aduanas DHL o Fedex...no se, uso siempre US Postal y Correos. Para componentes electrónicos de Hong Kong, DHL y pongo un valor menor o como regalo por si cuela.

Últimamente se han puesto muy duros bajando el mínimo para tributar a 22 euros. Es decir todo, porque los gastos de envío desde USA son unos 28 dólares y en el cálculo del impuesto se incluyen portes.

Di que cámara quieres y a ver si te puedo ayudar en alguna tienda alemana online.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Según el sistema de envío te pueden cobrar o no aduanas.
> Si el reparto en España lo hace correos,si pasa por Speedtrans, te van a cobrar 17 euros por la gestión, Iva, Importación (Según producto tiene un tipo impositivo distinto).
> Si viene por una agencia privada, te van a cobrar si o si el impuesto. Hay una que creo que aún no pasan por aduanas DHL o Fedex...no se, uso siempre US Postal y Correos. Para componentes electrónicos de Hong Kong, DHL y pongo un valor menor o como regalo por si cuela.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo vale usted para menear la bolsa que para dar consejos de importación, si es que este hilo es un filón.

De momento no tengo fichado ningún modelo concreto, estoy empezando a mirar... pero es que soy un poco pesada, para cualquier cosa que quiero comprar, me puedo pasar semanas, meses, comparando características, precios, mirando opiniones en internet, buscando el mejor precio una vez localizado lo que me interesa...


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues tu chivato funciona bastante bien, las entradas de los gordos a la compra han sido en 10002, 9980 y 9960 respectivamente y además por ese orden.



Este análisis es lo más parecido a una radiografía de mi ojete::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Para nada, es un proyecto personal de hace dos años, una choza en un lugar inaccesible, aburrimiento y ganas de investigar (a parte de necesidad).



Si eres de Bizkaia... ¿en el Gorbea?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

Hoygan, los usanos están guaneando


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si eres de Bizkaia... ¿en el Gorbea?



Frio frio . Esta en cantabria perdido en el monte, no doy mas pistas que no me fio de uds. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> la putada me la hicieron con el uranio, ya tenia montado el reactor pero no me lo venden a kilo.



Despues de montarte el aerogenerador...esto sera pan comido,no? o pecata minuta


----------



## rafaxl (15 Dic 2010)

Vuelve la mano de dios, todas las noches a las 21:30 en sus pantallas...


----------



## Abner (15 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Según el sistema de envío te pueden cobrar o no aduanas.
> Si el reparto en España lo hace correos,si pasa por *Speedtrans*, te van a cobrar 17 euros por la gestión, Iva, Importación (Según producto tiene un tipo impositivo distinto).
> Si viene por una agencia privada...



Esa era la empresa, que no me salía, gracias por el apunte MM. Y aquí, las historias de la criptaa con la susodichaa bichaa, ........pisha:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/184977-speedtrans-nueva-banda-de-ladrones-en-hispanistan-sgae-style.html

Tengan cuidao ahí fuera pues.






rafaxl dijo:


> En dias de frikismo puro algo parecido pero esto no tiene que ver con rayos ni papeles albales. Creo que para mi es un tema mas serio :XX::XX:::. Al menos funciona bien y me abastece lo necesario, la putada me la hicieron con el uranio, ya tenia montado el reactor pero no me lo venden a kilo.



El uranio es de pobres, yo robando los 3 metros de fibra óptica que se ha matao Timofónica a poner por toda Ejpaña estoy construyendo una copia mejorada del Light Ignition Facility para hacer fusión nuclear. 
)

¿Y el agua? ¿Cómo has solucionado el problema del agua? ¿O agua si te llega?


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vuelve la mano de dios, todas las noches a las 21:30 en sus pantallas...



JAJAJA, esa imagen.... :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vuelve la mano de dios, todas las noches a las 21:30 en sus pantallas...



Buenísimo jajaja


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

Pecata, si quieres te hago un favor y te lío un poco más: ¿no has pensado en comprarte una cámara de fotos para usar como videocam? la calidad de imagen, saturación de color, etc, no tiene nada que ver. Aunque pierdes un poco en focal, léase tendrás menos zoom.

EN fin, que es la última moda y a mí me parecía un poco tonta, así que debe ser buena cosa, porque ya hay accesorios incluso para convertir las reflex en steadycams de buena calidad y se están rodando películas comerciales con ellas. De todos modos, si espera usted un poco, mis servicios de espionaje me han informado de que es posible que pueda contarle la experiencia en primera persona.

Yo tuve una larga temporada que traia bastantes cosas de yankilandia. Pero lo hacía algo distinto: un amiguete lo compraba con mi tarjeta y me lo mandaba como regalo. A cambio de ahorrarme mucho dinero en la compra y ahorrarme aranceles, gastos, IVas... tenía que pagar los impuestos locales y una comisión en forma de turrones, mazapán y dulces varios.

Por pura dejadez hace tiempo que no hablamos pero si alguien está interesado puedo ver si se deja sobornar de nuevo.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Atención a la encuesta semanal de sentimiento en España, que hay sorpresas:
> 
> Alcista 50.0% (25%)
> Neutral 14.4% (18.3%)
> ...



A pesar de no estar avanzando, Pepon sigue seduciendo a los inversores:

Alcista 55.9% (50%)
Neutral 13.4% (14.4%)
Bajista 30.7% (36.6%)

Peligroso, peligroso, pero así son las cosas. Mi opinión sigue siendo la misma, poco más que añadir, salvo que a muy corto plazo la reunión de mañana y el hecho de tener vencimientos el viernes puede agitar el mercado.

En diario:







En 15 min:







Después de intentar superar los máximos, el índice recorta y pierde la zona de mínimos que servía de apoyo. Lo más probable ahora es reproducir el rectángulo rojo a la baja. Siempre que no caiga con demasiado empeño, podrán intenarse largos aprovechando la cercanía del objetivo a la zona 9.830, que es un soporte importante de corto plazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

Claca, con un poco de suerte vamos a poder abrir esos largos a corto plazo en el primer minuto de sesion 

Al menos si las bajadas en futuros que se veo en igmarket aumentan un poquitin........ahora que lo pienso.......igmarket......un forero llamado market ienso:

¿ te he pillado conforero? ::

Mi intencion a priori es ponerme largo lo mas cerca posible del 9830.......solo me asalta la duda de que hara market.........que ultimamente estamos apicando distintas operativas con los mismos datos :no:

Como todos los dias se agradecen niveles de los dos tecnicos-informaticos del foro ( si, si, pollastre ya se que lo suyo es el dax , pero hasta el capitan zuloman sabe traducir esos datos  ).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Confianza manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.

Las gacelas, contentas, ya ganan un 0,0000001%, esto va p'arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 9970


----------



## chinclan100 (16 Dic 2010)

Nueva SuperPOMO para hoy.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 16 de diciembre. POMO DAY.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Buenos días. A ver la jornada de hoy como se nos da.


----------



## Catacrack (16 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> corto en 9970





Spoiler



largo en 9950



¡Quiero tu dinero!

Buenos dias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días. A ver si la jornada de hoy como se nos da.



a juzgar por el movimiento que acabo de ver ye acabas de poner largo ¿no? ::


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

zulo... me parece que todos nos hemos puesto largos... de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2010)

Jur 

Que tiro ha pegado el ibex, hasta los 10000


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

Ahí mismito planto esos largos... (+30 y +43) los cortos entavía no empiezan...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Subimos stop...


Hemos ampliado posiciones, ahora pequeñas entradas y que tiren otros. Yo ya tengo la espalda cubierta.


Van como ratones al queso....hoy si funciona esto.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)




----------



## Condor (16 Dic 2010)

Mañana puede ser un viernes negro?

Hoy la respuesta.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Pues aquí otro que ha cerrado en objetivo y se ha puesto largo. Hemos dejado al pobre zulópata más solo que la una


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre



Spoiler



Corto de ibex 10054


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

La pesadez de marketmaker es legendaria...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> La pesadez de marketmaker es legendaria...


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



yo corto desde los 10040


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Será posible que no puedo insertar un gif animado...


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

Hoy presentamos.... multiproyecciones a tiempo real para varios índices.

Un nuevo avance traído a sus hogares por Corporación Pollastre.

Sean felices y consuman con sus exiguos ahorros... pero recuerde, siempre que consuma, que sean productos de Corporación Pollastre. 

(entra música comercial de fondo. Fundido de imagen de familia feliz con dientes blancos destellando).



Spoiler



DAX30

Techo => 7039.26 / 7047.36 / 7039.48 

La zona del 7040 presenta un techo en convergencia a 3, parece bastante fiable.

Suelo => 6979.50 / 6974.62 / 6969.14

Bonita c3 en un rango de 10 puntos. Parece un suelo creíble para 697x.

IBEX35

Techo => l1 = 10075 / l2 = 10137

Proyección floja, demasiado rango. Se nota perfectamente la volatibilidad y los vaivenes de los últimos días con el asunto de la deuda periférica.

Suelo => l1 = 9865 / l2 = 9844 / l3 = 9883

Algo mejor enfocado se presenta el suelo.



De todas formas, ojo con esto. Es la primera vez que vuelvo a sacar proyecciones para el Ibex despues de casi dos meses, y además estamos a la mitad del tiempo de cálculo necesario para que las proyecciones se afinen bien... hasta el fin de semana no terminará de recalcular por completo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Ya he visto al gordo loco, vaya peluco que lleva, ¿se lo compra con la pasta de los cortos?

No deja insertarlo porque en el enlace aparece la palabra "c-o-o-k-i-e" que es una de las palabras censuradas del foro.

PD: entra a ayudar, que te vuelan el stop.

PD2: Ah, ya lo has hecho.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r_GZ2jQIE0[/YOUTUBE]

Pues meto el vídeo entero.


Vamos al lío...aunque algo de diversión no viene mal.

10114, al menos lo intentamos. Pero me queda poca munición.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

un grano no hace granero, pero ayuda al compañero...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya he visto al gordo loco, vaya peluco que lleva, ¿se lo compra con la pasta de los cortos?
> 
> No deja insertarlo porque en el enlace aparece la palabra "c-o-o-k-i-e" que es una de las palabras censuradas del foro.
> 
> ...




Ahora lo mantienen, perder los 020, puede ser que salten algunos stop (no saben donde) y pueden perder pasta, ya que han entrado tarde.

El que primero mueve ficha, lleva casi siempre las de ganar. Por eso tanto interés por la velocidad en la transmisión y ejecución de órdenes....


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

Yuro doble techo,escarpado.A ver si rula...

Ha vuelto a rebotar.Cachis...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

SIIIIIII
Volvemos al rojo


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

pues yo voy a aprovechar la caidita para confiar en el resultado de la subasta. Los CDS han bajado y el bono ligerísimamente más suave.

...bocazas! ::

bueno, salvamos los muebles y vamos a ponerle un stop.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahora lo mantienen, perder los 020, puede ser que salten algunos stop (no saben donde) y pueden perder pasta, ya que han entrado tarde.
> 
> El que primero mueve ficha, lleva casi siempre las de ganar. Por eso tanto interés por la velocidad en la transmisión y ejecución de órdenes....



Estamos igual que antes....bueno igual igual no.

Estamos en el mismo sitio, pero con beneficios en la cuenta. Lo siento por los damnificados, pero ha habido un intercambio en la propiedad del dinero....:XX:

Eso pasa por cabrearme ayer, y como me sigan tocando la moral los mando a 9886....con parada intermedia en 9976 (ya os he dado unos cuantos niveles )

Así que mas vale que acompañen para arriba....


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Por eso tanto interés por la velocidad en la transmisión y ejecución de órdenes....




No... me.... diga.... 

Loco me lleva ese tema desde hace un par de meses. Es un sub-mundo apasionante.


----------



## rafaxl (16 Dic 2010)

Bid to cover de la subasta a 15 años: 2,52
Bid to cover de la subasta a 10 años baja de 1,8 a 1,6.



> *Obligaciones a 15 años al 5,986% desde el 4,552 %, y se adjudican 618 millones de euros.
> 
> A 10 años pasan los tipos del 4,632 al 5,485% y se adjudican 1.782 millones.*
> 
> ...



::::::::


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bid to cover de la subasta a 15 años: 2,52
> Bid to cover de la subasta a 10 años baja de 1,8 a 1,6.
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá que poner la ventana de rentabilidad de bono un poquito más grande....no sea que se desmadre mucho.ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Bid to cover de la subasta a 15 años: 2,52
> Bid to cover de la subasta a 10 años baja de 1,8 a 1,6.
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos fuera de control.
Pensaba que nos comeríamos el turrón tranquilos,peeerooooo...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

Yuro ploffff


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Pues aquí otro que ha cerrado en objetivo y se ha puesto largo. Hemos dejado al pobre zulópata más solo que la una



el pobre zulopata esta en tablas, le salto el stop a sus cortos con - 30 pipos ::

y volvio a abrir cortos mas arriba que acaba de cerrar recuperando esos 30 pipos 

r4 me ha enviado una felicitacion por trabajar para ellos :


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos igual que antes....bueno igual igual no.
> 
> Estamos en el mismo sitio, pero con beneficios en la cuenta. Lo siento por los damnificados, pero ha habido un intercambio en la propiedad del dinero....:XX:
> 
> ...



Ding Dong Primera parada. Cash para la cuenta. 

Se abren nuevas posiciones de forma automática y quedan algunas abiertas que venían de más abajo. Que como pierdan esos 976, saltan....van a salir trasquilados.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

LLegado a mi precio objetivo meto SL y me piro.Ya tengo pal turrón y los regalos.
S2 y plusvis


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estamos igual que antes....bueno igual igual no.
> 
> Estamos en el mismo sitio, pero con beneficios en la cuenta. Lo siento por los damnificados, pero ha habido un intercambio en la propiedad del dinero....:XX:
> 
> ...



esos son los niveles por abajo ¿ ya hemos visto los de arriba ?

EDITO: Me tengo que ir durante una hora o mas, asi que dejo puesta una orden de largos bastante mas abajo por si market cumple sus amenazas y si no se ejecuta ya vendre yo a poner orden en el gallinero.

De momento pierdo las comisiones por no esperar un poco mas


----------



## tonuel (16 Dic 2010)

agarraos fuerte las kalandras...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues meto el vídeo entero.
> 
> 
> Vamos al lío...aunque algo de diversión no viene mal.
> ...



Señor Zulo, el primer objetivo ya fue tocado, este segundo está en el limbo de los justos. Si saltan los Stop y realizo cambiará, si no...ahí se queda pendiente.

Edit: Ups...se ha vendido


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ding Dong Primera parada. Cash para la cuenta.
> 
> Se abren nuevas posiciones de forma automática y quedan algunas abiertas que venían de más abajo. Que como pierdan esos 976, saltan....van a salir trasquilados.



Hoy estás en plan castigador, por lo que veo.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Ahora se rehace el escenario y veo si hay nueva entrada....


Dentro, primer objetivo 034.

Stop ajustados, para no ser pillado.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hoy estás en plan castigador, por lo que veo.



Ayer a primera hora perdí demasiado y pasé un mal rato...hoy me estoy desquitando bien.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Atentos al bono.....


Chicos ahora mismo solo para valientes y locos....ojito.


----------



## tonuel (16 Dic 2010)

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,56%




el otro...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2010)

Como pierda los 7000 el dax comienza la fiesta


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como pierda los 7000 el dax comienza la fiesta



Se siguen cruzando órdenes en esta zona, de momento mientras haya demanda, tranquilos.
Las maquinitas arañando puntos, hasta que detectan peticiones u ofertas de determinados operadores y con un volumen significativo, en ese momento empieza la fiesta.

Me la voy a jugar, entradas buscando 10034.

Y eso con el bono a 5,58 :cook:


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

Pues está entrando pasta en el Ibex, pero claro lo de hoy ya no es nada fiable porque falta un día para el vencimiento, aunque las últimas veces que lo hemos tenido el jueves anterior han aprovechado para quitarse de encima toda la morralla antes de tiempo, esta vez parece que van a respetar el día que toca.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues está entrando pasta en el Ibex, pero claro lo de hoy ya no es nada fiable porque falta un día para el vencimiento, aunque las últimas veces que lo hemos tenido el jueves anterior han aprovechado para quitarse de encima toda la morralla antes de tiempo, esta vez parece que van a respetar el día que toca.



No lo sabe Vd bien...mire como ha quedado uno de los equipos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

jejej que jugada mas graciosa m acabo de hacer jugando a los dos vencimientos .

Una pequeña prueba que me ha salido muy bien 

largo en vencimiento enero y corto en vencimiento diciembre , poco pipos pero doble con luz ::


----------



## debianita (16 Dic 2010)

ATENCIÓN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

El Ibex subirá un 12 y España no tendrá que ser rescatada según Inversis | Noticias de la Bolsa

Juanlu ha hablado, vendan TODO :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2010)




----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ATENCIÓN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> El Ibex subirá un 12 y España no tendrá que ser rescatada según Inversis | Noticias de la Bolsa
> 
> Juanlu ha hablado, vendan TODO :XX: :XX: :XX:



de que se rie ??n :8:


Juanlu ha hablado sabiamente :no:

Los 11.000 es custion de pocos dias, yo ya me acabo de poner largo en el vencimiento de Enero, maña le saldra a usted mas caro imitarme


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Muevo el SL
Parece qye nos vamos a la base del canal.
9900 aprox


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> de que se rie ??n :8:
> 
> 
> Juanlu ha hablado sabiamente :no:
> ...



El culo de Juanlu será el primer sacrificio exigido por frau Merkel cuando pida cuentas a los hipanistaníes.
No tendrá piedad con quenes malfurrieron cr´ditos en aras del nuncabajismo.
He dicho.


----------



## debianita (16 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> de que se rie ??n :8:
> 
> 
> Juanlu ha hablado sabiamente :no:
> ...




Pues yo voy corto hasta las orejas :fiufiu:


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues yo voy corto hasta las orejas :fiufiu:



Yo hasta las ojeras::


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Ya estoy de vuelta....también hay que comer algo de vez en cuando.

Al lío...


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

Joder Zulomannn... en qué hora decidiría hacerte caso... el multi-índice multihostias éste... es una puta locura... cuatro índices actualizando proyecciones a la vez en la ventana de logs... no me entero de un carajo ::

La consola de texto ya no es suficiente para manejar esto eficientemente... ahora me veo obligado a hacerle una interfaz gráfica a la niña para poner un poco de orden aquí...::


Marditoh roedoh zulomano


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues yo voy corto hasta las orejas :fiufiu:





Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo hasta las ojeras::



ah, entonces ya se queienes estan engrosando mis arcas 



pollastre dijo:


> Joder Zulomannn... en qué hora decidiría hacerte caso... el multi-índice multihostias éste... es una puta locura... cuatro índices actualizando proyecciones a la vez en la ventana de logs... no me entero de un carajo ::
> 
> La consola de texto ya no es suficiente para manejar esto eficientemente... ahora me veo obligado a hacerle una interfaz gráfica a la niña para poner un poco de orden aquí...::
> 
> ...



hoyga pollastre, creo que deberia dejar de leer mis post durante algun tiempo.......se le esta pegando la mania de echar la culpa a otros de sus propios errores 

esa potestad le tiene en exclusiva el capitan zuloman en este hilo.....bueno y Tonuel :no:

bueno, dejo una orden de cierre de largos bastante arriba y me voy a echar la siesta...


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

Vuelvo a mover el SL y me voy a llevar a la peque al cole.
Zulo
No sé quien hace rico a quien


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Con lo bien que empezó la mañana y el tostón de tarde que llevamos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Con lo bien que empezó la mañana y el tostón de tarde que llevamos.



Con lo bien que subio la mañana y el bajon de tarde que llevamos.

De lo que podemos sentenciar que toston es igual a bajon.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

¿alguien ha estornudado? yo ya no entiendo nada... bueno, sí lo entiendo... pero no.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Con lo bien que subio la mañana y el bajon de tarde que llevamos.
> 
> De lo que podemos sentenciar que toston es igual a bajon.



Espere que yo sigo apostando por alegria...10034


----------



## Condor (16 Dic 2010)

El que se encuentra la lámpara le dice al genio:

Hazme rico!

Y el genio mientras se lo folla le dice al oído: rico, rico, rico

Así que cuidado con eso de estar haciéndose rico unos a otros


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues resulta curioso lo bien que está aguantando el Ibex el día de hoy respecto a los demás y que a pesar de que la mayor parte de datos han salido más o menos buenos se vea cierto desplome, sobre todo en el eurusd, que este si que cae a plomo.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Espere que yo sigo apostando por alegria...10034



No, si ganas dan... pero creo que el agua está un poco fría para ese chapuzón..


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Espere que yo sigo apostando por alegria...10034



No es una mala apuesta, no....


----------



## especulador financiero (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Espere que yo sigo apostando por alegria...10034



Largo en Bankinter a 4,229... 8:


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en Bankinter a 4,229... 8:



Hombre, el protagonista de un hilo en el principal...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Ale Market, no te quejes que he cerrado un corto para ayudarte con el spike.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ale Market, no te quejes que he cerrado un corto para ayudarte con el spike.



Se agradece y el gráfico lo ha notado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se agradece y el gráfico lo ha notado



Sí, estaba mirando la gráfica del SP y también ha tenido su efecto, me han llamado los de la SEC para darme un toque.

Pero es que yo soy así, un exagerao, no sé cómo no soy de Bilbao.


----------



## especulador financiero (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hombre, el protagonista de un hilo en el principal...



pasaba por aquí y tal... :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2010)

El euro se va a los infiernos


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pasaba por aquí y tal... :cook:



Tranquilo que estamos en soporte.....

Pero lo mismo no soportamos y vemos los 98xx:XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

A ver si alguien me cuenta que son estos picos de volumen desde las 15,30
¿es la madre de espinete fornicando con un velcro?

El yuro sin palabras


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> A ver si alguien me cuenta que son estos picos de volumen desde las 15,30
> ¿es la madre de espinete fornicando con un velcro?
> 
> El yuro sin palabras



Los ecos de la batalla....


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Los ecos de la batalla....



recuerdo el abismo de Helm...::
A ver quien ha puesto más en la mesa...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

¿Habrá desarrollado Marketmaker intolerancia a las posiciones abiertas en overnight tras el incidente del otro día?


----------



## Condor (16 Dic 2010)

Lo que se consolida es el adiós al 10000.

Mañana viernes negro? 

o dejarán la noticia para cuando los mercados estén cerrados?

Lo que está bajando el oro lo está subiendo el petróleo


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Habrá desarrollado Marketmaker intolerancia a las posiciones abiertas en overnight tras el incidente del otro día?



Solo de pensarlo me sale prurito...cago en Moody´s. Y lo peor es que a algunos se lo habían chivateado...

Para los técnicos, estamos en un soporte del IBEX ¿no?

Jugando a atraer gacelillas....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Lo que se consolida es el adiós al 10000.
> 
> Mañana viernes negro?
> 
> o dejarán la noticia para cuando los mercados estén cerrados?



Yo no me quedaría abierto largo.

No hace falta saber ninguna noticia, están largas todas las gacelas y en lo que llevamos de sesión USA no ha habido ningún meneo para espantarlas.

Resultado: que se ponga largo su puta madre, he reducido cortos para no arriesgar y tira millas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y lo peor es que a algunos se lo habían chivateado...



Jo, jo, aprovecha para comerle la moral a los jefes, que si no somos nadie, que si somos el último mono, que si jugamos en desventaja, que si mucho exigir resultados, pero luego...


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

un poquiot más arriiiba... un poquito más...


----------



## especulador financiero (16 Dic 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lLwsdkyqLE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5lLwsdkyqLE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Dic 2010)

Hasta mañana.La vida me espera xD


Spoiler



Cerrado corto de ibex 10050>9938 +4,16%



La vida y fregar los platos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Yo estaba pensando que llevasen el SP hasta 1240 antes del cierre europeo para ponerme corto, pero ya no hay tiempo.

Me quedo quieto, en el SP no han metido nada de caña, el volumen ni se parece al de la anterior bajada tras alcanzar el 1220, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

> 16:59 Trichet presedirá el Consejo Europeo de Riesgo Sistémico
> El presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Jean-Claude Trichet, será el presidente del nuevo Consejo Europeo de Riesgo Sistémico (ESRB, por su sigla en inglés) y el gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra será su vicepresidente, dijo el jueves el BCE en un comunicado. El organismo monitorizará las posibles burbujas de créditos y activos y recomendará acciones antes de que éstas desestabilicen a mercados o economías, tapando un agujero que la crisis financiera puso al descubierto.



Ale, más poder mediático para Trichet, al paso que vamos no va a tener ni que hablar, saldrá a la palestra, se acercará al micrófono y dirá:

¡¡BUUUUUUUH!!

Y tumbará lo que sea.


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo estaba pensando que llevasen el SP hasta 1240 antes del cierre europeo para ponerme corto, pero ya no hay tiempo.
> 
> Me quedo quieto, en el SP no han metido nada de caña, el volumen ni se parece al de la anterior bajada tras alcanzar el 1220, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.



Ahora es complicado hacer caso al volumen, yo llevo desde el viernes pasado con el S&P de marzo de 2011 y se ve volumen bajo, pero claro a partir de mañana eso puede cambiar un poco.

Hoy el volumen en el Ibex también está siendo muy engañoso, la cotización va por un lado y el volumen por el contrario la mayor parte de las veces.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

ahí, ahí....


Spoiler



cierro los ultimos largos que tenía...9930>9970


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Menos mal que no había tiempo para llegar a los 1240 en el SP... :ouch:


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Por fin....parece que responde. Mucha pasta jugándose en este movimiento.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

no habras cortos para mañana.
no habras cortos para mañana.
no habras cortos para mañana.

joer... con el corta-pega lo de copiar 100 veces no sirve de mucho... pero con la tontería... se me quita la gana y ya está...


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

Pito siete y domino, Hamijo MM... Cierro el día , porque se aproxima... La tormenta perfecta.


----------



## atman (16 Dic 2010)

que fichas más raras de dominó usa usted... 


Ostra tú, lo mío es de traca.... ayer a la tarde a última hora cerré la compra de una fregoneta citroen... y hoy presentan un ERE de 60 días para toda la plantilla de Vigo...


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pito siete y domino, Hamijo MM... Cierro el día , porque se aproxima... La tormenta perfecta.



Hace usted bien...día complicado para todos.

Me alegro...:Aplauso:

P.D. Como ven apurando al máximo la jornada.

SR. BL...dejamos abierto para mañana???


----------



## grillo35 (16 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El euro se va a los infiernos



Normal, con la CNBC bombardeando constantemente con mensajes sobre cual sera el siguiente bailout en Uropa no te digo nada de lo que queda todavia...::


----------



## debianita (16 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pito siete y domino, Hamijo MM... Cierro el día , porque se aproxima... La tormenta perfecta.










En mi tierra hace un frio de la muerte pero tormenta ... :rolleye:

Pecata donde tiene ustec el "cuentanos más" oficial del hilo? 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

¿Alguna noticia noticiable, Market?

Quien dice noticia dice bulo, rumor, comentario, ruido...


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> que fichas más raras de dominó usa usted...
> 
> 
> .



Son las fichas-matrimonio: o te matan, o te arruinan. ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

Hale, ya empieza la manipulación para el vencimiento, más vale tarde que nunca, pero la forma de bajar hoy era bastante sospechosa por lo lento, casi-lateral e incluso insistente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2010)

El sr. Market juega con nosotros como quiere.


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Alguna noticia noticiable, Market?
> 
> Quien dice noticia dice bulo, rumor, comentario, ruido...



De momento nada...dejo abiertas parte de las posiciones. Aguanto una caída de 150 puntos sin peligro para mañana. Vale la pena el riesgo tras la cosecha de hoy.

Demasiado rápido he salido...a ver si algún alma cándida apuesta a última hora por gap al alza mañana.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Yo no dejaría largos para mañana.

Las reclamaciones, al maestro armero...


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El sr. Market juega con nosotros como quiere.



Oh, vamos, no se lo tenga en cuenta... A fin de cuentas, es su trabajo 

No haría Ud. Lo mismo en su lugar?


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no dejaría largos para mañana.
> 
> Las reclamaciones, al maestro armero...



Como te he comentado incluso con un gap de apertura de 150 (a ver el cierre) no me trastocaría los objetivos semanales. Sería una verdadera catástrofe perder los 9900 en apertura. Y si hay gap al alza los beneficios serían considerables...hay que arriesgar.

Buen cierre, alguien me ha regalado 30 puntos de colchón....

Nos vemos señores.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, no se lo tenga en cuenta... A fin de cuentas, es su trabajo
> 
> No haría Ud. Lo mismo en su lugar?



El sr. market parece un dulce leon, se lo perdono:


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Ya adelanto que al ser el día anterior a un vencimiento lo que voy a decir no será absolutamente nada fiable, sin embargo voy a comentar estrictamente lo que he visto.

Hemos tenido un día de fortísima intensidad, la mayoría de órdenes gordas han superado con creces los movimientos normales que se suelen ver todos los días. Han empezado el día bajando, pero a los 10 minutos han empezado a comprar hasta las 15:45 más o menos, con algunas ventas aisladas. Entre esa hora y las 16 han colocado montones de ordenes a la venta, destacando una de unos 2242 contratos en 9943 (supongo que será ahí donde querían hacer el vencimiento).

A las 16 han vuelto de nuevo con compras que en otras ocasiones hubieran sido fuertes pero hoy han sido mediocres.

En subasta han vendido fuertemente.

En resumen, hoy parece que muchos leoncios se han salido ya para hacer el roll-over al siguiente vencimiento, no se si largos o cortos, aunque la semana que viene ya empieza el rally navideño oficialmente. De todas formas hoy los datos no son nada fiables, mañana con el nuevo contrato lo tendremos más claro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vuelvo a mover el SL y me voy a llevar a la peque al cole.
> Zulo
> No sé quien hace rico a quien





MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento nada...dejo abiertas parte de las posiciones. Aguanto una caída de 150 puntos sin peligro para mañana. Vale la pena el riesgo tras la cosecha de hoy.
> 
> Demasiado rápido he salido...a ver si algún alma cándida apuesta a última hora por gap al alza mañana.





MarketMaker dijo:


> Como te he comentado incluso con un gap de apertura de 150 (a ver el cierre) no me trastocaría los objetivos semanales. Sería una verdadera catástrofe perder los 9900 en apertura. Y si hay gap al alza los beneficios serían considerables...hay que arriesgar.
> 
> Buen cierre, alguien me ha regalado 30 puntos de colchón....
> 
> Nos vemos señores.



Mis largos abiertos en el vencimiento enero casi en minimos intradia tambien siguen ahi a la espera del regalo de reyes, de momento ya ha venido papanoel con una buena pipada


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pecata donde tiene ustec el "cuentanos más" oficial del hilo? 8:



Perdón, que no estaba por aquí, es que os soy infiel en otros foros...

Faltan personajes y tal (el ilustre MM por ejemplo), y alguno ha cambiado el avatar. Hay que perfeccionarlo.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> no habras cortos para mañana.
> no habras cortos para mañana.
> no habras cortos para mañana.
> 
> joer... con el corta-pega lo de copiar 100 veces no sirve de mucho... pero con la tontería... se me quita la gana y ya está...



Te sobran 3 haches.

EDITO: Perdón, no creí que sonaba tan brusco, hasta que he leído el mensaje de maese pollastre.


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Te sobran 3 haches.



ZAS en toda la boca ::


Si es que percatar, es mucha percatar....


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2010)

La UE acuerda reformar su tratado para incluir un fondo de rescate permanente - 2682942 - elEconomista.es


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El sr. market parece un dulce leon, se lo perdono:



Me apropio de su dibujo como avatar..... Lo mismo le hago alguna modificación....


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

..................


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La UE acuerda reformar su tratado para incluir un fondo de rescate permanente - 2682942 - elEconomista.es



y 

Interstitial - Noticia

subidón subidón!!?? :Baile:

edito:

Y el "artista" ha tardado en apuntarse un tanto

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...-no-subestimen-la-determinacion-de-la-UE.html


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2010)

Y los anteriores:

Canales: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2362/leoncio3.png

Tonuel: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/3364/tonuel4.png

Pecata: http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7123/peca2.png

GAP bajista: http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6204/gapbajista.png

HL: http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/221/ltim75.png

MarketMaker: http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/3136/junt2.png


----------



## MarketMaker (16 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Y los anteriores:
> 
> Canales: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2362/leoncio3.png
> 
> ...



:XX::Aplauso::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::Aplauso::::::::XX::XX:

Un ARTISTAZO


----------



## Dawkins (16 Dic 2010)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Puto Claca..


----------



## Mulder (16 Dic 2010)

Yo también me estoy partiendo :XX: :XX:


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también me estoy partiendo :XX: :XX:



+10

vas leyendo y todo OK ... perooo LA ÚLTIMA VIÑETAAAA!!! ) :XX:


----------



## debianita (16 Dic 2010)

Genial Claca :XX:

El tito Ben tiene una saca sin fondo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Joder, qué risas, los últimos días está siendo muy grande.

Market, ni le has quitado la marca al agua al león, macho:


----------



## debianita (16 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, qué risas, los últimos días está siendo muy grande.
> 
> Market, ni le has quitado la marca al agua al león, macho:





BL sólo espero que la quitará con GIMP y no con un fotoxop pirata 8:

Malditos usanos .... quiero guano y ver lamentarse a Market mañana en la apertura, soltar sus paquetones y mandarnos a los 9200 :XX:

Market, no es nada personal o total la pasta no es suya :XX: (no se lo tome a mal  )


----------



## pollastre (16 Dic 2010)

Desalmaos... Comunistas...traidores... Otomanos... No puedo insultaros con acentos porque estoy con el loliphone, pero ya ajustaremos cuentas ::::::


----------



## tonuel (16 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> tengo que decirte algo... anoche... anoche abrí un largo...




muahahahahahahahahaha.... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Dic 2010)

En dos palabras IM - PRSIONANTE 

Genial claca genial :XX: :XX: :XX:

Yo de ti dejaba la bolsa y me montaba un " el jueves" o algo por el estilo :no:

Es que el depravado de pollastre ya podia haberle puesto otro nombre a su play de niveles, mira que llamarle mi niña bonita :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Dic 2010)

Claca, eres el mejor.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Dic 2010)

Además, la cola parece el logotipo del SAN.

¡Qué miedo!


----------



## Nico (17 Dic 2010)

Claca, no alcanzan los "Thanks" para felicitarte !!

Llevo una semana de viaje y estoy más perdido que "perro en cancha de tenis" con las novedades pero, no puedo menos que aparecer para felicitarte en persona... un chiste muy "de la casa" (imposible de explicar a extraños) pero BRILLANTE para los habituales del hilo.

Un genio.


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Te sobran 3 haches.
> 
> EDITO: Perdón, no creí que sonaba tan brusco, hasta que he leído el mensaje de maese pollastre.



he he he sido yooo... 8: 

No es posible estar a todo, la prisa , y tal y tal... pero es que esa es muy gorda, no hay excusa...

NO sabe usted la vergüenza que me da...


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2010)

Claca....? 
))))

NO se tome a cumplido lo de trabajar de ello. Se le da bastante bien y podría empezar ofreciendo colaboraciones "amateur" y a ver qué tal... aunque le advierto que son más agarraos que una vieja en moto. Pero si le publican en este ramo... igual le dan algunas acciones, que con suerte no serán de la propia editorial. Yo de chaval mandaba pasatiempos (sopas de letras y crucigramas temáticos) a revistas de informática, sobre todo PC Actual, todos los juegos y programas y algunos cacharritos y libros que tuve en aquel tiempo, eran gracias a esas colaboraciones.

POr otro lado... créanselo o no, acabo de darme cuenta de que... no tengo avatar...!! a ver si lo remedio.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2010)

Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. El buen ambiente que hay en este hilo propicia este tipo de coñas, nada que agradecer, pues, es como estar con los amigotes. Me sorprende que consideréis que estas historietas tienen un valor más allá de lo pachanguero, en cualquier caso, ya os digo que la cosa no pasará de aquí, porque dibujar no me gusta demasiado ni creo tener un talento especial en ello. También reitero que este hilo es seguido por mucha más gente de lo que parece, pero, aunque no fuese así, la línea humorística seguiría siendo del hilo y para el hilo.

Aprovecho para recordar que aqui, coñas a parte, hay muchos usuarios que colaboran desinteresadamente para informar al personal del estado de los mercados, dando referencias en tiempo real, análisis, radiografías del volumen de las manos fuertes, apreciaciones varias, etc. Todo este trabajo es mucho más relevante que cualquier gracieta que se me pueda ocurrir, eso seguro. A título personal no me importa reconocer que mi pasión por la bolsa se gestó gracias a este hilo y a sus usuarios. Espero poder aportar poco a poco parte de lo que me fue regalado, hasta que me canse o hasta el próximo cuelgue del server de Calopez.

Salu-... nada ;-)


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Claca, no alcanzan los "Thanks" para felicitarte !!
> 
> Llevo una semana de viaje y estoy más perdido que "perro en cancha de tenis" con las novedades pero, no puedo menos que aparecer para felicitarte en persona... un chiste muy "de la casa" (imposible de explicar a extraños) pero BRILLANTE para los habituales del hilo.
> 
> Un genio.



No es excusa, en medio horita te pones al día. Piensa que la mitad de posts tratan de yates o de material informático, y desde que Benditaliquidez vigila el hilo, la otra mitad está oculta en spoilers


----------



## tarantula (17 Dic 2010)

*anti zp*

buenos dias me presento ante ustedes soy nuevo en este foro y de aqui para adelante un seguidor atentamente.un servidor))))


----------



## aksarben (17 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> [...]Piensa que la mitad de posts tratan de yates[...]



Oh no, otra vez no :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. El buen ambiente que hay en este hilo propicia este tipo de coñas, nada que agradecer, pues, es como estar con los amigotes. Me sorprende que consideréis que estas historietas tienen un valor más allá de lo pachanguero, en cualquier caso, ya os digo que la cosa no pasará de aquí, porque dibujar no me gusta demasiado ni creo tener un talento especial en ello. También reitero que este hilo es seguido por mucha más gente de lo que parece, pero, aunque no fuese así, la línea humorística seguiría siendo del hilo y para el hilo.
> 
> Aprovecho para recordar que aqui, coñas a parte, hay muchos usuarios que colaboran desinteresadamente para informar al personal del estado de los mercados, dando referencias en tiempo real, análisis, radiografías del volumen de las manos fuertes, apreciaciones varias, etc. Todo este trabajo es mucho más relevante que cualquier gracieta que se me pueda ocurrir, eso seguro. A título personal no me importa reconocer que mi pasión por la bolsa se gestó gracias a este hilo y a sus usuarios. Espero poder aportar poco a poco parte de lo que me fue regalado, hasta que me canse o hasta el próximo cuelgue del server de Calopez.
> 
> Salu-... nada ;-)



Me esta deando un poco de repelus tanto chupapollismo en el hilo :: , pero no solo nos partimos de risa con tus genialidades, no solo los dibujos sino los textos ( el de zuloman-pollastre se sale por los 4 costados y el resto son buenisimos tambien ), tambien tus graficos aportan bastante, a mi concretamente en alguna ocasion me han hecho meditar sobre mi estrategia y cambiarla :no:

Bueno, vamos a cortar ya este chupapollismo foril que me emociono :´( y no creo que todo un capitan zuloman despiadada gacela que devora a su propia especie y de vez en cuando arrea coces a algun leoncio que otro deba tener sentimientos de ningun tipo.

Por cierto viendo la preapertura creo que otra vez no voy a estar cuando los leoncios pasen lista :XX: :XX: :XX: , largos con plusvis de ayer mas gap de hoy


----------



## chinclan100 (17 Dic 2010)

Este es el mercado que nos ha dejado la Fed.
Resumen de ayer del futuro del SP.
En 1 segundo 5 puntos arriba.
En 7 minutos 4.5 puntos arriba.
Se terminó la sesión. 

LaBolsaEnDirecto. Este es el mercado que ha dejado la Fed en USA


----------



## debianita (17 Dic 2010)

Moody's rebaja cinco escalones el rating de Irlanda hasta 'Baa1' - Cotizalia.com

Zulo yo cerraria eso largos rapidito


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

venga que en breve comienza la jornada en el casin.....digo en la bolsa , pollastre no racanees los niveles de dax de tu play ( lo de la niña ya asusta que hay mucho mal pensado ).

Y tu market tambien estirate y dinos estrategia a primera hora.

La mia va a depender del tiempo de que disponga hoy, o bien me quedo quietecito hasta final de sesion o bien pipoteo un poco aprovechando el colchon que tengo ..... casi me inclino por esperar los 11.000 tranquilamente hoygan 

¿ alguien mas ve lo que veo yo en 10180 c ? o son zuloimaginacines mias ?

Debianita ¿ ha visto usted el efecto de Moodys con España ? pues imaginese con Irlanda........ no obstante pondre stop cubre plusvis por si acaso


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!



debianita dijo:


> Moody's rebaja cinco escalones el rating de Irlanda hasta 'Baa1' - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Zulo yo cerraria eso largos rapidito



Vende con el rumor, compra con la noticia...


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> venga que en breve comienza la jornada en el casin.....digo en la bolsa , pollastre no racanees los niveles de dax de tu play ( lo de la niña ya asusta que hay mucho mal pensado ).



Ya, ya... pero a ver, ¿cómo llamarías tú a una aplicación de AI que abre y cierra posiciones en el mercado a su voluntad con tu dinero? ¿A que a tí tampoco se te ocurre ningún nombre? 



zuloman dijo:


> ¿ alguien mas ve lo que veo yo en 10180 c ? o son zuloimaginacines mias ?



Tú lo que ves ahora mismo son tus largos abiertos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya, ya... pero a ver, ¿cómo llamarías tú a una aplicación de AI que abre y cierra posiciones en el mercado a su voluntad con tu dinero? ¿A que a tí tampoco se te ocurre ningún nombre?
> 
> 
> 
> *Tú lo que ves ahora mismo son tus largos abiertos *



obviando ese "detalle" obvio, valga la redundancia ¿ que ve usted ?


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

Buenos días caballeros....vamos al lío.

Señor Zulo usted viene con plusvis desde ayer..vamos a ir colando un stop en 9986.


Primer objetivo si se cumple, empujaremos a la zona de 10.070. Si salta el Stop Profit nos vamos abajo, y se empieza a complicar la jornada hasta 9.935
Por arriba luego iré dando niveles a tocar.

P.D. Rectifico valores...

Subimos stop...un poco por debajo de 10.000 contado.

Tocado el 10.034 que quedaba pendiente....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días caballeros....vamos al lío.



cuente, cuente ¿dejamos correr hacia arriba ? ¿tampoco a usted le dice nada eso del 10184 c ?


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya, ya... pero a ver, ¿cómo llamarías tú a una aplicación de AI que abre y cierra posiciones en el mercado a su voluntad con tu dinero? ¿A que a tí tampoco se te ocurre ningún nombre?



Esposa 

+10 carácteres


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

cerrada primera operacion con + 70 pipos


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cuente, cuente ¿dejamos correr hacia arriba ? ¿tampoco a usted le dice nada eso del 10184 c ?



Tranquilo, por tramos, ya sabe. Hay objetivos por medio y cuanto más lejano al nivel actual menos fiable.
Hay que correr detrás a distancia prudente y cuando nos saquen...a contar plusvalias.

Como ve en la zona del primer nivel se produce una primera lucha. Problema que tienen, que ya venimos en positivo y saben que por mucho. 

Tienen mucho más que perder....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Tranquilo, por tramos, ya sabe. Hay objetivos por medio y cuanto más lejano al nivel actual menos fiable.
> Hay que correr detrás a distancia prudente y cuando nos saquen...a contar plusvalias.
> 
> Como ve en la zona del primer nivel se produce una primera lucha. Problema que tienen, que ya venimos en positivo y saben que por mucho.
> ...



yo el primer tramo ya me lo he cobrado nada mas abrir, digo yo que habra que cerrar el gap mas la propina antes de subir :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.

Ya van tres o cuatro días igual.


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.
> 
> Ya van tres o cuatro días igual.



Se prepara un movimiento algo más fuerte subimos Stop Profit a 10005


----------



## Abner (17 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya, ya... pero a ver, ¿cómo llamarías tú a una aplicación de AI que abre y cierra posiciones en el mercado a su voluntad con tu dinero? ¿A que a tí tampoco se te ocurre ningún nombre?
> 
> 
> 
> Tú lo que ves ahora mismo son tus largos abiertos



Skynet, WOPR (Joshua), Matrix, así como referencias frikis más cercanas.

.....o Esposa 2.0 ))

Edito: Mierda!! Mulder se me adelantó


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

otros 30 pipos corto pa la saca y ahora a esperar para abrir largos cuando dejemos el gap mas la propina....ya van 100 pipotones en 22 minutos


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> otros 30 pipos corto pa la saca y ahora a esperar para abrir largos cuando dejemos el gap mas la propina....ya van 100 pipotones en 22 minutos



Amigo le envidio, yo no puedo cerrar tan alegremente...:´(


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> obviando ese "detalle" obvio, valga la redundancia ¿ que ve usted ?



Marca suelo en 7000 y techo en 7041 (este lo ha clavado de momento), pero yo, personalmente, un día de vencimientos sería el que menos caso haría a las proyecciones. 

Lo del suelo en 7000, como que no me lo creo, vamos. Como empiecen a soltar lastre, verás tú.

El Ibex me da un triple suelo en 9950. Es rara una convergencia tan precisa (9948, 9944, 9950), apenas 6 pips de Ibex. Luego hay un primer techo en 10105, y un techo absoluto en 10139.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se prepara un movimiento algo más fuerte subimos Stop Profit a 10005



No me asustes, me has dejado igual que estaba pero con ansiedad. :8:


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

Empieza el juego.

No es lo mismo empezar en verde....


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

Como no se pongan a vender de verdad, lo que estamos viendo ahora en el Ibex es un timo para saltar stops.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

me tengo que ir asi que dejo una orden de cortos y otra de largos a una buena distancia de donde estamos, veremos que pasa cuando acabe 

de momento los 100 pipos en la saca a buen recaudo y tanto si entro corto como largo tendre un buen colchon por la distancia ::


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Como no se pongan a vender de verdad, lo que estamos viendo ahora en el Ibex es un timo para saltar stops.



Así lo he visto yo y por eso he subido el stop,ya que iban a bajar al 9986 del primer nivel me aseguraba unos puntos más.

Ahora jugando en el primer nivel por abajo. Como se ha visto hemos metido pasta y arriba, aseguramos unos puntos y a ver como responde a ese segundo nivel por arriba.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Así lo he visto yo y por eso he subido el stop,ya que iban a bajar al 9986 del primer nivel me aseguraba unos puntos más.
> 
> Ahora jugando en el primer nivel por abajo. Como se ha visto hemos metido pasta y arriba, aseguramos unos puntos y a ver como responde a ese segundo nivel por arriba.



Lo que me sorprende un poco es que aun estés trabajando con el vencimiento de hoy ¿porque no pasas ya al vencimiento siguiente?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

ya estoy de vuelta, no me habeis movido nada esto hoygan  y yo que pensaba que me iba a encontrar con una posicion abierta con plusvis ::

como me aburro voy a pipear un poco con usted market



Spoiler



largo9930


 evidentement estoy en vencimiento enero eh

sumo 25 pipos mas a mis plusvis de hoy jejjee

Y ahora a ver si recorta y meto largos again o si sube y meto cortos, veamos que hacen


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya estoy de vuelta, no me habeis movido nada esto hoygan  y yo que pensaba que me iba a encontrar con una posicion abierta con plusvis ::
> 
> como me aburro voy a pipear un poco con usted market
> 
> ...



Esto no termina de tirar con fuerza, y tengo que salir ya.

Pero no a tomarme unas copas con mi amigo Cordobés, ya les explicaré.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto no termina de tirar con fuerza, y tengo que salir ya.
> 
> Pero no a tomarme unas copas con mi amigo Cordobés, ya les explicaré.



me ha mosqueado usted y...



Spoiler



corto 9965



otros 15 pipos pal coleto

y a ver si largo o corto

y hoyga market, explique xd, no me deje en ascuas


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me ha mosqueado usted y...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Renta4 te habrá enviado su felicitación de Navidad VIP por lo menos...


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Lo que dije ayer, cuidado que hoy no dejan ni subirse al carro, asi que cuidado con los recortes en la realización de beneficios, hay mucha gente con posiciones importantes abiertas y una recogida antes de tiempo te pega un latigazo de 70 puntos rápidito.
> 
> Señores, hasta luego. Por cierto, en dos semanas desaparezco del "circo-casino" español. Hagamos las américas, que ya hay algunos abriendo caminos.
> 
> P.D. Si veo alguna variación importante antes de la apertura, apareceré por aqui. ahh y por abajo 10.048 (El capitán zulo algo sabía de este nivel ayer ienso



Recupero este post del 9 de diciembre. Siempre se dice que volveré, que intentaré estar por aquí, pero va a ser igual que mi antecesor "el master". Entraré poco, a deshoras y con poco que decir, porque en mi contrato entra estar calladito.

No voy a decir ningún nombre, pero uno a uno les he cogido aprecio, son un grupo muy muy divertido y unido, no cambien.

Por último animar a mi amigo cordobés que se decida a entrar por aquí, el tío es una pobre gacelilla, pero tiene una visión más que aceptable del mercado a muy corto plazo. (algo le he enseñado)

Tío deja de leer y entra, que preguntando, hablando es como se aprende y aquí hay mucha gente válida (y lo sabes porque lo hemos hablado).


Un abrazo a todos...queridas gacelillas.










Cuidado que les vigilo......::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Renta4 te habrá enviado su felicitación de Navidad VIP por lo menos...



hoyga que en los 22 primeros minutos me he abrochado 100 pipos, en dos jugadas una de 70 y otra de 30, estos metesacas siguen sumando :no:



Spoiler



largo en 9915 con mucho miedo



me temo que esta vez me voy a comer 50 pipos a la contra antes de que rebote, si rebota

carlos arranca por Dios !!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Recupero este post del 9 de diciembre. Siempre se dice que volveré, que intentaré estar por aquí, pero va a ser igual que mi antecesor "el master". Entraré poco, a deshoras y con poco que decir, porque en mi contrato entra estar calladito.
> 
> No voy a decir ningún nombre, pero uno a uno les he cogido aprecio, son un grupo muy muy divertido y unido, no cambien.
> 
> ...




Grande su foto de despedida. Muy apropiada.

¿ya se muda? ¿Chin-pom se acabó?

Uds., los leoncio-workers, tienen una expectativa de vida bastante corta, según veo...

En fin, entiendo que se vaya a los futuros USA. A fin de cuentas, ya conoce el dicho: no se es un hombre hasta que no se han negociado 100 lotes en el S&P 

De alguna manera, Uds. perciben que la cima de su "carrera deportiva" se encuentra en el mercado USA. Así sea. Yo entiendo que la cima de la carrera deportiva es operar con tus propios fondos, y que otros no se lleven lo que tú generas con tu trabajo. 

Pero, como decía el torero: "tiene que haber gente pa tó".

Le deseo la mejor de las suertes.

adiê hamijo,


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hoyga que en los 22 primeros minutos me he abrochado 100 pipos, en dos jugadas una de 70 y otra de 30, estos metesacas siguen sumando :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy lo están manipulando todo a base de bien, ni los paquetes grandes ni los pequeños están justificando esta bajadita.


----------



## debianita (17 Dic 2010)

Mucha suerte Market!! Le echaremos en falta por aqui 

Plusvis a la saca :XX: media posi en ladrillera cerrada, mis CRI van viento en popa, haaré un take profit en breve de parte de la posi. Últimamente lo bordo con mis swings :XX:

EDIT: En FER hay un spread de 7 cents :8:


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Recupero este post del 9 de diciembre. Siempre se dice que volveré, que intentaré estar por aquí, pero va a ser igual que mi antecesor "el master". Entraré poco, a deshoras y con poco que decir, porque en mi contrato entra estar calladito.
> 
> No voy a decir ningún nombre, pero uno a uno les he cogido aprecio, son un grupo muy muy divertido y unido, no cambien.
> 
> ...



Una pena que se largue, en fin, que le vaya bonito por ahí fuera.

PD: echaré de menos esas discusiones sobre si son mejores los carajillos de soberano o los de anis manolete por las mañanas


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2010)

Bueno, Market Maker, aunque nos conocemos desde hace poco, se le echará de menos por lo buena gente y por lo que aprendemos. Si esto fuera de otra forma, lo propio sería darle, bueno, darnos, un homenaje en condiciones. Además las fechas acompañan. Pero ciscados y liados como estamos, la cosa pinta dificil.


----------



## aksarben (17 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, Market Maker, aunque nos conocemos desde hace poco, se le echará de menos por lo buena gente y por lo que aprendemos. Si esto fuera de otra forma, lo propio sería darle, bueno, darnos, un homenaje en condiciones. Además las fechas acompañan. Pero ciscados y liados como estamos, la cosa pinta dificil.



Podremos hacer una fiesta en el yate cuando lo compremos... oh wait!

Una pena que se vaya, señor MM. Que le vaya bonito .


----------



## debianita (17 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Podremos hacer una fiesta en el yate cuando lo compremos... oh wait!
> 
> Una pena que se vaya, señor MM. Que le vaya bonito .




:: :: :: no diga la palabra maldita ... que hoy el dia es redondo para mi cuenta. Fuera de FER :XX: Me dan ganas de meter una orden gorda a mercado en CRI para tumbarla :XX: Quiero más plusvis :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

tanto tantear el suelo al final acabaran rompiendolo y evaporandose mis plusvis de hoy ::::::

bueno, me largo otra vez dejo stop pero espero que me suban esto al menos 100 pipotes eh


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2010)

Bienvenido


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Dic 2010)

Es irse el sr. Market y caerse esto. Market le echaremos de menos.


----------



## debianita (17 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Llevo tiempo indagando por aquí.
> 
> Y hoy me he decidido por fin a entrar. Intentaré aportar lo que pueda.



Hoyga usted, no se si le han informado de las condiciones para ser un miembro de pleno derecho en el hilo:

1- Vender 5k acciones del botas el primer día.
2- Vender 20k acciones de CRI a la voz de ya 
3- Comprar acciones de FER para subir la cotización y así pueda abrir nuevos cortos.

Saludos

PD: No olvide de saludar siempre y poner los pipos que gana en cada entrada, el forero BL se lo agradecerá


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Llevo tiempo indagando por aquí.
> 
> Y hoy me he decidido por fin a entrar. Intentaré aportar lo que pueda.



Por curiosidad ¿os escogen de una edad determinada o eso da igual mientras seais buenos tradeando?

pd: bienvenido


----------



## debianita (17 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Pues empezamos bien....::



:: era broma ... Bienvenido 

Menudo tapon tienen en CRI 3.98 ... malditos roedoreh

EDIT: Es usted el nuevo león? ienso: ... Tenga cuidado, aqui los desplumamos a los leones :rolleye:

PD: Me callo ya, que estoy muy euforico con tanta plusvi 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> No le entiendo ???¿¿¿¿



Sospechan que es usted el nuevo leon de la manada. 

Su presentacion oficial:






Se puede ver al sr. Market y su esposa/jefe detras.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sospechan que es usted el nuevo leon de la manada.
> 
> Su presentacion oficial:
> 
> ...



No se puede negar que son chicos muy letrados :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Hola, desde luego esta saltando sobre el soporte este.
> 
> Buenas, me uno al foro.



¿conoce un poco el argot manejado por aquí?

No se asuste. Aquí hay un poco sarcasmo y agresividad a partes iguales, pero en el fondo somos buena gente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Conozco a los personajes y sus modos. Metan toda la caña que quieran.
> 
> De momento parece que el suelo que ha dado Luis funciona muy bien. Lo mismo no sería mala idea entrar en algún banco.



Hoyga market, todos entendemos que su jefe no le deje postear en el hilo, pero no pensara engañar a nadie con ese nuevo nick ¿no? 

Bienvenido....... de nuevo ::

Venga.a darle un empujoncito a esto que ya casi estoy donde entre con mis largos tras soportar zona de riesgo altisima, esta vez no me conformare con una simple pipada, quiero como minimo lo que llegue a asumir a la baja.

Me retiro a mis aposentos y dejo orden de cierre de largos bastante mas arriba, aunqeu casi prefiero que se queden a 5 pipos y quedarme abierto para mañana......no sea que me quede fuera del tren de los 11.000 ::


Juanlu, usted tambien podria echar una manita xd


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

¿La "R" es de Reloaded? ::

Bienvenido, recuerde que antes de abrir una posición debe comunicar sus intenciones por privado a Mulder para que el Comité de Sabios del hilo le autorice.

Pertenecer a la élite tiene sus servidumbres.

Recuerde también que en caso de mandrilada puede solicitar al comité de sabios que barra el mercado en su favor para minimizar pérdidas.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Recupero este post del 9 de diciembre. Siempre se dice que volveré, que intentaré estar por aquí, pero va a ser igual que mi antecesor "el master". Entraré poco, a deshoras y con poco que decir, porque en mi contrato entra estar calladito.
> 
> No voy a decir ningún nombre, pero uno a uno les he cogido aprecio, son un grupo muy muy divertido y unido, no cambien.
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte, hamijo. Aqui siempre será bien recibido.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

¿Entonces se va de verdad?

Que la fuerza de la demanda le acompañe, Marketmaker, me lo he pasado pipa siguiendo sus evoluciones.


----------



## debianita (17 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Entonces se va de verdad?



No hombre,no ... nos hemos confabulado todos para gastarle a ustec una broma ::


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Entonces se va de verdad?
> 
> Que la fuerza de la demanda le acompañe, Marketmaker, me lo he pasado pipa siguiendo sus evoluciones.



Hombre, usted no se lo va a pasar "pipo"...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No hombre,no ... nos hemos confabulado todos para gastarle a ustec una broma ::



Juer, la última vez, cuando se marchó Fran200, yo estuve bastantes días pensando que era MarketMaker y no fui el único al que la pasó.

Además, ya había dicho que se iba al SP y aquí estaba.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Dic 2010)

antes de MM no estaba Fran2000? y la amiga cordobesa? ienso:

aqui hay leoncio encerrado! )


----------



## Catacrack (17 Dic 2010)

Pues los leoncios ya pueden tirar del carro para arriba que esto lo tienen que cerrar en verde.


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2010)

Que previsiblesssss... En vencimientos, los suelos se convierten en niveles relevantes donde paran momentáneamente... Antes de seguir bajando


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

Lo más cojonudo es que el SP lleva días y días sin demostrar absolutamente nada en materia de guano, entre algodones.

Y eso con todos los pequeños inversores USA largos.

Y llega el vencimiento, vamos, no me creo que esto va para arriba ni aunque se ponga a subir como un tiro tras el vencimiento.


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Que previsiblesssss... En vencimientos, los suelos se convierten en niveles relevantes donde paran momentáneamente... Antes de seguir bajando



El volumen de granito en la cara de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex es alto y el saldo de gacelas pilladas positivo...


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo más cojonudo es que el SP lleva días y días sin demostrar absolutamente nada en materia de guano, entre algodones.
> 
> Y eso con todos los pequeños inversores USA largos.
> 
> Y llega el vencimiento, vamos, no me creo que esto va para arriba ni aunque se ponga a subir como un tiro tras el vencimiento.



El sp lleva semanas sin ser mercado. Esta anestesiado con los POMO days. Cuando el mercado vuelva a comportarse como tal, las gacelas sigue-analistas lo van a flipar.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Primero los POMO days
Luego los "A PLOMO"days.
Y querré sangre.
Buenas tardes


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

¿Que se apuestan a que en el último momento le dan un subidón al mismo estilo del de ayer?

Probablemente cuando ya hayan hecho el margin call.


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Ya toi dentro


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 9898


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

peroooooo ¿ que coño habeis hecho en mi ausencia ?? 

Venga, vamos a subir esto ya recoño, que sino me dejo buena parte de mis plusvis de hoy y no estoy dispuesto :no:


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Yuro ploff y tal

Edit: DJI doblando la esquina


----------



## Kujire (17 Dic 2010)

feliz navidad!!!!!!
feliz natal!!!!!
merry xmas!!!!!!
kala christouyenna!!!!!!
nollaig shona dhuit!!!!!!
gledileg jol!!!!!!:Aplauso:​
:cook::8::vomito:8:


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

Pues parece que el vencimiento fue ayer a las 16:00 horas, lo de hoy es paripé.

Sin embargo creo que la semana que viene tendremos rally porque están dejándonos ver mucha debilidad, en estas fechas eso solo puede querer decir una cosa.

pd: que ricos, vaya fin de fiesta...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (17 Dic 2010)

Qué discretos...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Yuro más y más ploff
Ibex 50 puntos en un plás


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Kujire
Perdón por no saber sánscrito...
Feliz navidad,chula!!


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> peroooooo ¿ que coño habeis hecho en mi ausencia ??
> 
> *Venga, vamos a subir esto ya* recoño, que sino me dejo buena parte de mis plusvis de hoy y no estoy dispuesto :no:




plas plas!

dame, dame en el culete!

:XX:


----------



## Kujire (17 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Kujire
> Perdón por no saber sánscrito...
> Feliz navidad,chula!!



Hola Wbuffete , jaja no es tan dificil...he escogido el Griego, el Irlandés, el Portugués .. y el Islandés ... han sido los primeros que me vinieron a la cabeza, completamente aleatorio creo :8:


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Wbuffete , jaja no es tan dificil...he escogido el Griego, el Irlandés, el Portugués .. y el Islandés ... han sido los primeros que me vinieron a la cabeza, completamente aleatorio creo :8:



Si no es dificil...ya te saludaré en sánscrito un año de estos.Cuando tenga más ganas de aprenderlo.
Bezoz ozunoz


----------



## Interesado (17 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes.

Parece que este año el rally de Navidad lo queremos hacer del revés... pinta todo muy rojo, demasiado para mi gusto.

Para el que le pueda interesar:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/12/business/12advantage.html?_r=4&pagewanted=1&src=busln


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Wbuffete , jaja no es tan dificil...he escogido el Griego, el Irlandés, el Portugués .. y el Islandés ... han sido los primeros que me vinieron a la cabeza, completamente aleatorio creo :8:



y también en castellano!! : :´(

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_9tmOInx1g[/YOUTUBE] 

:fiufiu: ienso:


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> A pesar de no estar avanzando, Pepon sigue seduciendo a los inversores:
> 
> Alcista 55.9% (50%)
> Neutral 13.4% (14.4%)
> ...



Ha costado, pero por fin ha alcanzado el objetivo:


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Wbuffete , jaja no es tan dificil...he escogido el Griego, el Irlandés, el Portugués .. y el Islandés ... han sido los primeros que me vinieron a la cabeza, completamente aleatorio creo :8:



¿aleatorio? ¿seguro?


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿aleatorio? ¿seguro?



Con Italiano,Francésy Belga de postre...


----------



## Wbuffete (17 Dic 2010)

Ya estoy fuera con una pírrica ganancia de 4p
No me llega ni para los cafés.Por lento cuando lo de los 50p.Arggg!!
S2 buen finde pa todos


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2010)

Menuda mandrilada para el ibex hoy


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ya comento el contrato de enero, el día de hoy ha sido poco activo, se han pasado el día con el piloto automático puesto. Han empezado la mañana comprando con cierta fuerza, unos 400 contratos entre dos operaciones, pero enseguida han empezado a hacer ventas aisladas, aunque seguían comprando.

Hacia las 11:40 han empezado a vender algo en serio, siempre con operaciones pequeñas y relativamente pocas para ser pequeñas, dejando pasar mucho tiempo entre cada una de ellas, los gordos han desaparecido del mapa a partir de las 10:15 y ya no han aparecido en todo el resto del día.

En subasta han comprado y vendido aunque ganan las compras.

En resumen, no me parece que sus verdaderas intenciones sean las que han mostrado en el día de hoy, poco volumen y poca actividad, o están esperando a que pase algo o la bajada de hoy ha sido más falsa que un euro de cartón. Por las fechas en las que estamos me inclino por lo segundo.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Hoy ya comento el contrato de enero, el día de hoy ha sido poco activo, se han pasado el día con el piloto automático puesto. Han empezado la mañana comprando con cierta fuerza, unos 400 contratos entre dos operaciones, pero enseguida han empezado a hacer ventas aisladas, aunque seguían comprando.
> 
> ...



Gracias, Mulder. Los 9.830 se han salvado de sobras (la vuelta en los 9.850 ha sido una muestra de gran fortaleza a ultracorto plazo), por lo que, por el momento, nada indica que las bajadas deban continuar. Eso sí, en mi opinión hace unos días también nos dijeron que no estaban dispuestos a dejar que el precio subiera con felicidad, y eso es lo que a mí me preocupa. El sentimiento entre los pequeños inversores está muy pepónico, cuando en realidad el IBEX ha frenado en plena resistencia. Un nuevo impulso al alza por encima de los 10.000, que es lo que todo el mundo espera por el rally navideño, terminaría de desequilibrar la balanza hacia el optimismo consensuado, todo muy peligroso teniendo en cuenta que la resistencia sigue ahí hasta los 10.400 aprox. 

Yo ya di mi opinión, que los 10.200 eran zona de venta y a verlas venir. Sigo pensando lo mismo e insisto que si no se supera la resistencia es muy probable un fuerte movimiento a la baja que nos haga perder los 9.000. Si durante las próximas semanas el gráfico refleja otra cosa distinta, seré el primero en cambiar de parecer, pero, por ahora, esta es mi lectura de la situación.

Buen fin de semana a todos :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

Bueno ya se acercan mucho las navidades asi que a modo de felicitacion a todo el hilo os pongo una foto del portal de belen .


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2010)

ehhh ehhh ehhh ehhh ehhh

:abajo: :abajo: :abajo: :abajo: :abajo:


por cierto... ¿a qué se debe el subidón...?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2010)

El sp está cogiendo el caminito a los 1250


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2010)

Joer, Market ya ha debido de llevar a yankilandia... porque el Sp quiere irse a por el 1250... :

Que cantan los blusas cuando acaba Sán Fermín??? ::::


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp está cogiendo el caminito a los 1250



edito...


Saludos )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ehhh ehhh ehhh ehhh ehhh
> 
> :abajo: :abajo: :abajo: :abajo: :abajo:
> 
> ...





Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp está cogiendo el caminito a los 1250



Tonuel, la pregunta corrrecta es ¡ por que el capitan Zuloman aguanto sus largos sin inmutarse ante las caidas atrapagacelas ? 

Le tengo dicho que se encierre en el armario hasta Febrero y deje los mandos a Juanlu :no:


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tonuel, la pregunta corrrecta es ¡ por que el capitan Zuloman aguanto sus largos sin inmutarse ante las caidas atrapagacelas ?
> 
> Le tengo dicho que se encierre en el armario hasta Febrero y deje los mandos a Juanlu :no:




Juanlu está pillado en Bankinter... :XX: 10 centimacos de pérdidas por irse de cervecitas y no atender al mercado... 

Saludos


----------



## Mulder (17 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno ya se acercan mucho las navidades asi que a modo de felicitacion a todo el hilo os pongo una foto del portal de belen .



¿pero que bírria de portal de belén es esta? a ver ¿donde está el niño Jesulín?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero que bírria de portal de belén es esta? a ver ¿donde está el niño Jesulín?



Cosas de la ley de libertad religiosa


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2010)

*Market Maker se fue !!*

Como siempre en estos días de locos en los que no puedo entrar al foro me entero de todo tarde ! 

En cualquier caso quiero saludarte y agradecerte tu participación... realmente al lado de la parquedad informativa de Fran2000 (que más bien aprecía Fran0001 ), tú siempre has tirado buenas pistas, datos oportunos y sugerencias valiosas.

Que sea con suerte y te vaya bien, cualquiera que sea tu próximo destino.


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2010)

Entretanto, en la ciudad de Zuloman (Ciudad Pipo), las acciones del Botín están por debajo de los 8 euros...

...apetitosas las hayo pensando en el mediano plazo.


----------



## atman (18 Dic 2010)

Hace ya algún tiempo adverti en el siguiente hilo los problemas que estaba teniendo L_agun A_ro y, por lo que parece ahora, tambien C_aja L_aboral.

Cuidadín con L_agun A_ro

La cosa ha ido yendo a peor a lo largo del tiempo, pero no he ido informando, en primer lugar por la seguridad de mi fuente y en segundo porque tuve la impresión de que la gente no estaba mucho la labor de tenerlo en cuenta.

Pero creo que al menos en este hilo interesará saber que finalmente Lagun Aro va a ser vendida, en todo o en parte a una compañía francesa. Está habiendo reuniones para ir comunicando a los empleados y cooperativistas la decisión. 

Al igual que todos los movimientos que ha habido hasta ahora, y creedme que han sido muchos, tratan de llevarlo todo con la máxima discreción para evitar la fuga de clientes.
Pero no sé si la compradora se quedará a gusto sin ponerse la medalla. Tengo la vista puesta en el próximo día 21, porque hurgando por ahí me encuentro con que su división de Asset Management celebra un evento ese día. Pero, conociéndome, esto es sólo una opinión seguramente equivocada.

Bien, en esa reunión también se ha comentado que está habiendo movimiento en el sector y que al menos otras dos aseguradoras, una de ellas muy vinculada a un valor que algunos negociáis por aquí, también están a la venta. Ojo!! este comentario lo están haciendo los encargados de comunicar la venta... por lo que su veracidad tiene sus puntos a favor y en contra.

Edito para incluir que el-banco-de-espana-alerta-de-los-enormes-vencimientos-de-las-cajas-en-enero.html. Así la venta encajaría con la idea de hacer caja para hacer frente a los vencimientos y, con algo de suerte, cubrir las provisiones y/o mejorar los balances.


----------



## chinclan100 (18 Dic 2010)

Al cierre de ayer el diferencial entre el Dow y el Ibex está en máximos de los tres últimos años y porque no tenemos datos trabajos de años atrás. Por lo tanto , el Dow Jones está muy fuerte y el Ibex muy muy débil. 
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Diferencial Dow-Ibex en Máximos de los tres últimos años


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Hace ya algún tiempo adverti en el siguiente hilo los problemas que estaba teniendo L_agun A_ro y, por lo que parece ahora, tambien C_aja L_aboral.
> 
> Cuidadín con L_agun A_ro
> 
> ...



enésimo post de este forero contra lagun-aro SIN UNA PRUEBA.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Dic 2010)

¿Qué es lagunaro o como se diga?


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Dic 2010)

una compañía aseguradora ligada al grupo MONDRAGON CORPORACION COOPERATIVA (caja laboral, eroski, fagor, etc)


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2010)

Haya paz, caballeros.

Estos asuntos son sencillos, y no requieren de enfrentamientos verbales: el tiempo pondrá la verdad en el bando de unos u otros.


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> A ver cuanto duro dando predicciones en este foro



Tengo la sensación de que MarketMaker nos ha dado gato por liebre, err que diga, leoncio por gacela, bueno, que quiero decir que...  ::


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> A ver cuanto duro dando predicciones en este foro



Ud. no se preocupe y escriba cuantas "predicciones" guste. El foro está para eso, para intercambiar información y divertirse.

Cierto que Ud. parte de una situación ligeramente desventajosa, donde una mitad del foro piensa que Fran200/MarketMaker/FranR son la misma persona con desdoblamiento de nicks, y la otra mitad no comprende demasiado bien quiénes son Uds., de dónde vienen, y si de verdad mueven lo que dicen que mueven.

El hecho de que Cordobesa inicialmente se identificara como mujer, y que ahora hablen Uds. de "el cordobés", tampoco ayuda demasiado.

Ese "correveydile" entre puestos de trabajo que se toman entre Uds., donde uno llega, el otro se va, ahora el otro se vuelve a ir y le deja razón del foro a un "colega gacela" (MarketMaker dixit), pues tampoco colabora a aclarar la situación 

Pero vamos, como digo, Ud. a lo suyo: hable y "proyecte", que aquí todos nos los pasamos "pipo" con todos.


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Haya paz, caballeros.
> 
> Estos asuntos son sencillos, y no requieren de enfrentamientos verbales: el tiempo pondrá la verdad en el bando de unos u otros.



el tiempo ya puso esto en su sitio.
allá por el 2008 aquí hablaba en sentido parecido dando pábulo a rumores de que lagun-aro iba de culo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lternativas/55121-cuidadin-con-lagun-aro.html

yo le pido pruebas... nada
y otros lo mismo... nada

y luego contraataca en mayo de este año

obviamente nada.

dentro de 6 meses... veremos


----------



## atman (18 Dic 2010)

Kaxkamel, puse el comentario precisamente en este hilo para evitar que gente ciega y que no quiere entender , sí como tú, entrara al trapo. Y porque mi única voluntad es avisar a quien quiera ser avisado a los demás... sinceramente, me da igual. Tranquilo porque si tienes seguros o dinero con ellos no vas a tener problemas, de hecho para eso se hace esto.

Te pones igual que se ponían los pepitos antes de que fuera claro para todo el mundo la burbuja ladrillera. Como muy bien dice Pollastre, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.

PD: Pido disculpas al resto de asiduos al hilo. No era mi intención ensuciar el hilo, sino aportar información que, a mi modo de ver, puede mover valores.


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Kaxkamel, puse el comentario precisamente en este hilo para evitar que gente ciega y que no quiere entender , sí como tú, entrara al trapo. Y porque mi única voluntad es avisar a quien quiera ser avisado a los demás... sinceramente, me da igual. Tranquilo porque si tienes seguros o dinero con ellos no vas a tener problemas, de hecho para eso se hace esto.
> 
> Te pones igual que se ponían los pepitos antes de que fuera claro para todo el mundo la burbuja ladrillera. Como muy bien dice Pollastre, el tiempo dará y quitará razones.
> 
> PD: Pido disculpas al resto de asiduos al hilo. No era mi intención ensuciar el hilo, sino aportar información que, a mi modo de ver, puede mover valores.



yo sólo pido pruebas a quien lanza acusaciones tan graves
Hace casi 3 años hablabas de lagun-aro como si fuera a quebrar inminentemente... y ahora qué?
en 3 años no has conseguido UNA PRUEBA? ALGO-ALGUITO? NI SIQUIERA UN MAL ARTICULO DE LIBERTAD DIGITAL, UN AUDIO DE FEDEGICO... UN COMENTARIO CHORRA DE PEDROJOTA?

me han dicho, he oído, me ha comentado....

lo de la comparación de la burbu inmobiliaria de la que se han posteado aquí miles de artículos, proyecciones, tablas y demás... no se sostiene, y lo sabes

Lo dicho... hace casi 3 años tenía poca gracia.
hoy... hoy menos.

estaré encantado de darte la razón cuando postees algo razonado y con sentido.


----------



## atman (19 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel, tienes un privado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> kaxkamel, tienes un privado.



Queremos saber, el consejo de sabios del hilo puede sancionarle por ocultar información privilegiada al resto de miembros/as.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Queremos saber, el consejo de sabios del hilo puede sancionarle por ocultar información privilegiada al resto de miembros/as.



Sanción = baneo + fin de semana con animosa + leer 100 hilos de bio123 + visita de amigo morenito de zuloman.


----------



## chinclan100 (19 Dic 2010)

OJO mañana y pasado la Fed realizará una Doble POMO cada día ... cargaditos de millones vienen para el Rallie de Navidad.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Ya viene la Fed … cargadita de millones. Mañana y Pasado DOBLE POMO.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Dic 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> OJO mañana y pasado la Fed realizará una Doble POMO cada día ... cargaditos de millones vienen para el Rallie de Navidad.
> LaBolsaEnDirecto. Ya viene la Fed … cargadita de millones. Mañana y Pasado DOBLE POMO.



Botoncito verde entonces? 

La verdad es que Bernanke se da un aire a papa noel.


----------



## bertok (19 Dic 2010)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Botoncito verde entonces?
> 
> La verdad es que Bernanke se da un aire a papa noel.



Cuidado con confundir la situación del Chulibex y SP.

No tienen nada que ver.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. no se preocupe y escriba cuantas "predicciones" guste. El foro está para eso, para intercambiar información y divertirse.
> 
> Cierto que Ud. parte de una situación ligeramente desventajosa, donde una mitad del foro piensa que Fran200/MarketMaker/FranR son la misma persona con desdoblamiento de nicks, y la otra mitad no comprende demasiado bien quiénes son Uds., de dónde vienen, y si de verdad mueven lo que dicen que mueven.
> 
> ...



Chiiisssssttttttt pollastre coño 

Del baile en el camarote de los hermanos marx que debe ser la empresa leonera ya nos hemos dado cuenta todos, pero si el cambio de nicks es necesario para que un insider nos de datos interesantes no veo que tengamos que publicarlo a bombo y platillo .

asi que franr, fran200, market o como tenga a bien llamarse, leon o gacela tambien es indiferente si da usted los niveles y son acertados 

Acaso alguien no se divierte con Tonuel y Juanlu, con subeman y bajaman y con tantos otros que pulularan de tapadillo por el hilo :no:

Usted mismo pollastre, muchos saben que pollastre y zuloman son la misma persona que en un radical cambio de personalidad esquizofrenica representa ambas caras de la misma moneda ::

!!! que siga la fiesta y bienvenido mister franr !!

PD: En lo unico que le doy a usted la razon en se echa de menos a cordobesa, a mi me daba mucho morbo imaginarmela muy recatadamente vestida en la empresa sabiendo que era una leona ..... ..... y ademas corta


----------



## debianita (20 Dic 2010)

Buenos días,

mañana tenemos subastas de letras del tesoro:

Resultados de la última subasta de Bonos a 3 años

el mercado de bonos muy calmado no parece:

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,55%

Me dá que tanto anunciar rallies navideños en la prensa salmón .... Un servidor continua corto en CRI, media posi esperando los 2 euros 8: no vale ni un céntimo más :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Dic 2010)

Confianza de manos débiles al cierre del viernes del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.

Y buenos días.


----------



## chinclan100 (20 Dic 2010)

Pues si, para hoy la Fed tiene preparados sobre 15 mil milloncetes de dólares.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 20 de Diciembre. DOBLE POMO DAY.


chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Botoncito verde entonces?
> 
> La verdad es que Bernanke se da un aire a papa noel.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

Creo... que hemos asustado a FranR... lamentaría que haya sido por mi culpa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Creo... que hemos asustado a FranR... lamentaría que haya sido por mi culpa.



a un burbujista con 30 cm, que gana 60.000 como minimo ¿ cree usted que se le asusta con 4 comentarios de bienvenida ? amos no me joda ::

Venga Franr confirme sus niveles para que este pardillo no se sienta culpable 

Y usted pollastre, ya esta tardando en dar la comparativa dax-ibex :no:

Vamos circulen que aqui no hay nada que ver :


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

BOno en 5,55%
CDS en 333


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Dic 2010)

Parece que la gente ya se han ido de vacaciones.........


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2010)

10 años fuera de la bolsa, he entrado hace pocos dias, he perdido, y he salido. Lo mejor, tener la capacidad de saber que toca perder, asumirlo y salirse hasta la proxima. 160€ menos, en fin, más se perdio en Cuba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

voy aprovechando el lateral mientras dure, cerrados largos, recuperando 30 pipos y abiertos de nuevo mas abajo 

La psicion predominante es largo,pero intentare pillar en cada recorte hasta que lo suban :no:

de momento 50 pipos entre 30 a la saca y 20 de abrir mas abajo los largos ::

ya tego plusvis otra vez, veamos si rompe maximos intradia o si me cobro lo mio

cobrados y a esperar mas abajo


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

yo tambien voy aprovechando dos tirones, primero corto y luego largo, mis diferenciales han sido algo mejor es, pero he tenido que salir y ya he perdido el hilo. A ver si puedo volver a enganchar.



Spoiler



corto en 9914 sin convicción, >9928



cerrado y palmado, malditos charlies...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> yo tambien voy aprovechando dos tirones, primero corto y luego largo, mis diferenciales han sido algo mejor es, pero he tenido que salir y ya he perdido el hilo. A ver si puedo volver a enganchar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por algo zuloman solo cobraba con largos y renunciaba a las plusvis de los cortos, yalodeciayo 



Spoiler



ahora si me la juego a cortos pero con miedo en 9900



a ver si hay un recorte y pillo lo que deje de ganar largo ......................y si hay suerte y puedo volver a abrir largos ahi me quedo hasta Febrero y los 17.000


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

...sur l'stratosphere...


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

Anímense señores que tengo unos calls fresquísimos vencimiento enero.

Ideales para el rally de Navidad!Ganancia segura hoyga!

Para el nene, para la nena, para el pequeño especulador o el gestor de fondos... Aprovechen que me los quitan de las manos!


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2010)

Buenos días



Spoiler



corto NOW


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

y yo, y yo...



Spoiler



corto en 9980



y el eur/dolar me está dando unas ganas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> y yo, y yo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tines que explicarme como te has puesto corto ahi si no lo hemos tocado :8:

ya, ya supongo que te refieres al contado, pero hombre de Dios si te pones corto/largo sera en futuros digo yo.


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2010)

Stop colocado y me largo al gimnasio. La fotico de hoy:







Y reconozco que me he precipitado, porque no he esperado a que cerrara la vela en 5 mins, y, con la fuerza que llevaba, podría haber roto por arriba perfectamente, pero el stop lo tenía muy claro.

Nos leemos luego.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

pues... igual tiene usted razón, luego lo miro.


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I concur.

Niña marca techo para el DAX en 7054.09. Justamente donde llevamos un buen rato tonteando despues de la subida sin cabeza (i.e., sin volumen) de antes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!! cuantanos mas !!!! ¿donde ve la niña el suelo ? 

El techo creo que todos abrimos cortos en el con +- 20 pipos de diferencia, con el dato del techo solo nos aporta usted la tranquilidad de que actuamos bien........con el dato del suelo podriamos echar mano de la calculadora y empezar a hacer estimaciones de nuestras plusvis de hoy ::

ay madre santa del amor hermoso, que acabo de ver al dax f por encima de su techo , ay ay ay que penaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......... y automaticamente el ibex rompe por arriba..........uy uy uy uy que me temo que nos han pilado amijos.


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! cuantanos mas !!!! ¿donde ve la niña el suelo ?
> 
> El techo creo que todos abrimos cortos en el con +- 20 pipos de diferencia, con el dato del techo solo nos aporta usted la tranquilidad de que actuamos bien........con el dato del suelo podriamos echar mano de la calculadora y empezar a hacer estimaciones de nuestras plusvis de hoy ::
> 
> ay madre santa del amor hermoso, que acabo de ver al dax f por encima de su techo , ay ay ay que penaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




No tenga Ud. tanta tranquilidad. Estamos +10 puntos en el DAX por encima del techo proyectado. Un valor, si no trágico, sí "preocupante" para la precisión habitual de la niña.

Lo que quiero decir es, cuidadín cuidadín, que a lo mejor tenemos mandrilada inversa (i.e., cortos a la parrilla)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No tenga Ud. tanta tranquilidad. Estamos +10 puntos en el DAX por encima del techo proyectado. Un valor, si no trágico, sí "preocupante" para la precisión habitual de la niña.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es, cuidadín cuidadín, que a lo mejor tenemos mandrilada inversa (i.e., cortos a la parrilla)


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! cuantanos mas !!!! ¿donde ve la niña el suelo ?
> 
> El techo creo que *todos abrimos cortos* en el *con +- 20 pipos de diferencia*, con el dato del techo solo nos aporta usted la tranquilidad de que actuamos bien........con el dato del suelo podriamos echar mano de la calculadora y empezar a hacer estimaciones de nuestras plusvis de hoy ::
> 
> ay madre santa del amor hermoso, que acabo de ver al dax f por encima de su techo , ay ay ay que penaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......... y automaticamente el ibex rompe por arriba..........uy uy uy uy que me temo que nos han pilado amijos.



Pues ya tenemos aquí los diezmiles.

Me tendré que cambiar el traje de vendedor.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2010)

Pepon está golpeando fuerte

El ibex por los 10030


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos aquí los diezmiles.
> 
> Me tendré que cambiar el traje de vendedor.



que no cunda el panico, puede ser una saltada de stops.....para quien los haya puesto...... yo no :no:

No soy ninguna viejecita para asustarme por 60 pipos en contra , a mi no me la dan con queso 

pd: si no frena en 9970 f si que es para asustarse............poco queda para saber si nos han enculado o si solo han limpiado el camino.


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que no cunda el panico, puede ser una saltada de stops.....para quien los haya puesto...... yo no :no:
> 
> No soy ninguna viejecita para asustarme por 60 pipos en contra , a mi no me la dan con queso



Los stops son de pobres... 

Con todo, de momento me marca que la subida la están llevando los peques.


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

Oportunidad "d'or" para unos cortos rapiditos al churribex, buscando SP 10,000

A veces echo de menos no estar operando ya en este índice 


edito: "me se" olvidó: si entrase a este trade, haría SL 10,045

edito2: hostias, me se olvidó el spoiler .... GLUBS


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Oportunidad "d'or" para unos cortos rapiditos al churribex, buscando SP 10,000
> 
> A veces echo de menos no estar operando ya en este índice
> 
> ...



dejese de propinillas, a mi estos me van a pagar el susto que me han dado, venga no sea tan reticente y dejenos ver ese suelo :no:

No querra forrase usted solito ¿no?  ,


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hostias, me se olvidó el spoiler .... GLUBS









Cuidado amigo, no me impresionan tus multiprocesadores, a la próxima te baneo tres nucleos.


----------



## chinclan100 (20 Dic 2010)

El futuro del Ibex ante los 10000 puntos.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. El futuro del Ibex ante los 10000 puntos. Fuerte resistencia


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Santa in cruise control, pero el volumen es ridículo y no me extrañaría que mañana el cruise control lo tuviera el gay nigga de zuloman


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

French AAA Grade at Risk as Downgrades Sweep Europe - Bloomberg


----------



## rafaxl (20 Dic 2010)

Esto del ibex es absurdo hasta hartar. Ando algo desconectado, a que se debe esta subida??


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2010)

El mundo es un lugar bello para vivir. Hemos descubierto que el dinero se puede crear con teclas de ordenadores. Ahora hay dinero para todos. No hay pobres. Las bolsas pueden subir sin límite. La inflación no existe.

[ MODO EXPLICACION BERNANKE OFF ]


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

BUeno ya estoy de vuelta, atendidos los clientes atendibles, comido lo comible, bebido lo bebible, y encafetado lo encafetable... a ver, Zuloman, veo que luego editaste el mensaje... sí yo siempre pongo precios de contado, de siempre además... la ´razón, que aquí creo que cada uno utilizaun vehículo distinto para operar, los hay que con futuros, opciones, CFDs, etc. unos lo hacen a comisión por operación, otros por volumen, y otros por spread B&S. Pregunto ¿cómo nos aclaramos si no damos precio de contado para saber cuando y como entra y sale cada uno? ¿todos ustedes dan precio del futuro?

Bueno edito para confesar que tambien para mí es más cómodo dar precio de contado, porque de cara a luego llevar mi cuentas sobre aciertos/fallos, spreads, etc. es así como lo anoto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

of topic para el que quiera sumarse a las 6 pm

Casas, risas, Videos, Fotos, Politicos, Bancos, Burbuja inmobiliaria: Las webs del psoe y Ciu seran tumbadas por la ley Sinde

!!! atencion estamos a 60 pipos de plusvis zulomanicas, conduzca con precaucion!!!! 

pip pip pip a 50 pipos de plusvis zulomanicas.........pasajeros al treeeeeennnnnnnnnn

pip pip pip a 30 señores dense prisa


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Oportunidad "d'or" para unos cortos rapiditos al churribex, buscando SP 10,000
> 
> A veces echo de menos no estar operando ya en este índice
> 
> ...





Panda de cabrones... me habrían saltado el stop por 7 pipolettos.

Y es que ni en simulación me gusta perder.


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2010)

Amigo Zulo... diga que acá lo queremos pero, al paso que va lo van a banear por spamero !



Manda a un blog que se vincula a su sitio... lo felicito por el empeño en generar links cruzados pero recuerde que este es un sitio de gente bastante especializada en temas informáticos y que, para algunos, no está bien visto esto de las "autopromociones".

No es mi caso le aclaro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Panda de cabrones... me habrían saltado el stop por 7 pipolettos.
> 
> Y es que ni en simulación me gusta perder.



poner stops es de pobres, pero ponerlos en simulacion no tiene nombre ::


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes 
El euro se pataploff
¿Que le habeís hecho?
S2

Edit:H e mirado mejor lo del yuro y es poquito.


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> poner stops es de pobres, pero ponerlos en simulacion no tiene nombre ::



Mamonah de Gomah :XX:

Digo "en simulación" porque ese trade lo posteé como opinión de lo que yo habría hecho si estuviera operando en el churribex.

Vamos, lo que habría hecho es perder 15 pipolettos, por ser demasiado estricto en el stop.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Amigo Zulo... diga que acá lo queremos pero, al paso que va lo van a banear por spamero !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lease lo que dice anonymos xd, pide que se postee en todos los blogs, webs, foros, facebook, etc para darle la maxima difusion, si teneis un blog publicar el mensaje y difundirlo por Dios, esta en juego algo mas que la pasta, la libertad


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> lease lo que dice anonymos xd, pide que se postee en todos los blogs, webs, foros, facebook, etc para darle la maxima difusion, si teneis un blog publicar el mensaje y difundirlo por Dios, esta en juego algo mas que la pasta, la libertad



Por eso mismo, permítame que en pos de esta noble causa le quotee el link: 



> Legítima defensa
> Nosotros las personas de Internet, nos vemos salvajemente agredidos por los gobiernos dirigidos por las élites económicas, que se han dado cuenta de nuestro poder.
> 
> 
> ...



Así que ya saben, a las 18.00, quiero que todos ustedes (y todos sus núcleos) cumplan con su deber ciudadano.

EDIT: Por cierto... ¿será un HCH-i eso que estamos trazando?


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2010)

Y si ahora nos fuéramos a máximos???


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

en WS hoy tenemos Pomito, pero mañana tenemos Pomazo del bueno, entre 14k y 17k millones.

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> en WS hoy tenemos Pomito, pero mañana tenemos Pomazo del bueno, entre 14k y 17k millones.
> 
> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York



Yujuuuu, mas verde mas verde.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

FranR, yo ahora mismo no veo lo de volver a máximos del ibex, así que es muy probable que tenga usted razón...


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2010)

Ahora mismo estamos en soporte, un rebote del S&P desde aquí, podría darnos una subida vertical...veamos


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2010)

Me incorporo de nuevo a la sesión, con el stop volatilizado. Ahora soy un poco más pobre.

Ahora mismo el IBEX acaba de perder su alcista intradiaria. 




Interesado dijo:


> Por eso mismo, permítame que en pos de esta noble causa le quotee el link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese HCH-I tiene mucho peligro para los largos. Desde hace unos meses hemos visto como este tipo de figuras en su versión bajista fallaban más que las predicciones de Juanlu. Hay que recordar que la zona de resistencia en el IBEX está sobre los 10.400. Mientras no se superen, siempre en mi opinión, las probabilidades de perder los 9.000 seguirán siendo muy elevadas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Dic 2010)

pip pip pip pip a 20 pipos de mis plusvis.......por supuesto me refiero a mi ultima entrada con cortos, las anteriores ya estan en la buchaca y no cuentan eh.


----------



## debianita (20 Dic 2010)

Para contribuir a la causa: podeis instalaros el ab (apache benchmark) para lanzar chorrocientas mil peticiones a las webs del p$oe y ciu.

Para los usuarios de Debian basta con :

apt-get install apache2-utils

y despues ejecutar:

ab -c 100 -n 10000 Partido Socialista Obrero Español - PSOE

Con esto enviareis 10000 oleadas de 100 peticiones concurrentes

 Saludos


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2010)

Una vela verde en el SP y a por los 1007x. En 10 minutos lo vemos.


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me incorporo de nuevo a la sesión, con el stop volatilizado. Ahora soy un poco más pobre.
> 
> Ahora mismo el IBEX acaba de perder su alcista intradiaria.
> 
> ...



Lógicamente, todavía ni se ha acabado de dibujar.

De todos modos yo no daría por finiquitada la alcista hasta perder el 61.8% de la subida (cosa que por otro lado, puede suceder de un momento a otro).

Mañana tenemos subasta y me temo que lo de hoy no es más que una toma de posiciones. Por sentimiento contrario yo diría que saldrá mejor de lo esperado... 

De todos modos, estamos caminando muy pegaditos al abismo, cualquier día de estos el chulibex nos da una alegría...


----------



## Wbuffete (20 Dic 2010)

los usanos acaban de perder el soportillo en el dji
lo tienen jodido paraseguir triangulando al alza.
ultima trinchera dji 10450.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2010)

Que nos caemos, sujetense.


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2010)

Pues yo aún veo que han hecho un buen trabajo en el soporte y ahora toca recoger la cosecha.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

yo estoy con Fran... como pasen la guadaña, lo poco que hay en el mercado lo barren. pero... la verdad es que se lo están pensado. quedará para POMOñana, o para el miércoles que tenemos información que puede mover las cosas, PBI usa, casas vendidas, stocks de petroleo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Dic 2010)

nadie seguia teniendo ARIA??????????


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> nadie seguia teniendo ARIA??????????



No se regodee usted en el dolor ajeno... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## FranR (20 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> yo estoy con Fran... como pasen la guadaña, lo poco que hay en el mercado lo barren. pero... la verdad es que se lo están pensado. quedará para POMOñana, o para el miércoles que tenemos información que puede mover las cosas, PBI usa, casas vendidas, stocks de petroleo...




Yo veo que pasan la guadaña a los que están cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2010)

Jo jo

Moody's pone bajo revisión el rating de 30 entidades bancarias españolas - 2690885 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de poca actividad de paquetes pequeños y todavía menos actividad en los grandes, prácticamente ha sido un día de piloto automático. Han empezado el día vendiendo con cierta fuerza, pero a la media hora ya se han puesto compradores durante el resto del día con algunas ventas aisladas, el único paquete destacable ha sido una compra de unos 200 contratos a las 12:20.

En subasta han vendido.

En resumen, aunque las subidas suelen hacerse con poco volumen lo cierto es que venimos de una semana bajista y creo que deberíamos haber visto algo más de entusiasmo, parece que no están por la labor de querer entrar al rally navideño con dinero.


----------



## atman (20 Dic 2010)

ARIA? se refieren ustedes a Ariad Pharma?

Top Stock Picks Under $5 for 2011 - TheStreet

Ariad Pharmaceuticals: Just the Beginning? - Seeking Alpha

Yo, ni con un palo.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se regodee usted en el dolor ajeno... :rolleye::rolleye:



Hace un rato la he mirado y pensaba... ains cuantos de miles de dolares perdidos (dejados de ganar xDD).

Os sigo leyendo 8: y con una cuentas Mapfres en la cartera desde hace 2 meses xD

Un saludo


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hace un rato la he mirado y pensaba... ains cuantos de miles de dolares perdidos (dejados de ganar xDD).
> 
> Os sigo leyendo 8: y con una cuentas Mapfres en la cartera desde hace 2 meses xD
> 
> Un saludo



Osazo Wataru! ^_^


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Dic 2010)

no es por regodearme, pero cuando ampece a leeros estabais hablando continuamente de ARIA.... digamos que me trae recuerdos....


----------



## especulador financiero (20 Dic 2010)

Vaya vaya...

suben un 150% desde que las recomendó y compró donpepito... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## chinclan100 (20 Dic 2010)

Total inyectado hoy por la Fed mediante dos POMOS : 14.57 mil millones de dólares
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Total inyectado hoy por la Fed mediante dos POMOS : 14.57 mil millones de dólares


----------



## Kujire (20 Dic 2010)

*Atención Lunáticos*

Mensaje a todos los lunátic@s, binguer@s y loc@s en general

Tengo el placer de anunciarles que

ESTA NOCHE TENEMOS ECLIPSE LUNAR!!!​:Aplauso:

un acontecimiento único en nuestra vidas. La última vez ke coincidió el solticio de invierno con un elcipse fué en el 1638... (x mis cohones que no tengo esto tiene que significar algo...sorry)

La siguiente vez que pase... la mayoría no estaremos por akí para verlo, 2094 y los que queden vivos ... ya no tendrán pensión :cook:

Para Europa podrán verlo parcialmente a la apertura del mercado Eurex de mañana, entre las 07:31- 08:00 am, que todavía está oscuro en la mayor parte del continente.


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Mensaje a todos los lunátic@s, binguer@s y loc@s en general
> 
> Tengo el placer de anunciarles que
> 
> ...



Le informo, señorita Kujire, de que el eclipse lunar además coincide con una luna llena y con el solsticio de invierno.

La última vez que se dio toda esta serie de coincidencias fue en 1554 ¿y que ocurrió ese año?

*¡justo ese año empezó la burbuja de los tulipanes en Holanda!*​
¿que tocará esta vez? :rolleye:

:8::8:

edito: ese no fue el inicio de la burbuja de los tulipanes, sino el año en que el primer tulipán llegó a Holanda, sorry.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (20 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Le informo, señorita Kujire, de que el eclipse lunar además coincide con una luna llena y con el solsticio de invierno.
> 
> La última vez que se dio toda esta serie de coincidencias fue en 1554 ¿y que ocurrió ese año?
> 
> ...



Es verdad eso o te lo estas inventando?¿ No me lo acabo de creer.:: Tuvo que haber otras ocasiones más recientes en las que se dieran todos esos factores.


----------



## Kujire (20 Dic 2010)

*Madre del amor hermoso!!!*



Mulder dijo:


> Le informo, señorita Kujire, de que el eclipse lunar además coincide con una luna llena y con el solsticio de invierno.
> 
> La última vez que se dio toda esta serie de coincidencias fue en 1554 ¿y que ocurrió ese año?
> 
> ...







Qué es un Eclipse Lunar -- para Dummies Loc@s


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2010)

CronistaDelFinal dijo:


> Es verdad eso o te lo estas inventando?¿ No me lo acabo de creer.:: Tuvo que haber otras ocasiones más recientes en las que se dieran todos esos factores.



Pues busca un día que desde unos 500 años hasta ahora haya sido eclipse lunar + solsticio de invierno + luna llena...no debe ser muy complicado 

edito: por cierto, mañana también es Gann Day.


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (20 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues busca un día que desde unos 500 años hasta ahora haya sido eclipse lunar + solsticio de invierno + luna llena...no debe ser muy complicado



Me fiaré de ti.::::


----------



## CronistaDelFinal (20 Dic 2010)

Sr Mulder, ya he encontrado un link donde aparece mencionada la fecha que usted dijo: 1554.

Eclipse lunar en solsticio de invierno 2010: la noche más obscura en 456 años | Pijamasurf


----------



## Mulder (20 Dic 2010)

Por cierto, ya que nos ponemos místicos, en un trabajo publicado por la universidad de Vanderbilt en nada más y nada menos que la revista Nature, demuestran que la astrología si funciona :8: :

Principle of astrology proven to be scientific: planetary position imprints biological clocks of mammals


----------



## chinclan100 (20 Dic 2010)

H-C-H y Rally de FIn de año?
IBEX - ¿ rally final de año ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues busca un día que desde unos 500 años hasta ahora haya sido eclipse lunar + solsticio de invierno + luna llena...no debe ser muy complicado
> 
> edito: por cierto, mañana también es Gann Day.



Hombre,suena todo como muy mistico...pero simplemente añadiendo la variable del solsticio de invierno ya divides la probabilidad entre 365...

No parece tan sorprendente que no se de un eclipse de luna cada menos de 500 dias con esa condicion,y ya si ademas quieres luna llena...::


----------



## tonuel (20 Dic 2010)

Dejaros de lunas e historias... aquí venimos a mejorar nuestros sistemas y a ganar pasta... 8:


A ver, a ver... BKT +2%... no está mal... 

mañana más...






Saludos


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> aquí venimos a mejorar nuestros sistemas




:

Te ha faltado firmar al final con el vídeo de Cool McCool que puso un forero el otro día


----------



## Interesado (20 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que nos ponemos místicos, en un trabajo publicado por la universidad de Vanderbilt en nada más y nada menos que la revista Nature, demuestran que *la astrología si funciona* :8: :
> 
> Principle of astrology proven to be scientific: planetary position imprints biological clocks of mammals



Ejem... creo que esa afirmación es demasiado categórica.

Una cosa es que la época del año en que nacemos condicione hasta cierto punto nuestro desarrollo y por tanto algunos rasgos de la personalidad, pero de ahí a decir que a partir de la posición de unas constelaciones se puede determinar el futuro, va un trecho largo (entre otras cosas porque esas constelaciones ya no "están" dónde "estaban" cuando se inventó lo de la astrología).

Una cosa es que la luz de la luna llena o la época del año puedan llegar a afectar en alguna medida la psique de las personas y otra muy distinta extraer conclusiones generalizadas sobre el futuro de un individuo en particular.

Y conste que a un servidor hoy le han pasado "cosas" que podría llegar a pensar que tiene que ver con la nueva era de los tulipanes que anuncia... pero tal deducción no sería más que la mezcla de coincidencias psicológicas y prejuicios cognitivos.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

mmm...por curiosidad, tengo el listado de entidades financieras revisadas ayer por M****s... Si les interesa para "argo" ya saben..

Por cierto, que a la vista de los acontecimientos, las ventas de aseguradoras van a ser abundantes. Ahí tienen ustedes el "reforzamiento estrategico" de Unnim al vender al peso el negocio de seguros de vida... Mañana preguntaré si se sabía algo de ésto, porque no recuerdo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

Confianza de las manos débiles al cierre del SP: sin cambios, sigue en máximos de varios años.

La novedad es la bajada de la confianza de las manos fuertes, está en mínimos de varios años.

Pero claro, ya se sabe lo que pasa..., pongo un gráfico muy ilustrativo:


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!



Interesado dijo:


> Ejem... creo que esa afirmación es demasiado categórica.
> 
> Una cosa es que la época del año en que nacemos condicione hasta cierto punto nuestro desarrollo y por tanto algunos rasgos de la personalidad, pero de ahí a decir que a partir de la posición de unas constelaciones se puede determinar el futuro, va un trecho largo (entre otras cosas porque esas constelaciones ya no "están" dónde "estaban" cuando se inventó lo de la astrología).
> 
> ...



Yo solo he dicho que la astrología funciona, no que sirva para predecir el futuro, de hecho la astrología se usa para dos cosas, una la que prueban en el artículo que es la determinación de la personalidad de alguien (o algo) según su fecha de nacimiento y la otra para predecir el futuro. Para las predicciones de futuro se usan precisamente la fecha de nacimiento junto con la configuración astral de ese momento, aunque parece que esto último no funciona tan bien como la determinación de la personalidad según tu fecha de nacimiento.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo solo he dicho que la astrología funciona, no que sirva para predecir el futuro, de hecho la astrología se usa para dos cosas, una la que prueban en el artículo que es la determinación de la personalidad de alguien (o algo) según su fecha de nacimiento y la otra para predecir el futuro. Para las predicciones de futuro se usan precisamente la fecha de nacimiento junto con la configuración astral de ese momento, aunque parece que esto último no funciona tan bien como la determinación de la personalidad según tu fecha de nacimiento.




Venga, Mulder... que un hombre de ciencia como tú... que usa matemáticas para afrontar el trading... me diga que la astrología funciona[sic], es que no doy crédito, vamos ienso:

Eso es tanto como decir que el tarot funciona, cuando todos sabemos que las consultas de tarot son una estafa monumental montada para sablear a los incautos crédulos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, Mulder... que un hombre de ciencia como tú... que usa matemáticas para afrontar el trading... me diga que la astrología funciona[sic], es que no doy crédito, vamos ienso:
> 
> Eso es tanto como decir que el tarot funciona, cuando todos sabemos que las consultas de tarot son una estafa monumental montada para sablear a los incautos crédulos.



a mi tambien me sorprende ese aspecto mistico de Mulder :8:

por cierto, segun veo en la preapertura nos vamos a los cielos y mis plusvis a los infiernos :: :: ::

o quizas no, mr pollastre ? :


----------



## chinclan100 (21 Dic 2010)

Pues hoy tenemos otra DOBLE POMO.
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 21 de diciembre. DOBLE POMO DAY.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a mi tambien me sorprende ese aspecto mistico de Mulder :8:
> 
> por cierto, segun veo en la preapertura nos vamos a los cielos y mis plusvis a los infiernos :: :: ::
> 
> o quizas no, mr pollastre ? :



Hum.....

:: => :cook: ?


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Venga, Mulder... que un hombre de ciencia como tú... que usa matemáticas para afrontar el trading... me diga que la astrología funciona[sic], es que no doy crédito, vamos ienso:
> 
> Eso es tanto como decir que el tarot funciona, cuando todos sabemos que las consultas de tarot son una estafa monumental montada para sablear a los incautos crédulos.



No lo digo yo solo, lo dice Nature (una revista muy poco sospechosa de no ser estrictamente científica) y una universidad USA que es de las buenas, de esas donde la gente se pelea para entrar en ella.

Ambos dicen que el principio de la astrología, que es que el momento en que nace su ser vivo, es importante para determinar su personalidad.

Vuelvo a poner el link para una lectura sosegada 

Principle of astrology proven to be scientific: planetary position imprints biological clocks of mammals

Y vuelvo a insistir en que esto no tiene nada que ver con predecir el futuro, el momento en que iniciamos un negocio o vamos a tener un hijo puede ser muy importante.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> por cierto, segun veo en la preapertura nos vamos a los cielos y mis plusvis a los infiernos :: :: ::



Lo que le estan dando es una gran oportunidad para meterse corto mas arriba y con mas apalancamiento. ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum.....
> 
> :: => :cook: ?



si, si, estoy un poco acojonado ok :

Dame sosiego o evitame tragarme todo, todo, todo.

Pienso que acabara viniendose abajo, pero una palabra suya bastaria para sanarme


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> *Dame sosiego o evitame tragarme todo, todo, todo*.



Puf, no sé si es Zuloman o Pamela Anderson la que está hablando :XX::XX:



Bue, dame algunos minutos que ponga en marcha todo el tinglado y ya te cuento algo.


----------



## debianita (21 Dic 2010)

Entro al trapo con el offtopic 

Si la astrologia pretende ser algo serio, tiene que basarse en alguna ley. Así que reto a que me digan mediante que mecanismo (fuerza, campo etc ...) los planetas, estrellas, constelaciones .... pueden influir sobre nosotros.

Desmontando mitos:
- Como bien ha dicho Interesado las constalaciones, que no dejan de ser dibujitos inventados sobre grupos de estrellas que desde la tierra vemos próximas en la boveda celeste, cambian a lo largo del tiempo.
- Supongamos el caso de dos gemelos, que me dicen? Segun las astrologia deberian tener la misma personalidad, destino bla bla bla ..
- La única fuerza conocida, que podria tener efecto a estas distancias y dada la naturaleza de los planetas cercanos seria la gravedad. No hace falta mucha matematicas para ver que la influencia de la pared de ladrillo del hospital tendria más influencia gravitacional que cualquiera de los planetas.

El tema de la luna ... no cabe duda que tiene influencia en nuestras vidas: mareas, siembra de vegetales, la regla de las feminas, crimenes. Se trata de un objecto celeste cercano y dada la naturaleza de la ley de la gravedad de Newton: la fuerza gravitatoria es inversamente proporcional al cuadrado de la distancia. Haciendo por encima la influencia de la luna sobre un ser en la tierra es algun orden de magnitud superior a la influencia del planeta más grande del sistema solar cuando su distancia es la más cercana a la tierra. Que decir de cualquier estrella distante, es completamente despreciable.

Vaya tocho ::

EDIT: No veas con pepón  Suerte que tenemos subasta de letras :XX:

EDIT2: Parece que loh marditoh ehpecularoeh están calentando motores

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 5,58% (última actualización 08:36)
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 3,01% (última actualización 08:36)
Spread de nuestra deuda: 257 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, : 343.14


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Desde luego si nos ponemos a cerrar gaps podríamos tener una bajadita de las buenas, pero me escama que el eurusd esté algo pepón. Aunque hay que verlo en perspectiva, no tenemos ahora mismo ni por asomo la misma volatilidad que la semana pasada.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2010)

Han pasado la guadaña bien. Veremos si ni cogen aire.

El trabajo en el soporte ayer, desanimando largos y animando cortos, está dando resultados.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

Zulaico,

te puedes ir por encima de los 10K1 sin problemas.

Primera parada trágica: 10116.4
Segunda estación del dolorrr: 10138
Tercera zanahoria culera y definitiva: 10165.8

Tu suelo más cercano son los 10K, y como alternativa 9940.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2010)

10180 sin problemas, 10060 para respirar, 10010 suelo


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

El eurusd ha iniciado su caida libre.


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Moody's va a revisar el rating de Portugal con perspectiva negativa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Dic 2010)

nadie "revisa" a Moody´s????


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2010)

La tormenta perfecta, un movimiento de mas de 100 puntos nos van a pegar.

Si es hacia abajo coincidiría con el soporte que ha dado "mortadelo".

Pero ese 180 es muy apetitoso.


----------



## FranR (21 Dic 2010)

Me voy, el deber me llama.


----------



## Nico (21 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Entro al trapo con el offtopic
> 
> Si la astrologia pretende ser algo serio, tiene que basarse en alguna ley. Así que reto a que me digan mediante que mecanismo (fuerza, campo etc ...) los planetas, estrellas, constelaciones .... pueden influir sobre nosotros.




Antes de que el tema se aleje mucho de sus fuentes y se convierta en un OFF TOPIC.

Y se quejan de la astrología personas que usan el análisis técnico que no está sustentado en NINGUNA "ley" ? (entiéndase en un sentido amplio)

Si alguien tiene el FUNDAMENTO MATEMATICO (no ya la cita de autoridad del tipo que se le ocurrió hablar del HCH porque una vez vio el dibujito sin especificar que si cambiaba las coordenadas del gráfico la figura CAMBIABA) del AT, tenga a bien escribir un libro (ganará millones).

Sin embargo, por la ley de los grandes números y por la propia secuencia de reglas LIMITADAS bajo las que se mueve un mercado y, dado que los "big monkeys" para sus movimientos se aprovechan del "lenguaje" que todos saben traducir, existe un cierto nivel de PROBABILIDAD en el AT.

Supongo que por OBSERVACION (de miles de años) ha de ocurrir algo similar con la astrología.

En psicología conductista se han desarrollado DOCE TIPOS DE PERSONALIDAD (porque en los test hubo convergencia a DOCE TIPOS y terminaron definiendo las tipologías)... misteriosamente coinciden con los 12 signos del zodíaco.

Casualidad ?

===

Aclaro que NO soy seguidor de la astrología NI del AT y rechazo una base científica para cualquiera de los dos... de todos modos no digo ni pío y uso una u otra según me sirva.

Así es el mundo ! 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulaico,
> 
> te puedes ir por encima de los 10K1 sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Si pretendia usted tranquilizarme ha conseguido el efecto contrario :cook: , resulta que estoy corto y que la unica salida digna que veo es que haga suelo antes de hacer techo : , y si el suelo fuera el de 9940c escaparia con jugosas plusvis para entrar largo.

pero me temo que son deseos y que la realidad es que se ira al techo antes que al suelo :


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Buenos días
Buscando punto de entrada
Toi griposo.Usen mascarillas


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Y se quejan de la astrología personas que usan el análisis técnico que no está sustentado en NINGUNA "ley" ? (entiéndase en un sentido amplio)
> 
> Si alguien tiene el FUNDAMENTO MATEMATICO (no ya la cita de autoridad del tipo que se le ocurrió hablar del HCH porque una vez vio el dibujito sin especificar que si cambiaba las coordenadas del gráfico la figura CAMBIABA) del AT, tenga a bien escribir un libro (ganará millones).
> 
> ...



Esa comparación no funciona como dices, _strictu sensu_.

El AT no deviene de la observación del comportamiento del mercado, ni de la probabilidad de que los precios se comporten de una manera u otra; el AT es a medias una *teoría autocumplida * y un fenómeno de psicología de masas. 

Ambos "componentes" están perfectamente documentados y estudiados. El AT se retroalimenta, funciona porque millones de inversores creen que funciona y se posicionan acorde a dicho AT. Pero nada obliga a que las figuras sean las que son: podrían haber sido cualesquier otras, actualmente eso es irrelevante. La prueba es que cualquier coco o leoncio con un buen bolsillo puede romper el AT en cualquier momento.

Esto es empíricamente demostrable, por simple experiencia cotidiana: cualquier pillada de gacelas (cortos a la parrilla o largos al chilindrón) es una rotura del AT.

La astrología, sin embargo, no es nada. Es un conjunto de suposiciones y supercherías sin la menor base, no ya científica, sino siquiera empírica. De la astrología al chamanismo, y de ahí al sectarismo, hay tan sólo dos pasitos y una línea demasiado delgada.

Que un millón de gacelas crean en un soporte o resistencia, hará que ese nivel cueste perforarlo y provocará un buen intercambio de papel en él.

No obstante, que un millón de personas crean que la Gran T Cósmica en yuxtaposición con un eclipse lunar les cambiará su suerte en el día de hoy, no hará que tengan mejor o peor suerte: sencillamente no cambiará nada.

En mi opinión, nada tiene que ver el AT con la Astrología... (Dios libre al AT !  )

pd: Y esto lo dice uno que abandonó el AT hace ya más de un año, creo.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si pretendia usted tranquilizarme ha conseguido el efecto contrario :cook: , resulta que estoy corto y que la unica salida digna que veo es que haga suelo antes de hacer techo : , y si el suelo fuera el de 9940c escaparia con jugosas plusvis para entrar largo.
> 
> pero me temo que son deseos y que la realidad es que se ira al techo antes que al suelo :




Zulo, no te puedo decir qué vendrá primero... ese módulo (anticipar si primero llegará el máximo o el mínimo de la sesión) lo tuve funcionando de forma experimental un par de meses, antes de descartarlo (tasa de errores demasiado alta para mi gusto). Quizás algún día lo vuelva a retomar desde cero, pero eran demasiadas molestias para un módulo que no daba tampoco demasiados beneficios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Dic 2010)

hablando de la suerte, por estudios sicológicos se ha comprobado que quien cree que va a tener suerte tiene mas posibilidades de tenerla o encontrarla..... el problema es para los que somos pesimistas....

edito: y que conste que no creo en la suerte, sino en la ausencia de "mala suerte"....


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ..... el problema es para los que somos pesimistas....



Muy bueno


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hablando de la suerte, por estudios sicológicos se ha comprobado que quien cree que va a tener suerte tiene mas posibilidades de tenerla o encontrarla..... el problema es para los que somos pesimistas....



Pero si un pesimista es un optimista bien informado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

Respecto al tema astrológico, parece evidente que nacer en una u otra fecha del año condiciona y mucho tu personalidad, a saber, así, sin mucho pensar:

- Nacer en época de cosecha o de escasez determina tu alimentación, esto influye en las primeras fases de desarrollo del cerebro. Está documentado que la duración del periodo de lactancia está relacionada con el cociente de inteligencia del niño.

- Nacer a principios de año te hace tener ventaja respecto de tus pares, a los niños se los agrupa por años, uno que nace en enero es más inteligente, más grande y más fuerte que otro que nace en diciembre de ese mismo año, esta ventaja persiste durante años.

Anecdotas hay muchas, como aquella federación de fútbol que le tuvo que decir a los lumbreras de sus entrenadores de infantiles que dejaran de ser tan águilas, que estaban promocionando a todos los niños nacidos en los tres primeros meses del año.

Es decir, la astrología no es nada más que la explicación mística de la influencia astronómica.


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Antes de que el tema se aleje mucho de sus fuentes y se convierta en un OFF TOPIC.
> 
> Y se quejan de la astrología personas que usan el análisis técnico que no está sustentado en NINGUNA "ley" ? (entiéndase en un sentido amplio)
> 
> ...



El análisis técnico se debe usar como lo usan los leoncios. Para saber que es lo que los demás esperan que pase. Lo demás es tontería.

Yo no tengo ningún problema con la astrología per sé.

Si es capaz de demostrar unos resultados consistentes en base al método científico estaré perfectamente encantado de aceptarla.

El problema no está en si es o no cierto que la época del año en que nacemos (que no es lo mismo que la posición de las estrellas) tiene algo que ver (por poco que sea) con la formación de nuestra personalidad.

Eso puede ser perfectamente cierto. Eso son observaciones surgidas de la experiencia de mucho tiempo, y como tales tienen una parte de validez. La cuestión es que no es necesario recurrir a ninguna explicación mística para ello.

Con el AT pasa lo mismo. El HCH es una figura que alguien identifica por los motivos que sea y, al menos en su momento, es una buena medida indirecta del estado de "ánimo" del mercado.

Y no sólo eso. Cuando lo vemos no sabemos si se va a cumplir, pero si sabemos que hay mucha gente que cree que así puede ser, y eso nos da una ventaja competitiva.

Ciclos, haberlos haylos... pero no requieren de nada mágico.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

Tanto el Dax como Ftsie llevan 10 minutos de arreón y el ibex a verlas venir...


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

La astrología funciona, por supuesto,


Spoiler



tanto como la imposición de manos, la homeopatía y la telequinesis


 la misma Nature paradigma de la Ciencia con mayúsculas


Spoiler



y hasta hace poco habitual defensora del Cambio Climático y los enanitos de jardín


 lo certifica .

Y sobre ARIAd corramos un tupido velo xD.


----------



## sintak (21 Dic 2010)

para el que le pueda interesar.

Fibonacci. Cada número de la serie es el resultado de la suma de los dos anteriores. Veamos que aspecto tiene:

1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, 89, 144, ...

Esta serie posee propiedades muy interesantes entre las cuales vamos a destacar la relación existente entre los números que la componen:
si dividimos los números que son consecutivos de la serie, es decir, 1/1, ½, 2/3, 3/5, 5/8, 8/13, etc. veremos que el resultado obtenido tiende al número 0.618.

si dividimos los números no consecutivos de la serie, es decir, ½, 1/3, 2/5, 3/8, 5/13, 8/21, etc. veremos que el resultado obtenido tiende al número 0.382.

si calculamos ahora la razón de cualquier número de la serie al siguiente número más bajo, es decir, 21/13, 13/8, 8/5 ... el resultado tiende a 1.618, que es el inverso de 0.618.

si calculamos ahora la razón de cualquier número de la serie al siguiente número más bajo no consecutivo, es decir, 21/8, 13/5, 8/3 ... el resultado tiende a 2.618, que es el inverso de 0.382.


la tierra orbita al sol a 2,618 veces la distancia de mercurio a dicho astro.
jupiter orbita al sol a 2,618 veces la distancia de venus a dicho astro.
saturno orbita al sol a 2,618 veces la distansia de marte a dicho astro.


Fibonacci es hombre de ciencia.


Benner y su arquetipo-economista de grano, y por extensión al DJ, el tiempo le ha dado la razón.hombre ciencia.
W.D.Gann- un autentico fuera de serie en el análisis técnico.hombre de ciencia.(ley de vibración universal)


Elliot- los secretos de universo.hombre de ciencia.

“Ninguna afirmación es mas grande que la que dice que el universo esta regido por leyes. Sin leyes, es evidente que todo seria un caos, y con caos nada existiría. Una muy extensa investigación sobre la actividad humana nos indica que prácticamente todas las manifestaciones que resultan de nuestros procesos socio-económicos siguen una ley que dan lugar a consecuencias similares y series de ondas o impulsos de un numero definido. El mercado de acciones muestra los impulsos u ondas propio de la actividad socio-económica”.
pero que bonita es la bolsa, históricamente hablando.


*****Niño Becerra tambien.



ahora.
los seguidores de la bruja Lola que levanten el dedo.


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Tanto el Dax como Ftsie llevan 10 minutos de arreón y el ibex a verlas venir...




[edito para encerrarlo en un spoiler y no desatar la ira de BL  ]



Spoiler



Yo tengo señal de cortífagos ahora mismo para el Churribex. SL 10125(c), SP 10050(c). Pero lo cierto es que veo al mercado "pelín" nervioso.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

la lotería es mañana ¿no?


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> la lotería es mañana ¿no?



Si, y las cartas me han dicho que te va a tocar lo mismo que a mí


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

yo voy a hacer una predicción... me toca dinero atrás...
y no necesito esperar a mañana para saber que he acertado.

esto se desinfla...


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Mientras el Ibex hace sus peponadas el Stoxx apenas se ha movido del mismo sitio en toda la mañana.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Pa dentro


Spoiler



Corto de Ibex 10110


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

si es que ves los rangos y flipas, el fts y el dax en rangos de 10 y 15 puntos y el ibex casi en 90 y es posible que no hayamos visto nada todavía.


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Yo para la lotería de Navidad uso el criterio de Kelly... 

El soporte que dije ayer funcionó y ahora el IBEX está en un canal alcista bastante claro. Aunque estamos ya algo sobrecomprados y el precio está todavía en la banda alta, los cortos tienen la tendencia en su contra. El objetivo del 10160 no es para nada descabellado.


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

Kelly...??


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Kelly...??



Kelly criterion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Si haces los números verás que con la probabilidad de acierto, no compensa la apuesta. 

Mucho más divertido hacerse unos trades a lo "binguero's style".


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

CNBC live:
Han vuelto a canearnos en la subasta del tesoro.Yield nuevo record


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Kelly criterion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Si haces los números verás que con la probabilidad de acierto, no compensa la apuesta.
> 
> Mucho más divertido hacerse unos trades a lo "binguero's style".



Todos sabemos que el criterio más acertado a seguir para tener altas probabilidades de que te toque la lotería es ser político:


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Amplío info
Letra 6 meses de 2,1%(anterior subasta) a 2,59%
Trágico


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Amplío info
> Letra 6 meses de 2,1%(anterior subasta) a 2,59%
> Trágico





Cárpatos dijo:


> Ya tenemos la subasta.
> 
> Letras a 3 meses se adjudican 3.000 millones de euros a una rentabilidad del 1.848% frente al 1,870% anterior.
> 
> ...



Que siga la fiesta! Más madera!


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)




----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Al ataquerrr


Spoiler



Crrado corto de ibex 10106 +0,1%
Abierto largo de ibex 10104


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Siempre hay diferencia entre los datos de subasta de CNBC y la que acaban dando los medios de aquí.
Mi no entender...


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Sinceramente me la refanfinfla si sube o baja el ibex o si los especuladores financieros (los usureros de toda la vida) se van a ir a la ruina o no. Que buenos tiempos aquellos en los que castigaban duramente a los que trataban de enriquecerse prestando dinero a interés.

Es solo que he cambiado la firma y quería ver como queda posteada.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> Sinceramente me la refanfinfla si sube o baja el ibex o si los especuladores financieros (los usureros de toda la vida) se van a ir a la ruina o no. Que buenos tiempos aquellos en los que castigaban duramente a los que trataban de enriquecerse prestando dinero a interés.
> 
> Es solo que he cambiado la firma y quería ver como queda posteada.



Jajaja aqui dudo que nadie deje nada, nos conformarmos con quedarnos el dinero de ellos directamente o almenos lo intentamos. :XX:


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

tambien los hay que se conforman con poder jugar y que no les salga muy cara la diversión.


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

> *«La usura es el cáncer del mundo», escribió un loco, pero ideológicamente peligroso y políticamente cuerdo llamado Ezra Pound. La usura o interés excesivo que se lleva por el dinero o el género en el contrato de mutuo préstamo es un invento del capitalismo. Es algo totalmente inmoral si analizamos su origen, derivado de la “avidez por el interés” de una minoría poderosa que, lejos de toda disposición ética o espiritual, y como consecuencia de la descomposición y corrupción progresiva de la burguesía, cae estrepitosamente sobre los pueblos trabajadores, sobre los pueblos creadores no sólo de valores inmutables, sino también de la riqueza del país*.
> Dos expresiones, que producen en los medios económicos y financieros una fascinación casi mágica, constituyen lo que se ha dado en llamar la “Internacional Dorada”. Por un lado, como fenómeno del poder mundial del dinero, como las grandes fuerzas financieras internacionales que reinan sobre los inalienables derechos de autodeterminación y autoexplotación de los pueblos. Por otro, como una “disposición del espíritu” hacia lo material, llevando el afán de lucro, la ley de la competitividad y el instinto adquisitivo hasta la adoración mística popular.
> 
> La lucha contra la usura o el interés no es nueva en la historia de la humanidad. Así, la “ley seisajteia” (liberación de las cargas) del ateniense Solón, la “lex Gemicia” que prohibía a los ciudadanos romanos tomar intereses, la prohibición promulgada por Justiniano, que no permitía seguir exigiendo intereses cuando los atrasos habían superado el monto del capital originariamente prestado.
> ...



¿Democracia o usurocracia? - El Manifiesto


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Jajaja aqui dudo que nadie deje nada, nos conformarmos con quedarnos el dinero de ellos directamente o almenos lo intentamos. :XX:



¿no os molestará entonces que os llamen usureros, no? Lo que hacéis es básicamente invertir dinero (prestar) y tratar de rentabilizar al máximo ese capital, vamos, lo que se conoce vulgarmente como "vivir de las rentas", los usureros del s. XXI.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Dic 2010)

Cuando te fumas un porro lo haces hasta la chusta... Eso tambien es rentabilizar un porro....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

bueno pollastre, me has vuelto a librar de una buena :: :: :: , ya no se cuantas veces van :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

te hice caso y cerre mis cortos en perdidas , abri largos, y los acabo de cerrar..........al final casi casi me he salido a pelo, minusvalias minimas que doy por muy buenas ::

y ahora aunque se que me puedo comer 30 o 40 pipos en contra si se llega al techo absoluto he abierto cortos en


Spoiler



10065



BL : Deberias recapacitar sobre lo de los spoiler, vaya coñazo :no:


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Cuando te fumas un porro lo haces hasta la chusta... Eso tambien es rentabilizar un porro....



Si uno se fuma un porro, desde el principio hasta la "chusta" es "su porro", no espera que por la magia judeo-capitalista ese porro se duplique a costa de robarle marihuana al resto de fumadores.


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> Los instrumentos para impedir un desastre financiero y fiscal son, por un lado, la intervención moderada del Estado, en cuanto al control y emisión del dinero sin interés



Vamos a ver, desde que estalló la crisis todos los gobiernos están interviniendo la economía más que moderadamente y sus emisiones de dinero, el BCE y la FED con los tipos de interés más bajos de la historia, la FED concretamente al 0-0,25%

¿cual es la queja entonces? :XX:

Hoy hemos descubierto un tipo diferente de bombillo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Cuando te fumas un porro lo haces hasta la chusta... Eso tambien es rentabilizar un porro....



Ay, que risas.


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> ¿no os molestará entonces que os llamen usureros, no? Lo que hacéis es básicamente invertir dinero (prestar) y tratar de rentabilizar al máximo ese capital, vamos, lo que se conoce vulgarmente como "vivir de las rentas", los usureros del s. XXI.



Llamalo usurero o como mas te guste pero despues de darnos tu dinero cierra la puerta al salir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Buenas gente... 

Acabo de cerrar la mejor operación de mi vida...



Spoiler



A partir de junio y si Dios quiere o me pondré largo en pañales, biberones y noches en vela y corto en juergas y fiestas



Saludos para tod@s menos para BL, al que le envio un abrazo... 

PD: He estado leyendo los posts de la última semana, y hay que reconocer que MarketMaker tenía MUY buen gusto musical, se te echará de menos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> Si uno se fuma un porro, desde el principio hasta la "chusta" es "su porro", no espera que por la magia judeo-capitalista ese porro se duplique a costa de robarle marihuana al resto de fumadores.



Tendrás que explicarnos de dónde salió la primera moneda o el primer billete.

Según tú vino Dios con las tablas de los mandamientos y un maletín que contenía el "dinero original".


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Dic 2010)

magick dijo:


> si uno se fuma un porro, desde el principio hasta la "chusta" es "su porro", no espera que por la magia judeo-capitalista ese porro se duplique a costa de robarle marihuana al resto de fumadores.



pero el cigarro con el que has juntado el chocolate suele ser prestado o cedido por un no fumador de porros, igualmente el papel la mayoría de las veces no es propio sino cedido por otro....


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, desde que estalló la crisis todos los gobiernos están interviniendo la economía más que moderadamente y sus emisiones de dinero, el BCE y la FED con los tipos de interés más bajos de la historia, la FED concretamente al 0-0,25%
> 
> ¿cual es la queja entonces? :XX:
> 
> Hoy hemos descubierto un tipo diferente de bombillo



La queja es que el sistema actual está ideado exclusivamente por y para usureros.
Y existen dos maneras de afrontar esta situación:
-Denunciarlo o,
-Adaptarse y adorar al sistema convirtiéndose en usureros, como se demuestra en este hilo.


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

¡Felicidades LCASC! :Aplauso:


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero el cigarro con el que has juntado el chocolate suele ser prestado o cedido por un no fumador de porros, igualmente el papel la mayoría de las veces no es propio sino cedido por otro....



Eso solo lo hacen los gorrones (usureros) que aún sin tener ni tabaco ni papel quieren disfrutar del porro.
Si tienes los ingredientes necesarios, podrás disfrutar de un porro, que el ANSIA por fumártelo no te lleve a tratar de quitarle a los demás los ingredientes que te faltan.
Otra cosa sería que a cambio de tabaco o papel te inviten a unas caladillas, eso no tiene nada que ver con los usureros inversores en bolsa.


----------



## Lexuss (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> La queja es que el sistema actual está ideado exclusivamente por y para usureros.
> Y existen dos maneras de afrontar esta situación:
> -Denunciarlo o,
> -Adaptarse y adorar al sistema convirtiéndose en usureros, como se demuestra en este hilo.




Entonces que, le metemos unos cortos al botas? ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

yo a lo mio mientras discutis con el bombillo  cerrados cortos y abiertas largos en


Spoiler



10030


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tendrás que explicarnos de dónde salió la primera moneda o el primer billete.
> 
> Según tú vino Dios con las tablas de los mandamientos y un maletín que contenía el "dinero original".



¡DEL TRABAJO! ¿te suena?
¡Ah, bueno!, que los inversores no saben lo que es eso, el vivir de las rentas es incompatible con buscarse la vida honradamente con el sudor de su frente.


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Acabo de cerrar la mejor operación de mi vida...
> 
> ...



¡Enhorabuena! supongo que irás sin stop


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Acabo de cerrar la mejor operación de mi vida...
> 
> ...



.
ENHORABUENA.

La mala noticia es que las posiciones en pañales, biberones y noches en vela no aceptan STOP LOSS, una vez abiertas te las tienes que comer hasta el final, por lo que suponemos que habrás afinado mucho el punto de entrada.

La buena noticia es que ponerse corto en fiestas y juergas suele tener un inesperado pull-back a la directriz alcista en la que descubres que hay otros tipos de fiestas y juergas, que no tienen por qué ser peores que las otras.

Lo dicho, enhorabuena, estas posis solo suelen dar plusvalias ...


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

Sin problema, Zulow. Ya sabes que mi tecnología esta a disposición de tus locuras de Barón de Munchausen 




zuloman dijo:


> bueno pollastre, me has vuelto a librar de una buena :: :: :: , ya no se cuantas veces van :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> te hice caso y cerre mis cortos en perdidas , abri largos, y los acabo de cerrar..........al final casi casi me he salido a pelo, minusvalias minimas que doy por muy buenas ::
> 
> ...


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Llamalo usurero o como mas te guste pero despues de darnos tu dinero sal la puerta al salir.



¿sal la puerta al salir?, tranquiiilo, no te pongas nervioso y explícate mejor que no se te entiende.

Entonces ¿tu y los usureros como tú os sentís orgullosos de robarles el dinero a la población?

Eso tiene un nombre pero supongo que no es cuestión de nombrar a familiares.


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> ¿no os molestará entonces que os llamen usureros, no? Lo que hacéis es básicamente invertir dinero (prestar) y tratar de rentabilizar al máximo ese capital, vamos, lo que se conoce vulgarmente como "vivir de las rentas", los usureros del s. XXI.



Te equivocas totalmente al llamarnos usureros, ya que nosotros no vivimos de rentas sino que arriesgamos un capital sin esperar ni siquiera llegar a recuperar toda la inversión, cosa que ocurre frecuentemente.

La especulación que realizamos nosotros tiene más que ver con la apuesta de quiniela que con el rentismo. En bolsa los rentistas son aquellos que mantienen posiciones de muy largo plazo y cuyo objetivo es cobrar dividendos.

Los demás nos conformamos con entrar y salir rápido del mercado mediante el uso de análisis técnico de gráficos, sea donde sea, a veces ganando y a veces perdiendo, con objetivos variables que pueden cambiar incluso una vez iniciada la operación. Llamar rentismo a eso es como llamar artilugio de peluquería a un cepillo para caballos.

Por otra parte el capital prestado en empresas a largo plazo genera puestos de trabajo y contribuye a la investigación y al desarrollo, si no fuera por empresas fuertemente capitalizadas en bolsa como IBM o Apple tu ahora no estarías aquí contándonos tus desvaríos.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Dic 2010)

No si al final el eclipse lunar habra tenido efectos y todo... y no me refiero al ibex ni nada de eso.


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Sobre el bombillo... al igual que dicen que "ante el vicio de pedir está la virtud de no dar", lo mismo se puede decir en este caso que "ante el vicio de dar está la virtud de no pedir".

Por otra parte, nosotros somos más bien víctimas de la "usura" puesto que pedimos prestado para apalancarnos en nuestras posiciones.

Pero volviendo a los temas importantes: *Muchas felicididades a LCASC!* :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

lascosas supongo que sabes que un hijo es de las pocas cosas que suelen durar mas que una hipoteca chuprime  , pues yo tengo 4 y aqui estoy tan feliz hoyga  !!! felicidades y que venga con un pan bajo el brazo !!

Mulder, se nota que te aburres con la bolsa subiendo eh, mira que le estas dando cancha al troll


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> ¡DEL TRABAJO! ¿te suena?
> ¡Ah, bueno!, que los inversores no saben lo que es eso, el vivir de las rentas es incompatible con buscarse la vida honradamente con el sudor de su frente.



¿Insinúas que si me mato a trabajar aparecerán monedas y billetes debajo de mi colchón?


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

Lcasc, felicidades!!


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Te equivocas totalmente al llamarnos usureros, ya que nosotros no vivimos de rentas sino que arriesgamos un capital sin esperar ni siquiera llegar a recuperar toda la inversión, cosa que ocurre frecuentemente.
> 
> La especulación que realizamos nosotros tiene más que ver con la apuesta de quiniela que con el rentismo. En bolsa los rentistas son aquellos que mantienen posiciones de muy largo plazo y cuyo objetivo es cobrar dividendos.
> 
> ...



Pues eso, vivir de las rentas, conocido durante toda la historia de la humanidad como usureros.

El dinero jamás debería haber tenido otro valor que la equivalencia a un producto físico, real, o a un trabajo realizado.
La economía ficticia, el sistema especulativo irreal que vosotros sostenéis con vuestras prácticas está llevando a millones de personas a la desesperación, el día que todo reviente pagaréis con sangre vuestra avarícia usurera.


----------



## debianita (21 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Te equivocas totalmente al llamarnos usureros, ya que nosotros no vivimos de rentas sino que arriesgamos un capital sin esperar ni siquiera llegar a recuperar toda la inversión, cosa que ocurre frecuentemente.
> 
> La especulación que realizamos nosotros tiene más que ver con la apuesta de quiniela que con el rentismo. En bolsa los rentistas son aquellos que mantienen posiciones de muy largo plazo y cuyo objetivo es cobrar dividendos.
> 
> ...




Hoyga Mulder, los marditoh ejpeculatas del foro siempre ganamos, y además cantidades indecentes de milloneh, ah y los 30 cents reglamentarios ::

LCASC, FELICIDADES!!!! Para cuando lo esperas?


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> lascosas supongo que sabes que un hijo es de las pocas cosas que suelen durar mas que una hipoteca chuprime  , pues yo tengo 4 y aqui estoy tan feliz hoyga  !!! felicidades y que venga con un pan bajo el brazo !!
> 
> Mulder, se nota que te aburres con la bolsa subiendo eh, mira que le estas dando cancha al troll



¿Subiendo? esto lleva desde las 10:15 en el mismo sitio con algún espasmo alcista y bajista que no ha llegado a ninguna parte.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Enhorabuena LCASC!!
Otro forer@ en ciernes xD!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Subiendo? esto lleva desde las 10:15 en el mismo sitio con algún espasmo alcista y bajista que no ha llegado a ninguna parte.



me cagonto :8: :8: y yo que veo los futuros subiendo 119 pipos en este instante ::

ah, coño que estoy mirando la lavadora y debe haber ropa verde lavandose


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> Pues eso, vivir de las rentas, conocido durante toda la historia de la humanidad como usureros.
> 
> El dinero jamás debería haber tenido otro valor que la equivalencia a un producto físico, real, o a un trabajo realizado.
> La economía ficticia, el sistema especulativo irreal que vosotros sostenéis con vuestras prácticas está llevando a millones de personas a la desesperación, el día que todo reviente pagaréis con sangre vuestra avarícia usurera.



Encima de bombillo y troll es estrecho de entendederas (lo cual ya se veía venir), pues ya que el señor se enroca en su posición cabezota sin pararse a pensar si lo que dice está justificado o no, ahí va una pedorreta:







Dentro de un rato a reportar...


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Ni troll ni ostras, si de vez en cuando alguno entra y os dice que sois unos vividores usureros, os jodéis, porque es lo que sois. Es lo que hay.
¿Os jode que os digan que sois unos parásitos que vivís de los demás? Pero si es la pura verdad y lo sabéis.
Tenéis dos opciones:
-O os jodéis y os aguantáis que os digan lo que sois, unos parásitos usureros que necesitan de los demás para vivir.
- O dejáis de robar y os ponéis a trabajar como la gente honrada. Cosa que dudo.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> Ni troll ni ostras, si de vez en cuando alguno entra y os dice que sois unos vividores usureros, os jodéis, porque es lo que sois. Es lo que hay.
> ¿Os jode que os digan que sois unos parásitos que vivís de los demás? Pero si es la pura verdad y lo sabéis.
> Tenéis dos opciones:
> -O os jodéis y os aguantáis que os digan lo que sois, unos parásitos usureros que necesitan de los demás para vivir.
> - O dejáis de robar y os ponéis a trabajar como la gente honrada. Cosa que dudo.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

No quiero echar leña al fuego pero quien entro como un elefante en un cacharreria insultando al personal??

Claro luego seras de los que cobra 426 euros y estara en casa viendo a la belen. 

Aqui hay gente que curra y mete su pasta por que LE SALE DE LOS COJONES. Nada mas.

Maggnifico







Edito: le recomiendo a ud. que se digne al visionado del video de mi firma, el que se encuentra en el spoiler.


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Yo no entiendo como nos tiene tanta manía la gente... si estamos recluídos en nuestro hilito sin hacer daño a nadie.

Además, estoy bastante seguro de que el día que todos los revolucionarios se pongan de acuerdo y se dirijan a casa del Sr.Botín con antorchas, sogas y horcas más de uno y dos de este hilo se apuntarán a la fiesta.

Hay que ser muy simple para tragarse que el origen de todos los males está en esta modesta peña binguera... claro, es que para meterse con los grandes ya no hay tantos cojones.

PD: Muchos de aquí no nos dedicamos exclusivamente a esto y por tanto tenemos también un "curro" normal. Es más, a excepción de Rico Heredero Busca Novia, estoy convencido de que todos le echamos mas horas que tú.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

Don´t foot Mulder 

ale cerrados esos largos con otros 25 pipos....ya no palmo a pesar de tan nefasto gap que me pillo corto


----------



## Catacrack (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Don´t foot Mulder
> 
> ale cerrados esos largos con otros 25 pipos....ya no palmo a pesar de tan nefasto gap que me pillo corto



Pues yo me lo he comido, promediado y bien apalancado. ::

¡Que hable ZP !


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Acabo de cerrar la mejor operación de mi vida...
> 
> ...



¡Eso sí son buenas noticias! Enhorabuena a los papis, este 2011 lo vais a disfrutar mucho 

PD: Recuerda que todavía estás a tiempo de abrir unos cuantos largos juergueros antes de que la tendencia de fondo cambie a "madurez parental"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Dic 2010)

Cierro mis largos de 10049 que tenia desde la semana pasada, y que llegue a tener el pandero como la bandera de japon^1000.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues yo me lo he comido, promediado y bien apalancado. ::
> 
> ¡Que hable ZP !



pero hombre de Dios, acaso no ha leido lo que decia la niña de pollastre :: 

Bueno, no se preocupe, si tocamos el tercer techo de la proyeccion no le quedan mas de 50 pipos a la contra :: y si tiene suerte y luego bajamos pronto y tocamos el suelo ya se puede dar por satisfecho no palmando


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2010)

Cuando el guano vuela bajo...

...se van las plusvis de los largos al carajo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Eso sí son buenas noticias! Enhorabuena a los papis, este 2011 lo vais a disfrutar mucho
> 
> PD: Recuerda que todavía estás a tiempo a abrir unos cuantos *largos juergueros* antes de que la tendencia de fondo cambie a "madurez parental"



:XX::XX::XX: 
Eso ha estado bien. Que luego bien que te pondran en corto.


----------



## Magick (21 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ...PD: Muchos de aquí no nos dedicamos exclusivamente a esto y por tanto tenemos también un "curro" normal. Es más, a excepción de Rico Heredero Busca Novia, estoy convencido de que todos le echamos mas horas que tú.



Pues en vez de dejaros llevar por los mezquinos impulsos de la ludopatía, tratad de contener el ANSIA de querer más, dejad de quitarles el pan de la boca a vuestros hijos por el sueño sucio y avaricioso de intentar ser lo que no sois, y empezad a guardar ese dinero que no tenéis para invertirlo en la educación de vuestros desnutridos hijos, porque como sigan los pasos de sus ludópatas padres, pena me dan del futuro que les depara.
Vuestras vidas seguirán siendo igual de míseras, aceptad lo que sois y lo que tenéis, la banca siempre gana.


----------



## debianita (21 Dic 2010)

Magick dijo:


> Pues en vez de dejaros llevar por los mezquinos impulsos de la ludopatía, tratad de contener el ANSIA de querer más, dejad de quitarles el pan de la boca a vuestros hijos por el sueño sucio y avaricioso de intentar ser lo que no sois, y empezad a guardar ese dinero que no tenéis para invertirlo en la educación de vuestros desnutridos hijos, porque como sigan los pasos de sus ludópatas padres, pena me dan del futuro que les depara.
> Vuestras vidas seguirán siendo igual de míseras, aceptad lo que sois y lo que tenéis, la banca siempre gana.




Hoyga, ustec ha visto muchas piniculas :XX:

Está pillado con los gamusinos? con el botas? tiene su plan de pensiones referenciado a algun indice?


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Hoy tampoco nos recuperamos:
Baltic Dry por debajo de 2k
Last Update: Dec 20
-2.201%
VALUE: 1,955.000 USD

Jooooeeerrr,se va al último soporte antes de mínimos!!


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2010)

de Magick: "la banca siempre gana"

hamijo yo también estoy pillado en cierto banco rojo pero no por eso voy despotricando por el hilo 

Suerte y fe en el rally navideño ... y unas gotitas de resignación, porque no vuelvo a piramidar


----------



## rafaxl (21 Dic 2010)

Vamos parriba!!! que esto esta que se sale.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Llegado a mi objetivo...


Spoiler



Cierro largo de Ibex 10104>10138 +1,52%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Dic 2010)

acabo de cerrar mi ultima operacion largo y me he puesto corto en el mismo nivel, los ultimos pipos que se los gane otro  y plusvis pal coleto a pesar de empezar con - 100 pipotones :no:



Spoiler



cierro largos en 10075 y abro cortos en el mismo nivel



A sus pieses maese Pollastre

pd: dejo orden de cierre muy muiy muy abajo ,me voy a comer, luego siesta ......y a ver si al despertar me habeis hecho un buen trabajo.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Dic 2010)

Bueno pues seguimos con la verticalidad. Esto es la caña hamijos. 

Hasta despues de estas fiestas voy a estar desconectado (cosas de estudiar, malditas las ganas).

Un saludo!


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> acabo de cerrar mi ultima operacion largo y me he puesto corto en el mismo nivel, los ultimos pipos que se los gane otro  y plusvis pal coleto a pesar de empezar con - 100 pipotones :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zas en toda la boca... salude al negro de mi parte.

Cerrados largos por saltar el SP.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> acabo de cerrar mi ultima operacion largo y me he puesto corto en el mismo nivel, los ultimos pipos que se los gane otro  y plusvis pal coleto a pesar de empezar con - 100 pipotones :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estara teniendo pesadillas durante su siesta? Despierte que se lo meriandan.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Dic 2010)

China afirma que ha tomado "acciones concretas" para ayudar a algunos miembros de la UE - 2692284 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

: cortos en 10075f? :

Si sabia Ud. Que el techo estaba en 1016x (c)!




zuloman dijo:


> acabo de cerrar mi ultima operacion largo y me he puesto corto en el mismo nivel, los ultimos pipos que se los gane otro  y plusvis pal coleto a pesar de empezar con - 100 pipotones :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Cierro largos abiertos el viernes... 9875f -> 10115



Saludos y gracias a tod@s por las felicitaciones!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este, esta ahora a buen precio.


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cierro largos abiertos el viernes... 9875f -> 10115



:8:

(+ 10 :Aplauso: )


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Again,again


Spoiler



Abierto corto de ibex 10187


----------



## chinclan100 (21 Dic 2010)

Chart del H-C-H del Ibex actualizado.
IBEX - ¿ rally final de año ?


----------



## Misterio (21 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Hoy tampoco nos recuperamos:
> Baltic Dry por debajo de 2k
> Last Update: Dec 20
> -2.201%
> ...




Eso es de ayer.

Hoy :baba:

21 December 2010 

Baltic Dry Index (BDI) -69 1886


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> Chart del H-C-H del Ibex actualizado.
> IBEX - ¿ rally final de año ?



¿Nos tomas el pelo o qué?

Menuda mierda, hay que registrarse para ver un puñetero gráfico.

Felicidades a Lascosasasucauce, espero que herede tu capacidad cardiorrespiratoria..., y si hereda también la habilidad para ver soportes y resistencias, mejor que mejor.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Eso es de ayer.
> 
> Hoy :baba:
> 
> ...



Perdón y gracias Misterio

Ya me quedo más tranquilo y tal
S2


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

Ojete calor con los últimos 60 puntos de subida del Ibex. No cuadran por ningún lado, están completamente descorrelacionados, tienen un volumen de risa... vamos, lo tienen todo todito.

Para ser un fraude, quiero decir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nos tomas el pelo o qué?
> 
> Menuda mierda, hay que registrarse para ver un puñetero gráfico.
> 
> Felicidades a Lascosasasucauce, espero que herede tu capacidad cardiorrespiratoria..., y si hereda también la habilidad para ver soportes y resistencias, mejor que mejor.



Creo que Zuloman se va despertar notando el aliento de nuestro 'nigga' en el cogote... :8:

Y cuidado que no venga a por mi...



Spoiler



He abierto un mini corto en 10150f



Saludos...


----------



## EL_LIMITE (21 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos, pa una vez que me salia la cosa más o menos el puñetero interdin va y no me deja tener una orden de un día para otro, lo que ayer eran una sabrosas plusvalías hoy se han convertido en unas pérdidas dolorosas, sabéis si hay algún broker que te permita dejar órdenes stop a mercado de un día para otro ???.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete calor con los últimos 60 puntos de subida del Ibex. No cuadran por ningún lado, están completamente descorrelacionados, tienen un volumen de risa... vamos, lo tienen todo todito.
> 
> Para ser un fraude, quiero decir.



Mírate el yuro,que está en desbandada...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2010)

¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!



Spoiler



Y para seguir con este off-topic, tengo que decirte que te he copiado la operación... yo también voy a tener un pecatito o una pecatita en junio. Nosotros en lugar de hacerles el carnet del equipo de fútbol, les regalaremos un nick en burbuja.info.


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Enhorabuena pecata! :Aplauso:

Si al final hay cosas mejores en las que perder el dinero que meterle cortos al Botas... (espero que Tonuel no me lea xD).

¡Burbuja de mini-foreros!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias (e igualmente!!!!), a ver si vienen con un pan debajo del brazo... )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena pecata! :Aplauso:
> 
> Si al final hay cosas mejores en las que perder el dinero que meterle cortos al Botas... (espero que Tonuel no me lea xD).
> 
> ¡Burbuja de mini-foreros!



Vienen a pagarnos las pensiones... :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

En el Ibex no se quiere quedar largo al cierre ni el cuidador.


----------



## debianita (21 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Pues pueden montar un HF, yo lo dije hace días en el Kuji blog (por ser más intimo y tal) tambien voy a ser papi  nacerá en junio. La verdad que estoy super feliz




Ojete calor :cook: que mal lo he pasado con mis archienemigas ...


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero Pecata! que calladito lo tenías 

Enhorabuena a ti también, espero que le enseñes pronto como 'navegar' por el eurodólar y el Ibex para que te de dividendos 

¡Burbuja de biberones!


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena chiquilla!!
Os regaleremos peluches verdes con un tocho en la boca.::Mejor no,que luego los peques se vuelven burbus y rebeldes.Es coña.

S2


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Se destapa la burbuja de embarazos para junio... :8: Fueron fresquitos los meses de septiembre-octubre, eh? 

A ver si también vamos a ir todos largos en SAN y aquí nadie dice nada... :cook:


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se destapa la burbuja de embarazos para junio... :8: Fueron fresquitos los meses de septiembre-octubre, eh?
> 
> A ver si también vamos a ir todos largos en SAN y aquí nadie dice nada... :cook:



Habrá que ponerse cortos en dodotis por puro sentimiento contrario


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2010)

Dejo el hilo durante una temporadita, al parecer hay una extraña epidemia tremendamente contagiosa...



Spoiler






pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Enhorabuena LCASC!!!
> 
> Y para seguir con este off-topic, tengo que decirte que te he copiado la operación... yo también voy a tener un pecatito o una pecatita en junio. Nosotros en lugar de hacerles el carnet del equipo de fútbol, les regalaremos un nick en burbuja.info.




¡Felicidades! 

Sobre todo enséñale la diferencia más elemental entre el empleo público y el privado: desayuno de 2 horas y la oportunidad de estar conectado a burbuja.info durante la jornada laboral (total, como no se trabaja)


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

... si es normal... con lo aburrido que está esto a veces... hay que entretenerse en otras cosas y...


----------



## RNSX (21 Dic 2010)

Burbujon de infantes, la mia viene en mayo; yo quiero ponerle Plusvalia, pero mi señora se opone rotundamente


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se destapa la burbuja de embarazos para junio... :8: Fueron fresquitos los meses de septiembre-octubre, eh?



Eso parece... hay que cambiar el "será en octubre" por "será en junio"
Y eso que nos han quitado el cheque bebé...


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Anodado me hallo...



Spoiler



Visto lo visto no me queda más que felicitar a Pecata, Debi y a todos los futuros padres/madres que se encuentren presentes en el hilo y todavía no lo han hecho público.

¡Enhorabuena!



Al fin y al cabo va a acabar siendo un dia especial y todo....


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> Burbujon de infantes, la mia viene en mayo; yo quiero ponerle Plusvalia, pero mi señora se opone rotundamente



¿Ya han hecho bien los cálculos? Mire que el mes de moda es junio...
Mulder, ¿alguna explicación astrológica para esta burbuja de nacimientos?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Dejo el hilo durante una temporadita, al parecer hay una extraña epidemia tremendamente contagiosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoyga, que mi jornada laboral hace rato que ha terminado...


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ya han hecho bien los cálculos? Mire que el mes de moda es junio...
> Mulder, ¿alguna explicación astrológica para esta burbuja de nacimientos?



No tengo, pero ayer ya comentábamos que había eclipse lunar y luna llena, que curiosa coincidencia que todos lo hayais anunciado hoy.

Vayan mirando perfiles astrológicos para los nacidos en mayo/junio


----------



## atman (21 Dic 2010)

Yo, desde que me hicieron padrino... joer, quiero ponerme largo tambien... pero no acabo de encontrar a alguien que venda opciones sobre ese futuro a un precio razonable...


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2010)

lo "curioso" es que se anuncien las BUENÍSIMAS noticias un día tan peponiano.

¿no estaréis poseídos por el espíritu de Juanlu? ... ¿Y aquí va largo todo el mundo? ienso: o


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo "curioso" es que se anuncien las BUENÍSIMAS noticias un día tan peponiano.
> 
> ¿no estaréis poseídos por el espíritu de Juanlu? ... ¿Y aquí va largo todo el mundo? ienso: o



Si entra Tonuel y también espera hijo para junio esto se hunde... 8:

(y ya si especulador financiero también... puffff :cook

Edito: Atman, pregúntale a la del avatar de Monlovi...


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo "curioso" es que se anuncien las BUENÍSIMAS noticias un día tan peponiano.
> 
> ¿no estaréis poseídos por el espíritu de Juanlu? ... ¿Y aquí va largo todo el mundo? ienso: o



Mucho me temo que aquí el único que queda corto es el Capitán Zulo, que será amablemente despertado de su siesta por cierto señor de color, conocido ya por todos en el hilo.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

cnbc live:
Indice confianza consumidor germano (enero)cae de 5.5 a 5.4

Edit:
Interesado
Yo también corto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> cnbc live:
> Indice confianza consumidor germano (enero)cae de 5.5 a 5.4
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Y pecata y yo también... :fiufiu:

Edito: Si se ve el 10115f me cierro... si no hasta mañana...


----------



## Kujire (21 Dic 2010)

*Holaaaaaaaa*

************************************

Si alguien quiere que le dedique un Merry Xmas a lo Marilyn ... que me lo haga saber ... es que estoy muy lunera hoy 

Corta de Ron y de S&P... :XX: 

************************************


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Colocado SL y hasta mañana
De momento solo plamo 10p
Ha sido un día medianillo
S2 y suerte


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> ************************************
> 
> Si alguien quiere que le dedique un Merry Xmas a lo Marilyn ... que me lo haga saber ... es que estoy muy lunera hoy
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo del SP,pero lo del ron es imperdonable...
Dedíque lo que quiera... no se prive...


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Y pecata y yo también... :fiufiu:
> 
> Edito: Si se ve el 10115f me cierro... si no hasta mañana...



Bueno.... la verdad es que yo no lo estoy, pero no por falta de ganas. 

Pensad que el hilo necesita también cuidadores... que sino los bots se nos desmadran.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> ************************************
> 
> Si alguien quiere que le dedique un Merry Xmas *a lo Marilyn* ... que me lo haga saber ... es que estoy muy lunera hoy
> 
> ...



Ya te la dedico yo... 8:

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQPJYnr48yU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQPJYnr48yU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## debianita (21 Dic 2010)

Apuntarme a la lista de cortos ::, el negrata aporreaba la puerta pero no he abierto. He piramidado :cook: y tengo la cuenta en verde, el chicharro de CRI por suerte se ha desinflado. Si mañana veo la cosa chunga salgo por patas.

Saludos y pipos ::

Kuji, me pido uno


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues pueden montar un HF, yo lo dije hace días en el Kuji blog (por ser más intimo y tal) tambien voy a ser papi  nacerá en junio. La verdad que estoy super feliz
> 
> Ojete calor :cook: que mal lo he pasado con mis archienemigas ...



¿Tú también? Joder, es que ni pensáis en el hilo. ¿Quién suplirá vuestras bajas? ¿Eh? ¿Quién? A partir de junio esto quedará semidesierto: páginas y páginas enteras repletas de ego zulomaniaco en su versión alcibajista. Hasta Calopez llorará al perder visitas, y, creedme, es mucho más angustioso el llanto de un señor gordete y calvo que el de un tierno infante >:-(

Enhorabuena a ti también, debianita (aunque me suena que en su día ya te felicité, pero nunca está de más volver a celebrar las alegrías). Es un excelente regalo de reyes. Se nota la prosperidad que otorga el estatus de inversor forjado en el hilo del ibex ¿verdad?



RNSX dijo:


> Burbujon de infantes, la mia viene en mayo; yo quiero ponerle Plusvalia, pero mi señora se opone rotundamente



¿Otro más? Dios mío, estamos rodeados. Es mucho peor de lo que pensaba... En fin, enhorabuena y muchas fuerzas para afrontar las numerosas noches en vela estipuladas por ley. Seguro que la peque lo vale 

Por cierto, queda sobradamente demostrado que a diferencia del resto del foro, los usuarios del hilo del ibex NO son precisamente nuncafollistas.


----------



## Abner (21 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



Largo en NUTRIBEN.




¡Enhorabuena a todos los futuros papás y mamás! 




Spoiler



Cortos en DUREX.....


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

¿Abner y debianita también?
Esto parece la consulta del tocólogo.
¿es epidemico?
Felicidades a ambos!!


----------



## Kujire (21 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Apuntarme a la lista de cortos ::, el negrata aporreaba la puerta pero no he abierto. He piramidado :cook: y tengo la cuenta en verde, el chicharro de CRI por suerte se ha desinflado. Si mañana veo la cosa chunga salgo por patas.
> 
> Saludos y pipos ::
> 
> Kuji, me pido uno



A usted le atiendo en el privado 

objetivo 1252.50 

working 1248.75...


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día de poquísima actividad, hemos tenido más por la tarde que por la mañana, la cual ha sido puro piloto automático. El volumen ha sido bajísimo, a niveles veraniegos, y ha consistido en compras y nada más que compras con un par de ventas aisladas que me parecen más un cierre de largos que una apertura de cortos realmente.

En subasta también han comprado, aunque poca cosa.

En resumen, piloto automático y para arriba, la mayoría o están largos y no han entrado hoy o están de vacaciones o ambas cosas.


----------



## debianita (21 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Tú también? Joder, es que ni pensáis en el hilo. ¿Quién suplirá vuestras bajas? ¿Eh? ¿Quién? A partir de junio esto quedará semidesierto: páginas y páginas enteras repletas de ego zulomaniaco en su versión alcibajista. Hasta Calopez llorará al perder visitas, y, creedme, es mucho más angustioso el llanto de un señor gordete y calvo que el de un tierno infante >:-(
> 
> Enhorabuena a ti también, debianita (aunque me suena que en su día ya te felicité, pero nunca está de más volver a celebrar las alegrías). Es un excelente regalo de reyes. Se nota la prosperidad que otorga el estatus de inversor forjado en el hilo del ibex ¿verdad?



No se preocupe por el hilo. Mire que le he comprado a mi futuro cachorro:







En Julio seremos dos dándole al botón rojo :XX:, creo que con unos días de aprendizaje tendrá suficiente.

Ya le estoy preparando una cuenta en un broker con mis últimas plusvis, aunque hoy he pasado miedito con mi posi en CRI. Marditoh roedoreh


----------



## rosonero (21 Dic 2010)

Joer!!!! Qué fuerte, qué fuerte, que fuerte!!!!!!!!! Me logueo solo para felicitar a los futuros papis y mamis y también darles ánimos, que el primer añito se necesitan.

Pero pasados unos meses ya van casi solos, aquí el mío de trece meses, también anunciado y presentado en el hilo


----------



## Nico (21 Dic 2010)

Merde muchachos !

*RNSX, abner, debianita, pecata minuta (mellizos) y lcasc !!*

Les fui dejando Thanks a los que iban apareciendo pero no puedo menos que felicitarlos en un mensaje _ad hoc_.

Me parece que si la tasa de natalidad española cambia del modo en que lo ha hecho en este hilo, más nos conviene empezar a comprar pisos YA porque la demanda será fortísima !! 

Y de dónde nos venimos a enterar que Burbuja.info tiene cuerda para rato con el tema !

Mis congratulaciones para todas las madres y todos los padres (quienes sean los que estos sean porque, como sabrán -desde la época antigua-... *mater semper certa est pater numquam*)


----------



## Benditaliquidez (21 Dic 2010)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer!!!! Qué fuerte, qué fuerte, que fuerte!!!!!!!!! Me logueo solo para felicitar a los futuros papis y mamis y también darles ánimos, que el primer añito se necesitan.
> 
> Pero pasados unos meses ya van casi solos, aquí el mío de trece meses, también anunciado y presentado en el hilo



Y con el deportivo negro aparcado al fondo.

Se lo habrá comprado su papi con las plusvalías.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y con el deportivo negro aparcado al fondo.
> 
> Se lo habrá comprado su papi con las plusvalías.



El tipo sentado en el banco se ha quedado de piedra al verlo


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2010)

Rosonero, ¡que guapo! ¡y que mayor!

¿Le has explicado ya lo de los fibos? Mira que cuanto antes empiece, mejor.


----------



## Abner (21 Dic 2010)

Eh ehh, alto un momento señores, que yo me he puesto largo en potitos al ver la cantidad de bebés que se avecinan. 

En lo que respecta a bebés, en mi caso, no hay ni "futuros ni opciones". Con mis sobrinas voy sobrado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2010)

Creo que esto viene al caso hoy en el hilo...

-Mamá, mamá, como es que mi hermanito es negro...?
-Calla, calla hijo, y da gracias que no ladre, menuda noche se perdió tu padre...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (21 Dic 2010)

Uoooo, jrande el día de "anunciaciones" hoy!

Más de uno y más de dos no va a tener tiempo de estar pendiente de los mercados el año que viene... una oportunidad magnífica de venderles algún tipo de sistema de trading automático... ienso:



Spoiler



Largo en acciones de la niña


----------



## Kujire (21 Dic 2010)

*Importante*

******************************************

PRIMERO CERRARON WEBS, ....PERO YO NO TENÍA WEB

LUEGO CERRARON MERCADOS, ....PERO YO NO COMPRABA NI VENDÍA

LUEGO VINERON Y CERRARON LA BOCA A LA GENTE, ....PERO YO NO CREÍA

UN DIA INTENTÉ HABLAR ... Y YA NO PUDE.

*HOY TU PAIS TE NECESITA 20:00h EN EL CONGRESO*


******************************************

PÁSALO!​


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

[Voz de Dave Bowman ON]
¡Dios mío, está lleno de infantes!
[Voz de Dave Bowman OFF]

De la mía no pongo foto, que no se está quieta el tiempo suficiente para hacerle una .


----------



## Abner (21 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> [voz de dave bowman on]
> ¡dios mío, está lleno de infantes!
> [voz de dave bowman off]
> 
> de la mía no pongo foto, que no se está quieta el tiempo suficiente para hacerle una :d.



:XX: :XX: Friki!!


----------



## especulador financiero (21 Dic 2010)

yo no espero un hijo... pero hoy me he forrado con bankinter... )





Felicidades y suerte a quien corresponda... la vais a necesitar... )


----------



## Mulder (21 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> ******************************************
> 
> PRIMERO CERRARON WEBS, ....PERO YO NO TENÍA WEB
> 
> ...



Desde luego lo que están intentando hacer los mamarrachos de políticos que tenemos en este maldito país es de espanto, están derribando todos los pilares de lo que queda de democracia, para ir más rápido solo les haría falta una excavadora cargándose el congreso y el senado.

Si estuviera en Madrid iría al congreso a dar la brasa.


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2010)

Kujire, aquí nos pones a las 20:00 y en otro hilo has puesto a las 20:20 
¿¿??
se está quedando para manifestarse físicamente en el congreso???
a mí me pilla lejos pero tengo conocid@s por allí


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Dic 2010)

alguien sabe porqué el subidon de AGEN?
felicidades a los futuros padres/madres, yo con mi recien matrimonio tengo suficiente, es un sin dormir....................

edito: Zuloman sigues vivo????????????? estoy preocupado, se fue a la siesta y no ha vuelto


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

HYTM +120% en 2 días, +220% en 4 días.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe porqué el subidon de AGEN?
> felicidades a los futuros padres/madres, yo con mi recien matrimonio tengo suficiente, *es un sin dormir....................*
> edito: Zuloman sigues vivo????????????? estoy preocupado, se fue a la siesta y no ha vuelto



Que suerte...


----------



## Kujire (21 Dic 2010)

La policia nacional esta impidiendo estar frente al Congreso y desplaza a la gente a la puerta del Palace #LeySinde #Sindegate

SE DICE QUE PETRONOR ES EL REGALO AL PNV .... CIU SE ABSTENDRÏA

ESTO es ESPAÑA :8:


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> La policia nacional esta impidiendo estar frente al Congreso y desplaza a la gente a la puerta del Palace #LeySinde #Sindegate
> 
> SE DICE QUE PETRONOR ES EL REGALO AL PNV .... CIU SE ABSTENDRÏA
> 
> ESTO es ESPAÑA :8:



Economía.- PSOE consuma la entrada PNV en reguladores y prorroga la concesión de Petronor en Euskadi para salvar la LES. europapress.es


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Si algo bueno tiene todo esto, es que el perro está mostrando los dientes.

Ya se les empezó a ver el plumero con el tema de los controladores y como sigan así les va a costar mantener la "paz social". Que aquí somos muy borregos pero todo tiene su límite.

No deja de ser curioso que nadie moviera un dedo por el tema de las pensiones o los 400€, pero si por esto.

Como decía Azkunaveteya: "Poco pan y pésimo circo".


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2010)

Tonuel certifique a la sinde!!!!


----------



## aksarben (21 Dic 2010)

¡Jódete Sinde!


----------



## Interesado (21 Dic 2010)

Zas en toda la boca!

Ahora, si esto fuera un país normal, tocaría la inmediata dimisión de la menestra de incultura.

PD: Ahora todos largos en TEF!


----------



## tonuel (21 Dic 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Tonuel certifique a la sinde!!!!







imagínatela y listo... )


----------



## chinclan100 (22 Dic 2010)

Y hoy como no, nueva POMO
LaBolsaEnDirecto. Situación 22 de diciembre. POMO DAY.


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Buenos días,

hoy puedo dar rienda suelta a la ludopatía 

Lo de Sinde no tiene nombre, si no dimite (que no lo hará) es para empalarla a las puertas del congreso, dejarla allí para que los demás chupopteros, tengan presente lo que les puede pasar.

Interesado, la frase de "Poco pan y pésimo circo" es el título de una canción de DCD ( Def Con Dos), supongo que nuestro conforero se debió inspirar en ella a la hora de hacer su avatar


----------



## Fran200 (22 Dic 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> El 25 de noviembre os comenté un posible rebote, a dos semanas vista, desde esos 1180 del SP hacia los 1220
> 
> Ahora mismo trabajamos en una salida por arriba en el nivel de 1226 con proyección a los 1255 (Este tramo es complicado. Claca en una explicación a Luis, dio una de las claves.)



7 diciembre, algunas veces me asusto de lo bueno que soy .


De vacaciones por nuestra querida España.
Felices Fiestas a todos

Y enhorabuena a las Futuras Madres y Padres.


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Ayer estuve pegado al twitter y al foro siguiendo el desarrollo de la votación como si el iphone fuese la radio de antes, vivimos sin duda tiempos interesantes.

Aparte de esto, los leoncios del Ibex parece que hoy están más activos que ayer y comprando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Ayer estuve pegado al twitter y al foro siguiendo el desarrollo de la votación como si el iphone fuese la radio de antes, vivimos sin duda tiempos interesantes.
> 
> *Aparte de esto, los leoncios del Ibex parece que hoy están más activos que ayer y comprando*.



te equivocas, aun mantengo 1 mini corto, estamos vendidos todavia 

ayer disfrute de lo lindo hoygan, y hoy me muero de sueño por que con tanta risa estuve hasta la 1 de la madrugada leyendo los owneds a la sinde.......y lo supremo fue ver el facebook de miguel bose !! que risas xd !! ::::


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te equivocas, aun mantengo 1 mini corto, estamos vendidos todavia
> 
> ayer disfrute de lo lindo hoygan, y hoy me muero de sueño por que con tanta risa estuve hasta la 1 de la madrugada leyendo los owneds a la sinde.......y lo supremo fue ver el facebook de miguel bose !! que risas xd !! ::::



Pues acaban de vender toda la posición de largos del principio y un pico más, las tornas han cambiado, supongo que será la llegada a ciertos niveles


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

ZP: Afirma que los ataques financieros a España no tienen fundamento.

Vía Cárpatos

:XX: :XX: :XX:

EDIT: Abre la boca este imbécil y todo el mundo se pone a vender.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ZP: Afirma que los ataques financieros a España no tienen fundamento.
> 
> Vía Cárpatos
> 
> ...



que nos hable de lo bien que estan nuestros bancos y de lo que va a mejorar todo con la ley de economia sostenible.... a ser posible en un periodico aleman o ingles ::

ya estamos en rojo palido ....pollastre diganos el suelo del ibex


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que nos hable de lo bien que estan nuestros bancos y de lo que va a mejorar todo con la ley de economia sostenible.... a ser posible en un periodico aleman o ingles ::
> 
> ya estamos en rojo palido ....pollastre diganos el suelo del ibex




Que hable de la Caixa ::


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

españa "avanza" un puesto entre los países con mayor riego de quiebra. séptimos. ánimo mushashos...



Spoiler



corto 10197c



lástima de apertura, es lo que tiene ser multifunción... a ver si sacan las cabezas de cuadro núcleos con doble juego de brazos.


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

Ojo, trabajo en soporte y ruptura. Lo mismo que ayer.


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

Me voy que hay que ganarse el pan.


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

parece que va a costar ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (22 Dic 2010)

Hoy, para celebrar que no nos va a tocar un carajo de grajo en la lotería, dejo algunas proyecciones para la jornada de hoy: tres suelos como tres reyes magos (esto es, porque nunca sabes cuando van a venir  ) :

Suelo "Gayer", caidita minimalista: 10155.6

Suelo "Cool", una cifra bonita y redonda: 10120.5

Suelo "Ayuto-Socorro", tonuel desempolva el violín: 10095.4


Todo con el patrocinio de Intel Xeon(MP) con 24 núcleos, y las subsiguientes facturas cadavéricas de luz que me pasa puntualmente Endesa.


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

ya, ¿y lo que se ahorra en calefacción?


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Buenos días 


Spoiler



Sigo corto en 10187


Que se caiga ya...


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy, para celebrar que no nos va a tocar un carajo de grajo en la lotería, dejo algunas proyecciones para la jornada de hoy: tres suelos como tres reyes magos (esto es, porque nunca sabes cuando van a venir  ) :
> 
> Suelo "Gayer", caidita minimalista: 10155.6
> 
> ...



Hoyga ha pensado en comprarse un abaco? 8:


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

Y por arriba hombre? resistencia en 10255 y 10.330 (muy bonito para tocarlo hoy).

Ahora si me marcho.


----------



## aksarben (22 Dic 2010)

¿Alguien que me cuente su opinión sobre los derivados de 4Rich? Que con acciones y CFDs no me entretengo lo suficiente, y no tienen CFDs de índices, los mamones...

Gracias por adelantado, y saludos al hamijo ojcuro de Zulo.


----------



## pollastre (22 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Y por arriba hombre? resistencia en 10255 y 10.330 (muy bonito para tocarlo hoy).
> 
> Ahora si me marcho.



Vaya, no está mal, hoy tiene Ud. la mano fina, parece 

Por arriba tengo 10326.1 y 10268.1, cuadran perfectamente con sus 10330 y 10255.

Tengo un nivel relevante en 10206.6, pero ese, además de ser obvio, ya se ha visto que efectivamente hay papel en él.


----------



## Lexuss (22 Dic 2010)

Supongo que hablais del contado, no? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

Para los que no puedan/sepan mirarlo la diferencia actual entre el ibex contado y el futuro es de 60 puntos menos en el futuro.


----------



## pollastre (22 Dic 2010)

Lexuss dijo:


> Supongo que hablais del contado, no? ienso:




Sí... hemos perdido aquella buena costumbre de poner (c) o (f) detrás de los números...


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

culpable, señoría!

me está dando un miedito ese corto...


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Yuro se está espabilando...


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Si no vueve a mínimos right now,mala cosa...en teoría habria tocado la parte alta de un hipotético canal bajista intradiario.
Preparando botón de ejección


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Dic 2010)

79250 el gordo... alguien lo tiene?????


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Yuro en descenso...nos ha ido de un pelo!!


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2010)

Preparaos en Enero

El BdE publicará "datos pormenorizados" de la exposición de la banca al ladrillo en enero - 2695238 - elEconomista.es


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Preparaos en Enero
> 
> El BdE publicará "datos pormenorizados" de la exposición de la banca al ladrillo en enero - 2695238 - elEconomista.es



Estoy por empezar a regalar a la familia cortos del POP :XX:


----------



## RNSX (22 Dic 2010)

esos cortos del pop los adoro yo,cuantos buenos lo unico que me jode es apostar a que se va al garete el banco en el que tengo la mayoria de mi capital


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

El "conceto" ... esa es la cuestión, igual que te digo una cosa te digo la otra:

ZP: Afirma que España necesita 5 años para corregir los desequilibrios estructurales de la economía.

Hasta el 2025 no remontamos ... Desequilibrios: 20% de paro maquillado, de los cuáles un alto porcentaje solo saber poner tochos o bién actividades relacionadas. Educación penosa, endeudados hasta las orejas etc etc ... Que alguien me explique como se arregla esto en 5 años.

Como dicen en el foro: disfruten lo potado


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

Señor dame fuerza para no arrearle a CRI, porque como me des dinero le meto con todo lo gordo...


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Señor dame fuerza para no arrearle a CRI, porque como me des dinero le meto con todo lo gordo...



Calle Satán, le he metido todo lo que tenía al verla a los 4.10, exceptuando un colchón para posibles margin calls. Debo ser el máximo accionista inverso del chicharro :XX:

EDIT: Aunque :cook: si bkt no me engaña hay uno que ha pillado 20k CRI largas a 4.108 ... mama miedo

EDIT2: Todos mis indicadores me decian: métele, métele ... malditas voces


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Por curiosidad
¿os funciona la tdt?
Estoy sin señal.
Es que en estado de alarma me vuelvo susceptible...


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Calle Satán, le he metido todo lo que tenía al verla a los 4.10, exceptuando un colchón para posibles margin calls. Debo ser el máximo accionista inverso del chicharro :XX:



Así a ojo está haciendo un techo con divergencias gordas en bastantes indicadores, lo lógico sería que se forrase.

Ahora mismo tiene un tapón en 4.12, pero desde la última vez a mi estos chicarros me dan cosa... tienen mucho peligro los cuidatas.


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Así a ojo está haciendo un techo con divergencias gordas en bastantes indicadores, lo lógico sería que se forrase.
> 
> Ahora mismo tiene un tapón en 4.12, pero desde la última vez a mi estos chicarros me dan cosa... tienen mucho peligro los cuidatas.



En 4.12 120k posis. Pero no quita que esté acojonado, lo mio es un all in en toda regla. Me da yuyu el tema de que ahora quieren ser un banco ... estos trileros


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En 4.12 120k posis. Pero no quita que esté acojonado, lo mio es un all in en toda regla. Me da yuyu el tema de que ahora quieren ser un banco ... estos trileros



Con las 5 primeras posis, el ratio oferta:demanda es de 20:1... :XX:

El problema es que con el volumen de mierda que tiene, la pueden llevar a dónde les de la gana. Aquí los stops son imprescindibles, pero también es muy fácil que te los salten.

Habrá que avisar a DP, para que nos la tire.


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Con las 5 primeras posis, el ratio oferta:demanda es de 20:1... :XX:
> 
> El problema es que con el volumen de mierda que tiene, la pueden llevar a dónde les de la gana. Aquí los stops son imprescindibles, pero también es muy fácil que te los salten.
> 
> Habrá que avisar a DP, para que nos la tire.



Estás dentro? :XX: Stop mental y siguiendo la cotización al tick. DP métale, están carísimas. Tonuel como es un :cook: solo deja que Juanlu entre al trapo con sus largos BKT


----------



## pollastre (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> En 4.12 120k posis. Pero no quita que esté acojonado, lo mio es un all in en toda regla. Me da yuyu el tema de que ahora quieren ser un banco ... estos trileros





Cuente, cuente... ¿cómo está yendo eso?


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Estás dentro? :XX: Stop mental y siguiendo la cotización al tick. DP métale, están carísimas. Tonuel como es un :cook: solo deja que Juanlu entre al trapo con sus largos BKT



Nope.

Estoy volviendo poco a poco a los CFDs, de momento estoy con valores que ponderen algo en el IBEX.

Si la cosa se anima igual me sumo a la fiesta... ienso:

EDIT: Mira, ya son 130k en 4.12.


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuente, cuente... ¿cómo está yendo eso?



Depen como se mire, operaciones realizadas puta madre el último mes. Pero tengo unas CRI pilladas en 4.05 :: así que le he metido con lo gordo en 4.10. El cojín de plusvas es grande, pero no dejaré que me lo jodan, asi que si hay que salir por patas se sale 8:

Malditos criterianos!

Interesado, parece que han cerrado largos en 4.12 ienso: y con un volumen que asusta. Ay mami :cook: espero estar en lo cierto


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

Desde aquí querría pedir a nuestros queridos cuidadores de Criteria, que hagan como Fran y tengan la deferencia de pasarse a saludar de vez en cuando.

Es lo menos que pueden hacer cuando gran parte de su sueldo se lo estamos pagando nosotros.


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

Parece que el viernes solo abrirá el Euronext y según el mail que he recibido de Interdin, no estarán abiertos para negociación, así que vamos a tener un fin de semana larguito.


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Desde aquí querría pedir a nuestros queridos cuidadores de Criteria, que hagan como Fran y tengan la deferencia de pasarse a saludar de vez en cuando.
> 
> Es lo menos que pueden hacer cuando gran parte de su sueldo se lo estamos pagando nosotros.




Que menos , llevo 12 operaciones en verde y esta no va a ser menos :cook: 

mode kuji on

Jerónimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mode Kuji off


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2010)

Hola foro... 

A mi ya me ha tocado esta mañana la lotería... he cobrado la doble y no ha sido la sangrada que decían que sería... :fiufiu:

Los que "solo" 'trabajáis' :cook: en esto, tenéis paga doble...? :| (por crear un poco de polémica, y eso... ienso

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, a las 14:30h PIB USA definitivo...


----------



## pollastre (22 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola foro...
> 
> A mi ya me ha tocado esta mañana la lotería... he cobrado la doble y no ha sido la sangrada que decían que sería... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...




¿Doble? Ah, te refieres a la paga extra!...

Bueno, yo, si algún día del mes no lo hago todo lo bien que debiera, ese día no la cobro


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2010)

¿Paga doble?¿Eso que es?

Yo autonomo, no me ha tocado nada en la loteria y corto desde el Lunes. Esta navidades van a ser jodidas. Ya me lo decia mi padre que me hiciera funcionario.


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola foro...
> 
> A mi ya me ha tocado esta mañana la lotería... he cobrado la doble y no ha sido la sangrada que decían que sería... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



pero que Ustec no cobra paga doble TODOS los meses como el resto del hilo?? :8: :
::


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

Yo la verdad nunca le he visto la gracia a que la empresa me descuente todos los meses una parte del sueldo para dármela de golpe después.

Bueno, eso como trabajador, como empresario sí le veo la gracia.


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo la verdad nunca le he visto la gracia a que la empresa me descuente todos los meses una parte del sueldo para dármela de golpe después.
> 
> Bueno, eso como trabajador, como empresario sí le veo la gracia.




Con la mentalidad española si la empresa no te guarda el dinero el 90% no podria irse de vacaciones en verano ni gastar en exceso en navidad. Por lo cual por una parte incentiva el consumo y la gente se siente realizada 2 meses al año.


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Con la mentalidad española si la empresa no te guarda el dinero el 90% no podria irse de vacaciones en verano ni gastar en exceso en navidad. Por lo cual por una parte incentiva el consumo y la gente se siente realizada 2 meses al año.



Si en eso estamos de acuerdo... pero me reitero en lo dicho.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Dic 2010)

para llegar a los 17000 puntos el ibex, se necesitan por lo menos 3 años de vacas gordas a nivel nacional y internacional


----------



## Catacrack (22 Dic 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si en eso estamos de acuerdo... pero me reitero en lo dicho.



Si no estoy equivocado puedes pedir adelantos sobre las pagas extras y en ningun caso te pueden denegar la parte proporcional ya trabajada.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Dic 2010)

gabrielo dijo:


> para llegar a los 17000 puntos el ibex, se necesitan por lo menos 3 años de vacas gordas a nivel nacional y internacional



O un regimiento de cuidadores con abundante munición y bien motivados. :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Dic 2010)

Minutos musicales, la última de Bryan Ferry:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tz5fFQGEI5U?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tz5fFQGEI5U?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Minutos musicales, la última de Bryan Ferry:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tz5fFQGEI5U?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tz5fFQGEI5U?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Pero esto que es!!!! No aguanto más su dictadura :XX:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgCe56T4HxU[/YOUTUBE]

Judas is my priest, and metal is my religion :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlvUepMa31o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kujire (22 Dic 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> A usted le atiendo en el privado
> 
> objetivo 1252.50
> 
> working 1248.75...



Estamos sobre objetivo  1252.25 ...1 tick de error


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

Que ha pasado en el IBEX 14.30 gráfico a un minuto????


----------



## aksarben (22 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si no estoy equivocado puedes pedir adelantos sobre las pagas extras y en ningun caso te pueden denegar la parte proporcional ya trabajada.



Puedes pedir que te paguen en 12 veces en vez de en 14, pero te ponen todo tipo de problemas, porque eres un grano en el culo. Uno, que es grano en el culo profesional, pues pasa, pero la mayoría ni se lo plantea.


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

Interesante figura la que se ha formado en el futuro del SP.

Estamos a punto de asistir a un fuerte movimiento. (Creo)


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2010)

Han puesto unas velas muy, pero que muy feas

Palomitas


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Han puesto unas velas muy, pero que muy feas
> 
> Palomitas



Para los bajistas o alcistas?
10.330 puede estar muy cerca.


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Que ha pasado en el IBEX 14.30 gráfico a un minuto????



Han entrado usted al trapo con unos cientos de contratos? 8:


----------



## FranR (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Han entrado usted al trapo con unos cientos de contratos? 8:



Yo solo compro acciones de vez en cuando.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Para los bajistas o alcistas?
> 10.330 puede estar muy cerca.



Para los alcistas, creo que hoy puede haber algo de guano


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

FranR dijo:


> Yo solo compro acciones de vez en cuando.




No se ... como por aqui se habla de la dualidad gacela-leoncio con longitud de onda F ...


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Esto está aburridísimo hoy, hacen un pequeño spike y se pasan un rato larguísimo en lateral, luego otro spike y más lateral, esto agota la paciencia de más de uno y eso que hablo del Ibex, el Stoxx lleva solo 13 puntos de rango durante toda la sesión.


----------



## chinclan100 (22 Dic 2010)

Mercados en máximos anuales, volúmenes en mínimos anuales. Para enmarcar. 

LaBolsaEnDirecto. Mercados en máximos anuales, volúmenes en mínimos anuales.


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Yuro nos muestra el camino...
Si vuelven a correlacionar,es guano


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Ibex ya dobla la rodilla 
Ojala proyecte ese triangulazo!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Dic 2010)

¿Cómo va a proyectar nada el Ibex ni el SP si los únicos que están en el mercado son los cuidadores jugando al ping-pong entre ellos con los contratos? 

Para enmarcar el "impacto" de las noticias en las cotizaciones, se nota que los ha pillado por sorpresa... :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Dic 2010)

En el Ibex no se sabe si están teniendo misericordia con los cortos o si guardan la ropa en previsión de que desmilitaricen el SP.


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

ya estoy aquiiiiíííí... cerramos el cortito de la mañana...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Dic 2010)

Otra ocurrencia.

- Según Cárpatos los institucionales están comprando.

- Según mis datos las manos débiles están con la confianza en máximos de años.

- Según las encuestas de sentimiento, el sentimiento es muy alcista.

- La FED no para de comprar y de meter dinero con los POMOs.

Y el mercado sube una puta mierda (eso sí, todos los días).

¿QUIÉN VENDE?

(o quién miente, según como se mire).


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Dic 2010)

Mienten todos
Como siempre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Otra ocurrencia.
> 
> - Según Cárpatos los institucionales están comprando.
> 
> ...



nosotros... :


----------



## especulador financiero (22 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿QUIÉN VENDE?



yo... 8:



cierro bankinter y me lo llevo calentito... )


el año que viene más...

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

y sigue la fiesta: pastillita azul en WS


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Otra ocurrencia.
> 
> - Según Cárpatos los institucionales están comprando.
> 
> ...



Estamos en fase de volumen bajísimo, eso hace que se suba pero muy poco y con desgana, cuando vuelvan los gordos de vacaciones veremos cosas interesantes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Dic 2010)

Debianita, que vas a hacer con las CRI..? vaya subidón están pegando hoy... :ouch:

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (22 Dic 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Debianita, que vas a hacer con las CRI..? vaya subidón están pegando hoy... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos...



:: ::

Digamos que me han dado bien :ouch: Pues por la tarde me he concienciado y he puesto un SL en 4.15 no lo han volado de milagro. Mañana por a primera hora veremos como amanece e intentaremos arreglar el desastre. Aprovechando algun meneo de estos que le suelen meter al chicharro, saldré por patas de media posi.

EDIT: El cuidador de CRI no escribirá en el foro, pero fijo que me vigila


----------



## Mulder (22 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Día completo de piloto automático, han empezado el día comprando, un cuarto de hora después han vendido una cantidad algo superior a lo comprado y hacia las 10 han vuelto a vender otro paquete de unos 224 contratos. Durante todo el resto del día no han vuelto a cruzar ningún otro paquete grande...*¡ni pequeño!*

Salvo en subasta que han vendido otro paquete pequeño.

En resumen, hoy no hay nada que contar, no ha habido volumen, aunque parece que se están posicionando cortos en medio de todo este lateral cansino. Podemos deducir que no les ha tocado la lotería


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

Bueno, señoras y señores, creo que estos próximos días estaré mayormente inactivo, aunque no ausente. Seguiré vigilando la madre de todas las caídas en el SP y si hay previsión de fiesta importante en éste u otros... no dudaré en sumirme al carro. Pero en principio, voy dando por cerrado el ejercicio ludopático para poder trabajar en otros cierres...


----------



## Claca (22 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :: ::
> 
> Digamos que me han dado bien :ouch: Pues por la tarde me he concienciado y he puesto un SL en 4.15 no lo han volado de milagro. Mañana por a primera hora veremos como amanece e intentaremos arreglar el desastre. Aprovechando algun meneo de estos que le suelen meter al chicharro, saldré por patas de media posi.
> 
> EDIT: El cuidador de CRI no escribirá en el foro, pero fijo que me vigila



Hace unas semanas dije que visto el rápido giro al alza lo más probable era que el precio estuviera lateral alcista hasta testear los máximos desde los que recortó. Finalmente no ha sido así y ha subido con fuerza sin entretenerse. Ahora mismo entra en la primera zona potencial de giro, pero, si tenemos en cuenta la inercia que lleva, lo más probable es que se tome su tiempo a la hora de desarrollar un techo, porque todavía está en pleno proceso de distribución, con lo cual los cortos deberían aparcarse ya que las subidas pueden continuar sin problemas, si bien en mi opinión cada vez serán más lentas.







En el gráfico siguen apareciendo zonas de resistencias por arriba del rectángulo señalado, pero eso no es suficiente para justificar una operativa bajista. En los medios se empieza a hablar de La Caixa y desde hace ya un tiempecillo tenemos una campaña publicitaria muy fuerte a favor de CRITERIA y, oh, qué causalidad, el precio parece que despierta tentando a los inversores. La música está sonando, por lo que no es momento todavía de sentarse, no obstante no está de más tener las sillas controladas...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2010)

El sp está recalentandisimo. En cuanto afloje los toros no van a asomar ni en foto.


----------



## chinclan100 (22 Dic 2010)

Actualizando el H-C-H en el Ibex y el Rally de Navidad.
IBEX - ¿ rally final de año ?


----------



## bertok (22 Dic 2010)

El movimiento del SP ha sido muy significativo y la inercia alcista es muy fuerte.

Va a necesitar un techo y tiempo para volver a darse la vuelta a la baja con garantías de continuidad.


----------



## atman (22 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp está recalentandisimo. En cuanto afloje los toros no van a asomar ni en foto.



El problema es lo que está tardando en aflojar...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Dic 2010)

chinclan100 dijo:


> Actualizando el H-C-H en el Ibex y el Rally de Navidad.
> IBEX - ¿ rally final de año ?



QUE NO SE VE LA IMAGEN, ******** QUE PIDE REGISTRO.

¿Tanto te cuesta ponerla o es spam?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> El problema es lo que está tardando en aflojar...



Más larga será la caida

Por cierto, estamos a niveles superiores a la crisis de Lehman Brother. Como pasa el tiempo


----------



## Kujire (22 Dic 2010)

estamos con -10.000 contratos en total en el Emini en el día de hoy ... desde comienzo de sesión... pero nos mantenemos en positivo :XX:

Qué coñeros!


----------



## Interesado (22 Dic 2010)

Es sólo una opinión, porque no lo trabajo, pero creo que estos son los estertores finales del S&P, no creo que vaya mucho más allá... con los chutes que le meten, no hay que descartar un escenario de caídas "controladas".

Sobre lo de CRI, el análisis de Claca es el mismo que el mio. Yo soy un poco más lanzado y por eso estaba considerando empezar a entrar, pero en la situación de Debi, creo que lo más razonable es lo que va a hacer: reducir la carga.

Además del boton de all-in, tengo uno para sacudirme una descarga eléctrica en las partes cada vez que me pasa por la cabeza la idea de piramidar (para más señas lleva una pegatina de CRI encima).


----------



## RNSX (23 Dic 2010)

como me levante a tiempo mañana le voy a cascar unos cortos a criteria tambien;pensando en que aunque no tenga ni puta idea de estas cosas esto va pabajo con los bancos a principios del año que viene

P.S.casi una semana fuera, tengo moooooono


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> como me levante a tiempo mañana le voy a cascar unos cortos a criteria tambien;pensando en que aunque no tenga ni puta idea de estas cosas esto va pabajo con los bancos a principios del año que viene
> 
> P.S.casi una semana fuera, tengo moooooono



Hoyga, tenga mucho cuidado :: A ver si se apiadan de mi los cuidadores y puedo salir airoso de esta escaramuza :cook:


EDIT: Se nota que es navidad, el espiritu navideño....  en pre apertura parece que me quieren dar una oportunidad


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

Abusemos un dia mas de la generosidad pollastril y pidamosle los niveles por arriba y por abajo :rolleye:

que ultimamente esta extremadamente generoso y los suelta a primera hora 

Ah, mulder postee tambien su opinion eh, es muy importante su indicador de sentimiento contrario 

llevo un par de dias jugando a la contra y solo los sabios consejos de los foreros estan evitando perdidas considerables.......... a base de cerrar posis erroneas y reabrirlas mas tarde me estoy librando con costes razonables y asumibles......pero a ver si pillo ya la tendencia de una santa vez :´(


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!



zuloman dijo:


> Abusemos un dia mas de la generosidad pollastril y pidamosle los niveles por arriba y por abajo :rolleye:
> 
> que ultimamente esta extremadamente generoso y los suelta a primera hora
> 
> ...



Tiene ud. un privado, espero que la policía no se confunda


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2010)

¿hoy se reduce el horario en la bolsa?


----------



## RNSX (23 Dic 2010)

me he despertado a tiempo;a ver que tal se portan esas criterias, por lo menos me quitare el mono


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hoy se reduce el horario en la bolsa?



No, pero mañana si se cierra del todo excepto euronext.


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Abusemos un dia mas de la generosidad pollastril y pidamosle los niveles por arriba y por abajo :rolleye:
> 
> que ultimamente esta extremadamente generoso y los suelta a primera hora
> 
> ...




Eso es porque mientras funcione con el hft4p durante estos días, no me importa postear niveles, techos ni suelos... vamos, porque yo mismo no los uso ::

Cuando vuelva el volumen y, de paso, volvamos a tener un mercado en vez de un circo, entonces ya no me verás postear datos tan temprano 

Hoy viene tu Ibex con convergencias: suelo en 10K1 y nivel relevante en 10127.8 . Techo en convergencia a tres (raro esto en el Ibex, que suele ser muy de su padre y de su madre) en 1027x.

Venga, ahora coge y haz como el otro día, ponte corto en 10105 con todo lo gordo... amos Rafa no me jodas 


edit: quise decir "suelo en 10K1", no "suelo en 10K" . Editado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso es porque mientras funcione con el hft4p durante estos días, no me importa postear niveles, techos ni suelos... vamos, porque yo mismo no los uso ::
> 
> Cuando vuelva el volumen y, de paso, volvamos a tener un mercado en vez de un circo, entonces ya no me verás postear datos tan temprano
> 
> ...



Malandril, "intelectual" , golfo, sivergueza :: osea que nos da niveles de segunda que ni usted usa :8:

¿ quien es rafa? :


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ quien es rafa? :



Rafaxl?

El eterno despotricador contra los largos, le acabará quitando el puesto a Tonuel, que ahora hasta se pone largo en bankínteres y todo, hoyga!


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

Put_as CRI  he soltado media posi al inicio, Parece que con la otra media me voy a convertir en un inversor inverso a largo plazo

EDIT: Mucha posi veo hoy y poco volumen ejecutado


----------



## aksarben (23 Dic 2010)

Qué poca cultura fumbolística-cañí... ::

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9OcBOUo9Gs minuto 1:00


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2010)

Pues ya le he sacado algo de provecho a este lateral cansino, creo que acabaré por no entrar más porque el volumen hoy está por debajo de la categoría de mediocre.


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

Me quedaré con la parte positiva, hispanitán parece estar menos aborregada de lo que pensaba, primero el palo a la z_orra de la Sinde y ahora apalean chupopteros:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dor-reciben-una-paliza-por-sindicatos-20.html

EDIT: Por si las moscas, tambien me gustaria que ajusticiarán a los del psoe, no ve vayan a tachar de fanboy


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

dado el percal que tenemos de volumen en que market o cualquier leoncio de medio pelo puedo mover esto a su antojo, mejor no tocar nada hoy y si acaso cerrar cuando el viento sople a favor y reabrir la posicin inversa por si las pollastrepredicciones se cumplen. como ahora esta en todo el medio del rago moverse suele significar cagarla, asi que al menos ahorrar comisiones y paciencia :no:


----------



## MarketMaker (23 Dic 2010)

FELICES FIESTAS SEÑORES

10.266 parece ser que hay un nivel importante, 10184 nivel por abajo.

Según parece y desde la lejanía al IBEX puede haber una continuidad en el movimiento hasta 10340.

Me marcho que hay que aprovechar los pocos días para la familia. Mucho viaje arriba y abajo.


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Malandril, "intelectual" , golfo, sivergueza :: osea que nos da niveles de segunda que ni usted usa :8:
> 
> ¿ quien es rafa? :




No se entera Ud. del Nodo :XX:

Le doy exactamente los mismos niveles que usaría yo si estuviera operando con swings (pivotes y posiciones con SPs de 50-70 pipolettos). Niveles fresquitos de primerísima calidad, hoyga, recién sacados de la factoría. Aquí nada es de segunda, ni siquiera la ternera :fiufiu:

Lo único que he dicho es que yo no los estoy usando estos días, porque estoy operando en modo hft4p. No le he dicho que los niveles sean malos o estén deformados ex-profeso para Ud. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2010)

MarketMaker dijo:


> FELICES FIESTAS SEÑORES
> 
> 10.266 parece ser que hay un nivel importante, 10184 nivel por abajo.
> 
> ...



Hombre, MM... felicidades y tal. 
Ya veo que no soy el único que ha sacado el 1027x a pasear :fiufiu:

Páselo bien por ahí, y cuidado con esos futuros del SP, que dicen, comentan "por ahí arriba" que el papel comprado ya empieza a quemar en las manos de los últimos que se han subido al tren de los largos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No se entera Ud. del Nodo :XX:
> 
> Le doy exactamente los mismos niveles que usaría yo si estuviera operando con swings (pivotes y posiciones con SPs de 50-70 pipolettos). Niveles fresquitos de primerísima calidad, hoyga, recién sacados de la factoría. Aquí nada es de segunda, ni siquiera la ternera :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo único que he dicho es que yo no los estoy usando estos días, porque estoy operando en modo hft4p. No le he dicho que los niveles sean malos o estén deformados ex-profeso para Ud. :XX:



Debe ser que mi falta de conocimientos informaticos confundio su operativa hft4p con algo parecido a hdlgp tan utilizado en el foro :XX::XX::XX:

gracias maestre, grachie


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2010)

Buenos días... 



Spoiler



Cerrado el corto que abrí el otro día en 10150f en 10115f, esto se mueve menos que el perro de Heidi...

Saludos integrados en el spiler para que BL no lo lea...


----------



## Nico (23 Dic 2010)

Por Dios que manera de ganar a lo tonto hoy !!

Era un entreysalga, un sacayponga que ni te lo puedo explicar.

De a dos, de a tres... al final no sabía si aplaudir o seguir juntando en pala como hasta ese momento.

Eh?, es el hilo del Ibex ?

Perdón!, me confundí de hilo. Sr. Administrador puede mover este mensaje al tema de Nadal por favor!

Sorry muchachos. Es la costumbre de entrar siempre a este hilo...





_[MODE ABURRIDO DE DIA LATERAL CON CHISTES MALOS OFF]_


----------



## Interesado (23 Dic 2010)

Madre mía que coñazo de día!

Creo que voy a estrenar el stop por "inactividad".


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2010)

El tecnológico usano ya está teniendo síntomas de guanismo


----------



## atman (23 Dic 2010)

...estoy esperando a hacer los números de fin de año a ver si se descoca un poco..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Dic 2010)

La MM200 en el contado del Ibex está sobre los 10270 puntos... y el fibo61,8% del último movimiento alcista 98xx-102xx es 10100. No sé de que me suenan esos números hoy... ienso: :fiufiu:

Saludos y pipos! )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

lo que es llegar en el momento justo hoygan  , llego a casa veo el suelo pollastrico y


Spoiler



cierro cortos en 10040 y abro largos



pollastre eres mi padre, mi hermano, mi...... :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

2 dias, dos, tarde en pder cerrar mis cortos con plusvis, pero no me asuste cuan gacelilla :no:

el es el capitan zuloman..... 

sumen mas 30 pipos de metesaca y largo again mas abajo


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2010)

:fiufiu:


las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La MM200 en el contado del Ibex está sobre los 10270 puntos... y el fibo61,8% del último movimiento alcista 98xx-102xx es 10100. No sé de que me suenan esos números hoy... ienso: :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos y pipos! )



Hum.... ienso:

edit::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (23 Dic 2010)

Churribex mínimo en 10K1 y parado en 10126.8 ... frente al mínimo 10K1 y el nivel relevante 10127 proyectados... coño, si al final voy a tener que considerar volver a operar en el churribex y todo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Churribex mínimo en 10K1 y parado en 10126.8 ... frente al mínimo 10K1 y el nivel relevante 10127 proyectados... coño, si al final voy a tener que considerar volver a operar en el churribex y todo



pues no me explico como no lo hace amigo pollastre  yo con su niña bonita no me va nada mal.

¿ ha pensado llamarle de otra manera a su play ? mas que nada por que tal como esta el patio no me extrañaria nada que la viñeta de Claca se diera en reaidad.......y luego a ver quien convence a la policia de que la niña bonita es su maquinita que calcula rangos, niveles etc en bolsa ::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no me explico como no lo hace amigo pollastre  yo con su niña bonita no me va nada mal.
> 
> ¿ ha pensado llamarle de otra manera a su play ? mas que nada por que tal como esta el patio no me extrañaria nada que la viñeta de Claca se diera en reaidad.......y luego a ver quien convence a la policia de que la niña bonita es su maquinita que calcula rangos, niveles etc en bolsa ::::



Y que os estén dando de ostias a ti y a pollastre en comisaría y diga el poli malo:

"De aquí no sale nadie hasta que no aparezcas esa niña así que la noche va a ser muy larga, Fernandez, llama al moreno para que siga el interrogatorio"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

Bueno..ahora solo falta que el ibex se vaya a buscar el techo antes del cierre y dia redondo total.......hasta me pensaria cerrar posis y el lunes empezar desde cero ienso:

Y hoyga, no haga bromas con esas cosas :cook: que por desgracia hay mucho enfermo mental digno de ser eliminado de entre los vivos ( previa semana con el negrata )....mira el caso de esa pobre niña de Serrano con los gitanitos rumanos


----------



## Lexuss (23 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Churribex mínimo en 10K1 y parado en 10126.8 ... frente al mínimo 10K1 y el nivel relevante 10127 proyectados... coño, si al final voy a tener que considerar volver a operar en el churribex y todo



Touché 

Ahora a tocar el techo.. ::


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto
Esto ya es otra cosa.
Meto SL y a proteger los profits.

S2 y plusvis pa tos


----------



## Africano (23 Dic 2010)

Una preguntilla....

Si quiero un ETF que renta4 no tiene, ¿si se lo comunico me lo dejarán contratar?

Saludos :baba:


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

Soltada en CRI, pierden la directriz alcista intradia :XX:

Morir malditas !!! Todo el put_o dia mirando la maquinita de CRI


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

Fuera otro paquete 8: me quedo con una posi pequeña en 4.10. Que mal se pasa con el maldito chicharro, nunca mais :XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2010)

Vaya puta mierda de sesión.

Ni las divisas se menean.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Dic 2010)

Parece que en el Ibex ya empiezan a dudar de las capacidades antigravitatorias del SP y guardan la ropa cuando sube el SP para defenderse en las caídas.

O eso me ha parecido ver.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Parece que en el Ibex ya empiezan a dudar de las capacidades antigravitatorias del SP y guardan la ropa cuando sube el SP para defenderse en las caídas.
> 
> O eso me ha parecido ver.



A mi me tiene pinta de que estan aburriendo al personal y cuando menos se lo esperen pegar un peltazo fuerte arriba :no: 

Claro que con este volumen pueden hacer lo que les salga de los c ojones 

Yo de momento me he pillado la bajadita integra y 30 pipos extras del metesaca...... si ahora sube sera la guinda del pastel y si no pues para el lunes hoyga


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi me tiene pinta de que estan aburriendo al personal y cuando menos se lo esperen pegar un peltazo fuerte arriba :no:
> 
> Claro que con este volumen pueden hacer lo que les salga de los c ojones
> 
> Yo de momento me he pillado la bajadita integra y 30 pipos extras del metesaca...... si ahora sube sera la guinda del pastel y si no pues para el lunes hoyga



Eso está clarísimo, si quieren aprovechar cualquier spike del SP te suben el Ibex 50 o 60 puntos sin problemas.

Supongo que habrá que pararse a pensar el motivo por el que no lo hacen.

Tal vez es que, por ser Navidad, están siendo buenos con las gacelas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

que tramposillos a falta de pocos minutos tocando suelo otra vez a ver si salen las gacelillas pitando 

A mi no me engañan :no:


----------



## rosonero (23 Dic 2010)

Raro, muy raro, sería que fallase la robasta alcista en Navidad  
Y si falla es que el guano no espera ni al año nuevo :baba:

Buenas tardes y tal.


----------



## atman (23 Dic 2010)

están viendo utds. al euro??


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2010)

Yo necesito guano del bueno. Y no tengo ganas de esperar a la semana que viene.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo necesito guano del bueno. Y no tengo ganas de esperar a la semana que videne.



pues cierre posiciones ya que le van a dar un patadonpariba de 50 pipos o mas :no:


----------



## rosonero (23 Dic 2010)

DOW en máximos, SP intentado repuntar y el Ibex con respiración asistida en pleno momento robastil :8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Dic 2010)

Sinceramente, no sé qué pensar, cuando estábamos en 9800 se hicieron los remolones a la hora de rebotar y ahora se quedan retrasados en cuanto el SP empieza a petardear.

No sé si me toman el pelo o estoy paranoico.


----------



## FranR (23 Dic 2010)

Las últimas velas son de patadón arriba.

Buenas Tardes


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Yo necesito guano del bueno. Y no tengo ganas de esperar a la semana que videne.




El guano se hace esperar, mirame a mi todo el dia con el culo en remojo por culpa de CRI :S Por suerte tengo ya los cortos en verde. Es que se veia venir, daba unas divergencias gordisimas, chicharro del demonio.

A ver si los leoncios hacen una buena soltada para cerrar la sesión. Yo no me quedaria comprado ni que se muriera ZPetas


----------



## rosonero (23 Dic 2010)

A ver, el "encargao" de la epinifrina, llega o no llega


----------



## Catacrack (23 Dic 2010)

Pues comprado se va a quedar zuloman, yo me voy a quedar 3 dias vendido hasta las trancas.


----------



## atman (23 Dic 2010)

el patadón no ha llegado a patadita. comparen ustedes con el Ftse...


----------



## debianita (23 Dic 2010)

Chachán:

Fitch rebaja el rating de AA- a A+, debido a la "lenta reducción" en el déficit actual.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Chachán:
> 
> Fitch rebaja el rating de AA- a A+, debido a la "lenta reducción" en el déficit actual.



¿fuente?
.
.
.
.edit: ok, ya lo veo , es para el hamijo shurmano, Portugal


----------



## Mulder (23 Dic 2010)

En vista del volumen tan bajo me he quedado esta tarde jugando al monopoly con mis sobrinas, pero las muy malditas se han aliado contra mi y me han puesto en serios apuros durante toda la tarde, aunque no han conseguido arruinarme 

Vamos al lío:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido otro día de piloto automático, pero menos que ayer, se han pasado todo el día vendiendo, con 'paquetón' de unos 116 contratos a la venta hacia las 11:30, es el único que podemos considerar leoncio, el resto han sido paquetes pequeños y no muchos por cierto, entre las 14 y las 17 no han metido ni uno pequeño.

En subasta no se que han hecho aunque parece que hayan comprado a juzgar por el precio pero desde luego ha sido una cantidad ridícula, supongo que habrá sido zuloman 

En resumen, apatía total, vacaciones y pocas ganas de complicarse la vida, me temo que la semana que viene seguiremos con la misma tónica.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En vista del volumen tan bajo me he quedado esta tarde jugando al monopoly con mis sobrinas,



Ahí, ahí, alimentando al pequeño pepito que todos llevamos dentro.

Yo he estado de lo más navideña haciendo mazapán.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (24 Dic 2010)

¿Y cuánto el índice de inflación?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pues comprado se va a quedar zuloman, yo me voy a quedar 3 dias vendido hasta las trancas.



que Dios le pille confesado


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

UP al hilo, como hemos empezado la semanita...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

!! que coño esta pasando!!! :8:

vaya meneos en segundos :8:


----------



## pyn (27 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> UP al hilo, como hemos empezado la semanita...



Roja navidad? :d


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Roja navidad? :d



Pues ahora ya no parece tan roja, parece más bien navidad con ganas de despiste


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

Volatilidad típica de...

Atención a la saltada de stop que le pueden hacer al que ha entrado largo con todo a las 9:10.

Si no salta ningún stop es que al que ha entrado le da igual perder pasta, en cuyo caso ya tenemos una pista de quién sería...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Volatilidad típica de...
> 
> Atención a la saltada de stop que le pueden hacer al que ha entrado largo con todo a las 9:10.
> 
> Si no salta ningún stop es que al que ha entrado le da igual perder pasta, en cuyo caso ya tenemos una pista de quién sería...



Yo diria que le han saltado los stops a los cortos que han entrado a las 9:05 

Esto de la volatilidad se puede interpretar segun convenga 

¿alguna noticia/rumor que justifique este meneo ? o simplemente estan saltando stops a cortos y largos alternativamente hasta que se pongan muy verdes o muy rojos


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo diria que le han saltado los stops a los cortos que han entrado a las 9:05
> 
> Esto de la volatilidad se puede interpretar segun convenga



Lo digo porque el movimiento más bestia ha sido el de las 9:10 y ha sido de compra.


----------



## pyn (27 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ahora ya no parece tan roja, parece más bien navidad con ganas de despiste



Yo veo rojo pasión en el índice patrio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

Ale, ya saltó el stop del musculitos y la madre que parió al mercado...


----------



## debianita (27 Dic 2010)

Que está pasando? Esto se hunde :XX:


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo veo rojo pasión en el índice patrio.



Volatilidad a lo bruto, de eso se trata, si ahora el Ibex subiera hasta el 10.000 no me extrañaría, aunque de momento el volumen no está siendo alto pero los paquetes gordos son de venta (al menos en su mayoría).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Lo unico que consigo es minimizar perdidas abriendo y cerrando cortos y largos alternativamente :::: pero no tengo la menor idea de lo que van a hacer al final ::

pollastreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

Parece que China subió tipos el día de navidad, es la noticia más negativa que tengo en este momento y la verdad es que justifica este mini flash-crash.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Dic 2010)

Buenos días... 



Spoiler












Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

Lo están recuperando desde mínimos comprando muy discretamente, no parece que estén comprando mucho, tienen munición para meter un spike de sobra, ¿pero hasta dónde?

¿10040, cerrar el gap?

Cualquiera sabe, yo ya he cerrado la semana de trading.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Desde luego hoy no va a ser facil eh 

Pero el que atine que les pasa por la cabeza a los leoncios se forra :no:

peticion de hipotecas en Hispanistan -24 % ¿ sera por esto?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

En el futuro del SP ha habido una venta fuerte a las 9:05.

El resto de lo ocurrido en el Ibex es una apuesta larga muy fuerte a las 9:10 que saltó por los aires a eso de las 9:30.

Ahora parece que compran pero con mucho más cuidado, por si las moscas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Dic 2010)

Igual no tiene nada que ver...pero os dejo esto.

"Los fabricantes de coches europeos se desploman en bolsa tras el anuncio de China"

Los fabricantes de coches europeos se desploman en bolsa tras el anuncio de China - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Condor (27 Dic 2010)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Igual no tiene nada que ver...pero os dejo esto.



En este negocio todo tiene que ver.

Es obvio que al consumidor lo tienen absolutamente acojonado, y así esto no tira


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

O le meten un spike o me voy pa la cama, toda la noche actualizando estadísticas varias, vaya tela.

Me encontré con este artículo, a ver qué os parece:

Bullish sentiment not contrarian in a bull market | Trading Desk | Financial Post



> Jonathan Ratner December 23, 2010 – 9:31 am
> 
> Many investors have grown concerned about rising bullishness in recent weeks as the Street unveiled optimistic outlooks for 2011, and positive sentiment surveys emerged from the American Association of Individual Investors (AAII) and Investors Intelligence.
> 
> ...



Interesante el primer comentario.


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2010)

¿qué está torciendo la evolución del ibex respecto del DAX? No entiendo...


----------



## pyn (27 Dic 2010)

¿Habéis leído lo del "flash crash" del stox? Un día se le va a ir de las manos el tinglado y haran un guerra xDD.


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2010)

nada, nada... a por los .850 (recuerdo que stos días toy fuera)


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

Hemos entrado en fase de piloto automático, de momento lo dejan suelto hasta que se les ocurra meter más carga.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



cerrados cortos en 75 y abiertos largos


----------



## Antiparras (27 Dic 2010)

doy por inagurado el rally navideño


----------



## Catacrack (27 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que Dios le pille confesado



Que bonito despertar de Lunes, pongo la mano y me vuelvo a la cama.

Que pena no a ver podido cerrar los contratos del stoxx en menos de 2800. Nunca dormir me habia costado tanto dinero.

Feliz navidad a todos!


----------



## Nico (27 Dic 2010)

> Que pena *no a ver* podido cerrar los contratos del stoxx en menos de 2800



No te preocupes catacrack. Más grave fue que faltaras tanto tiempo al colegio en tu juventud. Lo del dinero se puede arreglar.




*NOTA:* Va de onda!, algo así como lo que hace talivan ortográfico con un poco de ironía.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Que bonito despertar de Lunes, pongo la mano y me vuelvo a la cama.
> 
> Que pena no a ver podido cerrar los contratos del stoxx en menos de 2800. Nunca dormir me habia costado tanto dinero.
> 
> Feliz navidad a todos!





Nico dijo:


> No te preocupes catacrack. Más grave fue que faltaras tanto tiempo al colegio en tu juventud. Lo del dinero se puede arreglar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aqui se tira con bala  , te adelantaste a comentar el "a ver" pero me alegro, lo has hecho con mas gracia que como yo lo iba a hacer :XX::XX:

Sin acrituz eh


----------



## Interesado (27 Dic 2010)

Buenos días.

Seguimos triangulando. La base la tenemos actualmente sobre los 9k4 y ahí se juega la tendencia alcista desde los seismiles.


----------



## Catacrack (27 Dic 2010)

Nunca fui de letras (tampoco de numeros). Colegio publico y con la LOGSE, encima mi idioma materno no es el castellano. Bastante hago no hablando como un latino. Creo que cuando estudiaba dabamos 3h de lengua castellana a la semana y las querian reducir a 2h. Ahora feliciteme por lo bien que domino su lengua y lamentese por la desgracia que tube al solo tener acceso al sistema educativo tan pesimo que me toco vivir.

Bon nadal!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Nunca fui de letras (tampoco de numeros). Colegio publico y con *la LOGSE*, encima mi idioma materno no es el castellano. Bastante hago no hablando como un latino. Creo que cuando *estudiaba dabamos 3h de lengua castellana a la semana y las querian reducir a 2h*. Ahora feliciteme por lo bien que domino su lengua y lamentese por la desgracia que tube al solo tener acceso al sistema educativo tan pesimo que me toco vivir.
> 
> Bon nadal!



Bueno, por lo menos tienes la inteligencia para darte cuenta de la que han liado los politicos con el tema linguistico y la valentia de reconocerlo :Aplauso:

Si quieres mejorar LEE mucho, aunque sean novelas, no por internete en foros y webs eh, que yo a veces hasta dudo de como se escriben algunas palabras de tanto verlas mal escritas ::

tube mis hojoosssss


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Nunca fui de letras (tampoco de numeros). Colegio publico y con la LOGSE, encima mi idioma materno no es el castellano. Bastante hago no hablando como un latino. Creo que cuando estudiaba dabamos 3h de lengua castellana a la semana y las querian reducir a 2h. Ahora feliciteme por lo bien que domino su lengua y lamentese por la desgracia que tube al solo tener acceso al sistema educativo tan pesimo que me toco vivir.
> 
> Bon nadal!



No te creas yo tengo familiares universitarios con carrera terminada y escriben mal pero mal mal....


----------



## Nico (27 Dic 2010)

Perdóname catacrack. Luego de la bajada matutina en el Ibex esto está tan lateral y aburrido que sobra tiempo para andar fijándose en cualquier cosa y a veces uno olvida que en esta tierra bendita hay gente que tiene por primer lenguaje uno diferente.

No lo tomes a mal, simplemente que dejaste el chiste "picando al borde del área" y no pude evitar sentirme un "Messi ortográfico"


----------



## Dawkins (27 Dic 2010)

Catacrack menos cuento eh xD



> Que pena no a ver podido cerrar los contratos



-> Quina pena no haver pogut tancar els..

El concepto de la diferencia entre HABER y A VER es exactamente igual en catalán. Ha sido un error de no fijarse o de tú sabrás qué...

firmado: otro que fue a la pública y con logse, en tierras polacas.


----------



## pyn (27 Dic 2010)

Hola, soy el 9900 y os digo que estoy muy fuerte.


P.D: el no saber diferenciar el "a ver" del "haber" no tiene nada que ver con el catalanoparlismo, anda que no lo veo yo a diario.


----------



## pollastre (27 Dic 2010)

Un saludo y felices fiestas al hilo. No puedo aportar nada porque ya cerré mi ejercicio 2010 el lunes pasado, y no entro hasta enero ya. 
Os escribo desde mis pequeñas vacaciones navideñas con el loliphone... Y es que en algo hay que disfrutar las plusvies, hamijos!

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Un saludo y felices fiestas al hilo. No puedo aportar nada porque ya cerré mi ejercicio 2010 el lunes pasado, y no entro hasta enero ya.
> Os escribo desde mis pequeñas vacaciones navideñas con el loliphone... Y es que en algo hay que disfrutar las plusvies, hamijos!
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera ::



Felices fiestas al hilo de mi parte también.

Espero que ese lugar tenga playa y esté en un lugar donde ahora es verano


----------



## Claca (27 Dic 2010)

Feliz guanidad y tal y eso,

El peligro de hacer el memo en estos niveles es muy elevado. Tal y como vengo repitiendo, mientras el IBEX no supere con claridad la zona anterior de reflexión, el siguiente movimiento tendencial más probable será bajista confirmando la debilidad mostrada en noviembre, cuando perdió el importante soporte en el entorno de los 9.800. La operativa más conservadora sugería y sugiere venta sobre los 10.200 y esperar acontecimientos en liquidez. No vale la pena permancer comprados a ver "_hasta dónde llega_" teniendo en cuenta la proximidad de resistencias y el mediocre comportamiento del índice.







Mientras, los gamberretes que cortan el bacalao aprovecharán las fechas para sacudir un poco el mercado arriba y abajo a ver qué cae. El intradía pinta peligroso en este periodo de semi-vacaciones.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2010)

Los 9830 al cierre son la clave.

Ver el gráfico del Chulibex y del SP muestra de forma clara lo que va a ocurrir.


----------



## atman (27 Dic 2010)

Bueno, veo que esta vez no me equivoqué... hasta los .854 hemos llegado. 

Ahora ya podía darse el SP el mismo carrerón... auqnue su única excusa sean las nevadas.

y ahora acabaremos en los .950...  las bajadas del SP ni están ni se las espera. y yo... desespero. Leía ahora algunas opiniones aparentemente bien fundamentales, que hablan de techo a finales de enero-primeros de febrero.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, veo que esta vez no me equivoqué... hasta los .854 hemos llegado.
> 
> Ahora ya podía darse el SP el mismo carrerón... auqnue su única excusa sean las nevadas.
> 
> y ahora acabaremos en los .950...  las bajadas del SP ni están ni se las espera. y yo... desespero. Leía ahora algunas opiniones aparentemente bien fundamentales, que hablan de techo a finales de enero-primeros de febrero.



El chulibex sigue marraneando con una debilidad manifiesta mientras el SP se ha dado el festín.

Vamos, que el Chulibex tiene más peligro que un nublao....


----------



## Wbuffete (27 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre,Sigo corto
Muevo el SL
Sluurrp!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Dic 2010)

Vaya siesta que me he pegado.

El bono español no se mueve, el SP no se desploma pero el Ibex sigue con la misma debilidad inexplicada que ya comentábamos la semana pasada.

Es cosa del Ibex y no afecta al bono.

¿Resultados empresariales 4T2010?


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de parón total, el volumen de órdenes grandes y pequeñas ha empezado a las 9 y ha terminado a las 9:37, alucinante... creo que llamarlo día de piloto automático se queda bastante corto. Considero órdenes grandes a las de 100 contratos o más y las pequeñas de 50 contratos o más pero con la tónica parca de estos últimos días estoy usando micropaquetes de 30 contratos para ver si se movía algo durante el día, pero ha sido inutil, aunque han hecho operaciones más allá de las 9:37 la última orden de estas ha sido a las 14:27, no ha habido nada entre las 9:37 y las 12:58...

En subasta si que hemos tenido algo de actividad, han comprado.

No hay conclusiones que sacar, estamos en piloto automático y hasta uno de nosotros podría estar dirigiendo el Ibex hacia donde le da la gana, incluso apostaría algo a que ha sido así


----------



## rafaxl (27 Dic 2010)

Venga subo el hilo y comento que el ibex esta algo cachondo jejejejej.

Felices fiestas!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Dic 2010)

subo hilo y sube bolsa 

a por los diecisietemiles que ayer a pesar de cambiar de estrategia y convertir mis margos en cortos durante un rato solo logre reducir perdidas y palmar 100 pipos en vez de 200......asi que hoy a recuperar :no:


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2010)

Pss... si ayer había poco movimiento, mucho me temo que hoy habrá menos aún.


----------



## atman (28 Dic 2010)

...ya que nos ponemos... le he metido un pequeñín ahí abajo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

Yo no sé qué sería esto si hubiera un recorte en WS.

Para mirar la pantalla con pantalla de soldador...

Claca, apúntalo para una tira cómica.

Pollastre: ¿A dónde vas con esas gafas, Mulder, se te ha estropeado el PC?

Mulder (con gafas de soldador mirando una pantalla de la que salen chispas): Que va, que va, es que hay una volatilidad de mil demonios en el STOXX y salta fósforo verde que no veas...


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Yo no sé qué sería esto si hubiera un recorte en WS.
> 
> Para mirar la pantalla con pantalla de soldador...
> 
> ...



Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Mulder... y es que creo recordar que no hace mucho posteó que había actualizado su hardware ::

Es decir, cabe dentro de lo posible que ya no esté usando el monitor de fósfore verde (esto último es altamente especulativo por mi parte )


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Mulder... y es que creo recordar que no hace mucho posteó que había actualizado su hardware ::
> 
> Es decir, cabe dentro de lo posible que ya no esté usando el monitor de fósfore verde (esto último es altamente especulativo por mi parte )



Hablando de estas cosas, me extraña mucho que no puedas controlar a la niña desde el iphone.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Mulder... y es que creo recordar que no hace mucho posteó que había actualizado su hardware ::
> 
> Es decir, cabe dentro de lo posible que ya no esté usando el monitor de fósfore verde (esto último es altamente especulativo por mi parte )



Más que altamente especulativo, es altamente cabrón


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hablando de estas cosas, me extraña mucho que no puedas controlar a la niña desde el iphone.



Pues yo en el iphone si tengo ssh remoto y encima con clave pública/privada.

Y encima lo he usado alguna vez desde una ciudad distinta a donde vivo para obtener resultados que me lleven a tomar una decision! ::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Más que altamente especulativo, es altamente cabrón



Por supuesto, precisamente somos cabrones especuladores.


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hablando de estas cosas, me extraña mucho que no puedas controlar a la niña desde el iphone.



El loliphone es un cacharro fenomenal, pero es tela de puñetero para ciertas cosas... en mi caso, todo mi sistema se maneja por consola y órdenes de texto, o bien mediante una interfaz gráfica que le estoy desarrollando estos últimos días, en Flash AIR.

Ambos son mala cosa para manejar desde el iphone. Para manejarlo por consola de texto y TCP/IP debería hacerle el jailbreak y usar una consola de terminal. Y no te digo ná (y te lo digo tó) del coñazo tremendo que es escribir órdenes de texto con el teclado virtual del loliphone. 

La interfaz gráfica, por otra parte, está quedando de miedo... pero como ya sabrás, Apple no quiere ni oir hablar de Flash, AIR ni nada que se le parezca. Así que mi consola gráfica nunca (me temo) podré ejecutarla desde el loliphone.

Supongo que podría haberlo dejado todo en piloto automático durante esta semana, bajar el tamaño de las posiciones y que el sistema tirase para adelante a su discreción, pero francamente, teniendo conectividad limitada como tengo ahora, no he querido correr riesgos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo en el iphone si tengo ssh remoto y encima con clave pública/privada.
> 
> Y encima lo he usado alguna vez desde una ciudad distinta a donde vivo para obtener resultados que me lleven a tomar una decision! ::::



No esperaba menos. Yo le tengo un control remoto al de casa y lo miro desde el trabajo.

Doble productividad.

A ver si me compro un móvil y jubilo el Pentium IV...


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Por supuesto, precisamente somos cabrones especuladores.



Y pensar que antes de tener mi primer monitor de fósforo verde con tarjeta Hercules tuve un CGA a color 

edito: no vuelvan a especular en plan cabron, tenía una tienda de informática.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El loliphone es un cacharro fenomenal, pero es tela de puñetero para ciertas cosas... en mi caso, todo mi sistema se maneja por consola y órdenes de texto, o bien mediante una interfaz gráfica que le estoy desarrollando estos últimos días, en Flash AIR.
> 
> Ambos son mala cosa para manejar desde el iphone. Para manejarlo por consola de texto y TCP/IP debería hacerle el jailbreak y usar una consola de terminal. Y no te digo ná (y te lo digo tó) del coñazo tremendo que es escribir órdenes de texto con el teclado virtual del loliphone.
> 
> ...



Cómo instalar Flash en el iPhone en iPhoneros.com


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Cómo instalar Flash en el iPhone en iPhoneros.com




Qué va, BL... no basta con eso: para esta interfaz gráfica, he elegido desarrollarla en AIR, que está basado en flash, pero es mucho más complejo y potente (prácticamente es una alternativa viable a Java, por poner un ejemplo de un lenguaje conocido).

La gente se ha currado la instalación del flash player en el iphone, pero AIR no funciona. Necesitaría un soporte oficial por parte de Adobe y Apple... 

Luego, incluso aunque funcionara... la interfaz gráfica proporciona varias ventanas de información gráfica a tiempo real, no veo forma de "apretar" todo eso en la pantalla del iphone. La verdad es que toda la aplicación es demasiado compleja para manejarla desde una pantalla tan pequeña... demasiada información simultánea, demasiadas gráficas 3D... 

Por otra parte, hay gente que duda de que siquiera el iphone tenga potencia suficiente para ejecutar un motor AIR. Así que... creo que seguiré tirando de portátiles xD


----------



## aksarben (28 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La interfaz gráfica, por otra parte, está quedando de miedo... pero como ya sabrás, Apple no quiere ni oir hablar de Flash, AIR ni nada que se le parezca. Así que mi consola gráfica nunca (me temo) podré ejecutarla desde el loliphone.



¿Y un escritorio remoto desde el lolayfon a su PC de usté?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Y un escritorio remoto desde el lolayfon a su PC de usté?



Eso, además la pantalla del iphone tiene buena definición y lo puedes ampliar.

Pollastre, cómprate un HTC desire HD.


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Y un escritorio remoto desde el lolayfon a su PC de usté?




Eso funciona de putiful mother, ya lo he probado y tal. Pero sigue el problema de la pantalla pequeña...

El caso es que la interfaz gráfica se ha diseñado desde cero para ser utilizada, como mínimo, desde un portátil (eso fue una decisión de diseño mía). Operar desde un dispositivo móvil no me parece una forma seria de trabajar (eso es una opinión personal) así que nunca puse demasiado interés en que todo el tinglado se pudiera manejar desde un handheld.

Eso hubiera impuesto restricciones técnicas muy importantes... y los beneficios no me compensaban.


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso, además la pantalla del iphone tiene buena definición y lo puedes ampliar.
> 
> Pollastre, cómprate un HTC desire HD.




Una iPad con escritorio remoto podría ser una buena alternativa. 

Pero claro, una vez que cargas con una ipad... por un poco más, cargas con un portátil ultraligero, y tienes el "set" completo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Dic 2010)

Que conste que yo todo esto lo hago por Zuloman, para que pueda tener previsiones de niveles.

¿Y una web con contraseña que dé acceso a los niveles y Zuloman pueda consultarla un par de veces al día?


----------



## debianita (28 Dic 2010)

Pollastre, y un Galaxy tab? Pude trastear uno y la verdad es que es una pasada. Es transportable, no como el iPAD que es el aifon de King Kong  Además tiene Android


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que conste que yo todo esto lo hago por Zuloman, para que pueda tener previsiones de niveles.
> 
> ¿Y una web con contraseña que dé acceso a los niveles y Zuloman pueda consultarla un par de veces al día?



hombre, si es para Zuloman... podría montarle en el servidor un Apache con php y mysql, y una tabla con dichos y diretes del refranero español. Por cada intento de conexión, el sistema elige un refrán aleatorio y se lo muestra en pantalla


----------



## aksarben (28 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre, y un Galaxy tab? Pude trastear uno y la verdad es que es una pasada. Es transportable, no como el iPAD que es el aifon de King Kong  Además tiene Android



¿No es un poco ni chicha ni limoná? Demasiado grande para ser verdaderamente transportable, demasiado pequeño para que te quepan los dedos cómodamente...


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre, y un Galaxy tab? Pude trastear uno y la verdad es que es una pasada. Es transportable, no como el iPAD que es el aifon de King Kong  Además tiene Android




Si descartamos la "ruta iPad", ese sería el camino más lógico... Linux pingüinero, un sistema que llevo administrando desde el año 93 y con el que me siento como en casa; pantalla grandota, soporte nativo de AIR...stack tcp/ip completo y abierto... sería lo suyo.

AIR chupa bastante, pero creo que una tableta con android con un chip gráfico medio qué sería suficiente para mover la interfaz. A fin de cuentas no lleva nada de CPU, eso lo lleva la aplicación central a la cual se conecta por tcp/ip.


----------



## debianita (28 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿No es un poco ni chicha ni limoná? Demasiado grande para ser verdaderamente transportable, demasiado pequeño para que te quepan los dedos cómodamente...



... si, tienes razón. El motivo de mi favoritismo versus iPad es que este lo encuentro inusable a no ser que estes sentado. Aguantar un iPad con una mano y usarlo con la otra ... lo veo imposible a no ser que tengas la mano de Tachenko. Con el galaxy lo veo usable, aunque no cómodo. El tema de Android es un plus. 

PD: Aunque quede mal decirlo, yo estoy encantado con mi aifón ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿No es un poco ni chicha ni limoná? Demasiado grande para ser verdaderamente transportable, demasiado pequeño para que te quepan los dedos cómodamente...




Yo pienso igual... personalmente, no cogería ninguna tablet que no fuera como mínimo igual de grande que la iPad (para mí es tamaño de referencia, a la hora de trabajar con un mínimo de "comodidad").


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

Pues yo también tengo instalado VNC en el iphone pero es un coñazo y además por motivos de seguridad no lo uso en remoto nunca.

En mi opinión el ipad está bastante bien tanto de tamaño como de uso, el galaxy pad no lo he probado aun, si los señores que lo venden lo sacaran de la vitrina de vez en cuando daría mi opinión, aunque parece un paso intermedio entre movil de pantalla grande y ipad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 Dic 2010)

Hoyga pollastre, mientras no este usted en condiciones de dar niveles no le permito que se pase ni un pelo eh :no:

Otra cosa es cuando me libra usted de que me empitonen el orto, en eso caso puede usted tomarse las libertades que estime oportunas


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga pollastre, mientras no este usted en condiciones de dar niveles no le permito que se pase ni un pelo eh :no:
> 
> Otra cosa es cuando me libra usted de que me empitonen el orto, en eso caso puede usted tomarse las libertades que estime oportunas



Pues la aplicación del refranero español no era una mala idea ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues la aplicación del refranero español no era una mala idea ... :fiufiu:



Ojos que no ven...¡cartera que vuela!


----------



## Claca (28 Dic 2010)

Buenas,

Ya veo que hoy es día de hablar de juguetitos. Por mi parte paso, pues lamentablemente soy pobre y los reyes no van a portarse tan bien como para patrocinar mi ingreso en el clú de los cachivaches chachis. Mientras hablaré del SAN, que algún forero me ha preguntado por este valor:







El aspecto técnico del SAN es muy bajista. Siempre que el IBEX siga dentro del guión (recordemos, no superar los 10.400), lo más probable es que el Santander confirme su debilidad perdiendo mínimos, buscando en un principio la zona 6.90 - 6.85 que podría servir de soporte. Hablo de un 15% de caída desde los niveles actuales, que puede parecer mucho, pero estoy convencido de que "pronto" lo veremos, o, como mínimo, se va a quedar muy cerca.

Los grandes bancos tienen mucho peligro y no sería de extrañar que en el futuro dieran más de un susto. Cuando la cotización empiece a descender, típicamente veremos a las gacelas entrando a buscar el precio ganga. Mucho cuidado, especialmente a los inversores de largo plazo, porque es precisamente en este caso donde mayor relevancia tiene la tendencia. De momento tanto el SAN como el BBVA demuestran muy pocas ganas de subir. En consecuencia hay que aprovechar las subidas para liquidar posiciones y esperar a un nuevo recorte (y el giro posterior) para entrar, fijando objetivos alcistas realistas a la evolución del precio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Dic 2010)

Hoy el titulo del post si que es apropiado, por lo de los inocentes y tal.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ya veo que hoy es día de hablar de juguetitos. Por mi parte paso, pues lamentablemente soy pobre y los reyes no van a portarse tan bien como para patrocinar mi ingreso en el clú de los cachivaches chachis. Mientras hablaré del SAN, que algún forero me ha preguntado por este valor:
> 
> ...



Claca, este post guardalo a buen recaudo. Muchos se acordarán de no haberlo leido con calma y lo que es peor aún: no interiorizarlo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

La jornada está siendo espesita una vez más, que aburrimiento...


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario lo vamos a dejar en neutral.

Hoy no ha sido exactamente un día de piloto automático pero poco le ha faltado, hemos tenido actividad pero con paquetes reducidísimos, en general han empezado el día comprando pero a los 10 minutos han empezado a vender y se han pasado el resto del día así con compras aisladas a lo largo del día. En todo el día solo han cruzado cuatro órdenes que cumplían el requisito de paquete pequeño.

En subasta han comprado.

Seguimos con la apatía navideña, hoy es así y mañana podría ser completamente diferente, con un volumen tan bajo no hay forma de saber hacia donde vamos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

este hilo esta mas baqjo que el volumen estos dias :

vamos a darle un poco de vidilla xd


----------



## debianita (29 Dic 2010)

Los CDS de la deuda hispanistaní a 5 años han subido de 346 a 350, llevaban unos dias parados en 346 ... ienso:

Como esto es un aburrimiento propongo las siguientes preguntas:

- De donde saca la pasta el tito barbas para los POMO days?
- Como mantiene siempre arriba el esepe? Es decir, como compra contratos? Tiene una cuenta de 4Rich? :XX: Alguna vez vende los contratos comprados? O va haciendo rollover ad infinitum?
- Rinde cuentas de sus operaciones bolseras? Es decir pasa algun informe con las compra ventas y las plusvis/minusvalias sacadas en cada operación?


Buenos días


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!

Sigue el aburrimiento y el lateral, avanzamos a golpe de gap.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Sigue el aburrimiento y el lateral, avanzamos a golpe de gap.



yo cerre mis largos de ayer a 5 pipos del maximo y los he vuelto a abrir a 5 pipos del minimo 

ya dejo de pipear y que sea lo que Dios quiera, al menos tengo un colchoncillo por si me pilla a la contra :no:

Aun estan sin recuperar las perdidas de ayer pero muy cerca del verde palido hoyga ::

EDITO: Joder parece que no quieren que me vaya, ya me estan poniendo el caramelo de las plusvis a tiro de piedra


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los CDS de la deuda hispanistaní a 5 años han subido de 346 a 350, llevaban unos dias parados en 346 ... ienso:
> 
> Como esto es un aburrimiento propongo las siguientes preguntas:
> 
> ...



-De la impresora a color que tienen en la reserva federal. Los cartuchos de tinta verde en wall mart, le hacen descuendot por royalties de esos.

-Siempre arriba, nunca abajo, como buen amante. Cuentas tiene varias tipo multinick troll.

-Se rinde cuentas a el mismo, y ha logrado la cuadratura del circulo, hacerse trampas en el solitario. :bla:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Como se echa en falta los niveles de Pollastre y Market :

A mi me sale que hemos hecho suelo , pero vamos, fiabilidad cero patatero 

Edito: tambien me dice que si rompemos el 9850 f con inercia suficiente para rebosar el 9870 f nos vamos a buscar nuevos maximos bastante mas arriba ........

¿Alguno mas se moja con niveles para hoy?

Joder con la piedra del 9870f :

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DjnhGwxQkFk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DjnhGwxQkFk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

cerrados largos con +15 pipos y espero a ver si rompemos la piedrecita o si volvemos a minimos


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

Por lo que veo en el volumen la única operación en todo el día que podemos considerar leoncia tradicional se ha hecho precisamente en 9870 y ha sido de compra.

Hay probabilidades de seguir arriba también porque el saldo diario es positivo de momento y ya lo era antes de la operación leoncia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por lo que veo en el volumen la única operación en todo el día que podemos considerar leoncia tradicional se ha hecho precisamente en 9870 y ha sido de compra.
> 
> Hay probabilidades de seguir arriba también porque el saldo diario es positivo de momento y ya lo era antes de la operación leoncia.



semanotaumucho ?? 

a falta de pollastres y markets buena es la bolita del capitan Zuloman .

Pipeante no hay camino se hace camino al pipear 

Si rompemos el 9900 f agarrense fuerte los cinturones, veran lo que es verticalidad en estado puro


----------



## atman (29 Dic 2010)

pues yo toy haciendo números... y sonándome los mocos... por lo que pudo ser y no fué... la rentabilidad final... no llega al 7%. Conste que ha sido por bobo y por ir de guay con el jodido SP... en fín... No sé si tienen costumbre de presentar al gunas "cuentas anuales" en el foro... pero si quieren en otro momento les presento un breve resumen de las mías.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)




----------



## rafaxl (29 Dic 2010)

Venga pepon que se te nota con ganas de chutar a los diezmiles...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Venga pepon que se te nota con ganas de chutar a los diezmiles...



va a costar romper los 9900 f o los 9970c pero si rompe..........habemus papa, digo, pepon 

hojoooooo!!! esta a huevo para una orden leoncia

¿ Mulder confirma que ha sido un leoncio justo hace 1 segundo ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

pues vuelvo a cerrar con + 30 pipos hasta que rompa no sea que me den un susto, demasiado tiempo para romper ese 9900 :no:


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> va a costar romper los 9900 f o los 9970c pero si rompe..........habemus papa, digo, pepon
> 
> hojoooooo!!! esta a huevo para una orden leoncia
> 
> ¿ Mulder confirma que ha sido un leoncio justo hace 1 segundo ?



Perdón no estaba atento al hilo, desde luego los leoncios están con el ariete en el 9900f pero cada vez que llegan hay papelón, aunque así el papelón es de poca monta, tiene pinta de ser cierres de largos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Perdón no estaba atento al hilo, desde luego los leoncios están con el ariete en el 9900f pero cada vez que llegan hay papelón, aunque así el papelón es de poca monta, tiene pinta de ser cierres de largos.



Pues si por ahi he cerrado yo largos para reabrirlos ahora de nuevo mas abajo 

Pipiando que es gerundio :no:

largo again acojonado por si perdemos los 9930 c en cuyo caso salgo pitando 

eito: eso si, como al final rompamos los 9900 f lo que vamos a ver es cierre de cortos y sale como un cohete


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues si por ahi he cerrado yo largos para reabrirlos ahora de nuevo mas abajo
> 
> Pipiando que es gerundio :no:
> 
> ...



Seguro que esperan a la hora de comer para tener menos compañeros de viaje 

Últimamente es una práctica muy habitual.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Seguro que esperan a la hora de comer para tener menos compañeros de viaje
> 
> Últimamente es una práctica muy habitual.



Pues yo me tengo que ir en 5 minutos y no se si quedarme largo, corto o todo lo contrario 

voy a probar el cientifico modo de cara o cruz para decidir :no:

edito: en los minutos que he tardado en prepararme me ponen plusvis .....hum...... no se si hacerte caso Mulder y dejar largos abiertos......siempre me has funcionado mejor como indicador de sentimiento conmtrario 

cerrado con otros 15 pipos y ya vere que hago a la vuelta


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

De momento hemos llegado a 9910f, ahora a ver si lo pasamos, de momento parece que no hay talibanes metiendo papel.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

diria que estamos en el techo...casi estan pidiendo cortos ienso:


----------



## debianita (29 Dic 2010)

He acabado mis compras Navideñas, ya tenemos cortos preparados para el 2011  Ojito que a principios de enero se reparten bastantes dividendos. Lo digo por si alguien es tan gacela como yo y se dedica a los cortos chicharriles patrios ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Dic 2010)

Spoiler



corto en 9920f y me piro, que sea lo que Dios quiera


----------



## rafaxl (29 Dic 2010)

Et voilà!! tonteando con los diezmiles, como no querido ibex si no es a atracones no sabes hacer nada jajaja.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes
Pasaba para comentar que ayer me saltaron el SL
10187>9952 +8,3%
Estoy liao con ñapas geeks
hasta tomorrou y suerte


----------



## rafaxl (29 Dic 2010)

Añado que el petroleo brent se esta asomando a los 100 dolares. Cuando supere claramente los 95, si no lo hace hoy... peligro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Dic 2010)

Me lo ha recordado la firma de rafaxl, ¿no hay más vídeos de Sáez del Castillo?

Antes los ponía Tonuel, creo recordar, pero le he perdido la pista, es muy entretenido escucharle.

¿Algún enlace a vídeos recientes?


----------



## tarrito (29 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me lo ha recordado la firma de rafaxl, ¿no hay más vídeos de Sáez del Castillo?
> 
> Antes los ponía Tonuel, creo recordar, pero le he perdido la pista, es muy entretenido escucharle.
> 
> ¿Algún enlace a vídeos recientes?



creo que los pone el forero Efren ... lo mismo es, si alguien tiene vídeos nuevos, que los ponga


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me lo ha recordado la firma de rafaxl, ¿no hay más vídeos de Sáez del Castillo?
> 
> Antes los ponía Tonuel, creo recordar, pero le he perdido la pista, es muy entretenido escucharle.
> 
> ¿Algún enlace a vídeos recientes?



Aquí tienes vídeos de Saenz del Castillo ordenados por fecha de subida:

YouTube - saenz del castillo


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy hemos tenido, por fin, algo más actividad que en días anteriores aunque tampoco ha sido para tirar cohetes. Hoy hemos tenido predominancia de compras aunque hemos tenido algunas ventas entre las 9:40 y las 10:20 y a las 14. A partir de las 15 ya no hemos tenido ningún movimiento de importancia, ni pequeño ni grande, la tarde se ha desarrollado en piloto automático.

En subasta han vendido claramente.

La operación más grande del día, con unos 139 contratos, ha sido de compra hacia las 11:15.

En resumen parece que esperan gap bajista para mañana, pero por el saldo y los movimientos fuertes parece que están posicionándose del lado alcista, aunque el volumen aun es bajo parece que van mejorando un poco las cosas.


----------



## rafaxl (29 Dic 2010)

Por comentar, alguien debe estar metiendo pasta porque el bono hispani esta bajando bastante hoy...


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2010)

Maquillaje de fin de año.

Espero que los primeros días de Enero fortalezcan la tendencia de una vez.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

Hoy parece que abrimos planitos planitos ...........mis cortos de ayer tienen un colchoncete de 21 pipotones  .

Por otro lado los japos tuvieron guano ayer y ws cerro por debajo de cuando cerro el ibex.

Parece que al menos en principio vamos a tener caiditas que sumadas al colchon me dara cierta tranquilidad para no "precipotarme".

Tengo la sensacion de que estos dias con tan poco voluman la unica preocupacion de los leoncios era mantener/subir el ibex , de modo que no me extrañaria que hoy aprovecharan para darle un empujon y sumar gacelada la semana que viene.........claro que alomejo deciden cobrar hoy y se esperan a subirlo la semana que viene.

Estrategia: muy atentos a los primeros minutos de negociacion hasta que veamos una piedra, si la mueven aclaran tendencia, si no tenemos giro.

Creo que sera un dia parecido al de ayer en general, me refiero a la actuacion leoncia.

Venga coño, que no se diga que sin Pollastre y Market no somos capaces el resto del hilo de predecir lo que va a pasar 

editoRIMERA PIEDRECITA 9930f ....veamos que hace


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Dic 2010)

Si no lo suben habiendo tan poco volumen es porque no quieren.

¿Pero, por qué no quieren?

¿Se han pasado el año sujetándolo y no quieren cerrar por encima de los 10.000?

¿O en cuanto hacen el más mínimo esfuerzo por subirlo aparece alguien y los empapela?

Desde luego, aquí pasa algo, o alguna cuestión del estilo "marketmaker está de vacaciones y ha dejado la maquinita en modo esfuerzo mínimo" o hay algo de fondo.

Visibilidad cero, lo único que se ve es que está flojísimo el Ibex y que si es comedia lo están bordando.

De momento paquetes menores de 50 contratos en todos los casos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

yo de momento he sumado el colchon de ayer con los minimos de hoy ya ya soy 35 pipos mas rico que ayer 


ahora pongo a pruebla la pidrecita en


Spoiler



9870 con unos largos en 9875


 listo para salir pitando si rompe :no:


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

A los buenos días!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Si no lo suben habiendo tan poco volumen es porque no quieren.
> 
> ¿Pero, por qué no quieren?
> 
> ...



Yo he visto un paquete gordo en apertura a la compra, de esos de 100 contratos, aunque con los paquetes pequeños ya lo han 'fusilado'.


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2010)

yo creo que la visión de los gestores por cuenta ajena es que tal y como están las cosas, da lo mismo acabar el año en -18 que en -19. por lo tanto, lo dejan en -19 y se guardan ese puntito extra para la rentabilidad del año que viene.

edito, me faltaba un uno delante de las rentabilidades...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

A ver si saltamos la piedrecita del 9900 f con fuerza y vamos a buscar nuevos maximos :no:


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A ver si saltamos la piedrecita del 9900 f con fuerza y vamos a buscar nuevos maximos :no:



Pues va a ser que no


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no



lo bueno de poner stop ceñidos en las piedras es que palmas 15 pipos y abres largos mas abajo ...recuperados con creces hoyga.

Y me da la espina que ha sido una saltada de stops para subir :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Dic 2010)

Largo en BKT a 4,2729... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

esto parece la guillettte, la primera afeita y la segunda apura 

pero en la segunda parece que han hecho minimos crecientes :no:


Juanlu, prepare la cesta que no le va a caber la pasta en los bolsillos, parace que los leoncios no quieren compañia en las subidas 

Bueno me piro dejando las ordenes oportunas ....a ver que me encuentro cuando vuelva ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> largo en bkt a 4,2729... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



vas buscando el increible dividendo del 1 de enero :xx:


----------



## debianita (30 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en BKT a 4,2729... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:





ienso: va ustec a por los 0.05 cents de dividendo del dia 1 ? 

Como admiro su patriotismo :cook: yo no le metia largos a los banquitos ni a punta de pistola.

A ver si me entran una ordenes de put_illas del mini :baba:


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Dic 2010)

voy buscando los 11000 para finales de enero... 8:


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> lo bueno de poner stop ceñidos en las piedras es que palmas 15 pipos y abres largos mas abajo ...recuperados con creces hoyga.
> 
> Y me da la espina que ha sido una saltada de stops para subir :no:



Pues no estoy muy seguro porque de momento el saldo diario está en negativo, algo gordo tendría que pasar para que subamos y superemos máximos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no estoy muy seguro porque de momento el saldo diario está en negativo, *algo gordo tendría que pasar para que subamos y superemos máximos*.



Bueno ya estoy de vuelta.

Unos datos que se esperan de EEUU...y que salieran mejor de lo esperado ienso:


----------



## debianita (30 Dic 2010)

Ui ui uiu que nos vamos a ir por la barranquilla :XX: 

Será en enero 

Están calentando la deuda hispanistaní, y en el dailay telegraph ya están metiendo el dedo en ojo de la deuda italiana. Voy a por palomitas, ya no puedo dar al botón rojo, no tengo liquidez :XX:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...0413/Italys-debt-costs-approach-red-zone.html


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> voy buscando los 11000 para finales de enero... 8:



los 11000 de bkt... ::::


----------



## Abner (30 Dic 2010)

Me abuuuurrooo. Sigo siendo igual de ignorante que siempre, pero, ¿por qué me da que esto ya no se va a mover hasta última hora de la tarde?. Siempre igual, bandazos revienta-c-ortos al principio de la sesión, piloto utomático, y a aburrir al personal hasta última hora. Coño que así no hay manera de hacer cresting en condiciones 



Spoiler



Abiertos cortos a las 12:00 en 9857 y cerrados a las 12:13 en 9836, guau, me puedo comprar unas pipas del piponazo


----------



## Abner (30 Dic 2010)

Largos con stop volados, me jodieron mis plusvas.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

El saldo diario que aun estaba positivo hasta hace poco está ahora mismo neutral, a punto de pasar a negativo como vuelvan a meter más ventas.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

ZPetas en rueda de prensa
Se nota
Buenos días.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ZPetas en rueda de prensa
> Se nota
> Buenos días.



Hombre xd , eso se avisa antes  

Es infalible este hombre, es hablar de los mercados y caerse a plomo :vomito:

Menos mal que no fue antes de los datos de eeuu, aunque da la esperanza de que salgan buenos y los inversores no se acuerden de este payaso 

Yo ahora mismo estoy casi a pre, mas 40 pipos en corto desde ayer, menos 15 pipos en saltada de stops mañanaero, y la palmada de esta ultima bajada de los largos reabiertos abajo.

Salvo hecatombe no creo que salga mal parado, yo diria que ya hemos visto el suelo....salvo pesimos datos en eeuu.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Dic 2010)

Felices Fiestas a todos burbujarras!!!.

PD: Están distribuyendo...o me lo parece sólo a mi...


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Dic 2010)

cuando salen los datos de peticion de empleo usanos????????


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuando salen los datos de peticion de empleo usanos????????



14:30
388k muy buen dato.
Pero siguen planos...


----------



## rafaxl (30 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 14:30
> 388k muy buen dato.
> Pero siguen planos...



Sombra aqui y sombra alla...

Es lo que hay, no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 14:30
> 388k muy buen dato.
> Pero siguen planos...



ya tenemos la excusa perfecta para que cuando abra ws los acompañemos hasta los 10.000 f que me decia mi bolita esta mañana 

De momento dije que bajariamos al principio y asi fue..........debo reconocer que mi suelo se lo han saltado, nunca pense en perder los 9800 f y me entro bastante canguelo..................aunque no lo suficiente para cerrar sin esèrar al dato usa :no:

Si pensaban que iban a asustar a esta gacelilla se han equivocado


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

El consenso esperaba 420k
Demasiado bueno para ser cierto... 
como no hayan contratado "quitanieves"...

PD:yuro tampoco se cree nada
A punto de perder los 9900 again


----------



## Efren (30 Dic 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me lo ha recordado la firma de rafaxl, ¿no hay más vídeos de Sáez del Castillo?
> 
> Antes los ponía Tonuel, creo recordar, pero le he perdido la pista, es muy entretenido escucharle.
> 
> ¿Algún enlace a vídeos recientes?



Pues hoy hay nuevo vídeo, aunque aún hay que esperar un poco

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 30-Diciembre-2010.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

A las 16:00
PMI Chicago


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Wbuffete dijo:


> A las 16:00
> PMI Chicago



Era a las 15:50 y ha salido bueno, 68.6 frente a 62.5 esperado.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

DJI rojillo.No cuela PMI de momento


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Era a las 15:50 y ha salido bueno, 68.6 frente a 62.5 esperado.



pues a por los 10.00 f dichos


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

DJI ha perdido el soporte.
Proyección 11545


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

ventas de casas pendientes usanas peor de lo esperado en Noviembre.
A ver si puedo ampliar luego...


Edit:
CNBC:

The National Association of Realtors Pending Home Sales Index, based on contracts signed in November, rose 3.5 percent to 92.2 from a downwardly revised 89.1 in October


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2010)

eso no es peor, si no mejor... hay más casas vendidas... aunque sin escriturar.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> eso no es peor, si no mejor... hay más casas vendidas... aunque sin escriturar.



Si...pero...peor de lo esperado quirere decir que en Noviembre09 el índice estaba en 97.0
A mí estas cosas me superan...
Escusas pa subir, pa bajar y pa quietonlamata.
Pero tan tontas...

The index showed sales were 5 percent lower than the 97.0 reading in November of last year.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Dic 2010)

abróchense los cinturones...


----------



## Mendrugo (30 Dic 2010)

Bueno familia, feliz y prospero año bursátil para todos.

Dejo todos mis cortos a expensas del 2011, y hasta entonces pocos comentarios haré por aquí.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> abróchense los cinturones...



El espíritu de Tonuel llega a nosotros mediante la forma de especulador financiero ¡estamos salvados! :XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Dic 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> abróchense los cinturones...



Pero la subida de la luz es en Enero...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Dic 2010)

bankinter haciendo los movimientos de siempre... que cansinos...


estoy por comprar más... ienso:

Saludos ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Dic 2010)

pues va a ser que no sube ::

en fin a esperar a mañana, para salirme sin plusvis me quedo a ver que pasa hoyga


----------



## debianita (30 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues va a ser que no sube ::
> 
> en fin a esperar a mañana, para salirme sin plusvis me quedo a ver que pasa hoyga




Mañana está abierto el casino? ienso:


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2010)

el casinus hispanicus, no... pero me parece que puede irse usté a perpignan...

el 9880c está siendo un lugar de duros enfrentamientos...


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2010)

ojo al dato!! la información central de eleconomista ahora mismo es... las mejores canciones de Boney M. Vote su favorita.


y yo pensando que ahora empujábamos para cerrar sobre los 9k9 para el lunes... venga hombre... que todo el mundo quiere acabar con algo de honrilla el año... joer...



Spoiler



lo confieso, al mediodía quise adelantar el comienzo del año y ordené un par de compras en 9902f y... quedarán para lunes o martes



oygan, y digo yo... no podiamos exportar a ZP de presidente a los USa un par de días... ya saben que les eche unas sonrisitas, que diga que todo va bien que ya pasó todo y tal... sólo par de días... lo justo para provocar de una vez lo que debería haber sucedido hace como mínimo un mes...


----------



## rosonero (30 Dic 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos.

¿Cómo tenemos la estadística del primer día del año en bolsa, alcista como el primer día de mes?


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ojo al dato!! la información central de eleconomista ahora mismo es... las mejores canciones de Boney M. Vote su favorita.




Yo le voto negro zulomaníaco favorito del hilo :XX:


----------



## atman (30 Dic 2010)

...estos lo dejan justo en los 9850... y suspense hasta el año que viene.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2010)

atman dijo:


> ...estos lo dejan justo en los 9850... y suspense hasta el año que viene.



Justo en el nivel clave de 9830 - 9850.::


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2010)

La verdad es que lo del Chulibex es de chiste.

A ver si comienza el 2011 y lo empiezan a menear de verdad.


----------



## debianita (30 Dic 2010)

Hoygan alguien tiene idea de lo que ha pasado con SyV en la robasta ha subido un 5%


----------



## Antiparras (30 Dic 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hoygan alguien tiene idea de lo que ha pasado con SyV en la robasta ha subido un 5%



raro, raro, raro....


----------



## debianita (30 Dic 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> raro, raro, raro....



Si, al principio pensaba que mi broker me estaba dando los datos mal, pero despues veo yahoo finance y en meff dan este valor.

Pues a mi me han jodido, pues llevaba cortos :: por suerte no muchos ... a poco antes de la robasta se estaba dejando más de un 2%. No entiendo nada


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2010)

La bolsa española sin apenas volumen es un puto casino.

Estos días no se puede operar con ciertas garantías.


----------



## Mulder (30 Dic 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día bastante raro, hemos tenido volumen pero a rachas aisladas aunque no poco frecuentes. En general el día ha sido de bajada, sin embargo hemos tenido algunas compras repentinas con muchísimo volumen que han hecho que a pesar de tanta venta el saldo haya sido al final positivo. Han comprado unos 158 contratos a primera hora de la mañana y han comprado unos 513 contratos hacia las 16, casi nada.

En subasta han comprado cerca de 300 contratos.

En resumen, parece que la bajada de esta tarde ha sido paripé total y están compradores, ayer ya lo comentaba, sin embargo yo creo que lo dejan caer para romper stops y realmente ya están posicionados largos pero aguantando lo que ellos mismos provocan.


----------



## Claca (30 Dic 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El DAX parece que tiene un cohete atadado al culo, pero si analizamos el gráfico, vemos que la fuerza de la subida se ha suavizado mucho y la limpieza del gráfico deja paso a movimientos penosos con mucha congestión. Es normal, tal y como vengo repitiendo desde hace ya semanas, es muy probable que este índice vaya a realizar un techo. Esto, eso sí, no significa que haya que buscar cortos inmediatamente, pero la cautela a la hora de abrir posiciones largas es imprescindible y las miras deben ser absolutamente cortoplacistas, siendo más esta una zona de venta que una de compra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tal y como señalaba hace algunas semanas, los últimos coletazos al alza por encima del expansivo no debían ser considerados como una ruptura válida de la figura. Ahora vemos como la evolución del precio ha seguido el guión previsto y ya vuelve a instalarse dentro del rango del expansivo. 







Estas últimas sesiones el comportamiento del DAX ha sido muy negativo, en consecuencia, los largos en este índice, que ha sido sin lugar a dudas el buque insignia del peponismo bursátil, deben cerrarse, ya que en los niveles actuales una simple corrección puede convertirse rápidamente en un recorte drástico y doloroso. Desaconsejo totalmente buscar el rebote o un nuevo tramo al alza, el riesgo ya no compensa.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Dic 2010)

Yo lo que no entiendo es lo de EEUU. No tienen vergüenza alguna, todos los datos de esta semana "espectaculares" ya no se cortan un pelo. No me lo trago y me ratifico, no se lo creen ni ellos pero como hoy dia estan a ver quien suelta la mas gorda pues ale, que sean felices jejejeje.

Buenas tardess.


----------



## debianita (30 Dic 2010)

Pues que bien, no es un error ::

Economía/Empresas.- Sacyr cierra con éxito su ampliación de capital de 401 millones - 2711959 - elEconomista.es

Desde el curro no puedo ver el tick a tick de mi broker, puto windoze ... Con la ampliación de capital a las nuevas acciones que saldrán el dia 5 de enero les van a llover ostias como panes


----------



## tonuel (30 Dic 2010)

Sólo pasaba para desearos a tod@s un feliz y guanístico 2011... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Dic 2010)

zorionak tonuel, nos vemos en 2011!! y a todos tambien!!!

por cierto: REPARTE UN SUPERCROMO a este sector que tanto daño ha hecho:


FERGO AISA: -84%
Quabit: -73%
general alquiler de maquinaria -69%
Colonial -65%
Metrovacesa -63%
Urbas -61%
Montebalito -58%
Urbis -56%
Sotogrande -53%
Cementos Portland -46%
Acciona -42%
Sacyr -41%
FCC -33%
Inypsa -33%
San José -33%
Testa -32%


...

.

y no sigo


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2010)

Felices fiestas a todos/as y os deseo un año 2011 repleto de salud y plusvis.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Dic 2010)

¡Feliz Nochevieja y Feliz Año 2011, burbus!
A disfrutar mañana, y dejad por un día los ordenatas, las calculadoras y las camisas de cuadros en casa.
Y al que fume, más le vale dejarlo porque a partir del día 2 va a ser un proscrito social.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Dic 2010)

Felices Fiestas a todos. Sean buenos y no le corten la melena a muchos leones


----------



## atman (31 Dic 2010)

Igualmente a tod@s.

Feliz y Próspero 2.011


----------



## Nico (31 Dic 2010)

Un saludo a mis compañeros del foro del Ibex, de los que tanto aprendo y con los que tanto disfruto.

Tras un 2009 con ganancias escandalosas (venian regaladas) en el 2010 se han notado mis falencias en este materia y he tenido que "devolver" una pequeña parte de las mismas al sistema. 

De todos modos mi saldo "bolsístico" a la fecha es muy bueno. 

Seguiremos compartiendo cosas durante el 2011 y a ver si consigo los niveles de éxito de Zulomán en esta materia ! 

Un abrazo y felices fiestas para todos !


----------



## carvil (31 Dic 2010)

Feliz nueva década 


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (31 Dic 2010)

Que el año 2011 os venga cargado de buenas operaciones y muchas plusvis tanto del lado corto como del largo allí donde vayais buscando la aventura...

...y que el Ibex llegue a los 17.000


----------



## debianita (31 Dic 2010)

Feliz 2011 a todos los bolsistas del hilo.

2011 el año en que el chulibex visitará los ansiados tres mil :baba:


----------



## Condor (31 Dic 2010)

Aunque ya no me paso como antes por este hilo no desperdiciaré oportunidades para MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA cuando sea necesario

Feliz año mademoiselles y caballeros!

y si el año que viene es así?


----------



## MarketMaker (31 Dic 2010)

Feliz entrada de año. Nos vemos corriendo en la Vallecana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Dic 2010)

Que sensibles o volveis todos por estas fechas 

Feliz 2011 a todos................aunque nos lo pondran dificil :no:

Vale, vale, ok, os doy una tregua por que son varios festivos seguidos, pero no os hagais ilusiones eh, el primer dia habil ira a por vuestra pasta ::

pero que coño,que mierda de felicitar el año es esta a unos especuladores sin escrupulos ...........










FELICES PLUVIS 2011

EDITO: La felicitacion para ejpeculadores no incluye a bombillos ocasionales, para esos lo dicho, feliz 2011


----------



## Gotterdamerung (31 Dic 2010)

La tomadura de pelo continúa.


----------



## errozate (31 Dic 2010)

Aunque no escribo, suelo leeros o ojearos; y os deseo a todos FELIZ AÑO NUEVO.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Que sensibles o volveis todos por estas fechas
> 
> Feliz 2011 a todos................aunque nos lo pondran dificil :no:
> 
> ...



Hoyga, no se ponga usted tan estupendo, que ya le hemos visto su lado más sensible haciendo buenas obras en Navidad... así que por felicitar el año a estas tiernas gacelillas no pasa nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 Dic 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, no se ponga usted tan estupendo, que ya le hemos visto su lado más sensible haciendo buenas obras en Navidad... así que por felicitar el año a estas tiernas gacelillas no pasa nada.



No me descubra Pecata....ya sabe que a las mujeres le gustamos los tios duros, insensibles y que olemos mal 

vale, lo reconozco, solo buscaba una manera mas original de felicitaros que el tipico feliz 2011 :o


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Igualmente para todos/as. FELIZ AÑO 2011, y lo importante, más que las ganancias o pérdidas, es que podamos leernos, lo que sin duda es buena señal.*
> 
> *10 RAZONES PARA SER CAUTELOSOS EN 2011*
> 
> ...



Yo espero un enero - febrero bajista en el SP y muy bajista en el Chulibex (por debajo de los 8400).

Suerte porque se avecina un año muy movido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2010)

Me paso solo para felicitaros a tod@s un buen año 2011!  A partir del lunes les continuaremos metiendo caña... queda pendiente para el 2011 montar el HF burbuja.info 

Saludos y pipos! )


----------



## pyn (31 Dic 2010)

Feliz entrada en 2011, espero que tod@s paséis buena noche, tened cuidado con el coche que el lunes paso lista. 1 fuerte abrazo.



FELICES PLUSVALIAS


----------



## rosonero (31 Dic 2010)

Eeehhhhhhhhhh!!! Que se me pasaba... Feliz 2011 y recordad: los que beben y beben son los peces en el río.


----------



## Lexuss (31 Dic 2010)

Felicidades a todos!! y recordad que a parte de cambiar de año tambien cambiamos de mes, asi que hay que abrir hilo nuevo.

Algun valiente?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Dic 2010)

Feliz cambio de año a todos.

PD: vaya mierda de Nochevieja, me he acojonado y no he corrido la Sansilvestre, me avergüenzo de mí mismo.


----------

